# homebrew powder



## jacks (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it easier to find a source for legit powder base needed for the homebrew or just finding a UGL with good gear?

I've seen ads for the powder from some manufacturers in china, but cant tell who's g2g and who's not.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 24, 2010)

look on the sponsers forum one of them does powder and is good to go.

The advantage with making your own is you know what your getting, you know its sterile (if you make sure you use new clean stuff). plus you get alot of cycles for a small cost.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

u really have to no wat ur doing when doing raws but if u think u can do it then do the powders ( raws). but i did them and i got sick of it and sometimes it messed up on me and thats frustrating and it sucks squeezing that damn syringe even with a caulk gun. so i just do others now.


----------



## pyes (Oct 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> u really have to no wat ur doing when doing raws but if u think u can do it then do the powders ( raws). but i did them and i got sick of it and sometimes it messed up on me and thats frustrating and it sucks squeezing that damn syringe even with a caulk gun. so i just do others now.


 

hahaha I know what you mean bro....my solution to this problem is to use .45um whatmans instead of the .22ums...and 18g pins.....it is much easier.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 25, 2010)

pyes said:


> hahaha I know what you mean bro....my solution to this problem is to use .45um whatmans instead of the .22ums...and 18g pins.....it is much easier.


 

i heard if you heat the oil it goes through easier, throuth the smaller micron filter that is.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Nov 14, 2010)

Get a vacuum pump and bottle top filters......done.


----------



## sometimesilift (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> look on the sponsers forum one of them does powder and is good to go.
> 
> The advantage with making your own is you know what your getting, you know its sterile (if you make sure you use new clean stuff). plus you get alot of cycles for a small cost.



ive been checking out each sponsor and for the life of me cant figure out which one offers this? a little help please


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 21, 2010)

unclem said:


> u really have to no wat ur doing when doing raws but if u think u can do it then do the powders ( raws). but i did them and i got sick of it and sometimes it messed up on me and thats frustrating and it sucks squeezing that damn syringe even with a caulk gun. so i just do others now.



Stericup filters.  No damn pressing whatsoever.



pyes said:


> hahaha I know what you mean bro....my solution to this problem is to use .45um whatmans instead of the .22ums...and 18g pins.....it is much easier.



Ya, you should NEVER use the 22um filters unless you're making your own bacteriostatic water.



Mr.BTB said:


> i heard if you heat the oil it goes through easier, throuth the smaller micron filter that is.



You're supposed to heat it to get everything to dissolve, but it still doesn't matter; the 22um filters just clog so easily and the oil will cool down quickly.



Stu Pidasso said:


> Get a vacuum pump and bottle top filters......done.



This.

I only use bulk powders for ever single one of my cycles, oral or injectables.  Fortunately, I have all the equipment to test to make sure my sauce is 100% legit before I even think about brewing.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 25, 2010)

alibaba have it,but you never know what you got. maybe only sugar  and pay 500$


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Dec 26, 2010)

*alibaba*

Many of those suppliers do indeed sell hormone powders for the use of research and or manufacturing.  The thing is many of those so called providers are owned and operated my the DEA and Department of Homeland Security.  So you may or may not get your stuff, but you also may get to make many new freiends inn the progress. Never think for a minute that you are the first and only to make such a find.  I have toyed with the idea for a while and it is tempting, but damn this is one of those things you either do great at it or you get caught. That is why z quit selling cake mix because custmoms wondered what all the satchels of powder was all aboout.  Lot os risk inviolved, but the prices of super sweet only iff......


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 26, 2010)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Many of those suppliers do indeed sell hormone powders for the use of research and or manufacturing.  The thing is many of those so called providers are owned and operated my the DEA and Department of Homeland Security.  So you may or may not get your stuff, but you also may get to make many new freiends inn the progress. Never think for a minute that you are the first and only to make such a find.  I have toyed with the idea for a while and it is tempting, but damn this is one of those things you either do great at it or you get caught. That is why z quit selling cake mix because custmoms wondered what all the satchels of powder was all aboout.  Lot os risk inviolved, but the prices of super sweet only iff......



That's why you find a legit source.  I've only ever bought raw powders; never bought any premade shit, nor will I ever.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. BTB

New to this forum but have been brewing my own for 5 years.  the cost is practically nothing.  I pay more for oil and filters than i do for raw material.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 2, 2011)

Beejis60,

I couldn't agree more.  China suppliers with throw themselves at you.  If you use a b2b trading platform and only look at gold member suppliers (these are the ones that have been proven legit by a third party) you can buy as little as g's or as much as Ki's.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> i heard if you heat the oil it goes through easier, throuth the smaller micron filter that is.



Yes, just don't want it too warm or you'll destroy part of your setup for sure. Don't use a syringe filter though, spend $15-$20 and get the real deal, you just need a vacuum source like a brake bleeder. Those are the best, even if it takes hours for my shit to filter I don't care, because I'm just monitoring pressure every so often. Not trying to push shit through a little tiny Whatman.


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2011)

i want to know more  about home brew fina ? some one pm me please


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Beejis60,
> 
> I couldn't agree more.  China suppliers with throw themselves at you.  If you use a b2b trading platform and only look at gold member suppliers (these are the ones that have been proven legit by a third party) you can buy as little as g's or as much as Ki's.



The chinese sell for cheap but you gotta make sure they're legit.  I got burned on almost $100 for GHRP and CJC; thankfully I have the ability to test everything I get and I even told the mother effer I would be testing it.  :facepalm:



Mudge said:


> Yes, just don't want it too warm or you'll destroy part of your setup for sure. Don't use a syringe filter though, spend $15-$20 and get the real deal, you just need a vacuum source like a brake bleeder. Those are the best, even if it takes hours for my shit to filter I don't care, because I'm just monitoring pressure every so often. Not trying to push shit through a little tiny Whatman.



lol wut?  what setup?  Are you talking about using stericup filters?  Ya those are a ton easier but I've had no problems with filtering or "destroying" setups with very warm oil and syr. filters.  And fwiw, the pvdf millipore filters are the best since theyre 33mm; watmans are too damn small at like 20mm IIRC.  And using the .45um filters are key; the .22um filters clog like a bitch real easily.  Actually, you shouldn't be using .22um filters unless you're making your own BA water, or prepping other water-based solutions.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Yessum, due to previous posting about the pains of pressing gear through a whimpy filter.


----------



## lester06 (Jan 3, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> i want to know more about home brew fina ? some one pm me please


 
maybe you can google steps..


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Yessum, due to previous posting about the pains of pressing gear through a whimpy filter.



Ya, but what are you destroying?  All my shit has turned out 100% when using a syr filter.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 3, 2011)

B2B,
I have been doing the home brew thing since i started on and off for 4-5 years.  I found it very easy to be liberal with my usage because of such little expense and before i knew it i have been on cycle for over a year now with no breaks.  i have been steady using T-Prop. 100mgs/day on average and tren enanthate on 2 mos off 2 mos. Sometimes adding 6 weeks of dbol 60-100mg/day.  Like i said it's been about a year and my balls are actually starting to grow back.  Do you have any experience with such extended cycles ?  I'm new to forum so if there is another thread i should be on sorry but as a home brewer i thought you might have some thoughts on this.  Without monetary issues i didn't ever make the time to go through the discomfort of cycling off.  I'm 36 and i started questioning wether or not such an extended cycle may do more harm than i want to deal with.

thanks,
A.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

jesus christ, why are you using 100mg dbol?


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to be clear when i said my balls are actually starting to resume a little size i mean that i'm still on cycle...seems strange to me.  It's no diff in pwdr.  Been using same kilo for 3 years.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to use 50mg just seems to happen a little faster with higher milligram.  I am a combat vet so i get my liver function done every 3 mos.  when i take dbol my liver enzyme count is pretty high but not enough to warrent any serious concern.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 3, 2011)

Fina question,

You can do fina a couple of ways, you can do the fina kit thing.  That's benzyl alcohol and benzyl benzoate.  Or you can disolve the pellets (component th is better than finaplix-h) in methyl alcohol, slow drip ice h20 VERY slow, then wash with distilled.  You get about 75 mg/cc with fina kit and 3.6 g/component th strip.  O.K. i'm gonna try to attach the message i'm responding to.  Hope this works


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 3, 2011)

*fina*



Aaron S.  said:


> Fina question,
> 
> You can do fina a couple of ways, you can do the fina kit thing. That's benzyl alcohol and benzyl benzoate. Or you can disolve the pellets (component th is better than finaplix-h) in methyl alcohol, slow drip ice h20 VERY slow, then wash with distilled. You get about 75 mg/cc with fina kit and 3.6 g/component th strip. O.K. i'm gonna try to attach the message i'm responding to. Hope this works


 thanks whats component th?
 yhanks for the help i loive tren but dont always get a good product from the ugs ive goten it from would love to know more


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> thanks whats component th?
> yhanks for the help i loive tren but dont always get a good product from the ugs ive goten it from would love to know more



serach out basskiller online's page.  He has everything you need to know to convert the packs to tren and recrystallization if you so choose.  I personally would just buy bulk tren and use that; less bullshit involved.


----------



## sometimesilift (Jan 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> B2B,
> I have been doing the home brew thing since i started on and off for 4-5 years.  I found it very easy to be liberal with my usage because of such little expense and before i knew it i have been on cycle for over a year now with no breaks.  i have been steady using T-Prop. 100mgs/day on average and tren enanthate on 2 mos off 2 mos. Sometimes adding 6 weeks of dbol 60-100mg/day.  Like i said it's been about a year and my balls are actually starting to grow back.  Do you have any experience with such extended cycles ?  I'm new to forum so if there is another thread i should be on sorry but as a home brewer i thought you might have some thoughts on this.  Without monetary issues i didn't ever make the time to go through the discomfort of cycling off.  I'm 36 and i started questioning wether or not such an extended cycle may do more harm than i want to deal with.
> 
> thanks,
> A.



when I had regular access to powders before the china olympics I would also run extended cycles (6-8months on for me) because cost was no concern. i am 27 now, I was 22-25 when i ran 750mg test e, 900mg EQ, and 200mg tren e for 6months at a time. I'm sure many would consider this a mild cycle by some standards but its what I liked to run. I continually saw improvements with this amount and the pro/con factor was right were I wanted it. I also would run HCG concurrently and had little issues recovering. I wouldnt even consider running a cycle that long without HCG, personally I love the stuff and its so cheap I don't know why everyone doesnt run it. It makes PCT a breeze because your testicles have minimal if any atropy and to the best of my knowledge your body is still producing natural test from the HCG mimicking leutenizing hormone, hence the lack of testicular atropy.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 4, 2011)

Sometimes,

I can get 10 vials 5000 iu/vial for $90  Is this a decent price ?  My powder person does hgh and hcg as well.  And hgh (generic blue tops) for 150 first 10 pack of 100 iu and 120 for next four.  Is this decent ?


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I can get 10 vials 5000 iu/vial for $90  Is this a decent price ?



If that's hcg, ya its pretty awesome; I get 5 vials for $50 + shipping iirc.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 4, 2011)

unclem said:


> u really have to no wat ur doing when doing raws but if u think u can do it then do the powders ( raws). but i did them and i got sick of it and sometimes it messed up on me and thats frustrating and it sucks squeezing that damn syringe even with a caulk gun. so i just do others now.


 
If you don't know what your doing basskilleronline.com gives instructions step by step for shit as easy as processing raw powder to something as complicated as processing syno, or fina pellets.  It even shows, with pictures how to do the fina thing chemically, with no washing powder, purely chemical.  I use a coffee filter for anything over 100 cc's.  It's the anit-microbial (BA)that kills the bacteria anyway.  It's not like a .45 iu filter is going to get rid of bacteria that's strictly for getting rid of particles.  Heating your oil to 350 for 30 min, sterilizing (or buying pre-sterilized) your equipment and benzyl alcohol (1ml/100ml finished product) is what kills baceria


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 7, 2011)

i posted a similar question once about getting stuff from china and making my own but it was quickly deleted. i think thats b/c I posted one of the companies i was referancing. I guess unless you know some people or something... 


seems very risky man for quite a few reasons. prob best to just order some sht from a reputible comp thats already made. you send someone your money and they send your asz to prison.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 14, 2011)

Any body sterilize their own oils ??  I tried something last night.  I sterilized a muffin tray, then heated some olive oil at 350 for 30 minutes.  I then filtered it through some coffee filters and put 1 cc to 99 cc's of oil.  I tried it this morning and it seems fine so far.  I never thought about the price of steril oil but for cottonseed oil i pay 9.50 + tax shipping and handling = about $22 for .22um filtration, sealed bottle.  It's not a big deal when i am buying 100 bucks worth of chemicals/ syringes etc. but when i just need oil it's kind of expensive to me....any thoughts ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 14, 2011)

the 1 cc to 100 cc's was benzyl alcohol.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 14, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Any body sterilize their own oils ??  I tried something last night.  I sterilized a muffin tray, then heated some olive oil at 350 for 30 minutes.  I then filtered it through some coffee filters and put 1 cc to 99 cc's of oil.  I tried it this morning and it seems fine so far.  I never thought about the price of steril oil but for cottonseed oil i pay 9.50 + tax shipping and handling = about $22 for .22um filtration, sealed bottle.  It's not a big deal when i am buying 100 bucks worth of chemicals/ syringes etc. but when i just need oil it's kind of expensive to me....any thoughts ?



That's not sterile.  It's not sterile until you pass it through a sterile filter into a sterile environment, such as a sterile vial.  And you should NOT be using olive oil for steroids.  EVER.
And I sterilize my own oil when I'm making the sauce; it becomes sterile when you're passing it through the filter into the sterile vile with the hormone, BA, and BB in it.  No need to use sterile oil and 100% pointless to sterilize your oil before homebrewing.


----------



## stiphy (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> look on the sponsers forum one of them does powder and is good to go.
> 
> The advantage with making your own is you know what your getting, you know its sterile (if you make sure you use new clean stuff). plus you get alot of cycles for a small cost.


 

I just went through the whole sponsor forum and didnt see any powder.  Are they still a sponsor?


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 7, 2011)

ok440 said:


> iirc???



if i recall correctly


----------



## cutright (Feb 17, 2011)

stiphy said:


> I would be a little cautious getting a referrence from someone with 1 post.



Thanks for your concern....


----------



## cutright (Feb 19, 2011)

How does one store Test E powder....and does it change once you open it? As far as storing it goes


----------



## cutright (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I guess no one reads this thread anymore lol...


----------



## Imosted (Feb 22, 2011)

couple of guys were saying in another board that you can put it in an air tight bag like zip lock and put it in freezer. it seems logical but someone might have a better idea


----------



## brundel (Feb 23, 2011)

Zip lock bag. I would double bag it ...
Keep it in a cool place free from moisture...so not the freezer.
Its fine after you open it just take out what you need and reseal.


----------



## brundel (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is for the tren conversion
Using this method you know exactly how much mg/ml is in your vials because you can weight the raw powder prior to compounding.

***pyrex measuring cups can be substituted for beakers***

1. crush pellets in a bomex beaker. 500ml+ beaker
2. pour in about 50ml Methanol and allow about 30 min for everything to dissolve. Swirl it around every 5 min or so. Make sure there are no large particles remaining.
3. Pour the solution through a coffee filter into another bomex beaker. Squeeze every oz out into the second beaker but not so hard as to break the filter or push the filtrate through. Be careful not to spill. The tren is in the liquid.
4. Pour 350ml ice cold distilled water into the beaker containing the methanol/tren solution. You will see the tren appear in crystal form.
5. pour this through another filter. Brown ones work best here so you can see the tren. 
6. Rinse with distilled water by pouring it through the filter slowly.
I keep the rinse water and pass that through a filter as well incase anything went through.
Let this dry at least 24 hours...

You now have raw tren powder.


----------



## brundel (Feb 23, 2011)

So once you have the raw powder.

You will need a presealed sterile vial.
At least 2 syringe filters preferably ---2x .45u and---2x .22u.. 2 each because they can blow out or clog.
A syringe of at least 20ml. The larger the syringe the more difficult it will be to push the gear through the filter but if its too small youll be drawing and filtering several times.
A few 18g needles.
Oil...I like grape seed oil but cottonseed works....Both are easy to find.
BA---benzyl Alcohol
BB---Benzyl benzoate.

1. combine your BA, BB, and powder in a beaker.----pyrex measuring cups work as well.
2. warm the contents...This should ideally be done in a water bath. Place the beaker in a pan of water over a stove. Water level should be just above the fluid in the beaker. Heat on low stirring frequently untill everything dissolves. DO NOT BOIL.
3. Draw contents into your syringe.
4. attach .22 syringe filter and 18g needle.
5. filter into sterile vial. Make sure to vent the vial with another needle.
6. do the same thing with the oil but after you have filtered the BA,BB,tren mix. Warm and Run the oil through the same filter at least for 3-5ml then you can switch it out if it.starts clogging. The syringe filter holds up to 3ml in it so if you dont do this you may have 3ml of concentrated tren stuck in there....this could be 600mg worth or more.... So be sure to run the oil through the same one for a while.
7. inject.


----------



## cutright (Feb 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> Zip lock bag. I would double bag it ...
> Keep it in a cool place free from moisture...so not the freezer.
> Its fine after you open it just take out what you need and reseal.



Thanks bro!...same for EQ?


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2011)

Yah!
EQ is a liquid at room temp so Im not sure how they are packaging it for you.
Just keep it closed tight so It doesnt leak out.
Its gonna go through a sterile filter prior to use so its all good.


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yah!
> EQ is a liquid at room temp so Im not sure how they are packaging it for you.
> Just keep it closed tight so It doesnt leak out.
> Its gonna go through a sterile filter prior to use so its all good.


Hey i just got 62 mls of this (bold. Undecyl.) Was supposed to be 50g.  1176 mg/ml if .85ml=1g...  i'm straight on my thinking here right ?


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Hey i just got 62 mls of this (bold. Undecyl.) Was supposed to be 50g.  1176 mg/ml if .85ml=1g...  i'm straight on my thinking here right ?



Good question because I got 100grams on the way...curious as well


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2011)

Just weigh it. 
So, say your gonna make 50ml at 100mg per ml.
weigh 5g of the liquid in a beaker. 
Then add oil and BA 
Add BB if you want to thin things out.
Heat it up a bit over a water bath.
Filter.
Make sure to flush your filters. Each syringe filter can hold up to 3-4 ml in it.
This means after filtering you will have that amount left behind.
Some people flush with oil. Some with air.
I use oil.


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

So do you leave 2 to 3 CC of the oil out of the equation until its all filtered then running that through at the end


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2011)

Save 3-4 ml EXTRA.
So this means if your going to use 50ml oil total for your equation...have 53ml prepared.


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2011)

Like this for example. This is a stericup filter but the procedure is similar.
Notice the 4ml of GSO in the big syringe.
Thats for flushing. 
In retrospect I probably should have flushed with more cause those filters are pretty big.
Lazy tren powder conversion.


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats bad ass bro! Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

I buy oil that's already been filtered and medical grade raw material.  Cottonseed oil is what i use.  You would think it would go through a whatman syringe filter like shit through a goose...not happening that way for some reason.  Someone told me i might not be purging the air from the filter.  In any respect i'm only getting like 20 ml through each filter.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

Unfortunately....Its likely the powder.
Alot of the Raw powders coming from over seas as of late have been of very poor quality.
I heard some were testing as low as 60%  I dont know this for a fact but I do know alot of people have had issues.

How much are you converting?


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn only 20ml per filter...that's gonna add up fast...someone told me you should get close to 100ml per filter...is this usually true?...I got filtered grape seed oil...haven't used it yet though


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

*Hey cutright*



cutright said:


> Good question because I got 100grams on the way...curious as well


 Hey man, let me know if your 100g's is equal to 85Ml.  I'm almost positive that .85ml = 1g. but when i got mine (supposed to be 50g's) it was like 62 mls.  that would equal like 72.9 grams.  It could just be that the person bottling it was careless.  

Thanks,
A.


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

*Brundel*



brundel said:


> Unfortunately....Its likely the powder.
> Alot of the Raw powders coming from over seas as of late have been of very poor quality.
> I heard some were testing as low as 60% I dont know this for a fact but I do know alot of people have had issues.
> 
> How much are you converting?


 
Like 100 mls at a time...it's adding up at $3/filter.  I like that setup with the hand pump...i think cutright posted a pic.  That looks like some tight work.  My chem supply - researchsupply.net - has those kind of filters but i have never used them or seen them used.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

If your filtering 100ml+ stericup filtration is far easier.

What youll want to do is get a hand pump for bleeding brakes. The sell them at auto parts stores     Amazon.com: OEM 25136 Vacuum Pump: Home Improvement


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

*Brundel*



brundel said:


> Unfortunately....Its likely the powder.
> Alot of the Raw powders coming from over seas as of late have been of very poor quality.
> I heard some were testing as low as 60% I dont know this for a fact but I do know alot of people have had issues.
> 
> How much are you converting?


 
I don't know how they can mes with quality when it all disolves into the oil.  If it was cut with something it would have to be an oil soluable cut that was exactly the same color.  

GRAPESEED - my soruce for this stuff sells what looks almost green.  I don't know how people will respond to green oil when they are so used to practically clear yellowish colored stuff.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

Get yourself a couple of these.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

Then get some of these. They attach to the top of the receiver bottle allowing the receiver to act like a giant vial.
Make certain to get sterile ones and to work in a clean environment. Clean all surfaces and your hands with alcohol sanitizer.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I don't know how they can mes with quality when it all disolves into the oil.  If it was cut with something it would have to be an oil soluable cut that was exactly the same color.
> 
> GRAPESEED - my soruce for this stuff sells what looks almost green.  I don't know how people will respond to green oil when they are so used to practically clear yellowish colored stuff.



Its not difficult for a chemical manufacturer to provide you with something that looks similar to your product that is also partially soluble in oil.
Research supply.net also sells cottonseed oil. If there is an issue use it.


OILS

Cottonseed oil:
Cottonseed oil is a waste product of the cotton industry, so it costs the food manufacturers next to nothing to procure a plentiful supply. The only problem with this is that cotton is not a food crop, therefore is not subject to the same restrictions as to pesticide and fungicide levels. In fact, cotton is one of the most heavily sprayed crops in the world. There are quite often toxic levels of pesticides and fungicides left over and Im not willing to bet the filtering gets it out. It is light in color and fairly thin. This oil is commonly used in pharmaceutical grade gear again due to its price and availability.

Grapeseed oil:
Grapeseed Oil is by far the best IMHO. Aside from the information I gave about cottonseed oil, Grapeseed oil is fairly thin has a low risk for allergic reaction and has a number of additional side benefits which include...3,6 and 9 unsaturated fats. Linoleic acid for example. Grapeseed oil also contains Antioxidants and an additional compound that I found quite interesting. Resveratrol. well known for its heart-health and life-extending benefits is also an Estrogen blocker. Because of its unique chemical structure which binds to the estrogen receptor, thus blocking estrogenic activity, it has the ability to increase LH and FSH. The estrogen modulating effects of resveratrol have been proven to dramatically increase testosterone levels, fertility, and erection strength in several animal studies, without any side-effects. Other research with resveratrol has uncovered its supportive role in healthy blood vessel function. Grapeseed man... Grapeseed oil is generally green in color with a low viscosity. This in my opinion is the choice for homebrewers and kitchen chemists.

Soybean oil:
Most people have not used this product but I hear good things. Here is a study I found where soybean oil was used as a vehicle for injectable testosterone with good results.

Document title
Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of injectable testosterone undecanoate in castrated cynomolgus monkeys (Macaca fascicularis) are independent ofdifferent oil vehicles
Auteur(s) / Author(s)
WISTUBA Joachim ; LUETJENS C. Marc ; KAMISCHKE Axel ; GU Yi-Qun ; SCHLATT Stefan ; SIMONI Manuela ; NIESCHLAG Eberhard ;
Résumé / Abstract
Testosterone undecanoate (TU) dissolved in soybean oil was developed in China to improve the pharmacokinetics of this testosterone ester in comparison with TU in castor or tea seed oil. As a pre-clinical primate model, three groups of five castrated cynomolgus macaques received either a single intramuscular injection of 10 mg/kg bodyweight TU in soybean oil, in tea seed oil, or in castor oil (equals 6.3 mg pure T/kg bodyweight for all preparations). Testosterone, estradiol, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating hormone as well as prostate volume, body weight and ejaculate weight were evaluated. After injection supraphysiological testosterone levels were induced. There were no significant differences in the pharmacokinetics of the three TU preparations for testosterone and estradiol. The gonadotropin levels showed a high individual variation. Prostate volumes increased equally in all groups after administration and declined to castrate level afterwards. The results suggest that TU in soybean oil produces similar effects as TU in the other vehicles. This study in non-human primates provides no objection to testing of this new preparation in humans.
Revue / Journal Title
Journal of medical primatology ISSN 0047-2565 CODEN JMPMAO
Source / Source
2005, vol. 34, no4, pp. 178-187 [10 page(s) (article)]
Langue / Language
Anglais
Editeur / Publisher
Blackwell, Oxford, ROYAUME-UNI (1972) (Revue)
Mots-clés d'auteur / Author Keywords
castor oil ; macaque ; pharmacokinetics ; soybean oil ; tea seed oil ; testosterone undecanoate ;
Localisation / Location
INIST-CNRS, Cote INIST : 15665, 35400013816336.0030

I will dig up some more info on other oils shortly.

B


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

blended 10 grams T-prop, 10 grams T-isocaproate, and 10 grams T-decanoate and suspended it with 5% benzyl benz. and 1% benzyl alcohol.  24 hours later and no crash at 240mg/cc - 2.4 grams/10ml would give me 80mg of each.  I was kind of thinking the prop would require a little more.


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

*Damn !*



brundel said:


> Get yourself a couple of these.


Damn! I use researchsupply ! I didn't know you could use these for what we do ! NICE ! I have no idea how to use it though, is it self explanitory ? I have used only syringe and hand held (stand) filters before.


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

Why can't i post a profile picture from my computer ...? I have tried like hell and it always says there is a problem with the size. I'm not being a smartass or anything. I really can't post a pic for some reason. If anybody has a suggestion let me know. I'm a show off and this is pissing me off ! (i have tried like 3 times) O.K. I cropped a pic and it should be small enough now ! I put a line in it somehow...


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

Try posting it from photobucket.
The picture I posted initially of the filtration setup is basically how it works.
If you look closely youll see the BA and a bag of raw powder on the left.
The GSO, pump and filter are also shown along with what I think is a 20ml syringe.

I think the filters say dont go over 15 psi.
Dont go over 5 or so. These are notorious for cracking and leaking your gear all over.
I have never had one crack though. 5psi will still get 1000ml through in under an hour.
You dont have to do anything except hit the pump every so often to ensure your still getting 5psi. As you can see I was just sitting in front of my TV. 
Remember your gonna have to transfer the solution from the big receiver into vials.
SO be a clean as possible.....one little shred of particle can ruin more than your day.


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

You are a pro...I think I gotta master the little hand held whatman filter before I can move up to that grown up set up...looks great though man....wouldn't even know how to order it let alone set it up or use it...lol


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

I can walk you through it.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

If your gonna use a whatman or millipore syringe filter only and are having problems (20ml per filter for example) I would double filter.
Warm solution
filter through a .45 into a beaker
warm
filter through a .22 into vials.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

These work well for filling vials.
http://www.researchsupply.net/Cornwall_Syringe_Dispenser.html


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

brundel said:


> If your filtering 100ml+ stericup filtration is far easier.
> 
> What youll want to do is get a hand pump for bleeding brakes. The sell them at auto parts stores Amazon.com: OEM 25136 Vacuum Pump: Home Improvement


 awsome !  thanks alot man, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

*wow*



cutright said:


> You are a pro...I think I gotta master the little hand held whatman filter before I can move up to that grown up set up...looks great though man....wouldn't even know how to order it let alone set it up or use it...lol


 i'm with you man, i'm not sure how to even begin to use that equipment !
I am so used to it taking hours to filter that running 1000mls in an hour would be sick !


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 26, 2011)

man you know your stuff bro !  I just bought 1 liter of filtered cottonseed oil and still have like 500 ml's left but i'm sold on the grapeseed oil.  It costs significantly more but i can see why !  The food issue is an interesting point...it's not a food product..less restrictions.


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

Where's the filter on the vacuum pump go? And can you use that for smaller brews like 100ml


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

Go back up to the post where I posted the pic of the hand pump and filter.
The pump tube attaches to the side of the filter.
When you pump, its actually pumping air out.
This causes a vacuum to be created within the receiver flask.
The oily solution in the pre filtration container located on top is then pulled through the filter into the receiver.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

The picture shows a 250ml filter cup. 100ml takes a few min tops.


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

It just looks like the pump is pumping into the glass...where is the oil before and where is it going? Is it coming out of the big glass or going in


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

There are 2 containers.
one on top, if you look closely youll see the oil in it.
the filter in the middle
another container on bottom.

The pump pumps air out of the bottom receiver.
The oil is pulled through the filter from the container above.


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh ok...gotcha....do those come with replaceable filters..


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

no.
Single use filter and receiver combos.
Pump is re usable.


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

How much is that glass ur using cost....and how do u fill the vial from that glass


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

10$ for a 150ml
RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Stericup Complete Filter Units with Durapore PVDF Membranes


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

brundel said:


> 10$ for a 150ml
> RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Stericup Complete Filter Units with Durapore PVDF Membranes



That seems like the way to go...I pay $5 just a whatman filter.
what do you use to fill your vial...just a syringe and needle combo


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

It depends.
If we are talking 100ml then I just run it through a syringe filter usually.
if 500 or so Ill run everything through a stericup filter and just syringe fill the vials.
if over 1000 I use a stericup and then one of these to fill vials


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks bro...I'm gonna check in to this combo!


----------



## cutright (Feb 26, 2011)

brundel said:


> 10$ for a 150ml
> RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Stericup Complete Filter Units with Durapore PVDF Membranes



How many ml can u get out of this one? I know its a 150ml cup but is that all the filter can handle...or can you get more out of it


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2011)

You could technically filter more through it, however the receiver flask is intended for use with the specific ML volume and as such will only hold roughly the intended volume.
I.E. 150ml

The problem is once you open the receiver and its open to the environment it is no longer sterile. I would only use it for the intended volume.
They make 250, 500, and 100ml ones as well.


----------



## cutright (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you ol God Father of the Home Brew! Lol...I'm getting some of those


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 27, 2011)

yea, i think i better as well.  I just did like 400 with syringe filter.....not fun, especially when i'm only getting 20-40ml/filter.  Side note: i can post a picture but i still don't know how to add a profile pic...


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 27, 2011)

*OOhhh. I SEE !*



brundel said:


> Go back up to the post where I posted the pic of the hand pump and filter.
> The pump tube attaches to the side of the filter.
> When you pump, its actually pumping air out.
> This causes a vacuum to be created within the receiver flask.
> The oily solution in the pre filtration container located on top is then pulled through the filter into the receiver.


So you have gravity AND of course a pump.  I totally get it now.  Not very complicated at all.  Just had to give it a little thought.


----------



## Aaron S. (Feb 27, 2011)

*OOOhh, I see.*



brundel said:


> Go back up to the post where I posted the pic of the hand pump and filter.
> The pump tube attaches to the side of the filter.
> When you pump, its actually pumping air out.
> This causes a vacuum to be created within the receiver flask.
> The oily solution in the pre filtration container located on top is then pulled through the filter into the receiver.


 So you have a pump and gravity to get the solution from the top basin to the sterile recieving container.  Not as complicated as i thought it was going to be.  You know how most of us muscle heads are.  We can finish our masters but couldn't bleed a set of brakes to save our lives (i'm speaking for myself and those like me...lol)


----------



## brundel (Feb 27, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> yea, i think i better as well.  I just did like 400 with syringe filter.....not fun, especially when i'm only getting 20-40ml/filter.  Side note: i can post a picture but i still don't know how to add a profile pic...



Top left^^^^^of this page there is a link--User CP-
Click that.
Then on the left of the page it takes you to  is Edit Avatar.


----------



## brundel (Feb 27, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> So you have a pump and gravity to get the solution from the top basin to the sterile recieving container.  Not as complicated as i thought it was going to be.  You know how most of us muscle heads are.  We can finish our masters but couldn't bleed a set of brakes to save our lives (i'm speaking for myself and those like me...lol)



In reality it shows intelligence to ask questions and intend to fully understand the process before undertaking it yourself. At the end of the day, proper filtration is not just a fancy step we take. Its there to ensure we dont get an infection and as such is of vital importance.
 This process, is FAR better than the syringe filter because you just dont have to go through so many filters and switching around of needles and on and on.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 3, 2011)

cutright said:


> It just looks like the pump is pumping into the glass...where is the oil before and where is it going? Is it coming out of the big glass or going in


 Think of it like this - 2 containers stacked one on top of the other with a filter between them.  At the very top of the bottom container is a hose adapter that will suck the air out of the bottom container creating a vaccum and sucking the contents of the top container through the filter.  You can't see it very well but in brundel's pic you will notice green grapeseed oil in the top container.  That's where you put the stuff you want to suck through the filter.  He even says you can get steril caps and save the shit you filter by capping it !  Super straight way to get our thing done.  Gotta beat coffee filters ! LOL J.K...


----------



## cutright (Mar 3, 2011)

Yea Im already looking in to it lol. I didnt know about the caps though for the sterifilters...but you are right its the way to go! by the way..my friend is getting more then 20 to 40ml through the whatman filter. Just thought id let you know.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 3, 2011)

cutright said:


> Yea Im already looking in to it lol. I didnt know about the caps though for the sterifilters...but you are right its the way to go! by the way..my friend is getting more then 20 to 40ml through the whatman filter. Just thought id let you know.


 so everythings good?


----------



## basskiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> i heard if you heat the oil it goes through easier, throuth the smaller micron filter that is.



true but if it's too hot, you'll melt the membrane


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 4, 2011)

*Need some input people*



cutright said:


> Yea Im already looking in to it lol. I didnt know about the caps though for the sterifilters...but you are right its the way to go! by the way..my friend is getting more then 20 to 40ml through the whatman filter. Just thought id let you know.


 
Hey i have a serious multi-faceted(sp) question for those with a little experience.  It's time for me to grab some things and i have to make a choice between D-bol and winni.  I can't afford both.  I love the way dbol makes me feel and of course the way it makes me look.  I have little experience with win.  I would say i'm an average gainer and don't have to worry about gaining too much body fat so i never realy bothered with any of the more androgenic of the compounds we use, (except tren)  and win is no exception.  Price will be the same, regardless of which one i decide.  Oh (sorry for rambling) if i make the win injectable instead of oral will it make a difference in toxicity.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 4, 2011)

what's the reputation thing all about ?  You earn it right ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 4, 2011)

*Your right*



brundel said:


> In reality it shows intelligence to ask questions and intend to fully understand the process before undertaking it yourself. At the end of the day, proper filtration is not just a fancy step we take. Its there to ensure we dont get an infection and as such is of vital importance.
> This process, is FAR better than the syringe filter because you just dont have to go through so many filters and switching around of needles and on and on.


 Your so right.  It's a superior method for the  volume i process.  It's rediculous for me to still be using a syringe filter when there is such a better way to get the job done.  Not to mention that you can cap what you have filtered.  It's safer, easier, and much much cheaper when you look at using a 1000ml stericup and capping it vs syringe filtering into 10 bottles.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 4, 2011)

*cutright*



Aaron S. said:


> so everythings good?


 So it must be the filters i'm using or something.  I got 100 of them so i may have just got a bad batch....oh well it doesn't matter any more anyway cause i'm not using syringe filters anymore.


----------



## cutright (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> So it must be the filters i'm using or something.  I got 100 of them so i may have just got a bad batch....oh well it doesn't matter any more anyway cause i'm not using syringe filters anymore.



Yea the syringe filter don't seem bad for little brews but that set up is bad ass man my friend also ordered one if those with vac pump brundel posted a link to.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 4, 2011)

*Your Him ??*



basskiller said:


> true but if it's too hot, you'll melt the membrane


 
So are you the basskiller with the kickass website ??  I learned sooo much about things from your site.  It's crazy to see you on this forum.  It kind of personalizes things a bit.  Makes you more human...LOL.  Your reputation preceeds you mr. B.


----------



## brundel (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Hey i have a serious multi-faceted(sp) question for those with a little experience.  It's time for me to grab some things and i have to make a choice between D-bol and winni.  I can't afford both.  I love the way dbol makes me feel and of course the way it makes me look.  I have little experience with win.  I would say i'm an average gainer and don't have to worry about gaining too much body fat so i never realy bothered with any of the more androgenic of the compounds we use, (except tren)  and win is no exception.  Price will be the same, regardless of which one i decide.  Oh (sorry for rambling) if i make the win injectable instead of oral will it make a difference in toxicity.



It should not really make a difference no.
With injection youll use a slightly lower dose most likely so it may ac'tually reduce toxicity to some degree.


----------



## cutright (Mar 5, 2011)

im gonna run the injectable winny in my next cycle...everyone says dose it the same as the oral. 50 daily or 50 eod is what I got as a response 99% of the time. Im going 50 daily


----------



## brundel (Mar 5, 2011)

I used injectable winny once........once.
The shit hurt.
ALOT.
I had 6 vials left and I just cracked the tops off and drank it.
Worked very well.


----------



## cutright (Mar 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> I used injectable winny once........once.
> The shit hurt.
> ALOT.
> I had 6 vials left and I just cracked the tops off and drank it.
> Worked very well.



I've also heard this... If it gets too bad I might try the same lol. How bad was the pain? Injection or after


----------



## Beejis60 (Mar 5, 2011)

cutright said:


> How does one store Test E powder....and does it change once you open it? As far as storing it goes



As cool as possible.  Sealed.



brundel said:


> Zip lock bag. I would double bag it ...
> Keep it in a cool place free from moisture...so not the freezer.
> Its fine after you open it just take out what you need and reseal.



Incorrect.  You can store it in the freezer if you want, just as long as it's is tightly closed not to allow in moisture.



brundel said:


> Cottonseed oil:
> Cottonseed oil is a waste product of the cotton industry, so it costs the food manufacturers next to nothing to procure a plentiful supply. The only problem with this is that cotton is not a food crop, therefore is not subject to the same restrictions as to pesticide and fungicide levels. In fact, cotton is one of the most heavily sprayed crops in the world. There are quite often toxic levels of pesticides and fungicides left over and Im not willing to bet the filtering gets it out. It is light in color and fairly thin. This oil is commonly used in pharmaceutical grade gear again due to its price and availability.



I've pinned solely cottonseed my entire steroid life and have never had a single issue with it.  So speculation is wildly rampant in this post.



brundel said:


> I used injectable winny once........once.
> The shit hurt.
> ALOT.
> I had 6 vials left and I just cracked the tops off and drank it.
> Worked very well.



Pinning winny does suck, however, it didn't work worth a shit.



cutright said:


> I've also heard this... If it gets too bad I might try the same lol. How bad was the pain? Injection or after



For me, it was kinda painful up front but mellowed out by afternoon/night (I always pin in the mornings).


----------



## brundel (Mar 5, 2011)

Spend some time researching before you claim speculation.
Just because you dont notice anything doesnt mean nothing is happening.
most People dont notice BPA poisoning either, does than mean nothing is happening?

Do you feel liver damage happening when you take orals? If not does that mean its fictional or a figment of my imagination?
My words are based upon facts.
Please.....tell me which portion of my previous post is...speculation.


----------



## brundel (Mar 5, 2011)

cutright said:


> I've also heard this... If it gets too bad I might try the same lol. How bad was the pain? Injection or after



10/10
similar to test suspension.
Pain set in after for the most part.
Lots of swelling as well.

Water based suspensions are notorious for being loaded with bacteria as well.
You may not get a heavy infection from the bacteria present, but its possible.
Just eat the winny.


----------



## Beejis60 (Mar 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> Please.....tell me which portion of my previous post is...speculation.



That you don't actually have a fact or citation citing that cottonseed is unclean.  Moreover, this statement is pure speculation:

There are quite often toxic levels of pesticides and fungicides left over and Im not willing to bet the filtering gets it out.



brundel said:


> Water based suspensions are notorious for being loaded with bacteria as well.
> You may not get a heavy infection from the bacteria present, but its possible.
> Just eat the winny.



That's why  you use BA.
And I wouldn't say it's a 10/10 pain wise; I feel its maybe a 6.


----------



## brundel (Mar 5, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> That you don't actually have a fact or citation citing that cottonseed is unclean.  Moreover, this statement is pure speculation:
> 
> There are quite often toxic levels of pesticides and fungicides left over and Im not willing to bet the filtering gets it out.
> 
> ...



Since your too lazy to spend .29 seconds to google it should I do it for you?

So....your telling me BA makes a injectable sterile? If so, everything you say after that regarding any kind of compounding can be taken as false.

If injectable win is a 6/10....whats a ten?


----------



## brundel (Mar 6, 2011)

Ill even look one up for you.



"Chemicals that have been banned for food crops are still being used on cotton," says Will Allen, founder of the California-based Sustainable Cotton Project. Nearly one-quarter of all pesticides used in the United States are applied to cotton, and the overall amount and intensity per acre is increasing every year. Worldwide, more pesticides, some of them extremely toxic, are sprayed on cotton than on any other crop.

How much of them end up in your diet? Every year in the United States, half a million tons of cottonseed oil goes into processed salad dressings, baked goods, and snacks like Fritos and Goldfish. Another 3 million tons of cottonseed is fed to beef and dairy cattle, which also eat vast amounts of the cotton by-products known as "gin trash."

The industry view is that pesticide residues are removed from cottonseeds during their chemically intensive processing: the seeds are washed with caustic lye or sodium hydroxide and the oil is extracted with hexane, a highly volatile solvent, and is then filtered through sulfuric-acid-laden clay. (Foreign-produced cottonseed oil is sometimes extracted with a mixture of hexane and benzene, a known carcinogen that is very difficult to remove.) But residues from pesticides such as the defoliant DEF have frequently appeared on California Department of Food and Agriculture scans of cottonseed and other cotton by-products over the past decade. Cottonseed oil, however, is rarely tested for pesticides, according to Young Lee, staff scientist at the Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition at the Food and Drug Administration. In 1997, no cottonseed oil at all was tested.


REF:  Daniel Imhoff "King Cotton - pesticide residue is common in cotton byproducts used in agriculture - Brief Article". Sierra. FindArticles.com. 06 Mar, 2011. King Cotton - pesticide residue is common in cotton byproducts used in agriculture - Brief Article | Sierra | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## cutright (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like GSO is the best bet!


----------



## brundel (Mar 6, 2011)

Yah Gso or even arachis is better.
Cottonseed is widely used for sure....all my pharm grade gear I get via script is cottonseed.
Cant really help how they compound their meds but for homebrewing you can choose better options.
GSO is awesome.
Arachis can cause issues for those allergic to peanuts.


----------



## cutright (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok brundel I need a nice Test prop conversion...your advise so far has proved to be great! 
Some say mix with EO what's ur thoughts bro


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2011)

EO prop can be totally painless, however, EO has some inherant issues.
It can be pretty hard on filters, it can eat butyl stoppers causing rubber contamination. 
Virormone (legit EO prop) was totally painless but only came in amps eliminating the butyl stopper issue. I just ran some EO cyp and it was awesome...Im still alive...and the stopper seemed intact.
The other issue is that for some EO can cause an psuedo allergic reaction.

The only way to know if it will cause a reaction for you is to try it unfortunately.


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2011)

If I remember correctly Virormone was 50mg/ml and came in 2ml amps.
You could get the prop to hold with EO and BA only at this concentration...probably at higher concentrations as well.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 7, 2011)

brundel said:


> Since your too lazy to spend .29 seconds to google it should I do it for you?
> 
> So....your telling me BA makes a injectable sterile? If so, everything you say after that regarding any kind of compounding can be taken as false.
> 
> If injectable win is a 6/10....whats a ten?


 
Hey brundel,

So i heat at 350 for 20 min.  filter a 1-2.5% BA / 8%BB hormone solution through PVDF .45 iu syringe filter (until i get the millipore).  I am doing the 3 fundamental ways to get bacteria out right ?  Tell me if i need to change anything bro.  I can see that you are really aware of "this thing of ours" and the way we do things.


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldnt even heat at 350. There really is no need.
My GF works at a compounding pharmacy...they compound all kinds of hormones there including but not limited to test. They dont bake anything.
If you sterile filter through a .22 your good to go.
BA keeps things sterile.

Depending on hormone:
1-2% BA ----2 is good to be safe but my pharmacy stuff has .9 which...is less than 1%.
BB% or none at all depending on hormone.

Im answering Pm's all day long so youll have to refresh my memory, Which compound are you making?


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

In the hospital sector they heat to 200 for 15 minutes and call it good. As far as sterile goes... Just FYI


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

So what's the best ratio for BA and BB then...not sure about that EO lol
Oh yea got my stericup and pump set up can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> I wouldnt even heat at 350. There really is no need.
> My GF works at a compounding pharmacy...they compound all kinds of hormones there including but not limited to test. They dont bake anything.
> If you sterile filter through a .22 your good to go.
> BA keeps things sterile.
> ...


3 way test 1/3 prop, 1/3 isocaproate, 1/3 decanoate.  I do everything just about the same way (i'm embarrassed to tell you that) i'll use the .22 from now on....Hey man i need to know something.  I have a bunch of propylene glycol.  What the situation brundel ?  Can i use this to suspend prop ?  How high can i take the milligram ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 8, 2011)

*hey brundel*



brundel said:


> Zip lock bag. I would double bag it ...
> Keep it in a cool place free from moisture...so not the freezer.
> Its fine after you open it just take out what you need and reseal.


 I totaly agree.  If i put it in the freezer it can get moist.  Moisture makes it cloudy.  Don't think cloudy is dangerous but no one will want to buy it like that.  I sure wouldn't buy something that was cloudy.


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I totaly agree.  If i put it in the freezer it can get moist.  Moisture makes it cloudy.  Don't think cloudy is dangerous but no one will want to buy it like that.  I sure wouldn't buy something that was cloudy.



Yep already stored it properly your about 3 weeks late lol get on here more bro


----------



## brundel (Mar 8, 2011)

cutright said:


> In the hospital sector they heat to 200 for 15 minutes and call it good. As far as sterile goes... Just FYI



Right. Most commonly used is an autoclave.
I dont know anyone who puts their gear in an auto clave though.


----------



## brundel (Mar 8, 2011)

cutright said:


> So what's the best ratio for BA and BB then...not sure about that EO lol
> Oh yea got my stericup and pump set up can't wait to try it out.



2% BA is plenty
10%-20% BB.  You can get away with 10% but sometimes the vials crash.
20% your golden.


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> 2% BA is plenty
> 10%-20% BB.  You can get away with 10% but sometimes the vials crash.
> 20% your golden.



Nice...2 and 20 it is! Thanks bro


----------



## brundel (Mar 8, 2011)

I cant steer anyone in a direction for raw materials.
I can help you with how to compound them once you have them.

I will tell you that with b2b sites you have to be careful.
Some people are going to flat out rob you. Others are cops. Some are the real deal.
Better to find a domestic source or trusted chinese or indian source.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> I cant steer anyone in a direction for raw materials.
> I can help you with how to compound them once you have them.
> 
> I will tell you that with b2b sites you have to be careful.
> ...


 
Sorry, I meant compounds instead of the raw - I read up on making it from raw and it was not an endeavor I am interested in. I have to learn how to crawl before running a marathon.

I will take your advice on the warning. I would rather not piss money away and certainly not want an mysterious knock on my door. I will just continue with this site and see where it takes me. If I use the patience and determination like I have on my diet regimen, then I am sure good things will come sooner or later. In the meantime, I may go through the overspending method with pre-mades until something comes along that's good and stock up. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

If you hang around a little you will find what you seek! Lol


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 8, 2011)

*cutright*



cutright said:


> Yep already stored it properly your about 3 weeks late lol get on here more bro


 

Hey bro i spent 25 dollars on a hand vac and the bags to go with it at walmart and it was a hell of an investment man.  For real it sucks all the air (most bacteria needs air to grow) out.  Then i roll the bag up really tight and tape it.  Last time i did something with it it was sealed up so tight it had rocked up (a little crack lingo..!).  i think if it gets that dense it will be hard for any air to affect it.  Air and moisture (and of course exposure to bacteria) are the worst enemies you can have when you have a centigram or Ki that you plan on lasting you 50 cycles.  It works so well dude.  Soo worth it.  Brand i bought was foodsaver/freshsaver.


----------



## cutright (Mar 10, 2011)

Test e


----------



## brundel (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks tasty


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone have a hook up on filtered GSO?


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2011)

Researchsupply


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

That's where I go now^^^just trying to save a $ lol


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2011)

Your gonna filter your gear anyways.
There is no need for filtered GSO.
I got mine at the grocery store.


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

Really? Should I filter it by itself or just double filter or just run it all through once and heat?


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2011)

If you run everything through a .22 you only need one pass.
Just warm all the gear and oil and pass through a filter.


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks again bro^^^^^^!


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 11, 2011)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Many of those suppliers do indeed sell hormone powders for the use of research and or manufacturing. The thing is many of those so called providers are owned and operated my the DEA and Department of Homeland Security. So you may or may not get your stuff, but you also may get to make many new freiends inn the progress. Never think for a minute that you are the first and only to make such a find. I have toyed with the idea for a while and it is tempting, but damn this is one of those things you either do great at it or you get caught. That is why z quit selling cake mix because custmoms wondered what all the satchels of powder was all aboout. Lot os risk inviolved, but the prices of super sweet only iff......


 
I couldn't help seeing the comment about the DEA & Homeland Security being owners and operators of homone powder facilities....? I could see American pharmaceutical companies being involved, but DEA/Homeland?

I would think they'd have much better things to be doing other than chasing down a few weekend warriors with a vial or two of homebrew.

Lord, they need to get real jobs if that's the best they can do.

Who knows though....?


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2011)

Rockstarz said:


> I couldn't help seeing the comment about the DEA & Homeland Security being owners and operators of homone powder facilities....? I could see American pharmaceutical companies being involved, but DEA/Homeland?
> 
> I would think they'd have much better things to be doing other than chasing down a few weekend warriors with a vial or two of homebrew.
> 
> ...



They dont operate anything except operation arrest you.
They pretend to be selling illegal substances, they wait for you to buy them, keep your cash and arrest you. I dont know about homeland security....but the DEA...thats their job.


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2011)

Remember DEA is Drug Enforcement Agency.


----------



## cutright (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea so don't do anything illegal I don't! All my comments and pictures are mostly googled copy and pasted I just like to joke around And play make believe alot. I would never brake my country's laws!


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 12, 2011)

*Gso*



brundel said:


> Your gonna filter your gear anyways.
> There is no need for filtered GSO.
> I got mine at the grocery store.


 No kidding.  a liter of it a reserach supply is pretty steep.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 13, 2011)

*Dora*



cutright said:


> Hell yeah bro that's awesome did u send her my love


 
You know i didn't but i'll remember to do that next time.


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking at the filtered vs the unfiltered GSO is a big price difference. It says the filtered has been ran through a .22 that's all! So if I filter with a .22 When I brew it's cool to use unfiltered?


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

And Also I can filter it myself with the 1000ml .22 stericup for $25 that's still gonna save about $50 bucks off the filtered price...what do you guys go with filtered or non? 
Last post about oil...lol


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2011)

I copy n pasted this from a post of mine at MD.
Im too lazy to rewrite..

Sterilizing oil for injection.

Often people pay an arm and a leg for filtered oil. Somewhere in the realm of 17$ for

100ml.This is insane as its very cheap to buy. You can buy a couple liters of safflower oil

or grapeseed oil from your local grocery store and filter it yourself.

Lets start with 1000ml just to get the idea.
You will need:
1000ml, your oil of choice
1x Millipore 22um stericup filter and receiver cup combo. * You will also need a hand pump
1x septa top



1. Setup your filter by attaching pump and filling the top with 1000ml oil.
2. Give the pump a few squeezes untill the PSI guage reades 8.5-9 (no higher).
3. Every few min squeeze a few more times to keep pressure at 8.5-9 PSI.
4. When all the oil has been filtered carefully remove septa top from packaging and carefully replace the filter on top of the receiver with the septa top being careful not to infect the bottle.
The septa top has a silicon stopper that allows a needle to pass through and you to draw oil from it in smaller than 1000ml increments.
You can add 10ml of BA if you want but there is not really any need unless you plan on injecting the oil straight from the flask. For example, you are cutting a bottle of prop shot by shot. (not recommended)
Usually you will be filtering the oil again so the BA can be added then.
I say 10 ml BA so that you can add another 10ml when preparing an injectable =2%
You can usually run 3000 ml easy through a filter and even more if you use a prefilter.
There is usually not a reason to produce more than 1k sterile oil at a time.
No you do not need to heat it. A 22um pore filter wont let anything through. It shouldnt take more than 2-5 min.

Good luck

B


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool that's what I was thinking I gotta get one of those caps I've got everything else!
Is it the 45mm silicone septa top that I need? That's all I see at rsl


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 13, 2011)

cutright said:


> Top shelf bro!


 
Good to hear. Have you taken them for a spin yet?


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

Rockstarz said:


> Good to hear. Have you taken them for a spin yet?



My bro is running the Test E now reporting great gains and smooth injection...


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 13, 2011)

cutright said:


> My bro is running the Test E now reporting great gains and smooth injection...


 
Even better news...thanks


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

33mm Caps with Attached Silicone Septas 

Black 33mm phenolic caps with attached 33mm silicone septa. Used to seal a Wheaton standard media bottle and allow drawing of the contained fluid with a syringe. 

33mm black 
*

*
Or this one


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2011)

Im not 100% sure on the diameter of the millipore tops.

And the pics didnt post.


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

brundel said:


> Im not 100% sure on the diameter of the millipore tops.
> 
> And the pics didnt post.



It's the same ones u posted on page 3 of this forum..it does not say anything about sterile though but that's all I can find


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y26/brundel/phenolic_cap.jpg


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2011)

Glass Laboratory Media Bottles 45mm Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa | Research Laboratory Supply, Inc.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 13, 2011)

*Site injections*



brundel said:


> 10/10
> similar to test suspension.
> Pain set in after for the most part.
> Lots of swelling as well.
> ...


 No shit guys, i site injected winni and TNE last summer and it put 1/4 inch on my arms.  Not that painful for me but i made it with as little poly 80 and peg 300 as necessary.  I would never site inj. anything i didn't make myself.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 14, 2011)

*raw*



phosphor said:


> I looked at prices out there comparing premade from sources to homebrew from raw materials and the markup can be insane - like test-e. Cripes, going from 160-200 to 2500 for the same product for just doing some work? That's why I'm on these forums now anyways - many of the others ban even half-way mentioning brewing, meanwhile they talk all the other talk. I got on here a little while ago and bought elite on-the-spot. This place is where it's at for what I want.
> 
> Thinking of going the china route through alibaba or ecplaza (think their the same thing) and going with a gold member as some have suggested - unless others have a better/safer route. I just want this for myself and have all the details lined up for the long haul - vacuum sealed containers (for the freezer), filters, etc. I just joined, so you don't have to trust me - yet. I am on some other forums with the same handle, just a noob on these forums is all.


 Bro the markup is way sicker than that.  You pay 160 for 100 grams of prop for example (this even includes shipping) well 10ml of 100mg/ml of prop can run $65-120...so in other words if it costs 1.60/gm. and a gram makes 10ml@100mg/ml then your talking 100% mark up...times 80 so 8,000 % mark up, that's disturbing that a private citizen can make something like that happen. lol


----------



## phosphor (Mar 14, 2011)

It's like getting a projects done around my house. I could do it myself and save a ton or hire someone, pay allot more, and not know how good the guy is (or if I'm going to get screwed by him taking the money and running). I'm a perfectionist fixer-upper honey-do list extroirdinaire and money miser to boot. It works for me and this is right up my alley. Just being on these forums for a week has done me wonders in the knowledge department.


----------



## cutright (Mar 14, 2011)

Homemade beats ugl made lol


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 14, 2011)

cutright said:


> Pm sent to u bro^^^^^^ shhhhhhhh


 
Thank you Cutright...^^(We need to exercise a little more caution on the open forum). You never know who may be looking or taking notes...??


----------



## cutright (Mar 14, 2011)

^no problem bro^^^^^^


----------



## cutright (Mar 15, 2011)

Glass Laboratory Media Bottles 45mm Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa | Research Laboratory Supply, Inc.
Are you sure this one will fit the 1000ml steri cup? I'm about to order it


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 15, 2011)

damn ! i just wrote cutright a big ass message only to delete it because i posted it in the main forum not a p.m. !!


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife says i'm addicted to the thrill of it...every time it comes through i feel like i just won the lottery!


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2011)

cutright said:


> Glass Laboratory Media Bottles 45mm Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa | Research Laboratory Supply, Inc.
> Are you sure this one will fit the 1000ml steri cup? I'm about to order it



yup 45mm


----------



## cutright (Mar 15, 2011)

brundel said:


> yup 45mm



Thanks!


----------



## cutright (Mar 16, 2011)

When did that happen^^^^^^^?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 16, 2011)

i am not sure if he read my post correct but no i have not ordered from her...yet


----------



## cutright (Mar 16, 2011)

Imosted said:


> i am not sure if he read my post correct but no i have not ordered from her...yet



That's what I thought lol Aaron gets a lil crazy sometime lmao..stop scaring people Aaron


----------



## Imosted (Mar 16, 2011)

cutright said:


> That's what I thought lol Aaron gets a lil crazy sometime lmao..stop scaring people Aaron



He is on too much tren


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 16, 2011)

@Aaron...have you received any vitamin supplements from D or S yet? You can send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't beat HB. It's like cooking but shit loads more fun!


----------



## cutright (Mar 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Can't beat HB. It's like cooking but shit loads more fun!



This is true....I feel like a scientist sometimes...and my cycles are about to get a lot better..brewed enough EQ to do many cycles lol


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

nice!  i know huh..to bad u dont have have like a lab table and scope n shit lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 17, 2011)

U don't know what I have..maybe I do lol. I look like the dude on 
"honey I shrunk the kids" when he lost them and was looking for them with that helmet and the magnifying glass taped to it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 19, 2011)

*Oh yea...*



Imosted said:


> He is on too much tren


Just wait till i get on that adrenalin.  hehehehehe.....


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 19, 2011)

*equipoise*



cutright said:


> This is true....I feel like a scientist sometimes...and my cycles are about to get a lot better..brewed enough EQ to do many cycles lol


 just do a nice long 8 month cycle of equipoise with that TE i know your holding you don't even know your taking equipoise unless your running 600+mg for like 16 weeks.  You got the gear to do it right!  So just get crazy and do it right.


----------



## cutright (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in bro^^^^^^ let's do it! Are you gonna try that epi?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 19, 2011)

i was wondering how u would make your own epi..ha that would be crazy!


----------



## cutright (Mar 19, 2011)

You can get it pre made it comes in amps. It's used for allergic reactions I don't see any benefits as far as body building goes...


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Mar 19, 2011)

*From what I hear*



cutright said:


> Well I guess no one reads this thread anymore lol...


 
From what I hear one time someone who is just like me had a problem with Test E being unstable at room temperature.  So he simply took a sterilized funnel heated up the test e a bit, then cut open the bag placed it upside down in the funnel and let it run into a 100ml vial.  Then when ever he needed the test e he zeroized a graduated cylinder on a scale an simply poured what he needed into the cylinder then he made cake.  The cake was good and he grew up to be a healthy strong boy......the end.


----------



## cutright (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the very late reply lol...nice story anyway sounds like a smart guy!


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 20, 2011)

Epi is used in sports that require alot of aggression or explosive energy.....wrestling (i used to be a combat submission fighter and would have loved it for that) power lifting, sprinting.  It gives you a killer high too....he he he.  I was actually only kidding about converting it.  I would like to know how to convert it for sure.  Just to know how.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 20, 2011)

*well,*



cutright said:


> That's what I thought lol Aaron gets a lil crazy sometime lmao..stop scaring people Aaron


 This can be serious business.  I have a buddy that's looking at a whole bunch of shit cause he tried to send a few cc's to a friend.  Not trying to scare anyone but cops don't care if your trying to set yourself up with 20 cycles or your selling it.  I don't sell anything but the way we buy this stuff looks like it could be for re-sale.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 20, 2011)

*Nuts!*



keith1569 said:


> i was wondering how u would make your own epi..ha that would be crazy!


 I am really wanting to know how to do the conversion.  You know what kind of pump you would get from the smallest amount of that shit.  The kind of high you would get...


----------



## cutright (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Aaron I checked on that....she verified he did what he said he did...pm if u don't understand lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

This isn't about anyone or anything to do with ironmag hope no one misunderstands^^^^^Lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone make their own blends of gear?


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

cutright said:


> Anyone make their own blends of gear?


 I haven't put it together yet but i'm thinking about putting 7 grams of tren acetate with 10 grams tren enanthate to get 100 cc's of a 170mg/cc blend.  I figure i could hit one cc every 72 hours with 100mg/prop and 50mg winstrol ED.

I made my own test blend off the rip.  That was the first thing i did.  I mean realy when you think about it you can get everything from test acetate- test undeclynate.  I did mine with my three favorites - T.Prop, T.isocaproate, T.decanoate.


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

What's the best way to calculate using those conversion calculators? Just figure each one by itself than add together at the end?


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

cutright said:


> What's the best way to calculate using those conversion calculators? Just figure each one by itself than add together at the end?


which conversion calculators are you talking about.  One that measures anabolic/androgenic load ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

Cutright,

do you have a web site ?

A.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

*oops*



Imosted said:


> i am not sure if he read my post correct but no i have not ordered from her...yet


 I totally misunderstood what you were saying.  Didn't mean to freak anyone out.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

Brundel,


Hey bro you around ?  Where you been ?  I miss your insightful/educational posts.


----------



## brundel (Mar 21, 2011)

Im right here bro. 

Personally I would do one of two things.
Either mix your ace with prop.
Or
When using an enanthate Tren Ace blend...shoot it every day or EOD at the very least.
Tren Ace requires frequent injections and often times sides (with many AAS) are associated with rapid, wide swings in blood hormone levels.
In addition, best results with any AAS will be seen when --Sustained, elevated--- blood hormone levels are produced by your administration protocol.

  So, to keep blood hormone levels stable and elevated Ace needs at least EOD injections. 
If you really want to make the blend enanth and tren ace, make it 50/50mg and shoot it ED or EOD.
In combination with the 100mg ed prop and win youll be winning for certain.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

*thanks !*



brundel said:


> Im right here bro.
> 
> Personally I would do one of two things.
> Either mix your ace with prop.
> ...


 O.K. that's how i'll run it. I know acetate only has a 36hr(apx) half life but i figured with the enanthate 72 hr would be o.k....i'll do it your way though cause i hear what your saying.  Hey brundel i really need a cheap source for some B12 injections.  Can you help ??


----------



## brundel (Mar 21, 2011)

Not really. I used get mine from a vet pharmacy.
You would be surprised what they carry. But you gotta be real slick or they have to be shady. You can likely get b12 from them but while they carry AAS and some other interesting items youll need a D E A number to access them.


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Cutright,
> 
> do you have a web site ?
> 
> A.



Steroid Powder calculator
I use this one


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

*C.*



cutright said:


> What's the best way to calculate using those conversion calculators? Just figure each one by itself than add together at the end?


 just press enter after you enter all the data/numbers.  I don't use 18% BB for ANY of my oil based things.  Not even tren or prop.  I only need 10% BB and 1% BA for those two and they are a little harder than the long esters.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like basskilleronline uses a .72 multiplier (apx) for powder weight.  Meaning, if you multiply the grams you need by .72 you will have the ML that gram/powder weight will take up.  You know what i mean by this ?


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

A little bit...I do 2% bA and 10%bb for my E it came out perfect


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 21, 2011)

I do 3%ba and 10%BB. No probs with or holding problems. Tren enth I went with a higher BB. But otherwise I like 3/10. Also 3% ba does not cause anymore pain for me vs 2. Never done 1% so I can't comment there


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got some pharm grade the ingredients on it says 0.9% ba so you can def get away with 1% ba in ur own


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

*hey*



keith1569 said:


> I do 3%ba and 10%BB. No probs with or holding problems. Tren enth I went with a higher BB. But otherwise I like 3/10. Also 3% ba does not cause anymore pain for me vs 2. Never done 1% so I can't comment there


 I don't try to piss farther than anyone so don't take this wrong.  I use the least amount of solvent i absolutely have to and have noticed with Enanthate esters, no matter the base (same for me for tren and test when i did it) i can use 1% BA and 5% BB.
Pain wise, i  agree, no difference between 1 % and 3 %


----------



## brundel (Mar 21, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Looks like basskilleronline uses a .72 multiplier (apx) for powder weight.  Meaning, if you multiply the grams you need by .72 you will have the ML that gram/powder weight will take up.  You know what i mean by this ?



Just leave the powder weight alone. UNless you know the molecular weight.
Even if you did its already set at an average and its better to NOT tinker with it.
The difference is not something you would notice anyways.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

I just go by experience, for me when i make prop i get away with reducing the ml by the multiplier i established when i first started making it.  When i first started making with powders i of course noticed that the more powder i used the more the total volume.  So, for each different ester used i kept track of the ml of oil displaced for the amount of powder used.


----------



## brundel (Mar 21, 2011)

You can also look up the Molecular weight pretty easily using wiki or MSDS sheets.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 21, 2011)

brundel said:


> You can also look up the Molecular weight pretty easily using wiki or MSDS sheets.


 I guess something like that wouldn't be on a COA would it ?  I think that just gives you the identification number and visual inspection and stuff like that right ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 22, 2011)

*Brundel*



brundel said:


> You can also look up the Molecular weight pretty easily using wiki or MSDS sheets.


400.59 is the molecular weight for Test. Enanthate (just to use for teaching purposes i chose T.E.)  How do i tell the amount of oil that will be displaced if i want to make 100 cc's at 250 mg/ cc. ?  So i'm adding 25 grams of powder i'm gonna use 5mls BB (5%) and 1ml BA (1%).

So 6 mls of solvent 
and 25 grams of powder
how much oil to get 100ml @ 250mg


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

I would use this convertor to make it easy. Just plug info in and you get the results.

Untitled


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 22, 2011)

*lol*



phosphor said:


> I would use this convertor to make it easy. Just plug info in and you get the results.
> 
> Untitled


 Yea bro, i have seen them and there straight.  I was just wondering how to do it the hard way...don't ask me why, i think i'm just ocd or something about this kind of stuff


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thanks !*



Aaron S. said:


> Yea bro, i have seen them and there straight. I was just wondering how to do it the hard way...don't ask me why, i think i'm just ocd or something about this kind of stuff


Don't know why i didn't think about using a vet (like 3 of you suggested a vet) for my b12...thanks alot guys, i'm good with that now thanks to the members of this forum.


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow i'm actually starting to trust people a little bit.  When i ask myself something i always come back with "i better ask brundel, or whoever about it" lol...it's good to have connections with people that know more than you.  That's the only way to get better.


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 22, 2011)

Newbie on this forum, first post. 

1. Seems to be some confusion around what that powder calculator does...more specifically that "powder weight" field entry means. When it says "normally between .75 to .85" that is incorrect. How about all values for ALL injectable hormones (that we're interested in at least) will fall between ".84 and .971" 

2. Molecular weight of the hormone has nothing to do with anything related to the powder calculator. Maybe it would come into play when you're looking for the appropriate solvent/suspension/surfactant to suspend it in.

3. For test E @250mg/ml if you used .75 as your number in the powder calc and your powder was 98% pure you'd be at 231.3mg/ml, or 7.47% underdosed. 

4. Don't bother with PES or nylon filter membranes. They'll work fine for small doses, but why risk it. PES is not compatible with EO, BA @ 2% or BB, nylon is not compatible with at least a few of those. No data exists if PVDF (teflon) for EO or guaiacol material compatibility, though I suspect it is as teflon is generally a very compatible material. 

5. When your Millipore filtration unit starts to get hairline cracks and leak when you're filtering an EO based AAS its because the housing is not a compatible material with EO. The filter might be, but the housing probably isnt. 

6. GSO is superior to other oils because of its omega 3/omega 6 ratios. Oils higher in some fat contents will change the absorption of steroids. Don't like the green tint? Try safflower oil, nearly identical in fat contents minus some of the other antioxidants that GSO has... close enough, no one's even proven that the amount you take in via injection has any benefit to overall health.

7. Any articles posted on cottonseed oil being a largely contaminated oil did not mention its roll its injectable pharmaceuticals specifically. FDA did not test any cottonseed oil in 2007... so what? Was this on the food side or the drug side - most likely it was on the food side. Who cares? No one eats cottonseed oil anyway. Years of injectable pharmaceuticals made with cottonseed should be evidence enough that its tolerable and very unlikely to cause any issues, especially when compared with other factors such as injection technique. Years of Monkeys home brewing with cottonseed should help you arrive at a similar conclusion. 

8. EO and butyl material compatibility: EO as a certain percentage of the carrier oil should be fine with respect to material compatibility. Butyl is "highly" compatible rubber when it comes to liquids. The plunger in your syringe might act differently than the butyl stopper...


----------



## phosphor (Mar 23, 2011)

brundel said:


> Not really. I used get mine from a vet pharmacy.
> You would be surprised what they carry. But you gotta be real slick or they have to be shady. You can likely get b12 from them but while they carry AAS and some other interesting items *youll need a D E A number to access them*.


cut n' pasted:
The Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) grants licenses to physicians, nurse practitioners and other medical professionals that allow them to prescribe and dispense medication to individuals who need it.

Pay to get your DEA license. A fee of $184 is required for each year you have a DEA license. You can pay this cost on an annual basis or pay for three years in advance. If you choose the latter, the cost is $551 every three years.
--------
Well, that's a nogo for trying to do it legit anyways. For b12... that's just stupid.
​​


----------



## phosphor (Mar 23, 2011)

Update: That company just called me and said they were out of stock and said I needed to fax them a DEA number. Told them to cancel the order. For chrissakes, this is old. The link someone posted to my personal page here is good, but kinda damned expensive compared to animal grade. Sadness.


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 23, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> lol wut?  what setup?  Are you talking about using stericup filters?  Ya those are a ton easier but I've had no problems with filtering or "destroying" setups with very warm oil and syr. filters.  And fwiw, the pvdf millipore filters are the best since theyre 33mm; watmans are too damn small at like 20mm IIRC.  And using the .45um filters are key; the .22um filters clog like a bitch real easily.  Actually, you shouldn't be using .22um filters unless you're making your own BA water, or prepping other water-based solutions.




.45um filters do not ensure sterility. You need .22um or better, period. 

I put my oil through a .05um filter before I even add it into the mix.


----------



## cutright (Mar 23, 2011)

Get a stericup set up, they come in .22


----------



## phosphor (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got 2 in the mail last night. Quick noob question though: I know it's better to filter through a .45 first, but if I just did the stericup .22, how much could I run through until clogging. Cut? Any idea? And on a side note, what kind of pressure do you recommend with the stericups when filtering.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 24, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I don't try to piss farther than anyone so don't take this wrong.  I use the least amount of solvent i absolutely have to and have noticed with Enanthate esters, no matter the base (same for me for tren and test when i did it) i can use 1% BA and 5% BB.
> Pain wise, i  agree, no difference between 1 % and 3 %




good to know bro.  i may give it a try and see less ba and bb.  do you notice your oils being thicker with less bb?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 24, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Just got 2 in the mail last night. Quick noob question though: I know it's better to filter through a .45 first, but if I just did the stericup .22, how much could I run through until clogging. Cut? Any idea? And on a side note, what kind of pressure do you recommend with the stericups when filtering.




i generally just get the 150ml ones, so i filter 80 to 100ml through  em.  dont put to much pressure on them though, they will crack...made  that mistake more than once ha!

if you are using food grade oil and prefilter it with a  .45, your oils will filter faster i have noticed..often i am to lazy to do that though ha

Keith


----------



## phosphor (Mar 24, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> i generally just get the 150ml ones, so i filter 80 to 100ml through em. dont put to much pressure on them though, they will crack...made that mistake more than once ha!
> 
> if you are using food grade oil and prefilter it with a .45, your oils will filter faster i have noticed..often i am to lazy to do that though ha
> 
> Keith


Noted. What do you think I should hold the pressure at? I am using the the oil from CEM this time around and will heat it up a bit to help it along. 

CEM has great products, don't get me wrong, but when you get the package in the mail and find tiny little bottles for 30 - 85 bucks I tend to get a little pissed at myself. Sure, some goes a long way depending, but others are complete gouging. They shipped ultra quick though. Nice. I had 4 packages waiting for me from 4 diff companies that I had ordered from on thursday. Not too shabby.


----------



## popeyestrength (Mar 24, 2011)

this thread is the shit *subscribed*


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2011)

SOrry about the D E A thing. you used to be able to just order the b12. There was a time when you could order some pretty sick shit from animal vet supply warehouses but apparently they caught on. Your gonna have to find another way. The board sponsors here might carry it.

With the stericup filters:
I think 9psi was the highest but really if your just running oil through 5 is fine and itll go right through. The filters say 15psi or something....DO NOT USE THIS! Your receiver will crack. I can almost guarantee it.
If your running gear through them make sure the gear is warm and I would say you can go up to 9psi. Prop goes through in min. Heavier blends --like someone Im talking to who is making 300mg EQ......takes longer. keep in mind though that if it would take longer with the stericup it would also take longer with a syringe filter.   an hour watching tv while you pump every few min.....or constant pushing from you for an hour while you sweat like a pig and your forearms are cramping? Up to you which you choose.

I have only used the millipore filters so I have no idea the PSI on other units.


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh and if you run it through a .22 stericup there is no need to .45 prefilter.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 24, 2011)

ya i would say 5 or 6 psi..it definitely helps if the oil is heated it to help it filter faster


----------



## cutright (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^I agree ^^^^ I got a 1000ml stericup can't wait to put the timer on filtering that


----------



## phosphor (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys. I think I pretty much have all the pieces of the puzzle and will put the picture together very soon. Far as the B12, I found the vet one where it's about 60 w/shipping to the states for a 250ml bottle - not too shabby, considering the difficulty. CEM and AR-R have it as well, but without a sale it can bet on the salty side (knowing how cheap the stuff can be).

If you have been to both sites, have you ever noticed that carry the exact same stuff at I think the same prices and they will alternate the sales. Different look and whatnot, but same products with their labels attached.


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2011)

Wouldnt surprise me if it were the same guys.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 24, 2011)

why did *phosphor* get banned?


----------



## phosphor (Mar 25, 2011)

It's from my old board days of putting it on my banner, old habits die hard


----------



## cutright (Mar 25, 2011)

phosphor said:


> It's from my old board days of putting it on my banner, old habits die hard



Damn bro I thought u really got banned lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 25, 2011)

I was reading an article about the syringe filters it said the minimum size to ensure a sterile product was .45 and just about all the conversions list a .45 for their items needed, now I know guys on here say .22 is the minimum but I used .45 and have not had any problems, I've now got .22 syringe and stericup filters, but wondering what the real deal is on the .45 filter....is it sterile, but .22 is better, or is it not sterile at all with a .45? Thoughts please!!!!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

haha..i fell for it


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

cutright said:


> I was reading an article about the syringe filters it said the minimum size to ensure a sterile product was .45 and just about all the conversions list a .45 for their items needed, now I know guys on here say .22 is the minimum but I used .45 and have not had any problems, I've now got .22 syringe and stericup filters, but wondering what the real deal is on the .45 filter....is it sterile, but .22 is better, or is it not sterile at all with a .45? Thoughts please!!!!




you know i think some stuff like staff can still go through a .45 and such.  Labs i believe filter with a .22, so that is the gold standard for being sterile.  I in the past had only filtered wtih .22, but the brew i made was with .45.  I was shocked at how much easier it was to push through 100ml vs with the .22 ha..i am out of stericup's..so i did 100ml of test e with a .22 and then 100ml a few days later in .45 ..took i would say 1/2 the time and my fingers didnt want to die at the end! 


Keith


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a lot of nasty stuff that can pass through a .45.
Thats enough for me to go with a .22. 
Many people will tell you .45 is enough, however, Keep in mind that on the internet sometimes people will read something somewhere and then repeat it as fact so you cant believe everything you read. There was a conversion sheet going around for years that had decent recipes except for they all included 5% BA and .45 filters. Alot of people still use this as reference. 
If your worried about the trouble with using a .22......here is what happens when staph gets into you. Perhaps its worth the trouble of filtering properly.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

ya those are gross for sure..

btw i meant i was able to do 50ml in the .22 and did 100ml in the .45 and still did the 100ml in half the time of the 50ml!

EDIT

now i feel like its some scared straight shit ha!   i want to refilter with a .22!


----------



## cutright (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok bro^^^^^^ u got ur point across ugh.....22 it is lol
V came through for me again so I'll be breaking my .22 in soon


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 25, 2011)

cutright said:


> I was reading an article about the syringe filters it said the minimum size to ensure a sterile product was .45 and just about all the conversions list a .45 for their items needed, now I know guys on here say .22 is the minimum but I used .45 and have not had any problems, I've now got .22 syringe and stericup filters, but wondering what the real deal is on the .45 filter....is it sterile, but .22 is better, or is it not sterile at all with a .45? Thoughts please!!!!



It says it directly on one of the websites that no smaller than .20um should be used for sterile filtration (it was either Nalgene, Whatman or Millipore, dont recall). .22um is very close, and obviously by one of those 3 manufacturers good enough for sterile filtration.

Abcess pictures are always gross, but abcesses could be cause by a number of things not related to dirty gear. People even get them shaving etc.

Here's an email address for you bros, dont have 50 posts:
uaser at safe-mail.net


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> It says it directly on one of the websites that no smaller than .20um should be used for sterile filtration (it was either Nalgene, Whatman or Millipore, dont recall). .22um is very close, and obviously by one of those 3 manufacturers good enough for sterile filtration.
> 
> Abcess pictures are always gross, but abcesses could be cause by a number of things not related to dirty gear. People even get them shaving etc.
> 
> ...




that is true..but those damn pics get the job done lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks UA....glad to have ur knowledge around bro


----------



## cutright (Mar 25, 2011)

Just left the movies...we seen limitless the drug they take to unlock all ur brain power is called NZT anyone know how to make that?...joke


----------



## phosphor (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pics. I thought the first one was stab wounds before reading the commentary. This is one of those 1000 words sayings - .22 forever for me.

Btw, for those that prefer using the cheaper watman filters, I am in the process of manufacturing an item to make filtering with them allot easier - dont get me wrong, I prefer stericup, but if the costs are down enough on the manufacturing, I could get the item made fairly cheap but I still don't have a clue as to the initial prototype cost. I'll keep you guys posted on the progress as it comes along and up pics if/when it gets made.


----------



## brundel (Mar 26, 2011)

They make single vial filling contraptions.
They also make guns that hold the syringe and filter. I used to use a caulking gun and a 60ml syringe with the filter.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 26, 2011)

brundel said:


> They make single vial filling contraptions.
> They also make guns that hold the syringe and filter. I used to use a caulking gun and a 60ml syringe with the filter.



ive seen those, but never really understood how they work just by lookin at em ha..mabe im just dense..it looks basically like a syringe with a filter just attached to it


----------



## brundel (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty much yea.

A caulking gun works very well. gotta be careful to not blow out the filters though.


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 27, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. I thought the first one was stab wounds before reading the commentary. This is one of those 1000 words sayings - .22 forever for me.
> 
> Btw, for those that prefer using the cheaper watman filters, I am in the process of manufacturing an item to make filtering with them allot easier - dont get me wrong, I prefer stericup, but if the costs are down enough on the manufacturing, I could get the item made fairly cheap but I still don't have a clue as to the initial prototype cost. I'll keep you guys posted on the progress as it comes along and up pics if/when it gets made.



It would be cool if your unit could accommodate a wide range of diameters of syringe filters. Larger diameters filter faster because of the increased area of the filter. Doubling the diameter of the filter gives you 4x the surface area.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 27, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> It would be cool if your unit could accommodate a wide range of diameters of syringe filters. Larger diameters filter faster because of the increased area of the filter. Doubling the diameter of the filter gives you 4x the surface area.


 
Based on the parameters I have to work with, I am not certain of the sizes. In the near future, I pick up a few more sizes to see if they would work - If I need to make a modification adapter and incorporate it into the design, I will do it. Before paying for the prototype, I will a few pics up to see what you guys think works and what wouldn't. In the past with filtering oils, I would have one of those "hot hands" hand warmers wrapped around the oil with a rubber band (they would get quite hot) - I think overall it helped speed things up and didnt have to hold a hairdryer. I put in a spacer where he oil resides to slide one in if needed.


----------



## cutright (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone use amber colored vials for certain gear?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2011)

cutright said:


> Does anyone use amber colored vials for certain gear?




no i like clear..ha 

i have seen on many sites amber is more pricey and i dont know why ha


----------



## cutright (Mar 30, 2011)

I've heard the amber colored ones help protect better from light? 
Oh well I got some it's easier to separate because my E looks alot like my EQ so I'll put the EQ in the amber vials...just for organization purposes lol


----------



## phosphor (Mar 31, 2011)

Use a label maker and put them in the cabinet - for easy reach and understanding for law enforcement


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 31, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Use a label maker and put them in the cabinet - for easy reach and understanding for law enforcement




i got to office max a buy the labels you can print on..I could see how amber could help protect, but I dont leave my stuff sitting around in light so eh..I think clear is a cleaner look anyway ha


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 2, 2011)

Would someone PLEASE give me a hint on where to finds some good raw powders?
its all for personal use, im no source.
Please???


----------



## brundel (Apr 2, 2011)

I have no idea what raw powder is.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 2, 2011)

brundel said:


> I have no idea what raw powder is.


 

thanks


----------



## cutright (Apr 4, 2011)

If you hang around long enough and just look around a little you will find the one you seek....lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 4, 2011)

cutright said:


> If you hang around long enough and just look around a little you will find the one you seek....lol


 
lol,, thanks bro


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 4, 2011)

Whats up guys,,, I'm just hanging out alittle,,,, lol
I seek a great fortune. hehe


----------



## brundel (Apr 4, 2011)

Youll likely need to do better than that.

How old are you?
How many cycles have you run?
What compounds do you frequently use?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya bro stick around and get to know people.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> Youll likely need to do better than that.
> 
> How old are you?
> How many cycles have you run?
> What compounds do you frequently use?


 

33yrs old
used everything in the book
started when I was 13/14 years old
have not been off test in 10 yars, lol
Only have about 100 INC's left and getting nervous, 
I just ordered 2k of goods of UGL stuff to hold me over, but I dont have the money like I used to so it just seems like I could get more stuff for my buck.
Im not a source nor do I hook my buddies up. Its all me brother.


I have never messsed with powbers before but I am willing to learn.

I do have a question.... How long will powders last in there form if stored properly? I would like to stock up a 6/7 year supply if they would last that long

Thanks guys


----------



## yerg (Apr 5, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> 33yrs old
> used everything in the book
> started when I was 13/14 years old
> have not been off test in 10 yars, lol
> ...


 I can tell you Ive used powders that I had stored for over a year and a half.  Keep it dry, dark, and room temp. Boldenon and deca will become waxy or even liquid if its too warm, but this is not bad so long as its not too hot.  My deca will be waxy at room temp. Not really sure about the dark, but I have seen that light is an enemy of aas.  Not sure how true it is.  I personally have never purchased anything from any of the sponsors here.  I have my own source for powders.  I know uncleZ used to sell powders.  I think they were 100g packs!!!  Dont know why they stopped..


----------



## phosphor (Apr 6, 2011)

Use a vacuum ziplock sealer to get any unwanted air out - simple and cost effective. Under 5 bucks on Amazon and comes with the pump and 3 bags to getyou started. Works like magic and worth it's weight in gold for storing the powders long-term in the fridge, etc.

10yrs bro? Wow. No wonder your sweating your low supply - you need a steady supply for sure now. Have you gotten your blood tested recently?

Btw, change your settings for PMs in case someone wants to help you out.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 6, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Use a vacuum ziplock sealer to get any unwanted air out - simple and cost effective. Under 5 bucks on Amazon and comes with the pump and 3 bags to getyou started. Works like magic and worth it's weight in gold for storing the powders long-term in the fridge, etc.
> 
> 10yrs bro? Wow. No wonder your sweating your low supply - you need a steady supply for sure now. Have you gotten your blood tested recently?
> 
> Btw, change your settings for PMs in case someone wants to help you out.


 
LOL, tell me about it. 

I think my PM settings
are fixed now bro

Thanks


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn brundel.....i clicked on this thread thinking i would learn something, and I'm leaving feeling like a mad scientist!
Good shit bro.....Def good shit.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

Your contribution to this thread made me go "Elite" in case someone is wondering.
People willing to share their knowledge is what makes this a great place.
Now give me a fucking cookie lol

If anybody wants to get some points with dora...PM me and i'll tell her you were my reference cause she's asking.


----------



## brundel (Apr 6, 2011)

haha I can bake...but not cookies.


----------



## brundel (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldnt buy a 6-7 year supply of anything. Trust me....there is a difference between a few vials and 100.....or 50g and 5 kilos.
The cops find a big supply of anything your fucked.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 6, 2011)

not to mention 6 years, your shit will be quite less potent


----------



## phosphor (Apr 7, 2011)

Brundel is the messiah of info around here (and other forums, I believe) for HB - a few others on this thread are fantastic as well. He has been a wealth of knowledge for me and many others. Repped again. You guys have been my saviors and my bank account's worst enemy.. lol

Ya, better to stay away from the 'drug lord' shipments if at all possible. Ziplock vacuum kit ($5 on amazon) and the fridge are your friends.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol "drug lord shipments"


That how law enforcement sees it though..
You could be a 20 year old kid living with his parents and you would still go down hard.


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 7, 2011)

Great stuff in this thread here!


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2011)

brundel said:


> I wouldnt buy a 6-7 year supply of anything. Trust me....there is a difference between a few vials and 100.....or 50g and 5 kilos.
> The cops find a big supply of anything your fucked.


 

Very true my friend. I was a deputy for a few years. I know how that game is played, lol.


----------



## cutright (Apr 7, 2011)

Anything new bros?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing new from me.. Just hanging out, lol


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

_____Helios____

:::This stuff should probably not be used by beginners.::::


100ml

5.5mg yohimbine
40mcg clen


distilled water=92.85
Powders................clen 4mg.....yohimbine 550mg
BA.....3ml


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

.22 syringe filter.

Mix the BA and powder ....run it through the filter into the 100ml vial.
Followed by the distilled water using the same filter.

DO the alcohol and powder first.

Its gonna hurt.
Its gonna be pretty evil stuff if you havnt used it be careful...

Perhaps get some dyphenhydramine .....and xanax.

Youll likely have to shake a bit before use but nothing like test susp or winny because its only 5.54mg per ml.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Alot of people commonly ask for a good technique for capping powders.
You can get a capping contraption for about $15
You can also get roughly 500 caps for about $8
You can use almost anything for a filler, the finer the filler powder, the easier to use.
BCAA's, Creatine, Glutamine, Protein powder are all good for example.
Say we are working with 24 caps. You want to weigh those caps empty first.
Now fill those caps with filler. Make sure you compress the powder with a card or something.
After you have them full, weigh them and subtract the empty cap weight from the full cap
weight. Lets say that amounts to 10g.
Now lets say we want to make caps that are 25mg. Multiply 25 x 24. (25mgx24caps)
So we have 600mg total active compound. Subtract that from the 10g total full cap weight.
That brings us to 9400mg. Thats the amount of filler we need.
So 600mg active compound, 9400mg filler= 10000mg or 10g
Combine these using a mortar and pestle. Add a few drops of liquid food coloring so that
you can tell the difference between your batches of caps. This helps when you have several
different types. Anavar, Tamoxifen etc. It also helps you to know when your filler and
active compound are fully mixed. Mix well just incase.
Now take your fully mixed powder and dump in all in your tray on one side, use a credit
card to spread it out. the caps will fill easily if the powder is dry but you will be left
with some powder not in the caps. Use the card to compress the powder into the caps and
repeat untill all the powder is in the caps.
Apply the tops and squeeze togeather untill they are tightly capped.

B


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

May as well keep the fire burning


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

OILS

Cottonseed oil:
Cottonseed oil is a waste product of the cotton industry, so it costs the food manufacturers next to nothing to procure a plentiful supply. The only problem with this is that cotton is not a food crop, therefore is not subject to the same restrictions as to pesticide and fungicide levels. In fact, cotton is one of the most heavily sprayed crops in the world. There are quite often toxic levels of pesticides and fungicides left over and since Im not willing to bet the filtering gets it out. It is light in color and fairly thin. This oil is commonly used in pharmaceutical grade gear again due to its price and availability.

Grapeseed oil:
Grapeseed Oil is by far the best IMHO. Aside from the information I gave about cottonseed oil, Grapeseed oil is fairly thin has a low risk for allergic reaction and has a number of additional side benefits which include...3,6 and 9 unsaturated fats. Linoleic acid for example. Grapeseed oil also contains Antioxidants and an additional compound that I found quite interesting. Resveratrol. well known for its heart-health and life-extending benefits is also an Estrogen blocker. Because of its unique chemical structure which binds to the estrogen receptor, thus blocking estrogenic activity, it has the ability to increase LH and FSH. The estrogen modulating effects of resveratrol have been proven to dramatically increase testosterone levels, fertility, and erection strength in several animal studies, without any side-effects. Other research with resveratrol has uncovered its supportive role in healthy blood vessel function. Grapeseed man... Grapeseed oil is generally green in color with a low viscosity. This in my opinion is the choice for homebrewers and kitchen chemists.

Soybean oil:
Most people have not used this product but I hear good things. Here is a study I found where soybean oil was used as a vehicle for injectable testosterone with good results.

Document title
Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of injectable testosterone undecanoate in castrated cynomolgus monkeys (Macaca fascicularis) are independent ofdifferent oil vehicles
Auteur(s) / Author(s)
WISTUBA Joachim ; LUETJENS C. Marc ; KAMISCHKE Axel ; GU Yi-Qun ; SCHLATT Stefan ; SIMONI Manuela ; NIESCHLAG Eberhard ;
Résumé / Abstract
Testosterone undecanoate (TU) dissolved in soybean oil was developed in China to improve the pharmacokinetics of this testosterone ester in comparison with TU in castor or tea seed oil. As a pre-clinical primate model, three groups of five castrated cynomolgus macaques received either a single intramuscular injection of 10 mg/kg bodyweight TU in soybean oil, in tea seed oil, or in castor oil (equals 6.3 mg pure T/kg bodyweight for all preparations). Testosterone, estradiol, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating hormone as well as prostate volume, body weight and ejaculate weight were evaluated. After injection supraphysiological testosterone levels were induced. There were no significant differences in the pharmacokinetics of the three TU preparations for testosterone and estradiol. The gonadotropin levels showed a high individual variation. Prostate volumes increased equally in all groups after administration and declined to castrate level afterwards. The results suggest that TU in soybean oil produces similar effects as TU in the other vehicles. This study in non-human primates provides no objection to testing of this new preparation in humans.
Revue / Journal Title
Journal of medical primatology ISSN 0047-2565 CODEN JMPMAO
Source / Source
2005, vol. 34, no4, pp. 178-187 [10 page(s) (article)]
Langue / Language
Anglais
Editeur / Publisher
Blackwell, Oxford, ROYAUME-UNI (1972) (Revue)
Mots-clés d'auteur / Author Keywords
castor oil ; macaque ; pharmacokinetics ; soybean oil ; tea seed oil ; testosterone undecanoate ;
Localisation / Location
INIST-CNRS, Cote INIST : 15665, 35400013816336.0030


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey brundel, Let me ask you something bro.

I have noticed that alot/most/all of the UGL guys dont use anykind of a Preservative in there oild based injects,, can you tell me why?


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

They ALL use benzyl alcohol.
This is not meant to preserve..per se.. but will prevent bacteria and fungi and virus infection. Most of the time decay will be caused by bacteria and micro organisms this is minimized with the use of BA.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Also, the guys making ugl stuff use the same ingredients as pharm guys do....

Wait let me rephrase......
The guys making UGL gear "SHOULD" be using the same ingredients.
Unfortunately......there is usually as much or more of the solvents and far less of the active ingredients.

Sucks...but true.
THis is another reason Im more than willing to help people who want to make their own gear. I would rather someone brew a few personal use vials then pay a shitload for crap.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2011)

then help me bro, lol
I just hanging out. lol

you may be the fourtune I seek, lol

I seen the pics of all the damn absesses and junk and that scare me bro. I use alot of oil. Not only on a weekly bases but a daily bases.
I make one wrong move and half my body will be cut and taken to the trash can, lol


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 7, 2011)

Personally I like using soybean oil a lot. Grape also, but I like the soy ha. 
Wouldn't a preservative also be the BB that is added to some compounds to help stay in solution or does it mainly help thin it out?


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

..........


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> then help me bro, lol
> I just hanging out. lol
> 
> you may be the fourtune I seek, lol
> ...



Read the thread from the first page.
Telling people you were a deputy doesn't inspire trust either.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Read the thread from the first page.
> Telling people you were a deputy doesn't inspire trust either.


 
LOL, damn bro, dont you know cops use also, lol
If I had something to hide or be ashamed of, I wouldnt have said that bro. 
I am what I am....
And to be honest with you, the only reason Im not in LE anymore was 100% my choice.... I didnt get fired or in any trouble like so many young punks do today. I walked away over a child case that got returned to her mother. 
Fuck it man. I was a cop, so what???  I still Believe in doing good and all that bullshit, lol.
If thats a problem, e-mail a mod and have me banned from the damn site.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

BB is used as a solvent


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Ronnie coleman was a cop.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Now...Im not exactly a cop fan either as I have spent several years of my life in prison.
So long s your not breaking any laws you have nothing to worry about.
I dont sell drugs.
I have prescriptions for every medication I abuse.
I dont manufacture shit.

No worries.

But its 100% certain that the last thing you would want to do is tell people your a cop if your looking for a source for something illegal.
This is not a negative statement toward anyone just a fact.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 7, 2011)

brundel said:


> Now...Im not exactly a cop fan either as I have spent several years of my life in prison.
> So long s your not breaking any laws you have nothing to worry about.
> I dont sell drugs.
> I have prescriptions for every medication I abuse.
> ...


 
LOL,, thanks bro. I guess I will just to HANG out longer than expected, lol
Its all good. I kinda understand I guess. 
I cant help or change my previous choices and why i made them. It is what it is. I felt like bringing this out could help some members in the future as far as legal advice, etc..


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Arachis (peanut) oil.

Peanut oil (arachis oil) is an organic material oil derived from peanuts, noted to have the aroma and taste of its parent legume.

It is often used in Chinese, South Asian and Southeast Asian cuisine as much as olive oil is used in the Mediterranean. Peanut oil is appreciated for its high smoke point relative to many other cooking oils. Its major component fatty acids are oleic acid (46.8% as olein), linoleic acid (33.4% as linolein), and palmitic acid (10.0% as palmitin).[1] The oil also contains some stearic acid, arachidic acid, arachidonic acid, behenic acid, lignoceric acid and other fatty acids.

At the 1900 Paris Exhibition, the Otto Company, at the request of the French Government, demonstrated that peanut oil could be used as a source of fuel for the diesel engine.

It is also used as the main ingredient in some earwax removing products along with almond oil. Peanut oil is also used as a fecal softener.

Peanut oil is most commonly used when frying foods, particularly french fries and chicken.

"Groundnut oil" can be mistaken for peanut oil as peanuts are a type of groundnut [1]. In the UK groundnut oil is a neutral tasting and less expensive frying oil than peanut oil.

Most highly refined peanut oils remove the peanut allergens and have been shown to be safe for "the vast majority of peanut-allergic individuals",[2] but cold-pressed peanut oils may not remove the allergens and can be highly dangerous to allergic individuals.[3] However, since the degree of processing is often unclear, "avoidance is prudent".[4]

Allergenicity of refined vegetable oils. [Food Chem Toxicol. 2000] - PubMed result
^ http://www.bmj.com/archive/7087p.htm
^ Food Allergy Initiative - Peanut Allergy


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

Final report on the safety assessment of Peanut (Arachis hypogaea) Oil, Hydrogenated Peanut Oil, Peanut Acid, Peanut Glycerides, and Peanut (Arachis hypogaea) Flour.

[No authors listed]
Abstract

Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Oil is the refined fixed oil obtained from the seed kernels of Arachis hypogaea. Hydrogenated Peanut Oil, Peanut Acid, and Peanut Glycerides are all derived from Peanut Oil. Peanut Flour is a powder obtained by the grinding of peanuts. The oils and glycerides function in cosmetic formulations as skin-conditioning agents. The acid functions as a surfactant-cleansing agent, and the flour functions as an abrasive, bulking agent and/or viscosity-increasing agent. In 1998, only Peanut Oil and Hydrogenated Peanut Oil were reported in use. When applied to the skin, Peanut Oil can enhance the absorption of other compounds. Hepatic changes were noted at microscopic examination of rats fed diets containing 15% edible Peanut Oil for 28 days, although no control group was maintained and the findings were also noted in rats fed fresh corn oil. United States Pharmacopeia (USP)-grade Peanut Oil was considered relatively nonirritating when injected into guinea pigs and monkeys. Technical-grade Peanut Oil was moderately irritating to rabbits and guinea pigs and mildly irritating to rats following dermal exposure. This same oil produced reactions in < or = 10% of 50 human males. Peanut Oil was not an ocular irritant in rabbits. Peanut Oil, either "laboratory expressed" or extracted using a food-grade solvent, was not carcinogenic to mice. Peanut Oil exerted anticarcinogenic activity when tested against known carcinogens. Peanuts are the food most likely to produce allergic and anaphylactic reactions. The major allergen is a protein that does not partition into Peanut Oil, Hydrogenated Peanut Oil, Peanut Acid, and Peanut Glycerides. Aflatoxins can be produced in stored agricultural crops such as peanuts, but do not partition into the oils, acids, or glycerides. Manufacturers were cautioned to make certain that the oils, acids, and glycerides are free of aflatoxins and protein. Formulators were cautioned that the oils, acids, or glycerides may enhance penetration and can affect the use of other ingredients whose safety assessment was based on their lack of absorption. *The available studies on Peanut Oil supported the conclusion that Peanut Oil, Hydrogenated Peanut Oil, Peanut Acid, and Peanut Glycerides are safe for use in cosmetic formulations.* Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Flour, however, is sufficiently different from the above ingredients such that its safety can not be supported by studies using the oil. The additional data needed for Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Flour are (1) concentration of use; (2) chemical specifications (i.e., aflatoxin and protein levels); (3) method of preparation; and (4) contact urticaria and dermal sensitization at concentration of use. Although data on aflatoxin levels are sought, it is expected that concentrations of aflatoxin should comply with U.S. government stipulations. Absent the additional data, it was concluded that the available data are insufficient to support the safety of Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Flour for use in cosmetic products.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> LOL, damn bro, dont you know cops use also, lol
> If I had something to hide or be ashamed of, I wouldnt have said that bro.
> I am what I am....
> And to be honest with you, the only reason Im not in LE anymore was 100% my choice.... I didnt get fired or in any trouble like so many young punks do today. I walked away over a child case that got returned to her mother.
> ...



Common bro.....Nobody is gonna get banned from here for being a cop. Either ex or not.
This is a BB forum. Not a steroid hub.
Personally i think cops should ALL use gear. We would have "supercops" defending us instead of a chic that need to call back-up every time she pulls someone over.
I'm just saying the fact that you are/were associated will LE will raise a red flag to anyone with a brain when you ask for sources. That does not mean you don't belong here. There are plenty of sponsors "in the open" on this site, and you're free to use them like anyone else.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 8, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Common bro.....Nobody is gonna get banned from here for being a cop. Either ex or not.
> This is a BB forum. Not a steroid hub.
> Personally i think cops should ALL use gear. We would have "supercops" defending us instead of a chic that need to call back-up every time she pulls someone over.
> I'm just saying the fact that you are/were associated will LE will raise a red flag to anyone with a brain when you ask for sources. That does not mean you don't belong here. There are plenty of sponsors "in the open" on this site, and you're free to use them like anyone else.


 
I do understand what you are saying bro. I hope I didnt come across as an ass yesterday, lol. Thanks for the advice.
This is a great place with ALOT of great people and much smarter than I.
 (sometimes I just need to keep my mouth shut), lol
If I ever get out of line, tell me to shut the heck up , lol

Thanks again guys


----------



## isco6 (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum here are some rep points to get you started.


----------



## cutright (Apr 8, 2011)

Rep points yes...but sources No! Lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 8, 2011)

isco6 said:


> Welcome to the forum here are some rep points to get you started.


 

Thanks bro,


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 8, 2011)

Your looking good brundel.  what your doing seems to be the right thing for you.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 8, 2011)

i started cutting a little too soon.  I'm gonna have to put some more weight on.....shit!!


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> i started cutting a little too soon.  I'm gonna have to put some more weight on.....shit!!



You under a heat lamp or something? Looking good tho bro.


----------



## brundel (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Your looking good brundel.  what your doing seems to be the right thing for you.



Thanks.
Unfortunately I just ran a cycle with some severely underdosed gear.
Basically Im off. Ill take some pics after this next cycle starts working.


----------



## brundel (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> i started cutting a little too soon.  I'm gonna have to put some more weight on.....shit!!



Small waist wide shoulders is a good combo


----------



## brundel (Apr 9, 2011)

You look pretty lean there. Just a film of water. Plenty big for a cutting cycle.
Just focus on drying out instead of leaning out. Your BF% looks to be low already.
Run an AI.
Chemone has good stuff.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 9, 2011)

Ravager said:


> You under a heat lamp or something? Looking good tho bro.


No heat lamp, i think i was at the pool a couple hours before i took that so i might be a little burned.  Used the phone on my camera so that didn't help me very much.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

Well i haven't lost any more mass quite yet, so i'm keeping my calories clean and high enough i think


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> You look pretty lean there. Just a film of water. Plenty big for a cutting cycle.
> Just focus on drying out instead of leaning out. Your BF% looks to be low already.
> Run an AI.
> Chemone has good stuff.


What is AI and how do i get some from Chemone ..??? Is that a company. (i'll look myself that was stupid for me to ask i can find out what AI is) Also thanks for telling me what your T dosage/week is...i was thinking something was wrong cause of how high i thought my dosage was  - 1.5g/wk is about right for me and i thought maybe i was cycling so long that my receptors were fucked up or something.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

If anyone is considering using ups for anything reconsider.  I'm positive the employees like the drama involved with calling TASK to check packages out.


----------



## yerg (Apr 10, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> If anyone is considering using ups for anything reconsider. I'm positive the employees like the drama involved with calling TASK to check packages out.


 Do you know this from personal experience???  Ive had problems witht the way that ups and fedex handle there packages, but never had one open a package!.... yet


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 10, 2011)

if he is positive, he must have some reason for stating it..


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Small waist wide shoulders is a good combo


I stand kind of sideways for pics, i'm actually totally ectomorph but if i stand just right i look like i have wide shoulders.  It's actually an illusion thanks though.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> if he is positive, he must have some reason for stating it..


 My buddies girlfriend works there and she seems to think it's cool to be able to take off work for half a day by being a detective.  When i called her out on it and said she was a cunt for trying to get people in trouble she was like "we all do it people shouldn't be doing illegal things anyway"


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 10, 2011)

lol..quit her day job and become a detective!


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

Everyone has seen the sudance film festival winner "Bigger Stronger Faster" right ?  Using performance enhancers is as American as apple pie.  Trying to be the very best you can is just a consequence of being an American.


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> What is AI and how do i get some from Chemone ..??? Is that a company. (i'll look myself that was stupid for me to ask i can find out what AI is) Also thanks for telling me what your T dosage/week is...i was thinking something was wrong cause of how high i thought my dosage was  - 1.5g/wk is about right for me and i thought maybe i was cycling so long that my receptors were fucked up or something.



1.5grams is not a ton of gear but I would expect you to easily be able to hit 200lbs using that dose. Wait till you feel the difference between the bullshit sold online and properly dosed (your homemade) gear. Youll soon find that you dont need the higher dose. I dropped my dose in half in the last week...Already up 5 lbs...Why? because the half dose is legit pharm grade gear. I ran 9 weeks at 2100mg with the bunk shit and nothing happened.
I would have expected and have experienced previously on several occasions, 15+lbs maybe 20. Some water of course but a solid 15-20lbs weight increase. This would put me from my current -last week- 215 to 235.
I got nothing. I actually lost 5lbs.

At any rate...
An AI is an Aromatase inhibitor.
Aromatase is the enzyme chiefly responsible for estro production in men.
It converts testosterone to estrogen.
So when estro is high you carry water, cry at movies, feel kinda crummy. Like Man PMS. It can also lead to Gynecomastia, the growth of breast tissue in men.
When its too low you feel pretty bad as well so, unless prepping for a contest you want to keep estro in the normal range.
A person running 1.5g of test should expect a ton of aromatase activity and as such should be running an AI.
If your not bloated and feeling a bit off it is another indicator that your gear is fake or underdosed, particularly at the 1g + range.
500mg test? maybe an AI needed (probably) but perhaps not for some people.
1500mg....I dont know anyone who doesnt need an AI at that dose.
Ill explain a few of the more common AIs in the next post.


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

Non suicidal Aromatase inhibitors:
Bind to the aromatase enzyme impermanently.
This means there is potential for the release of the enzyme upon cessation of treatment.

Example:
Arimidex. (anastrozole)


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

Suicidal Inhibitors:
Binds permanently to the aromatase enzyme rendering it forever inactive.
There is no potential for a release of the enzyme upon cessation of treatment with the drug.

Example: Aromasin. (exemestane)


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> Suicidal Inhibitors:
> Binds permanently to the aromatase enzyme rendering it forever inactive.
> There is no potential for a release of the enzyme upon cessation of treatment with the drug.
> 
> Example: Aromasin. (exemestane)


I can get this one but i don't know how to turn it into injection form.  I have to buy it in powder...


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

My thighs are freaking destroyed.  I hate doing my thighs.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> 1.5grams is not a ton of gear but I would expect you to easily be able to hit 200lbs using that dose. Wait till you feel the difference between the bullshit sold online and properly dosed (your homemade) gear. Youll soon find that you dont need the higher dose. I dropped my dose in half in the last week...Already up 5 lbs...Why? because the half dose is legit pharm grade gear. I ran 9 weeks at 2100mg with the bunk shit and nothing happened.
> I would have expected and have experienced previously on several occasions, 15+lbs maybe 20. Some water of course but a solid 15-20lbs weight increase. This would put me from my current -last week- 215 to 235.
> I got nothing. I actually lost 5lbs.
> 
> ...



Yea, i have like 1500 of T and 1000 of Nan. in me (spread out from mon to today/yesterday for you on the east coast) and 2mg of B12 and i feel really  awesome.  I really just needed to up my dose.  I was starting to get depressed and loose my motivation and everything.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I can get this one but i don't know how to turn it into injection form.  I have to buy it in powder...




its not injected..its taken orally.  you can suspend it in liquid or try to cap it to


----------



## cutright (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys my buddy had a bad shot he's been on the E we brewed for a few weeks now...it was his 5th shot in the quad..he said his muscle twitched win he pinned and the next few days it was painful and slightly swollen. It was light red as well after about 4 days he was back to normal..any ideas why this happened? He is the only one this has happen to and it only happened the last shot..so I was wondering was it the gear or him? We used filtered GSO, and filtered with a .22 into a steril vial


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds like he just had a bad shot..he probably moved the needle to much or injected to fast, not deep enough..  could have knicked something to.  i think random shit just happens the more shots you do.  since it was better in 4 or so days, he is good to go.  
i did 1.5cc in my pec about 5 days ago, and i must have moved the needle or something becuase it is still sore to where i cannot do full bp weight becuase it hurts my pec..the other one though which also got 1.5cc had no problems..  i would tell him dont worry about it long as other shots are going fine


----------



## turbogoober123 (Apr 11, 2011)

using cocoa buter works best


----------



## cutright (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up bros


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

I would think because he "twitched" the needle damaged some muscle tissue causing bleeding and swelling. Hell be fine.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 11, 2011)

And the twitch was him hitting a nerve, it happens.


----------



## cutright (Apr 11, 2011)

That's what I was thinking...he said the muscle twitched pretty bad...that makes me feel better I plan on running my new Test E and EQ in about 3 weeks don't want any hang ups


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you ever heard of a vanish point?.......

Well.
One day a couple years back I was running a big summer cycle and I ran out of test waiting for my raws to show..So I call my training partner and ask him to loan me a few ML.
I get to his house and hes got a 3ml loaded for me and I take it home.
I get back to my house and head to the bathroom to do the deal.
I swab the injection site.
Start to inject into my glute and I hear a SNAP!!

I look back and there is gear and blood EVERYWHERE.....
Worse yet.......There is no NEEDLE ON THE FUKING SYRINGE!!!!
My heart rate goes up for obvious reasons and I kid you not For every heart beat blood is shooting out of my asscheek and onto the door.....

Now....Im flipping out because ...well...not only am I bleeding from my ass....
and
My fuking 750mg test is on the wall and not in my glute
but worst of all you ask??????
Im pretty sure the needle tip broke off in my ass.....

In the middle of it all my Girlfriend (ex now) walks in....
Shes like "WHAt the fuk is going on OMG " and starts flippin out....


Turns out vanish points are syringes with retractable needles. THey retract into the barrel when you start to pull out........

Fuking dude could have maybe told me that....


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 11, 2011)

haha holy shit i would have freaked! arent the retractable syringes  a safety deal so you dont stab yourself or something?  i have never seen them in real life though


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

Beware the vanish points

they look like this


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 11, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> I would think because he "twitched" the needle damaged some muscle tissue causing bleeding and swelling. Hell be fine.


Absolutely agree.  I have had basically the same thing happen to me like 3 or 4 times.  When you pin every day you can't expect every single shot to be perfect.  I shot my buddy in the delt one time and it got slightly swollen and a little red.  went away in a week or so.  Trust me, you will know if you used contaminated gear, there will be absolutely no question about it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 11, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Have you ever heard of a vanish point?.......
> 
> Well.
> One day a couple years back I was running a big summer cycle and I ran out of test waiting for my raws to show..So I call my training partner and ask him to loan me a few ML.
> ...


I was in shock the hole time i was reading that.  I was thinking your muscle density was high and the needle/syringe was defective and the combination caused the needle to break in your muscle.  I can barely get a 1.5 25guage into my quad without bending it so now i have to use 23guage.  Damn you must have been FREAKING OUT !!!


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately I just ran a cycle with some severely underdosed gear.
> Basically Im off. Ill take some pics after this next cycle starts working.


 
Hey brundel, would you please give a brother a hint on this one? Knowing my damn luck its the crap I got coming, lol...

its not raw, but ugl

Thanks bro


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

If I could make a recommendation it would be to just not purchase from online suppliers.
Find a good powder source and homebrew.

I dont do it myself so I dont really have a source but they are not hard to find.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 11, 2011)

easer said than done bro. 

remember , i am an outcast now because of a previous career , lol


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 11, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> easer said than done bro.
> 
> remember , i am an outcast now because of a previous career , lol



you shouldn't have even mentioned it bro.  Alot of us (myself included) have had problems with cops...i fucking hate cops.  As a matter of fact unless i'm absolutely positive someone hasn't got any affiliation, past or present, i don't say shit, answer private msgs, or anything.  I am not computer literate so when i first got on this forum i thought i was sending private messages and was actually posting things i would never have posted in the main forum.  I'm kicking myself now for talking about such things and thinking i was sending a private message.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 11, 2011)

almost 18.5".  really trying for 19" by the end of june


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

Lookin pretty stout. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cutright (Apr 12, 2011)

Good work Aaron ur starting to catch up with me...I better start back up lol


----------



## cutright (Apr 12, 2011)

If I read correctly Aaron u have never taken an AI? That's amazing u can take so much gear without an AI...u don't look like ur holding a ton of water either..anytime I'm on Test I have an AI in board


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking that to cut. Anything over 750 test I need an ai.


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

I always usually need an AI if over my HRT dose.
I havnt used mine in a while and Im starting to blow up like a puffer fish.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> I always usually need an AI if over my HRT dose.
> I havnt used mine in a while and Im starting to blow up like a puffer fish.


I swear i'm not bragging just saying....i have 3 friends of mutual interest and i take like 3 times the gear they do but 2 of them have to take nolvedex or the one gets gyno ($2000 surgery so far) and one of them told me he and the guy he "shares with" get acne bad.  I do get some zits now fellas and honestly my nipples are a little sore yesterday and today but i take nothing but T blend and Nan. Dec.  200mg of each every day.  Used to take much less though (of the same batch)....way less. like half this amount.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Lookin pretty stout. Keep up the good work.


Brundel,

I'm gaining weight bro.  Like 7 lbs in 10 daz.  Up to 182 from 175 and 5'6"


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

If the nipples are getting sore you might want to consider using an AI before you start needing a bra.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 12, 2011)

ya man..i started my ai when my nips started getting sore and its such a relief not to feel em rub on your shirt or what not ha


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> If the nipples are getting sore you might want to consider using an AI before you start needing a bra.


I took 40mg of nolvadex yesterday and today and they are already starting to feel better.  I'm gonna back off to like 200mgT/blend and 200mgNan.Dec. per day until i can figure something out.  Money is a little tight and i'm hoping the nolvadex can handle the situation.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm feeling extremely manic and my personality is kind of addictive...that's an understatement, so i'm gonna have to have a little self-control here.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

Cutright,

What are the green blocks and why do i have less of them than i did before ??


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 12, 2011)

brundel said:


> If the nipples are getting sore you might want to consider using an AI before you start needing a bra.


 

Whats wrong with wearing women underware? I do it all the time...    LOL, jk


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

*A.*



Pork Chop said:


> Whats wrong with wearing women underware? I do it all the time...    LOL, jk


That was funny P.Chop!


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

Does it make a difference how much nolvadex i take?  I mean i have as much as i need so is 40mg gonna do the same as 100mg ?


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

I woudnt take 100mg of nolva.
If its real 40 will do the job.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

Brundel,

how do i put this "All information provided by me is for research purpose only. I do not sell illegal compounds nor can I supply anyone with a source for raw materials. " on the bottom of all my posts like you have.  People keep asking me and as you know I use only HRT as prescribed by my physician .??


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't seem to get my pics to post the right way...


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

Brundel,

You has some big ass veins on your bi and frontal delts.  When the nandrolone started kicking in i started getting more vascular but they kind of spider web i don't have any realy fat ones...is that because of the damage i did before.  With what i did for 2 decades..?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

can you see what i'm talking about ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

brundel said:


> I woudnt take 100mg of nolva.
> If its real 40 will do the job.


I'm positive it's straight.  My buddy can't be without it and he takes about 20mg a day and his nipples are totally fine now.  I figured since i was taking twice as much i needed twice as much nolvadex.


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Brundel,
> 
> how do i put this "All information provided by me is for research purpose only. I do not sell illegal compounds nor can I supply anyone with a source for raw materials. " on the bottom of all my posts like you have.  People keep asking me and as you know I use only HRT as prescribed by my physician .??



Go to userCP
Then Edit Signature.


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Brundel,
> 
> You has some big ass veins on your bi and frontal delts.  When the nandrolone started kicking in i started getting more vascular but they kind of spider web i don't have any realy fat ones...is that because of the damage i did before.  With what i did for 2 decades..?



Could be.....My left is pretty blown and as you can see the vein on my left arm is tiny and snakey.....Im pretty sure its from scar tissue.


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I'm positive it's straight.  My buddy can't be without it and he takes about 20mg a day and his nipples are totally fine now.  I figured since i was taking twice as much i needed twice as much nolvadex.



You probably dont need 40. I would start with 20mg and if it doesnt do the trick up the dose.
Nolva has some nasty potential sides.

Keep in mind that nolvadex....as well as all SERM and AI medications are intended for cancer patients.
They are not necessarily the most healthy drugs.
If a woman with breast cancer has a choice between
Death
mastectomy
Nolva...
Shes gonna likely take the nolva because of limited options, however, most cancer meds are pretty harsh and are taken because its an only option type of situation.
Nolva should only be used when needed, for as short a period as possible and at the lowest dose possible to remedy the situation.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

*a*

Holy shit bro for some reason i thought it was totally safe.  I really need to research meds before taking them.  I just followed the protocol i have read on so many cycle regiments.  I'll drop to 20.  Have only been taking 40 for 2 days so i shouldn't have damaged anything as of yet.


----------



## brundel (Apr 12, 2011)

Nah running it short term for tender nipples probably isnt gonna kill you.
But all medications have inherent risks.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 12, 2011)

*A*

I guess i'll just run it when i'm doing what i'm doing now then when i run the prop/win i'll stop.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nolva won't help with the gyno if it's
Coming from deca. You will want to pick up some parmi or caber


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 13, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> Nolva won't help with the gyno if it's
> Coming from deca. You will want to pick up some parmi or caber


Thanks man.  I did not know that.


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats true.

BUt....if your taking nolva and its working then its from the test.
No need to overthink things.
In addition, prami is not a great choice four you Aaron.

When certain feel good chems are released in the brain (sex for example) There needs to be a shutoff switch or the person will spend 24 hours a day fuking and no time hunting or protecting the tribe etc.
So prolactin is that shutoff.
Its the reason you have no interest in sex after you bust a nut. Prolactin rises.
There are a host of other times where it is released.
IF, its action is prevented, a person (particularly one with addictive tendencies) may begin to have some serious OCD issues. Usually these things are associated with drugs, gambling, sex.
Not great for an addict.

For now the Nolva is doing the job right?
I would stick to the plan and just run the nolva.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 13, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> I woudnt take 100mg of nolva.
> If its real 40 will do the job.


O.K took 20mg today.  Nipples are almost completely pain free.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 13, 2011)

*A.*

What is camber and parmi ?


----------



## yerg (Apr 13, 2011)

Its sold through the research companies that sposor this site..


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

Cabergoline
Cabergoline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and 
Pramipexole
Pramipexole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Are both used for prolactin sides caused by nandrolone and its derivatives like trenbolone for example.


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

Neuroendocrine and side effect profile of pramipexole, a new dopamine receptor agonist, in humans.

Schilling JC, Adamus WS, Palluk R.

Human Pharmacology Centre, Boehringer Ingelheim KG, Germany.

The effects and tolerability of pramipexole, a new dopamine D2-receptor agonist, on prolactin, human growth hormone, thyrotropin, cortisol, and corticotropin levels were investigated in a randomized, double-blind, crossover study in 12 healthy volunteers. Single oral doses of 0.1, 0.2, and 0.3 mg pramipexole and placebo were studied over a period of 24 hours. Pramipexole decreased serum prolactin levels in a dose-dependent manner, with a maximum effect after 2 to 4 hours. Serum levels of human growth hormone were dose-dependently increased; however, this effect was only significant 2 hours after drug administration. Furthermore, a slight increase in serum cortisol levels and a slight decrease in serum thyrotropin levels was observed. Our findings show for the first time pharmacodynamic effects of pramipexole after single oral doses in healthy volunteers. The compound was well tolerated and showed an endocrine profile similar to other dopamine D2-agonists.

PMID: 1350237 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

Both cabergonline (dostinex) and prami can cause OCD sides....


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya if the nolva stops
It that's good deal. For me parmi .25mg eod works if I start getting a 19nor type gyno


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

I like gyno.
makes me look better in my bikini.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 13, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> I like gyno.
> makes me look better in my bikini.



I'm to bashful to wear a bikini.  I stick with my poka-dot one piece.

This kind of banter reminds me of when i was in the army.  and yes we did dry hump each other when we were in the field...damn we acted so fucking gay it was a fun time in my life i must say.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 13, 2011)

this is a crazy looking rig!!
1000mcg B12
1000mg Bold. Undec.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 13, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking of course, has any one thought about suspending a long ester test or 19nor in straight boldenone??


----------



## brundel (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> this is a crazy looking rig!!
> 1000mcg B12
> 1000mg Bold. Undec.



Lava lamp.


----------



## brundel (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Hypothetically speaking of course, has any one thought about suspending a long ester test or 19nor in straight boldenone??



As far as I know there are no AAS that are soluble in boldenone.
Meaning...you would end up with an EXTREMELY viscous boldenone based Test suspension....
Or in other words.....a very thick (requiring 18g needle) EQ with test crashed in it.


----------



## brundel (Apr 14, 2011)

You might be able to make a blend but solvents will be necessary.
I like guiacol.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 14, 2011)

jesus that would be one horrible shot!  just run EQ for longggg time instead :-0
much less pain


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 14, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> You might be able to make a blend but solvents will be necessary.
> I like guiacol.


I use to use guiacol to make my prop extremely potent.  Still have a bottle of it actually.  Doesn't sound like a good idea though from what everyone is saying.  what about throwing 50ml of oil in 53grams of equip. i'll just make a small one and see what happens.  I'm not digging the thought of an 18 guage needle.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 14, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> jesus that would be one horrible shot!  just run EQ for longggg time instead :-0
> much less pain


like what 4 mos.?  i know it takes a long time for eq to start working.  is 16 weeks long enough to get where it's gonna give me something more that the test and deca ?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 14, 2011)

is eq usually painful ?  i went with 2cc's at 500mg/cc mixed with b12/as posted above and it was painless.  does this mean i should question what i have ?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ya I prefer 16ish weeks for eq. Let me know if that eq gets sore in the next few days. 500mg/ml is pretty high concentration. I have done 300mg/ml no problem but 500 yikes. Could become painful. How did u brew in like BB and ba concentrations?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say wait like 5 weeks or so before u start doubting it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 14, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> Ya I prefer 16ish weeks for eq. Let me know if that eq gets sore in the next few days. 500mg/ml is pretty high concentration. I have done 300mg/ml no problem but 500 yikes. Could become painful. How did u brew in like BB and ba concentrations?


just B.A. then filtered.  ill let u know if it gets painful.


----------



## cutright (Apr 14, 2011)

Most report EQ as being a painless pin FYI bro^^^^^^


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 14, 2011)

*A*



cutright said:


> Most report EQ as being a painless pin FYI bro^^^^^^


Thanks, I guess you can figure out that i was wondering about that.


----------



## brundel (Apr 14, 2011)

EQ is liquid at room temp so will basically hold at any mg/ml....its pretty thick though.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 15, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> EQ is liquid at room temp so will basically hold at any mg/ml....its pretty thick though.


The EQ i have seen lately is honey color and mabe just slightly thicker than cottonseed oil, and pulls through a 20guage pretty easily.  Does that sound right?  I know you aren't able to tell without examining it but it should be able to pull through a 20 guage right?


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 15, 2011)

I've run EQ that was dosed at 600mg/ml and it was painless. Probably EO being used.


EQ 600mg/ml (100ml)

60 grams EQ
2ml BA
40.88ml EO

Theoretically that should work.


----------



## brundel (Apr 15, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> The EQ i have seen lately is honey color and mabe just slightly thicker than cottonseed oil, and pulls through a 20guage pretty easily.  Does that sound right?  I know you aren't able to tell without examining it but it should be able to pull through a 20 guage right?



Yah that sounds about right.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 15, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> Yah that sounds about right.



Cool.


----------



## Himik (Apr 16, 2011)

Best thread i have ever seen on a BBing forum. Brundel and cutright keep the info coming, learned so much from you guys.


----------



## brundel (Apr 16, 2011)

If you guys have any questions regarding compounding or manufacturing of AAS fire away and I will do my best to answer them.


Or if you have any questions about midget amputee prostitutes....I know alot about them as well.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 16, 2011)

If my order makes it here I will have alot of questions, lol.


----------



## Himik (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you use USP grade oils or just regular stuff since you are filtering it through .22 in the end anyways?


----------



## brundel (Apr 16, 2011)

I just bought some grapeseed oil from the grocery store.
If you cant find it or would just prefer usp you can buy it from researchsupply.net prefiltered or unfiltered.

Food grade is ok I have used it a bunch of times.


----------



## brundel (Apr 16, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> If my order makes it here I will have alot of questions, lol.



I think G will come through and youll be ready to go.
Let me know.


----------



## yerg (Apr 16, 2011)

i never get the filtered oil.  You filter it yourself anyway.  $5 at walmart for small bottle of grapeseed oil.  Good stuff.


----------



## brundel (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup. It works just fine. 5$ for like 500ml


----------



## Himik (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

So if i understand correctly the vast majority of the powder itself is manufactured in China and then it is shipped all over the world where UGLs make gearz?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 17, 2011)

*A*

Yes, the majority of the suppliers you find on b2b trading platforms are in China


----------



## cutright (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree I think china has cornered the market on cheap toys and steroid powders


----------



## cutright (Apr 17, 2011)

I've brewed some EQ...I went with the standard 200mg per ml. I plan on running 600mg weekly I would like to mix a higher concentration...has anyone had good outcomes with higher concentrations? If so give me the formula please


----------



## yerg (Apr 17, 2011)

cutright said:


> I've brewed some EQ...I went with the standard 200mg per ml. I plan on running 600mg weekly I would like to mix a higher concentration...has anyone had good outcomes with higher concentrations? If so give me the formula please


 i make 10g at a time.  For example if i were making test cyp.  I could do 
50mg@200mg/ml   or  40mg@250/ml    Just do the math...  Your percentage of ba and bb wont change.  The ml will be less, but your % will be the same.... for example 5%BA and 15%BB.
So 5% of 50ml is 2.5ml of BA
but for 40ml it would be 2ml..... get it????  Hope that helped.  I can explain in more depth if you need.


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

cutright said:


> I've brewed some EQ...I went with the standard 200mg per ml. I plan on running 600mg weekly I would like to mix a higher concentration...has anyone had good outcomes with higher concentrations? If so give me the formula please



*Test E/C/D, Deca, Eq 40mls @ 300mgs/ml*
12g powder
11.8ml EO
10ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)


----------



## brundel (Apr 17, 2011)

Eq is a liquid at room temp so its pretty easy to get to hold.
It can be a bitch to filter at high concentrations though.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2011)

I know 100% for FACT that all Denkall, QV, SydGroup and Tokkyo products came from china raw


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2011)

brundel said:


> I think G will come through and youll be ready to go.
> Let me know.


 
Thanks bro, I am lost as hell.... lol... 

do you know of a book I should read? 
I dont want to wear out my welcome if you know what i mean, lol


----------



## brundel (Apr 17, 2011)

You can try reading a compounding book.
Or just ask questions here.
Im here to answer questions if I can.
Besides.....questions you may have are questions others might wish they knew as well.


----------



## brundel (Apr 17, 2011)

Alot of stuff comes from India and Africa as well.


----------



## cutright (Apr 18, 2011)

Himik said:


> *Test E/C/D, Deca, Eq 40mls @ 300mgs/ml*
> 12g powder
> 11.8ml EO
> 10ml GSO
> ...



Thanks bro^^^^^^ I'll try that out...that's about what I was wanting to test out was 300mg per ml...I'll let my buddy test it for me lol


----------



## Himik (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha ye let him waste his raws if it doesn't work out.


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 18, 2011)

Test E, EQ and Deca will all hold with just 2% BA and no other solvents. Why waste EO and put it in any of those unless you're going above 300mg/ml?


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 18, 2011)

Himik said:


> *Test E/C/D, Deca, Eq 40mls @ 300mgs/ml*
> 12g powder
> 11.8ml EO
> 10ml GSO
> ...



You're underdosed, this would yield:
EQ @ 277.2mg/ml
Deca @ 276.9mg/ml
Test E @ 278.3mg/ml

For those three listed above use:
40ml @ 300mg/ml 
.8ml BA
12grams powder 
27.9ml Oil

Don't bother with all the other solvents. It'd be a waste.


----------



## brundel (Apr 18, 2011)

Use this for all your conversion equations.
Leave the Molecular weight alone.

Untitled


----------



## cutright (Apr 18, 2011)

I never change the molecule weight...so is 300mg per ml of EQ g2g with just BA and BB at that dose?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 18, 2011)

cutright said:


> I never change the molecule weight...so is 300mg per ml of EQ g2g with just BA and BB at that dose?


 

how much EQ do you plan on running a week bro?

I like to use lower dosed EQ (100mg/ml) for site injections, but at a kinda mid dose per week. 

EQ = 700mg week.
100mg/d
all biceps and triceps.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 18, 2011)

EQ is the only one i change the molecular weight for since it is liquid at room temp


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 18, 2011)

That powder weight field isnt the molecular weight.

Nothing should use the value .72. In fact, .84 is the lowest you should go with any powder for that calculator. 

When you brew up your gear and you wonder why you got more than anticipated... you're underdosed and that field was wrong.


----------



## brundel (Apr 18, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> That powder weight field isnt the molecular weight.
> 
> Nothing should use the value .72. In fact, .84 is the lowest you should go with any powder for that calculator.
> 
> When you brew up your gear and you wonder why you got more than anticipated... you're underdosed and that field was wrong.



What is it?


----------



## yerg (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive always used .8g = 1ml


----------



## brundel (Apr 19, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> That powder weight field isnt the molecular weight.
> 
> Nothing should use the value .72. In fact, .84 is the lowest you should go with any powder for that calculator.
> 
> When you brew up your gear and you wonder why you got more than anticipated... you're underdosed and that field was wrong.



For 100ml the difference between .75 and .85 is less than 1/2ml.
It doesnt make enough of a difference for people to worry about.


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

brundel said:


> For 100ml the difference between .75 and .85 is less than 1/2ml.
> It doesnt make enough of a difference for people to worry about.



Exactly, you will never get 100% yield anyways, there will always some amount of oil left in your filtering apparatus.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2011)

i keep the weight standard for powder and change it to .8 for EQ..i suppose like you said it doesnt really matter to notice a difference, so next time i may just keep it at .75


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 19, 2011)

brundel said:


> For 100ml the difference between .75 and .85 is less than 1/2ml.
> It doesnt make enough of a difference for people to worry about.



The difference is 2.5ml between .75 and .85 according to that calculator. But if you used the real value for test E or EQ you'd be at a 4.825ml difference. 

And... your powder probably isnt 100% pure, your means of measurement are probably crude. 

250mg/ml goes down to 225mg/ml pretty easily.


----------



## yerg (Apr 19, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> The difference is 2.5ml between .75 and .85 according to that calculator. But if you used the real value for test E or EQ you'd be at a 4.825ml difference.
> 
> And... your powder probably isnt 100% pure, your means of measurement are probably crude.
> 
> 250mg/ml goes down to 225mg/ml pretty easily.


 This is common for UGLs and others to be slightly underdosed...


----------



## brundel (Apr 19, 2011)

4.825 is not 10% of 100ml
Which it would be to make it 10% weaker right?
Or is my math off.

250mg /10 =25mg


----------



## yerg (Apr 19, 2011)

brundel said:


> 4.825 is not 10% of 100ml
> Which it would be to make it 10% weaker right?
> Or is my math off.
> 
> 250mg /10 =25mg


 I think he is taking off the ester weight for the total hormone/ml


----------



## cutright (Apr 19, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> how much EQ do you plan on running a week bro?
> 
> I like to use lower dosed EQ (100mg/ml) for site injections, but at a kinda mid dose per week.
> 
> ...



600mg per week


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

cutright said:


> 600mg per week


 
have you ever used eq for bicep, tricep, calf injects? Its the best bro.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2011)

How much you put in your bi, tri and calfs with the eq.


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 20, 2011)

brundel said:


> 4.825 is not 10% of 100ml
> Which it would be to make it 10% weaker right?
> Or is my math off.
> 
> 250mg /10 =25mg



225mg/ml stating that nominally you're at nearly 5% underdosed, your powder is probably 98% pure (if you're lucky) and your measurements are probably off as well. 

It could easily stack up to being 10% underdosed


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 20, 2011)

So UA what do you keep your number at .75 or so you change it? If u change it, what hormones
Do you change it for and to what value?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2011)

Powder was a dream when it was plentiful, kinda iffy to deal with that stuff right now. For the guys that are even around, and who will actually give you more than 10g without bending you over, the market isn't what it was 5+ years ago.

Walnut oil was my favorite, but grapeseed and the like works fine, I even used veg oil once in a pinch 

I think syringe filters suck, they just suck. Get a big 250-1000mL setup, a brake bleeder vacuum with a gauge on it and its cooking time  Don't apply too much vacuum or you'll bust your plastic goodies, the large the container the more a problem this seems to be. If its warm, i.e. ~100ºF it will filter quickly. Don't go putting 130º+ super hot stuff in there, ahem.

No, powder is not more plentiful but it does still exist. After all, there is a LOT, ok a SHITLOAD of profit margin in a prepared product. A mere 100g powder will give you 20 bottles of 250mg/mL goodies.


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> So UA what do you keep your number at .75 or so you change it? If u change it, what hormones
> Do you change it for and to what value?



.84 is the lowest for any hormone that you'll be brewing (with the exception of drastanolone enanthate, boldenone cypionate, boldenone prop, 1-test cyp.. those havent been determined yet). 

.84-.96 will be your range for all hormones though, if you average it out to about .90 for "all" powders then you'll be very very close.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 21, 2011)

*A*



Mudge said:


> Powder was a dream when it was plentiful, kinda iffy to deal with that stuff right now. For the guys that are even around, and who will actually give you more than 10g without bending you over, the market isn't what it was 5+ years ago.
> 
> Walnut oil was my favorite, but grapeseed and the like works fine, I even used veg oil once in a pinch
> 
> ...


I used olive oil once to make 100ml. of prop a couple of times cause i was absolutely broke.  Heated the shit out of 200mls of oil then put it through 4 coffee filters before putting it through a .45 then i added the powder/BB,BA. then put it through a .22 and it came out pretty good.  People questioned the color but it wasn't that big a deal.  No complaints.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 21, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> .84 is the lowest for any hormone that you'll be brewing (with the exception of drastanolone enanthate, boldenone cypionate, boldenone prop, 1-test cyp.. those havent been determined yet).
> 
> .84-.96 will be your range for all hormones though, if you average it out to about .90 for "all" powders then you'll be very very close.



So if I was sticking with the .75 standard am I overdosed? 
Say test enth or deca at 300mg/ml


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> So if I was sticking with the .75 standard am I overdosed?
> Say test enth or deca at 300mg/ml


 

I have always used .75

Just from what i was taught from day one.

But great info in this thread


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 21, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> 4.825 is not 10% of 100ml
> Which it would be to make it 10% weaker right?
> Or is my math off.
> 
> 250mg /10 =25mg


I think i must be making this easier than i should.  I didn't know this was as complicated as it seems to be.  When I'm measuring my dosage, if i'm making 100mls of prop for example and i'm going with 100mg/cc i throw some oil in a graduated beaker...say 80mls.  i then throw 10 grams of powder in.  Then i melt it down and slowly add oil till i hit 100mls....i guess some one needs to take me to school.  I never do as little as 10mls anymore but when i did i think i adjusted for the amount of room the powder took up by considering one gram of powder to be .8mls.  So if i used .1ml of BA and 1ml of BB i would adjust the powder weight by considering the powder, antimicrobial and solvent to equal 2mls and then add 8mls of oil.  after filtering i would push about 2mls of oil through the filter to try to get what's left in the filter out.  I don't remember what my multiplier was for other powders but that's how i did it for prop....i know you guys aren't dummies (i'm not being sarcastic here) so tell me what it is that i'm not getting.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 21, 2011)

*A.*



cutright said:


> 600mg per week


You are brave as hell dude, i can't imagine putting oil in my smaller muscle groups.  I have always used water based: Winni, TNE for anything i put in my tris or bi's.  And i have never even attempted putting anything in my calves.  As a matter of fact i never put oil in anything but my delts thighs and glutes.


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I think i must be making this easier than i should.  I didn't know this was as complicated as it seems to be.  When I'm measuring my dosage, if i'm making 100mls of prop for example and i'm going with 100mg/cc i throw some oil in a graduated beaker...say 80mls.  i then throw 10 grams of powder in.  Then i melt it down and slowly add oil till i hit 100mls....i guess some one needs to take me to school.  I never do as little as 10mls anymore but when i did i think i adjusted for the amount of room the powder took up by considering one gram of powder to be .8mls.  So if i used .1ml of BA and 1ml of BB i would adjust the powder weight by considering the powder, antimicrobial and solvent to equal 2mls and then add 8mls of oil.  after filtering i would push about 2mls of oil through the filter to try to get what's left in the filter out.  I don't remember what my multiplier was for other powders but that's how i did it for prop....i know you guys aren't dummies (i'm not being sarcastic here) so tell me what it is that i'm not getting.



It really is that easy.
We are over thinking a simple process.
Especially with test ....

With some compounds its pretty important to know the exact mg/ml.
Tren for example.


----------



## brundel (Apr 21, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> 225mg/ml stating that nominally you're at nearly 5% underdosed, your powder is probably 98% pure (if you're lucky) and your measurements are probably off as well.
> 
> It could easily stack up to being 10% underdosed



YAh.....it really could.
98% would be like they made a mistake.


----------



## cutright (Apr 22, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> You are brave as hell dude, i can't imagine putting oil in my smaller muscle groups.  I have always used water based: Winni, TNE for anything i put in my tris or bi's.  And i have never even attempted putting anything in my calves.  As a matter of fact i never put oil in anything but my delts thighs and glutes.



I'm not shooting 600mg of EQ in my small muscle groups that's that other dude that does that...he ask me how much EQ I was going to run and I said 600mg per week...I shoot in my delts and thighs bro^^^^^^


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 22, 2011)

*A*



cutright said:


> I'm not shooting 600mg of EQ in my small muscle groups that's that other dude that does that...he ask me how much EQ I was going to run and I said 600mg per week...I shoot in my delts and thighs bro^^^^^^



My bad.  As usual i wan't paying attention to who was saying what.  DUH !


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 22, 2011)

have to do a full body detox (legal shit) will the little bit of maltodextrin in my water and whey need to be cut out ??


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 22, 2011)

*A.*



Aaron S. said:


> I used olive oil once to make 100ml. of prop a couple of times cause i was absolutely broke.  Heated the shit out of 200mls of oil then put it through 4 coffee filters before putting it through a .45 then i added the powder/BB,BA. then put it through a .22 and it came out pretty good.  People questioned the color but it wasn't that big a deal.  No complaints.


I have been VERY lucky when it comes to raw supply.  I have always used China as a source but, as you said, in the past 5 years all of the suppliers i used before 2006 are no longer in business.  My luck came from having a good relationship with my suppliers.  Half the time when one shut down they recommended another company.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 22, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> My bad. As usual i wan't paying attention to who was saying what. DUH !


 

Im that other dude,, lol

I do site inj with eq, winny (oil based UGL) and inj d-bol

lol


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 22, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> So if I was sticking with the .75 standard am I overdosed?
> Say test enth or deca at 300mg/ml



.75 you will be underdosed for all hormones.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the info..i will def be changing it to to like .9


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 23, 2011)

*A.*



Pork Chop said:


> Im that other dude,, lol
> 
> I do site inj with eq, winny (oil based UGL) and inj d-bol
> 
> lol


Oil based winny - i saw a formula for that on baskilleronline.  For the Dbol do you use guiaicol or do you buy that 25mg/ml averbol stuff from a UGL?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 23, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> It really is that easy.
> We are over thinking a simple process.
> Especially with test ....
> 
> ...


You say it's important for Tren.  Is that because of the acetate ester?  What do you think solvent wise i would need for some Test acetate?  what about multiplier (for room it's gonna take up)?  Can i just do what i usually do and throw the powder in, melt it down with the solvents in it then add oil till i get the desired mg/ml ratio??


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 23, 2011)

im assuming becuase it is a strong compound compared to say test for example.


----------



## brundel (Apr 25, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> You say it's important for Tren.  Is that because of the acetate ester?  What do you think solvent wise i would need for some Test acetate?  what about multiplier (for room it's gonna take up)?  Can i just do what i usually do and throw the powder in, melt it down with the solvents in it then add oil till i get the desired mg/ml ratio??



The reason its important with tren is that for most people the difference between "holy shit I love tren".....and..."Fuk my life I think Im gonna die"...is like 50-100mg.
So....the people who say they make it by dissolving in supersolvent (guiacol)BA,BB..then drain and filter but need to shoot 200mg ED or eod....its because they really only have 50mg/ml (roughly) tren.
Trust me .....you get a terrible product this way.
Its even worse for tren E because it builds up in the system.....blood hormone levels can be 3-5 times higher with the same dose of E over A.

Gotta know what mg per ml. The only way to know is to weigh the raw powder first.


----------



## brundel (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly......I would still recommend leaving the powder weight alone in the calc.
If you know the numbers to use....then use em. If not dont fuck with it.


----------



## yerg (Apr 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> The reason its important with tren is that for most people the difference between "holy shit I love tren".....and..."Fuk my life I think Im gonna die"...is like 50-100mg.
> So....the people who say they make it by dissolving in supersolvent (guiacol)BA,BB..then drain and filter but need to shoot 200mg ED or eod....its because they really only have 50mg/ml (roughly) tren.
> Trust me .....you get a terrible product this way.
> Its even worse for tren E because it builds up in the system.....blood hormone levels can be 3-5 times higher with the same dose of E over A.
> ...


 Yes, but you can also get rid of all the binders and shit by using the methyl alcohol(HEET) method as shown on basskilleronline.  You get good raw hormone out of that.  I must say that the last time i did two carts (4grams worth) i only got 2.6grams back but at least I know my dosage....


----------



## brundel (Apr 25, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yes, but you can also get rid of all the binders and shit by using the methyl alcohol(HEET) method as shown on basskilleronline.  You get good raw hormone out of that.  I must say that the last time i did two carts (4grams worth) i only got 2.6grams back but at least I know my dosage....



THis is correct.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2264315-post77.html


----------



## cutright (Apr 25, 2011)

So what's the verdict for changing weight? For say Test E keep it at the standard or change it?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 25, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> The reason its important with tren is that for most people the difference between "holy shit I love tren".....and..."Fuk my life I think Im gonna die"...is like 50-100mg.
> So....the people who say they make it by dissolving in supersolvent (guiacol)BA,BB..then drain and filter but need to shoot 200mg ED or eod....its because they really only have 50mg/ml (roughly) tren.
> Trust me .....you get a terrible product this way.
> Its even worse for tren E because it builds up in the system.....blood hormone levels can be 3-5 times higher with the same dose of E over A.
> ...


Oh yea dude absolutely.  I only do the tren thing by extracting the crystals drying them am then weighing it for conversion.  I haven't done that fina kit thing in a loooong time.  
As you know (brundel) i have switched to TNE and nothing else.  I'm not having any water issues yet but it's only been a week.  So i guess i'll see.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 25, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> THis is correct.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2264315-post77.html


I have done like 50 or 60 Tren crystal extractions using the methy technique and i have to tell you bro, for tren it's not as easy as syno.  You have to use filters that the crystals won't get stuck in, you have to spray wash it to kind of fluff it, and somtimes you have to filter the methyl tren h2o solution a couple of times to get what your gonna get.  Even still if you use finaplix-h cartridges your only gonna get like 3 grams from 2 carts.  If you go with the component-TH strip(4g strip) you will get 3.6 g's.  That's a 20% higher yield and use a 60 watt lamp NOT the OVEN but don't get it too close.  I'm sure there is someone on here that's gonna say "i get 4 grams every time with Finaplix-H cartridges so your doing something wrong Aaron"  But i have HONESTLY TRIED EVERYTHING! and the type of cartridges you use, the type of filters you use, and the way you wash it DOES MATTER. By the way i quoted the wrong person.  I was addressing the guy who only gets 2.6 grams/2 carts.  Sorry about that brundel.  You know i would never try to explain conversion to you. LOL


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 25, 2011)

Abs still look about the same.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

ya i agree any other thoughts on changing powder weight..i am quite conflicted..i mean changing like 100ml from .75 to .9 is only like 4ml which isnt huge..but i am def interested in what others say


----------



## yerg (Apr 25, 2011)

I keep mine at .8 always... period


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

i could see how .8 would be a good number to..inbetween ha


----------



## yerg (Apr 25, 2011)

You could make a chart for yourself with all the weights of aas, but no...... .8 is good


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 26, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> ya i agree any other thoughts on changing powder weight..i am quite conflicted..i mean changing like 100ml from .75 to .9 is only like 4ml which isnt huge..but i am def interested in what others say



I use mg/ml and ester weight (if there is an ester) as a guide line.  What i really go by is feel.  If i'm using 150mg of prop/day and that's working for me, and i switch to enanthate or cypionate and jack it up to 200mg/day (yes i do inject daily regardless of what i'm using) if i don't feel as good as i did on the prop i'm not gonna stay at 200.  i'm gonna push it a little.  If you make a batch....are you guys just paying that much for raw that .3g's is gonna hurt you economically?  I mean if i'm gonna tell someone something is 200mg/ml i'm gonna know that it's at least that by making sure each 10ml bottle has 2.20 g's in it and if it's for me i'm gonna have at least that.  I go by a kinda..."it's at least 200, or it's at least 300 way of doing things".  I know that the only reason any of us are on here is strictly for academic purposes and if i say i "do something or give something" i'm actually saying if i were to do or give but "hypothetically" if your working with 50-100 grams of a given raw material, you should have the latitude to throw a little extra in for good measure right?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 26, 2011)

I saw some safflower oil in publix day before yesterday.  It looks almost colorless and didn't seem to thick.  it has vitamin E and another antioxidant in it.  It was like 8 bucks for a quart so i grabbed and used it yesterday on my salad and in my fish and i think it's pretty good.  Any thoughts on using this stuff?  Any of you guys ever use it for conversion?


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 26, 2011)

Im planning on doin the tren pellet to powder conversion and was wondering if i could use pharmaceutical sterile water in the process instead of distilled water?  Will this make a huge difference?  anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 26, 2011)

*A.*



manbag83 said:


> Im planning on doin the tren pellet to powder conversion and was wondering if i could use pharmaceutical sterile water in the process instead of distilled water?  Will this make a huge difference?  anyone have any thoughts?



It's water and nothing else?  I mean your not talking about using bacteriostatic h2o - h2o meant for injection?  This is not suitable and an incredible waste because of it's other uses.


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> Im planning on doin the tren pellet to powder conversion and was wondering if i could use pharmaceutical sterile water in the process instead of distilled water?  Will this make a huge difference?  anyone have any thoughts?



Bac water is distilled water and benzyl alcohol.
Water and alcohol is not a good idea for rinsing.


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2011)

14$ a liter


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2011)

I like Safflower oil pretty good..I actually saw Grapeola the other day and gonna give it a try.


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I never said anything about bacteriostatic water.  Sterile Water for irrigation purposes etc, not for injection.  I was just wondering if it would work in place of the distilled water...   I have both, Just for future reference.


----------



## booze (Apr 27, 2011)

any aussies had luck getting powder through. ive been in discussions with a couple of people...havent quite worked up the balls to drop an order yet...


----------



## brundel (Apr 27, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> I never said anything about bacteriostatic water.  Sterile Water for irrigation purposes etc, not for injection.  I was just wondering if it would work in place of the distilled water...   I have both, Just for future reference.



Then.......it is distilled water.
Or boiled.


----------



## becomeabodybuild (Apr 27, 2011)

this gets complicated


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 27, 2011)

*A.*



manbag83 said:


> I never said anything about bacteriostatic water.  Sterile Water for irrigation purposes etc, not for injection.  I was just wondering if it would work in place of the distilled water...   I have both, Just for future reference.



You have one with a label that says distilled, you have one with a label that says for irrigation.  But they are the same thing.  That's why it was confusing.  You have distilled water in two different containers.  Hospitals use distilled water for irrigation.  The container that medical grade water comes in has a special lining.  At least the stuff i had did.


----------



## bccs (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a quick question about filtering, I'm planning on using bottle top filters as I dont want to run a few hundred mls through whattmans but I cant figure out how to get the sterile oil from the reciever bottle to the sealed sterile vials without contaminating it, any ideas?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 29, 2011)

you could get like a 20cc or 60cc syringe or something and like an 18g needle..u could suck it up..
what i have done with no issues, is take like a 20cc syringe stick it in with no needle and suck up the oil, attach a new needle and push it into the sterile vial
I just use the same 20cc syringe per batch i make and havent had any issues yet.  if you wanted u could use a new sterile syringe for every transfer of oil to the vail

Keith


----------



## brundel (Apr 29, 2011)

Use a septa top.
Some are sterile but most are not so be aware you will need to sterilize them.
I can show you how if you do not know. Just let me know here so I can post it publicly.
Make sure the diameter of the top matches the diameter of the receiver container.
A septa top will have a rubber stopper similar to a vial. You just puncture and draw out the necessary amount.
I used to filter 1000ml and attach a septa top. 
Then transfer into 100ml and 50ml vials. Its easier to store 10x100ml vials than 100x10ml. Just be sure to transfer into 10-20ml vials for use.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 30, 2011)

i can't figure out how to do friend requests.


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 30, 2011)

*A*



Aaron S. said:


> i can't figure out how to do friend requests.


Sorry to post that in the main forum fellas.  I meant to send it as a private message.  Anyway i figured it out.


Thanks,
A


----------



## Himik (Apr 30, 2011)

The "Powder Weight" box in calculator probably means the density of the compound i.e. how much volume will the compound take up when dissolved.


----------



## bccs (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Brundel, would a pressure cooker suffice to sterilize the top?


----------



## Himik (Apr 30, 2011)

Correct me if i am wrong, but i think you can just put tops into H2O2 solution to sterilize them.


----------



## brundel (Apr 30, 2011)

bccs said:


> Thanks Brundel, would a pressure cooker suffice to sterilize the top?



Pressure cooker will work similar to an autoclave.
Make sure the you double check the max temp for the tops though.. some can take a ton o heat some not.


----------



## Himik (May 1, 2011)

Himik said:


> The "Powder Weight" box in calculator probably means the density of the compound i.e. how much volume will the compound take up when dissolved.




Strike that the "Powder Weight" box means the inverse of density. So to find the value you would divide 1 by the density of the compound you are brewing.


----------



## Himik (May 1, 2011)

So for example Test E value would be 0.94 and Tren A would be 0.85.


----------



## ROID (May 1, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I have done like 50 or 60 Tren crystal extractions using the methy technique and i have to tell you bro, for tren it's not as easy as syno.  You have to use filters that the crystals won't get stuck in, you have to spray wash it to kind of fluff it, and somtimes you have to filter the methyl tren h2o solution a couple of times to get what your gonna get.  Even still if you use finaplix-h cartridges your only gonna get like 3 grams from 2 carts.  If you go with the component-TH strip(4g strip) you will get 3.6 g's.  That's a 20% higher yield and use a 60 watt lamp NOT the OVEN but don't get it too close.  I'm sure there is someone on here that's gonna say "i get 4 grams every time with Finaplix-H cartridges so your doing something wrong Aaron"  But i have HONESTLY TRIED EVERYTHING! and the type of cartridges you use, the type of filters you use, and the way you wash it DOES MATTER. By the way i quoted the wrong person.  I was addressing the guy who only gets 2.6 grams/2 carts.  Sorry about that brundel.  You know i would never try to explain conversion to you. LOL



I only get about 2.5 to 3 grams per two carts. I would like to see someone get 90% yield.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 2, 2011)

Himik said:


> So for example Test E value would be 0.94 and Tren A would be 0.85.




Exactly like I said, .85 is the lowest value you'd ever use for any powder. Highest you'd use is .971 for test undecanoate. 


Want a good middle ground to use? Use .9 and you'll be within a few percent. 

But .8 is absolutely wrong for all powders.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 2, 2011)

*A*



ROID said:


> I only get about 2.5 to 3 grams per two carts. I would like to see someone get 90% yield.



I'm about to right now.  Don't have $ for 50g's and don't need that right now anyway.  I bet i get at least 3.45...it's been about 6 mos since i have don't this so i might be a little rusty.  I have never gotten more than 3g's from finaplix-h, but if you use component-th your gonna get more.


----------



## cutright (May 2, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Exactly like I said, .85 is the lowest value you'd ever use for any powder. Highest you'd use is .971 for test undecanoate.
> 
> 
> Want a good middle ground to use? Use .9 and you'll be within a few percent.
> ...



Good info bro^^^^^^


----------



## Himik (May 2, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I'm about to right now.  Don't have $ for 50g's and don't need that right now anyway.  I bet i get at least 3.45...it's been about 6 mos since i have don't this so i might be a little rusty.  I have never gotten more than 3g's from finaplix-h, but if you use component-th your gonna get more.



Good luck!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Himik,


Already can tell it's been a while since i have done this.  I forgot to cut my coffee filters down...damn if you don't trim those things and filter the binders slowly the methyl alcohol/tren gets sucked into the whole coffee filter.  You loose at least .1g's that way.  I don't know if any of you have noticed or not but if you don't trim them down to the smallest possible size for filtering out the binders you end up with a slightly yellow tinge throughout the filter.  That's the methyl/tren that got sucked up the sides of the coffee filter.  This is stuff you have lost.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 2, 2011)

to prove my point if your using a 1 gram coffee filter and you don't trim it before you filter out the binders you can wash the binders off completely and then let it dry.  weigh it and you will see that it now weighs like 1.13 grams.  If you think it's cause of binders throw it in the microwave and i bet it looks like something melted in the fibers of the filter.  That's tren.


----------



## brundel (May 2, 2011)

The coffee filter will retain some of the tren for sure.
The funny thing........

People think if they run the whole cart dissolved in BA/BB through a syringe filter hardly any will be retained by the filter. They then claim 100mg/ml tren but also state they need to shoot 200mg x 4 weekly.
I wonder why?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 2, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> The coffee filter will retain some of the tren for sure.
> The funny thing........
> 
> People think if they run the whole cart dissolved in BA/BB through a syringe filter hardly any will be retained by the filter. They then claim 100mg/ml tren but also state they need to shoot 200mg x 4 weekly.
> I wonder why?


I'm doing the methyl alcohol/tren crystal thing right now.  but your right, the same principal applies.  the thing about tren crystals, unlike doing a syno/prop crystal conversion, is that tren crystals actually take a little time to grow.  If you don't give it a little time in the fridge (i stick it in the fridge for like 6 hours) you have mostly tren powder.  That's a real bitch to filter no matter whether or not you spray wash it or not.  If you spray wash tren crystals they kind of fluff (i'm gonna take some pictures) up and much less of it gets stuck in the filter.
oh and your right about dosage.  People think they are getting 100mg/ml when doing the BA/BB fina kit thing. Even though you can find out on a number of educational sites that you should pre-suppose you getting no more than 75mg/ml with that method.  I have heard a number of people claim they do 150-200mg/day and you know when you hear that they are overestimating the strength of their brew.


----------



## Himik (May 2, 2011)

You are absolutely right Aaron gravity filtration inevitably leads to the loss of a compound.


----------



## cg89 (May 2, 2011)

anyone know where i can get some? I know 2 sites where i can get test e powder but their minimum is 100grams and im not trying to make that much all i need is maybe 1-5 grams


----------



## Himik (May 2, 2011)

cg89 said:


> anyone know where i can get some? I know 2 sites where i can get test e powder but their minimum is 100grams and im not trying to make that much all i need is maybe 1-5 grams



Nobody is going to sell you 5g.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 2, 2011)

damn bro,,, what in the hell would you do with 5g?  Let me guess,, you fight roosters? lol


----------



## cg89 (May 2, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> damn bro,,, what in the hell would you do with 5g?  Let me guess,, you fight roosters? lol



so 100g is the usual minimum? damn i could make like what 500ml?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 3, 2011)

Kind of pissed because i went to a lot of effort to take pictures - one in each phase of the process.  I can't download a single one of them.  Dry weight was 4.48 minus filter of .94 and i'm assuming .15 or so will be stuck to the filter if i pour the crystals out so i'm thinking something like a yield of 3.41.  not as good as i have done before but it's been a while.


----------



## brundel (May 3, 2011)

If you add water dropwise in a fridge like with the syno conversion youll get bigger crystals.


----------



## yerg (May 3, 2011)

Himik said:


> Nobody is going to sell you 5g.


I HAD a soursce that sold in 10g packs. it was great. I could get 30g of test c for a good price. Most orals even anadrol you can get 2 or 3 cycles out of 10g. and nolvadex will last you a long time at 10g. depends on what you run. Now on the other hand if your running 1g or more a week of something(test c) itll go pretty fast. i love 10g packs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yerg (May 3, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Kind of pissed because i went to a lot of effort to take pictures - one in each phase of the process. I can't download a single one of them. Dry weight was 4.48 minus filter of .94 and i'm assuming .15 or so will be stuck to the filter if i pour the crystals out so i'm thinking something like a yield of 3.41. not as good as i have done before but it's been a while.


 I jsut ordered 3 carts...  should i take pics when i do my conversion???????????????


----------



## yerg (May 3, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Kind of pissed because i went to a lot of effort to take pictures - one in each phase of the process. I can't download a single one of them. Dry weight was 4.48 minus filter of .94 and i'm assuming .15 or so will be stuck to the filter if i pour the crystals out so i'm thinking something like a yield of 3.41. not as good as i have done before but it's been a while.


 componant T or finaplix?


----------



## Himik (May 3, 2011)

yerg said:


> I HAD a soursce that sold in 10g packs. it was great. I could get 30g of test c for a good price. Most orals even anadrol you can get 2 or 3 cycles out of 10g. and nolvadex will last you a long time at 10g. depends on what you run. Now on the other hand if your running 1g or more a week of something(test c) itll go pretty fast. i love 10g packs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's definitely true man, however i don't see the point in going through the whole home brewing process just to get 2 vials of test. Might as well go for 5 or 10.


----------



## yerg (May 3, 2011)

Himik said:


> That's definitely true man, however i don't see the point in going through the whole home brewing process just to get 2 vials of test. Might as well go for 5 or 10.


absolutely, but who wants 100g of finasteride or nolvadex.  I get 40ml test cyp at 250mg/ml from 10 grams of powder.  I would order 30g of test at a time.  Now that im getting bigger and more hungry!!!!!!!!!!  I need 100g packs!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Himik (May 3, 2011)

yerg said:


> absolutely, but who wants 100g of finasteride or nolvadex.  I get 40ml test cyp at 250mg/ml from 10 grams of powder.  I would order 30g of test at a time.  Now that im getting bigger and more hungry!!!!!!!!!!  I need 100g packs!!!!!!!!!!lol




Lol that would be enough oil to fry your eggs on.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> If you add water dropwise in a fridge like with the syno conversion youll get bigger crystals.


Oh yea, i have a 500ml plastic container with a screw on lid.  I have 3 tiny holes (about 27guage) poked in the lid.  It has a hole drilled in the ass end of it (you know what kind of contraption i'm talking about i'm sure i just don't know what you would call it.  Anyway i freeze distilled inside of it to a sludge and throw it in the freezer.  takes about 2.5 hours to fill 3 carts so 1.7 hrs for 2 carts i guess.  Then i let it sit in fridge for like 4-6 more hours.  I do it almost exactly the same way minus the estro/naoh stuff.  but i let it drip longer, let it sit longer in the fridge, lamp and air dry, spray wash, i'm sure there are a few other things but it's basically the same thing.  With Syno i get needle like test crystals.  with tren it's definitely crystals, i mean the stuff shines like gold but they aren't as big. (sorry i took so much room to say nothing really....lol)

still can't download pics,  invalid file...


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> I jsut ordered 3 carts...  should i take pics when i do my conversion???????????????


Yea if your doing the crystal thing, and remember to take pics of your final filter once dried.  If your doing it right not much will get caught in the filter, it will look totally white.  I bet the people who are averaging less than 3 g's have a filter (the filter the wash goes through) that has a dingy yellow color.  I use to loose .3-.5 g's to the filter the wash water went through.


----------



## yerg (May 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Yea if your doing the crystal thing, and remember to take pics of your final filter once dried. If your doing it right not much will get caught in the filter, it will look totally white. I bet the people who are averaging less than 3 g's have a filter (the filter the wash goes through) that has a dingy yellow color. I use to loose .3-.5 g's to the filter the wash water went through.


 will do


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever bought Tren Ace from a supplier that (powder i mean) wasn't in powder form, but looked like the crystals you extract from Component-TH/Finiplix-H.?  The shit i have bought, from more than one source, has always been a powder.  When i do the Methyl alcohol extraction it's always beautiful crystals that barely leave a cloud once i melt it into the oil (unless i burn it...have done that before).  I'm just gonna pay for pellets and take the time to do it myself and have it ONLY for me.  I have gotten sub par shit (mabe it's just me, mabe the quality is the same.  It certainly doesn't look as nice)


----------



## yerg (May 4, 2011)

*i wonder if if thats cause of all the handeling it goes through?*  Ive never personally bought tren a as a powder(always been pellets) and they look like fluffy crystals. Its beautiful!lol


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

When you recrystallize something you will ALWAYS get crystals, if you don't you fucked it all up and stuff just precipitated your compound, which means that impurities are trapped inside. Crystals can become powder however after you grind them or just after being mailed internationally.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> componant T or finaplix?



Bro i have NEVER gotten more than 2.5-2.8 from Finaplix cart.  NEVER...i don't know why but the pellets seem to not break down, no matter how long i let them sit (swirling them every 5 minutes) Component-TH on the other hand break down to what looks like micronized powder within like 30 minutes.  I use to get 3.4-3.6 every time with those.  I crush the shit out of the pellets regarless of what brand it just seems like the binders in Finaplix don't dissolve as readily.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A*



Himik said:


> When you recrystallize something you will ALWAYS get crystals, if you don't you fucked it all up and stuff just precipitated your compound, which means that impurities are trapped inside. Crystals can become powder however after you grind them or just after being mailed internationally.


I see...It just seems like there would be some shine to it.  Even if it had been compressed.  And yes anytime i did a pellet conversion i ended up with crystals.  Although, i must say when i did Syno conversions it dryed looking like micro-thin needles that were interwoven, and had no glisten like the Tren.  I'm gonna pull this shit out of a vacuum seal and take a picture with my wifes phone and see if i can send it to you.  Mabe it was my phone for some reason.  I'd like to get your take on it.  I'll put them side by side.  Now i'll tell you this my fluffed up crystals(not to fluffed anymore i guess cause they have been in an air tight seal for over 24hours) take up more room/gram than the powder by far.  So obviously the density it much higher, probably for the reasons your stated.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Bro i have NEVER gotten more than 2.5-2.8 from Finaplix cart.  NEVER...i don't know why but the pellets seem to not break down, no matter how long i let them sit (swirling them every 5 minutes) Component-TH on the other hand break down to what looks like micronized powder within like 30 minutes.  I use to get 3.4-3.6 every time with those.  I crush the shit out of the pellets regarless of what brand it just seems like the binders in Finaplix don't dissolve as readily.



That's the problem - do not shake your liquid after the crystallization has begun. Let it sit there for 30 mins, then transfer it to an ice bath with salt in 3:1 ratio, if you want you can also put it in the fridge when it is in ice bath to minimize the melting of ice. The longer you let it crystallize under cold and undisturbed condition the higher your yield will be. You can also recrystallize the liquid second time by putting it in ice bath once again and scratching the wall of the glass container, this usually induces crystallization if you have appreciable amount of compound in the solution.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



Himik said:


> That's the problem - do not shake your liquid after the crystallization has begun. Let it sit there for 30 mins, then transfer it to an ice bath with salt in 3:1 ratio, if you want you can also put it in the fridge when it is in ice bath to minimize the melting of ice. The longer you let it crystallize under cold and undisturbed condition the higher your yield will be. You can also recrystallize the liquid second time by putting it in ice bath once again and scratching the wall of the glass container, this usually induces crystallization if you have appreciable amount of compound in the solution.


Yea, i don't mess with it while they are growing.  I guess my grammar kind of sucks, i swirl it while the methyl alcohol is breaking the pellets down.  You get more than 3 from finaplix-H carts'?  Your good, really good, if you can break the 3 gram mark with fina carts.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Yea, i don't mess with it while they are growing.  I guess my grammar kind of sucks, i swirl it while the methyl alcohol is breaking the pellets down.  You get more than 3 from finaplix-H carts'?  Your good, really good, if you can break the 3 gram mark with fina carts.



Never done tren conversions myself. I have done many recrystallization experiments in the lab however, so I have some experience when it comes to getting good yields.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



Himik said:


> Never done tren conversions myself. I have done many recrystallization experiments in the lab however, so I have some experience when it comes to getting good yields.



I'm at more of a grade school level...the clue for me to leave it alone while i was growing the crystals came from those synthetic gemstones i used to grow when i was a kid.  You had to leave them alone when the chemical process started to take place. LOL  I thought you were a chemist!!  So tell me something does the longer ester make crystallization quicker (prop vs acetate)?  I'm not challenging you here, i have very, very little academic chemistry under my belt.  I hope you can answer that.  Also, if i was unsure of the quality of a product i had, and i dissolved it in methyl alcohol and precipitated the crystals back out and washed it (obviously i would wash it) would i be cleaning it ...in a way?


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I'm at more of a grade school level...the clue for me to leave it alone while i was growing the crystals came from those synthetic gemstones i used to grow when i was a kid.  You had to leave them alone when the chemical process started to take place. LOL  I thought you were a chemist!!  So tell me something does the longer ester make crystallization quicker (prop vs acetate)?  I'm not challenging you here, i have very, very little academic chemistry under my belt.  I hope you can answer that.  Also, if i was unsure of the quality of a product i had, and i dissolved it in methyl alcohol and precipitated the crystals back out and washed it (obviously i would wash it) would i be cleaning it ...in a way?




If you were to recrystallize it again with methanol you would lose some amount again, this is just how the process works. If you have crystals the first time around - your stuff is pretty much pure for home brewing purposes. I am not sure about the dependency of recrystallization time based on the weight of the molecule, my best guess would be no. This is because the formation of crystals is just the equilibrium that is reached between the molecules of the solvent (methanol) on the surface of the tiny crystals of your solute (tren). This is why you can try to induce the crystallization the second time around by scratching the sides of the glass beaker.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



Himik said:


> If you were to recrystallize it again with methanol you would lose some amount again, this is just how the process works. If you have crystals the first time around - your stuff is pretty much pure for home brewing purposes. I am not sure about the dependency of recrystallization time based on the weight of the molecule, my best guess would be no. This is because the formation of crystals is just the equilibrium that is reached between the molecules of the solvent (methanol) on the surface of the tiny crystals of your solute (tren). This is why you can try to induce the crystallization the second time around by scratching the sides of the glass beaker.


I do see what your getting at.  I know what a solvent is vs. a solute and i do know that you loose some when you recrystallize but what your saying about scratching the sides of the glass beaker is a little over my head.  You did answer my questions though, and i appreciate it.  For my purposes i was thinking if say i used a new supplier and wanted to check to see if i was sold an actual hormone i could mabe throw a couple grams in some methanol and precipitate it out.  I know the simplest way to check to see if it is a particular hormone you melt it and check the temp it melts at.  I think i was just over analyzing the whole thing.


----------



## cg89 (May 4, 2011)

Lol Does anyone have a recipe for 100 grams of test e? because if i buy it i would want to make it all at one time rather then storing the left over powder.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



cg89 said:


> Lol Does anyone have a recipe for 100 grams of test e? because if i buy it i would want to make it all at one time rather then storing the left over powder.


Bro there are some variations here i'm sure.  Himik or Brundel can probably tell you where you would do a little adding or subtracting but for the most part you would do the same for 100g's as 10g's...you just multiply by 10 cause you doing 10x's as much...correct me here guys so this guy doesn't fuck up 100g's if i'm wrong
 These raw homones don't need solvents really, just an antimicrobial, hell EQ is liquid at room temp and decanoate will melt from a lamp


Testosterone Enanthate, Decanoate, EQ :


 10 g Testosterone Enanthate, Decanoate or EQ
0.8 ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
31.2 ml oil
Syringes 3 cc & 5 cc or 10 cc
20 gauge needles
Mixing vial (or your prefered breaker)
Sterile Vial
Sterile syringe filter 


  1. Put 10 g of hormone into mixing vial or breaker .
2. Add 26.2 cc of oil and benzyl alcohol. (This will leave 5 cc for later)
3. Place it on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4. Swril and heat until solution is completely homogeneous and clear. Make sure do it until no hormone swirls, crystal or visible separation left.
5. Place 20 g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6. Place another needle through stopper to release pressure.
7. Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10 cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8. Run the addition 5 cc of saved oil from the step 2 through syringe filter to purge.

 Above info is for 10 g conversion. It should results in 40 ml - 250 mg/ml sterile solution for injection. As you can see the multiplier i use here is .8 because for these hormones a gram seems to take up .8mls of space...people were discussing multipliers for like 2 pages so i hope you were keeping up so as to know why your only using 32mls of fluid for 40 mls of juice.
You might get away with using 5 syringe filters but if your gonna do 500mls you should use the stericup method that brundel posted pics and instructions for.  Get your supplies at researchsupply.net if you wanna save some money.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I do see what your getting at.  I know what a solvent is vs. a solute and i do know that you loose some when you recrystallize but what your saying about scratching the sides of the glass beaker is a little over my head.  You did answer my questions though, and i appreciate it.  For my purposes i was thinking if say i used a new supplier and wanted to check to see if i was sold an actual hormone i could mabe throw a couple grams in some methanol and precipitate it out.  I know the simplest way to check to see if it is a particular hormone you melt it and check the temp it melts at.  I think i was just over analyzing the whole thing.



Scratching sides of the beaker produces tiny glass crystals, which tren particles can use to grow into crystals themselves. As for the testing purity, the best and easiest way is to mix 2 batches (one in question and one you know is pure) and check the mixed MP if it is within 5 degrees C of the literature value and MP range is 2.5 degrees C or less you are gtg. If it melts far below its MP you got bunk powder no ifs or buts.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

You could also check the purity by TLC plates. If they end up on the same position on the paper they are the same compound. For this method you would need TLC plates, UV lamp, Diethyl Ether, Cyclohexanes and Dichloromethane. Here is the link to a good walkthrough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk99SjEqT00&feature=related


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

The whole setup would probably run you under 80$. That way you can test powders right away and know exactly what you are brewing, it would also tell you if you have just the hormone in there or other stuff mixed in as well to give it some volume.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



Himik said:


> The whole setup would probably run you under 80$. That way you can test powders right away and know exactly what you are brewing, it would also tell you if you have just the hormone in there or other stuff mixed in as well to give it some volume.


You have just introduced me to a whole "nuther" level bro...you fucking rock!  Thanks for the site!!!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

Himik said:


> Scratching sides of the beaker produces tiny glass crystals, which tren particles can use to grow into crystals themselves. As for the testing purity, the best and easiest way is to mix 2 batches (one in question and one you know is pure) and check the mixed MP if it is within 5 degrees C of the literature value and MP range is 2.5 degrees C or less you are gtg. If it melts far below its MP you got bunk powder no ifs or buts.



This is what i will use as my standard.  So if i take my extracted Tren Ace and mix it with the powder and melt it...it should be a homogeneous melt and should all melt within a (+)or(-)5 degree range.  If some of it melts to quick or takes too long i know it's not 100% straight....This is what your saying right??  Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> This is what i will use as my standard.  So if i take my extracted Tren Ace and mix it with the powder and melt it...it should be a homogeneous melt and should all melt within a (+)or(-)5 degree range.  If some of it melts to quick or takes too long i know it's not 100% straight....This is what your saying right??  Sorry for all the questions.



Yes exactly if it doesn't have a sharp melting point range i.e. 2.5C you have 2 different compounds mixed together.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 4, 2011)

Himik said:


> Scratching sides of the beaker produces tiny glass crystals, which tren particles can use to grow into crystals themselves. As for the testing purity, the best and easiest way is to mix 2 batches (one in question and one you know is pure) and check the mixed MP if it is within 5 degrees C of the literature value and MP range is 2.5 degrees C or less you are gtg. If it melts far below its MP you got bunk powder no ifs or buts.



You think scratching the glass is going to break off little particles? Most labware is pretty tough stuff as far as I've seen. That borosilicate glass is tough to break/mar.

Been meaning to pm you back bro, dont have enough posts yet.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> You think scratching the glass is going to break off little particles? Most labware is pretty tough stuff as far as I've seen. That borosilicate glass is tough to break/mar.
> 
> Been meaning to pm you back bro, dont have enough posts yet.



That is what you are told to do in labs: when you try to recrystallize the "mother liquor" 2nd and 3rd time you scratch the sides of the beaker to induce crystallization if it doesn't begin on its own. If that does not work, you can boil away some of the methanol: less solvent = easier recrystallization 2nd and 3rd time around. 
P.S. Of course you scratch it with something hard like a glass rod or a fork not your nails


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

You can also drop a tiny amount of tren crystals in your mother liquor - that will induce recrystallization as well.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 4, 2011)

Himik said:


> That is what you are told to do in labs: when you try to recrystallize the "mother liquor" 2nd and 3rd time you scratch the sides of the beaker to induce crystallization if it doesn't begin on its own. If that does not work, you can boil away some of the methanol: less solvent = easier recrystallization 2nd and 3rd time around.
> P.S. Of course you scratch it with something hard like a glass rod or a fork not your nails



Ah makes sense. Why dont they make a medium like a scored glass rod with a good amount of surface area that you drop into the vial? You could then push that through a tight fit hole of the same diameter (+.001") and scavenge the crystals off of it.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Ah makes sense. Why dont they make a medium like a scored glass rod with a good amount of surface area that you drop into the vial? You could then push that through a tight fit hole of the same diameter (+.001") and scavenge the crystals off of it.



You probably could, it is just easier for me to scratch the sides of the beaker.


----------



## Himik (May 4, 2011)

And remember the best way to increase the percent yield is to use the least amount of solvent possible. Usually 1g of powder requires 10-15mL of solvent. If you have too much - boil some of it away, your tren will NOT escape together with solvent.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

*A.*



Himik said:


> And remember the best way to increase the percent yield is to use the least amount of solvent possible. Usually 1g of powder requires 10-15mL of solvent. If you have too much - boil some of it away, your tren will NOT escape together with solvent.


O.K. now that is something i was definitely doing wrong.  I was using too much methanol...i still get a really decent yield but i bet if i used less like 25mls instead of 50 i could up it .2 one of the sites i get my info insists that you use no more than 25mls methanol for Fina and i just insisted on using more because it didn't make sense to me to use less.  It's like growing plants, every little detail adds to yield.  I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 4, 2011)

i'm gonna introduce a little tren into the solution to get the process started as well.  I never would have came up with that on my own.  This is important information for me because i don't plan on buying the stuff in bulk anymore.  Another thing that i was wondering if anyone has an idea about what's safer.  Is it harder on your body to make a propionate melt with guiacol - like 400mg/cc then cut it down to 200mg with oil and then just mix it with 100mg/cc tren using 1% BA and 9% BB to get 50/100 FinaPro or just make Prop the usual way and do half a cc of Tren 100 with 1cc of prop 100.??  I hope i said this in a way you can understand it.  I ask because i have a friend that's a biochemist and he says the BA can be some nasty stuff and to use as little as possible for daily injections.  The guiacol way means the only BA in the mix is what i used to convert the fina into injectable form.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

God help anyone who has to switch over to TNE and they are using 400+mg of gear/day.  A smooth psychological and physical transition requires a shit ton of it 150mg/day and no shit every time a swollen abscess goes away another one is popping up.  Even with 8 injection sites (4 on each side of my body).  This SUCKS !!  If i hadn't been using so much gear to begin with this wouldn't have been an issue but who would know they were going to get a piss test and AA's would be included...why would i get tested for AA's ???  It's total crap!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

Anyone have an idea of how to make Androgel?  I'm gonna check my usual info sites but i'm figuring someone on here probably knows the best way to do it.


----------



## keith1569 (May 5, 2011)

you could probably just make a transdermal test base and that would be your androgel


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> you could probably just make a transdermal test base and that would be your androgel


yea, i got some good ideas from basskilleronline for transdermal applications.  I have to get some chemicals though and they don't have what i need at researchsupply so if anyone knows where i get some:

Oleic Adcid
Isopropyl myristate
isopropyl palmilate
DMSO (dimethl sulfoxide)


----------



## keith1569 (May 5, 2011)

I was reading in another thread that instead of DMSO use hand sanitizer. Guy says it works just as good and doesn't smell horrible


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> I was reading in another thread that instead of DMSO use hand sanitizer. Guy says it works just as good and doesn't smell horrible



O.K. that sounds better, i have propylene glycol, isopropyl alcohol of course, and hand sanitizer.  I wonder if i could pull it off with just that stuff.???


----------



## keith1569 (May 5, 2011)

shoot idk if it would hold..what strength you wanting to make it at?  i suppose u could try and if it didnt hold with just that you could ways buy the other ingredients and add to it


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

Damn my research brought me back to a forum here.  Brundel says the hand sanitizer is the way to go for trans tren or nandrolone.  I'm looking at the instructions right now.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

the hand sanitizer i just used (germX) has ethyl alcohol in it but its also got a moisturizer and vitamine E so i don't know if this is what i'm supposed to use.  It looks like i smeared paste on my forearms.  I melted 1.5g's into 30mls and it turned totally clear but i don't know if this is the best brand.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

Damn finally figured out how to download pics again.  I can't save in downloads.  The TNE is making my delts bigger for sure.


----------



## keith1569 (May 5, 2011)

ya that was the post i was looking at to.

lol paste on your arms ha


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

Water weight is definitely becoming a reality.  I knew i would start to hold some but it's happening a little faster than i thought.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> ya that was the post i was looking at to.
> 
> lol paste on your arms ha


Yea, now i have it all over the front of my torso as well LOL.  I'm hoping it gets in me with this much all over me!LOL


----------



## UA_Iron (May 5, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Water weight is definitely becoming a reality.  I knew i would start to hold some but it's happening a little faster than i thought.



you try carb cycling to bring off water weight and dry you out?

Aromatase inhibitors will make you look kinda flat


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2011)

Use this. It has the EXACT same ingredients as testim except not the terrible scent.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

Can i just get it anywhere???  I'm gonna check online it looks like the label says Naturel Concepts Hand Sanitizer, is that right?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A.*



UA_Iron said:


> you try carb cycling to bring off water weight and dry you out?
> 
> Aromatase inhibitors will make you look kinda flat


I already look pretty flat, but i'm wondering what carb cycling is.???  Please explain


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Can i just get it anywhere???  I'm gonna check online it looks like the label says Naturel Concepts Hand Sanitizer, is that right?



Yes sir thats the one.
I bought a case of the 40oz ones.
I make all kinds of TD's with it


----------



## keith1569 (May 5, 2011)

i have seen that hand sani at like walmart, sams club, target

like that


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 5, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I already look pretty flat, but i'm wondering what carb cycling is.???  Please explain



carb depletion days and loading days  CKD style 

carb depletion keeps water retention down. I'm not saying it looks like you need to diet though... just curious


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Yup.


Like i said before i ordered the stuff you said cause i couldn't find it at walmart and didn't want to spend gas chasing it, but i did find something else that might be helpful as well.  The aloe version of germ-X has:
62% ethyl alcohol*
glycerin
isopropyl alcohol*
isopropyl myristate*
propylene glycol*
tocopheryl acetate

the astrix are the ones i saw in the Test topical directions from basskilleronline.com

What do you think?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A.*



UA_Iron said:


> carb depletion days and loading days  CKD style
> 
> carb depletion keeps water retention down. I'm not saying it looks like you need to diet though... just curious


CKD style??  I guess i can find this online?  I'm gaining water from all the TNE and it's pissing me off.  Usually i am tighter and harder and my muscles are sharper.  Know what i mean?  It's only going to get worse cause right now i can only take test base and it puffs me up.  I'm loosing the deep lines between my bi's and tri's and my bi's are more rounded.  They are usually sharp when i'm on my usual "medication" My delts are getting bigger and i'm getting some mass but i don't want to loose my cut's


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2011)

Glycerine(glycerol)
Glycerol is used in medical and pharmaceutical and personal care preparations, mainly as a means of improving smoothness, providing lubrication and as a humectant. It is found in allergen immunotherapies, cough syrups, elixirs and expectorants, toothpaste, mouthwashes, skin care products, shaving cream, hair care products, soaps and water based personal lubricants. In solid dosage forms like tablets, Glycerol is used as a tablet holding agent. For human consumption, glycerol is classified by the U.S. FDA among the sugar alcohols as a caloric macronutrient.

Glycerol is a component of glycerin soap, which is made from denatured alcohol, glycerol, sodium castorate (from castor), sodium cocoate, sodium tallowate, sucrose, and water. Sometimes one adds sodium laureth sulfate, or essential oils for fragrance. This kind of soap is used by people with sensitive, easily-irritated skin because it prevents skin dryness with its moisturizing properties. It draws moisture up through skin layers and slows or prevents excessive drying and evaporation. It is possible to make glycerol soap at home.

Used as a laxative when introduced into the rectum in suppository or small-volume (2to10ml)(enema) form; irritates the anal mucosa and induces a hyperosmotic effect.

Topical pure or nearly pure glycerol is an effective treatment for psoriasis, burns, bites, cuts, rashes, bedsores, and calluses. It can be used orally to eliminate halitosis, as it is a contact bacterial desiccant. The same property makes it very helpful with periodontal disease; it penetrates biofilm quickly and eliminates bacterial colonies.


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2011)

*Tocopheryl acetate*, also known as vitamin E acetate, is a common vitamin supplement with the molecular formula C31H52O3 (for 'α' form). It is the ester of acetic acid and tocopherol (vitamin E). It is often used in dermatological products such as skin creams. Tocopherol acetate is not oxidized and can penetrate through the skin to the living cells, where about 5% is converted to free tocopherol and provides beneficial antioxidant effects.[1]

Tocopheryl acetate is used as an alternative to tocopherol itself because the phenolic hydroxyl group is blocked, providing a less acidic product. It is believed that the acetate is slowly hydrolyzed once it is absorbed into the skin, regenerating tocopherol and providing protection against the sun's ultraviolet rays.[


----------



## Pork Chop (May 5, 2011)

brundel for 2012 President!!!!!

I will be selling bumper stickers and T-shirts next week.
Place your orders soon.

We also need to hurry up an make a commercial. Anyone know how to use a video camera?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 5, 2011)

*A.*



Pork Chop said:


> brundel for 2012 President!!!!!
> 
> I will be selling bumper stickers and T-shirts next week.
> Place your orders soon.
> ...


Brundel has my vote.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 6, 2011)

*A.*



Aaron S. said:


> Brundel has my vote.


Video?  I think we could do something digital right?


----------



## Retroshaper (May 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> Use this. It has the EXACT same ingredients as testim except not the terrible scent.



Hey brundel, I've always seen DMSO at 10% and phlojelultra at 90% as the standard or replace the DMSO with DGME. Do you think the hand sanitizer is just as effective or just more convenient?

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 6, 2011)

I know it's a little late for this but since i can download pics i wanted to show you guys what i was saying about the difference in appearance between the tren from supplier and the tren from Compnent-TH.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 6, 2011)

the stuff from supplier is yellow and doesn't appear to glisten with crystal like what was extracted from Component-TH.


----------



## yerg (May 6, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> the stuff from supplier is yellow and doesn't appear to glisten with crystal like what was extracted from Component-TH.


 that is interesting.  Ive never bought tren powder form a supplier.  had no idea it was yellow like that.  Im not gonna man handle my tren crystals to find out if it turns yellow either!lol  Im sure its just from shipping and handling.....


----------



## Aaron S. (May 6, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> that is interesting.  Ive never bought tren powder form a supplier.  had no idea it was yellow like that.  Im not gonna man handle my tren crystals to find out if it turns yellow either!lol  Im sure its just from shipping and handling.....



Oh yea the potency is there and it melted consistent with the crystals that i extracted from pellets. (BIG THANKS to Himik for the tip on checking the reliability of the powder)


----------



## Himik (May 6, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Oh yea the potency is there and it melted consistent with the crystals that i extracted from pellets. (BIG THANKS to Himik for the tip on checking the reliability of the powder)



I am glad it had the same MP range, that means you are gonna be growing my friend


----------



## Aaron S. (May 6, 2011)

*A.*



Himik said:


> I am glad it had the same MP range, that means you are gonna be growing my friend


Oh yea the stuff is a crazy ass hormone but i can't get back on it till after my UA.  (if you didn't already know i have to take a drug test and AA's with be tested for)  That's why i have to take TNE and nothing else till it's done with.  At least i'll have some clean receptors for once...lol


----------



## yerg (May 7, 2011)

The Biz


----------



## Aaron S. (May 7, 2011)

What a catastrophic day !  I was running out of filters, down to one and needed to make about 60mls of TNE...well i used the usual formula (which i was told to never make more than 1gram/20mls at a time using this formula) times three and i purged the filter with 3cc's of PEG-300 instead of 2 thinking mabe i should through an extra cc through since i was doing 3g's instead of 1.  Well i wasn't taking into consideration that the 2 cc's of PEG-300 that you use  for a one gram filter purge is needed to help prevent clumping.  What i'm saying is i was short 3mls of PEG...well it clumped bad. I tried throwing the other 3mls of PEG in the bottle and shaking it up, letting it sit, shaking it up, letting it sit...no good, still really bad.  I had to empty the bottle into a sterile sauce pan and boiling it down.  Of course water evaporated so i had to boil some more distilled and adding the difference.  It's fine now, not as good as when i only do 1 gram but i have made worse.  What a pain in the ass.


----------



## yerg (May 7, 2011)

i was going to upload more pics, but its not letting me!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 7, 2011)

*A*



yerg said:


> i was going to upload more pics, but its not letting me!


I just got over that problem.


----------



## yerg (May 7, 2011)

I click on manage attachments, and nothing.....


----------



## yerg (May 7, 2011)

K its still wet in this shitty pic. 4.8grams(completely dry) total from 3 karts in less than 24 hrs.....


----------



## Aaron S. (May 7, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> K its still wet in this shitty pic. 4.8grams(completely dry) total from 3 karts in less than 24 hrs.....


Well done bro 80% is a good yield, especially using Those finaplix-H carts.  I never got more than 4.5 from 3 carts.  1.5/cart was my usual.


----------



## yerg (May 8, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Well done bro 80% is a good yield, especially using Those finaplix-H carts. I never got more than 4.5 from 3 carts. 1.5/cart was my usual.


 Thanks man. honestly im supprised i got 4.8.  thats the best ive gotten from 3 carts!!!  Im usually around 4 - 4.5............


----------



## Aaron S. (May 8, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> Thanks man. honestly im supprised i got 4.8.  thats the best ive gotten from 3 carts!!!  Im usually around 4 - 4.5............


If you got 4.8 from 3 carts of Fina, you would get a >90%yield from Component TH.


----------



## yerg (May 8, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> If you got 4.8 from 3 carts of Fina, you would get a >90%yield from Component TH.


 
THat will be what i use next for sure.  Ill post up pics and results when i do........thanks Aaron..


----------



## Aaron S. (May 8, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> THat will be what i use next for sure.  Ill post up pics and results when i do........thanks Aaron..


I'm sure you will like them better.  Enjoy your brew!!


----------



## cutright (May 9, 2011)

Hell yea good work bro^^^^^^


----------



## Aaron S. (May 9, 2011)

O.K. Brundel smashed one out of the park fellas.  I got the hand sanitizer he suggested and it was too easy!!  I just mixed the TNE,-not supposed to go over 10mg./ml., into the hand sanitizer, while slowly heating and stirring ("don't heat too much because it's the alcohol that's keeping the TNE from crashing and it will evaporate if you do"-Brundel.) once the mixture was homogeneous it kept it's composure and didn't crash.  It didn't paste up on me either.  It was perfect.  Well don't brundel.


----------



## brundel (May 9, 2011)

Thanks bro.
You now have androgel....except 10 times stronger


----------



## Aaron S. (May 9, 2011)

What can i say man...this product i really really needed!!!  You Did it bro, this is exactly the right stuff!!!  Tell me absorption again??  I delete PM's but it seems like you said like 6%, so for every 100 it would be like 6mg or something???


----------



## Aaron S. (May 9, 2011)

and to think i was worried that i was gonna have to buy a bunch of chemicals that smell like absolute crap.


----------



## keith1569 (May 9, 2011)

So then in theory if u wanted ti say have 300mg in you a week. For say compared to 300mg/ml of test
E.  U would have to apply how much if only 6mg is absorbed per 100mg applied


----------



## Aaron S. (May 10, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> So then in theory if u wanted ti say have 300mg in you a week. For say compared to 300mg/ml of test
> E.  U would have to apply how much if only 6mg is absorbed per 100mg applied


I was wrong, (thank GOD!) i got a pm from brundel, it's got a 10% absorption rate.  What i'm doing is injecting an 160mg/TNE shot (i made some 80mg/cc stuff that came out really good) in thigh or delt (have serious problems with high mg in the glute) 20mg/TNE shot in a tri or bi and 100mg TNE get twice a day to give me 200mg/day.  If my bi's or tri's are sore i'm gonna do an extra 2 applications of TNE gel.  The cool thing is i don't work a regular job and i sit in an air conditioned house all day so if i can't do an injection i can do 5 applications of TNE gel and at least get a half dose that day, hell i can just shave my whole body and put 500mg on myself at a time to give me 50mg.  The shit has already made my life a whole lot easier.  
NOTE:  It does matter what kind of hand sanitizer used.  The Germ-X aloe i tried had almost exactly the same stuff but it must have been in different concentrations because it didn't work.  The test didn't stay in the solution.  It crashed after half an hour.  The Natural Concepts holds!


----------



## keith1569 (May 10, 2011)

Shoot 10%. Not to bad, could be a nice break from shots but sounds like ur not needing that lol!


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2011)

10% is the min expected.
IF you
 apply to the right areas
Make sure your skin is clean and moist (right out of the shower is best)
apply another coat of hand sanitizer only after about 20min
you can likely get 20%+


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2011)

I used a 10% gel for a while and got a blood test.
the result was over 1500nd/dl the test cut off at 1500.
200mg daily TD


----------



## keith1569 (May 10, 2011)

So that was 4ml a day if you made it at 50mg/ml?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 11, 2011)

*A.*



Aaron S. said:


> O.K. Brundel smashed one out of the park fellas.  I got the hand sanitizer he suggested and it was too easy!!  I just mixed the TNE,-not supposed to go over 10mg./ml., into the hand sanitizer, while slowly heating and stirring ("don't heat too much because it's the alcohol that's keeping the TNE from crashing and it will evaporate if you do"-Brundel.) once the mixture was homogeneous it kept it's composure and didn't crash.  It didn't paste up on me either.  It was perfect.  Well don't brundel.


Have to edit this:::: I didn't mean 10mg/ml. i meant 100mg/ml it's the absorbtion 
rate that i was referring to when i said 10.  Brundel said less is more so i'm gonna be making it like 40 or 50mg/ml.....Thought i should correct that.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 11, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> So that was 4ml a day if you made it at 50mg/ml?


Yea, to get at least 20mg.  But like brundel said if you are thoroughly clean dry and shaved and you do a coat of just the hand sanitizer 20min after you apply the TNE/Naturel Concepts your gonna get a higher absorption than 10%.  I have been using it for 3 or 4 daz and i'm DEFINITELY getting at least 10%.  yesterday i did 80mg in injection for and then applied 3, 40mg coats (400mg of TNE get) and did the sanitizer application 20min after each and i felt like i did at least 200mg of injection.  Trust me there is no placebo effect that's gonna take place with this kind of stuff (TNE).  It's out of your system so fast that if you don't dose every 18 hours your gonna feel tired.  Not only did i have energy but i had a bit of a CNS boost, so i know i'm getting good absorption.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 11, 2011)

i'm actually gonna start dosing with the gel first thing in the a.m. after i do my shot and then around noon then mid evening.  I'm so happy i have this stuff.  If your only using TNE it's really a must have.  injections are tough with this stuff let me tell you, and talk about running through pins!!  I dose every day with my traditional protocol of long and short esters but more often than not if your working with an injection that's over 50mg whether it's 3mls of 25mg/ml or 1.5 mls of 50mg/ml it's easy for the needle to clog so you have to pull it out, unclog it attach another pin and try it again.  I have already stuck myself 5 times (that's 5 needles)because the needle kept clogging - and this is with a 23 guage.  Hell i have had 21 guage needles clog.  immagine doing that 2 times a day.  with the gel i only have to pin once a day and i don't have to use as much, so it doesn't clog as easily.  Like i said if your only using TNE the stuff is a life saver.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 11, 2011)

I just counted 7 holes in my left bi from 3 days ago.  That's just only administration of TNE injection.  Don't get me wrong it's not like it happens all the time but when it does your like 
"not this again"


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I just counted 7 holes in my left bi from 3 days ago. That's just only administration of TNE injection. Don't get me wrong it's not like it happens all the time but when it does your like
> "not this again"


 Ive got so much of that shit its not even funny(androgel) by script.  I dont use it.  pain in the ass to keep my skinncovered and away from the kids so they dont get any on them over time.......Im glad to see there is a benefit from transdermal,,,,and at 10x stronger maybe it would be worth it.  Me id rather just pin, but i can see where you might like the gel cause it sounds like you pin alot more than me!!lol


----------



## Aaron S. (May 11, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> Ive got so much of that shit its not even funny(androgel) by script.  I dont use it.  pain in the ass to keep my skinncovered and away from the kids so they dont get any on them over time.......Im glad to see there is a benefit from transdermal,,,,and at 10x stronger maybe it would be worth it.  Me id rather just pin, but i can see where you might like the gel cause it sounds like you pin alot more than me!!lol


Oh i'm gonna have to pin, there is just no way around it, but i had to have a supplement of some kind, and TD was the only thing i could think of because i don't have the equipment or experience to make lozenges without the right equipment.  it was just too much site pain because the size of the injections made it so the next injection site, in order, wouldn't be recovered before it was up again.  Since i'm not working outside and it's easy for me to constantly apply it (if i need to because i'm out of pain free injection sites or whatever).  

I gotta tell you guys, if i wasn't experienced with using daily injections (TNE being the worst) i would have gone to the emergency room about a week ago.  I swear i had an abscess (not an infected one) that was soooo freaking painful that i couldn't even touch my medial glute.


----------



## manbag83 (May 11, 2011)

alright, so.. i got all my supplies in and am in the middle of my finaplix conversion.  Its my first trial and my first kit, so I decided to try the regular method instead of the actual extraction of powder via Methyl Alcohol, per the basskiller website.  Anyone know what the probable dose would be since i didnt go with the crystalization method?  Im guessing its between 75-90mg/mL .  Is it a huge difference in yield if you extract the tren via the crystalization method? Is it worth it?


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> alright, so.. i got all my supplies in and am in the middle of my finaplix conversion. Its my first trial and my first kit, so I decided to try the regular method instead of the actual extraction of powder via Methyl Alcohol, per the basskiller website. Anyone know what the probable dose would be since i didnt go with the crystalization method? Im guessing its between 75-90mg/mL . Is it a huge difference in yield if you extract the tren via the crystalization method? Is it worth it?


 All I ever do is the crystal method.  YES it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!  I could help you with that method, but not just the pellets and solvent method... sorry


----------



## manbag83 (May 11, 2011)

I just finished with my first finaplix conversion. I used 1 kit... mixed it with 14.5mL of GS oil, 0.4mL of BA and 3.6mL of BB.  this should be 2%:18%.  all filtered through a coffee filter and then a .20 whatman.  and then filtered 1.5 mL more of the GS oil through the whatman  i now have 20mL of Tren A.  I bought my oils and solutions from Lemange.com.  they seem to have awesome reviews and I know the solution and filtering should sterilize it enough, but im a bit skeptical.  To cook or not to cook?  I dont want to over oxidize my new gear and reduce my potency but i also dont want to F*&# myself up either.  what do you guys think?  Should i throw it in the oven or is it G2G?  if you guys think i should cook it, then what specs do I heat it to and how long.  thanks guys....


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> I just finished with my first finaplix conversion. I used 1 kit... mixed it with 14mL of GS oil, 0.4mL of BA and 3.6mL of BB. this should be 2%:18%. all filtered through a coffee filter and then a .20 whatman. i know have 20mL of Tren A. I bought my oils and solutions from Lemange.com. they seem to have awesome reviews and I know the solution and filtering should sterilize it enough, but im a bit skeptical. To cook or not to cook? I dont want to over oxidize my new gear but i dont want to F*&# myself up either. what do you guys think? Should i throw it in the oven or is it G2G? if you guys think i should cook it, then what specs to I heat to and how long. thanks guys....


 
I dont ever use the oven and the only time i heat is to help suspend the powder in the solvents.  You will be fine. no need to heat again...  Ive been pinning my own shit a long time bro.  your ok if you used the proper solvents and filtered.  Truth be told, i never filter with a .22 um.  All I use is .45um  some will disagree im sure.  Just being honest.  never had an infection or anything!!!!!


----------



## manbag83 (May 11, 2011)

Awesome,  thanks Yerg!  That eases my mind a little. Being a member of the medical field tends to make me a bit over skeptical when it comes to stuff like this.. lol. I will be trying the crystallization method tomorrow if i can find some methyl alcohol around here.  Not too many autozones in Korea. lol


----------



## brundel (May 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> So that was 4ml a day if you made it at 50mg/ml?



It was prepared by weight. Like androgel or testim.
1 gram=10% or 100mg testosterone.
2 grams a day.


----------



## brundel (May 11, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> alright, so.. i got all my supplies in and am in the middle of my finaplix conversion.  Its my first trial and my first kit, so I decided to try the regular method instead of the actual extraction of powder via Methyl Alcohol, per the basskiller website.  Anyone know what the probable dose would be since i didnt go with the crystalization method?  Im guessing its between 75-90mg/mL .  Is it a huge difference in yield if you extract the tren via the crystalization method? Is it worth it?



There is 0 chance your getting 90mg
75mg would be possible but really its gonna be more like 50mg.

The worst part????
You really will never know.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 11, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> There is 0 chance your getting 90mg
> 75mg would be possible but really its gonna be more like 50mg.
> 
> The worst part????
> You really will never know.



Yea, it's been said and said again but the people that assume they are getting 75-100mg from the kit method are usually the same ones that say they have to take 150-200mg/day or EOD.  The guys who do the crystal fina method do 75-100mg/day.  And they KNOW exactly how much they are doing.


----------



## manbag83 (May 11, 2011)

thanks for the input fellas.  Looks like the crystal fina method is the way to go..


----------



## Fech89 (May 11, 2011)

Has Dora gotten a new email. I emailed her last week and replied again this week only to have my email sent back saying her email no longer existed. Anyone else talked to her recently?


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

She did change it...she sent an email with her new address but I guess only the VIP's got it lol


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

Anyone ever test their HCG by shooting it on a pregnancy test? I know that's what those test are looking for is HCG in the urine...so I wanted play a little joke lol, plus that would be a cheap and easy way to test your supplier...just wondering?


----------



## DorothyHick (May 12, 2011)

Cool, i'd rather try that powder too..... and see for myself


----------



## booze (May 12, 2011)

cutright said:


> She did change it...she sent an email with her new address but I guess only the VIP's got it lol


 
i got it  and order sent so fingers x'd


----------



## keith1569 (May 12, 2011)

cut--ya man hcg will make u prego


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

If u shoot it directly on the pregnancy test it will show positive?^^^


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

What's up the biogen add in my comment??? I don't use them!


----------



## keith1569 (May 12, 2011)

idk whats up with it..there is qvolt in the one above ha.

I dont know if you put it directly on the test, i assume so..but if you piss on the test after u been taking hcg it'll come up prego


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> idk whats up with it..there is qvolt in the one above ha.
> 
> I dont know if you put it directly on the test, i assume so..but if you piss on the test after u been taking hcg it'll come up prego



Thats funny as hell^^^u pissed on a strip lmao it's all in the name of research...thanks for the input bro^^^^^^


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

For those that know D I got an email from her the old address is still good along with the new just FYI


----------



## Imosted (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys 1 quick question, I am debating on something, I am going to get some tren, i see that some of you use the finaplex even though you can get the powder,  is there a significant difference? it seems like fina is alot of work.
*
*


----------



## brundel (May 12, 2011)

The difference is you can purchase a few grams worth.
Its legal to purchase.
You know what your getting.
Your not sending your money to china and hoping for the best.
Its nice making it yourself. Homemade gear is awesome.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 13, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> The difference is you can purchase a few grams worth.
> Its legal to purchase.
> You know what your getting.
> Your not sending your money to china and hoping for the best.
> Its nice making it yourself. Homemade gear is awesome.


When it comes to Tren i really think it's best to do it yourself if you know how to do the crystallizing method.  Like brundel said you don't have to buy 100 grams and spend 8 or  $900.  

Word to the wise, for crystallizing fina use component TH not Finaplix-H it breaks down sooo much better in methanol.


----------



## yerg (May 13, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Hey guys 1 quick question, I am debating on something, I am going to get some tren, i see that some of you use the finaplex even though you can get the powder, is there a significant difference? it seems like fina is alot of work.


 Its fun!!!!!!!!!!lol you know exactly what your getting. ahhh what brundel said!!lol


----------



## Imosted (May 13, 2011)

Hmm I see, umm Anyone from Canada who ordered Fina or TH? I found some on ebay but all from states not sure if it will go through customs


----------



## yerg (May 13, 2011)

Cant help ya there.  btw what is it with canadian customs???? are they just extremely thorough????


----------



## Imosted (May 13, 2011)

They are very strict, in the last 4-5 years lost 4 packages out of not sure maybe 15-16 packages i got 2 letters and for the other 2 they disappeared once they hit the Customs(tracking info), I don't know any online source who reships to Canada 
From what i know by law custom officers can open every package over 100 grams.
And funny thing is Steroid use is decriminalized in Canada so you *cant* sell or buy but You can use it!!!,


----------



## yerg (May 13, 2011)

Damn, i was just talking to latsky the other day bout canada.  I cant even go there due to felonies and one owi!  Im a good boy now!!!  well kinda, but i really wish i could go there.,  I love fishing and although we do have some good fishing here, i would love to get back up there(my dad took me fishing there when i was little)
thats too bad about customs. so if your package is less than 100g they cant open it unless there is something that makes them suspicious.  well im getting off the subject here.  just really sucks


----------



## yerg (May 13, 2011)

Im supprised canada doesnt sell cattle implants.  if you do order, make sure its that componant TH(ive never converted this, but otheres swear that you get more of the hormone out of the binders)  I will be using that next.  And if its just a few carts or so, i dont think that would be over 100g.  I think my box of 3 must have been less than that.  probably 3oz or so.


----------



## Fech89 (May 13, 2011)

cutright said:


> She did change it...she sent an email with her new address but I guess only the VIP's got it lol


 
Awesome thanks haha, looks like I wasnt on that list.  Mind sharing?


----------



## Imosted (May 13, 2011)

yerg said:


> Damn, i was just talking to latsky the other day bout canada.  I cant even go there due to felonies and one owi!  Im a good boy now!!!  well kinda, but i really wish i could go there.,  I love fishing and although we do have some good fishing here, i would love to get back up there(my dad took me fishing there when i was little)
> thats too bad about customs. *so if your package is less than 100g they cant open it unless there is something that makes them suspicious.  well im getting off the subject here.*  just really sucks



yeah Canada is great if you like outdoors and nature but our winter sux donkey dick, i dont like trying to work at -30 Celsius. not sure what it is in fahrenheit,  
Did you check with your lawyer i think if it is not a big offence you can travel if you get a pardon. anyways.
that is what i know, about our customs, i get letters and small packages from my parents overseas and they are never touched but couple of times they sent me clothing and those were opened. I am gonna be making a small order tomorrow so hopefully it will go good. wish me luck, lol

PS i couldnt find a source online(canadian) that sells cattle implants, there are probably some but gonna be hard to find em.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 13, 2011)

Brundel,

Hey man some fellas are telling me they get bad acne from tren.  The thing is, since anavar costs the same per gram, can't they just take 100mg of anavar a day and avoid the problem??  You had mentioned something to me about it having the same results and i wonder if you could shed some light on the subject.  Why go through the acne issue if it costs the same for something else right??


----------



## Aaron S. (May 13, 2011)

*A.*

See what i mean.  Looks like i have 4 heads !


----------



## Aaron S. (May 13, 2011)

damn these aren't clear


----------



## yerg (May 13, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> damn these aren't clear


 this resembles the quadrupal hump camel!!!!  Thats sick bro!!!!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 13, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> this resembles the quadrupal hump camel!!!!  Thats sick bro!!!!



Yea dude but it's mostly just knotted up from sterile abscesses.  I never get infections but damn they still hurt like hell!!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 13, 2011)

this should be more clear


----------



## yerg (May 14, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Yea dude but it's mostly just knotted up from sterile abscesses. I never get infections but damn they still hurt like hell!!


 Shit I just thought you had killer genetics.  How can i get me some abcess action????????? lol  Ive got em in my delts..  not that big tho


----------



## Aaron S. (May 14, 2011)

yea bro the medial head is definitely swollen.  Pain is going away so i'll be sticking them again and the pain will be back LOL !!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 15, 2011)

I may bitch a hell of a lot but honestly i have no genetics for triceps and if it wouldn't have been for shooting my tri's with TNE before working them out they would still look like shit.  I worked out for 10 years before i ever started using gear.  I know what i have genes for and what i don't and seriously guys, TNE is a decent site injector.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 15, 2011)

I have read that TNE and winstrol can be used as site injectors because they are water based...is this statement valid?  I mean for me i know they both seem to enhance the area you inject, but is this because they are water based??


----------



## Mudge (May 15, 2011)

Its not because its water based, the theory is that fast acting (no ester) works locally. So far as I know there is no validity to this claim.

There is some belief that fascia stretching from shooting locally, as well as stretching, does work.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 15, 2011)

*A.*



Mudge said:


> Its not because its water based, the theory is that fast acting (no ester) works locally. So far as I know there is no validity to this claim.
> 
> There is some belief that fascia stretching from shooting locally, as well as stretching, does work.



So stretch the muscle really well after injecting ??  Or are you saying that because the muscle (BI, TRI) is really small the volume of the shot stretches the muscle out ??


Sorry so many questions but this fascinates me because me because i worked on my tri's just as much as any other muscle group for many years (the better part of a decade), even more sometimes, and they just never looked right but now after site injecting my tri's last summer for like 3 months they are actually decent.


----------



## cutright (May 15, 2011)

This is interesting^^^^^


----------



## yerg (May 15, 2011)

Water based Winstrol *can be* used for site enhancement.(never done it... but i have heard this from a number of people)  Ive used it oraly only.  Id like to try making water based winny some time to try this...


----------



## yerg (May 15, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I may bitch a hell of a lot but honestly i have no genetics for triceps and if it wouldn't have been for shooting my tri's with TNE before working them out they would still look like shit. I worked out for 10 years before i ever started using gear. I know what i have genes for and what i don't and seriously guys, TNE is a decent site injector.


 Lookin Jacked aaron.  Dont give me that "im retaining water" shit!!! LOL


----------



## Aaron S. (May 15, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> Lookin Jacked aaron.  Dont give me that "im retaining water" shit!!! LOL


Thanks man, i'm not holding water any more, i was told that drinking more water would reduce water retention and it seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## cutright (May 16, 2011)

That does seem to be true drink more and your body let's all the extra go...good work buddy


----------



## Fech89 (May 16, 2011)

Can you use the same conversion method used for test enanthate for making nandrolone deconate? Or is there a different method.


----------



## yerg (May 16, 2011)

Fech89 said:


> Can you use the same conversion method used for test enanthate for making nandrolone deconate? Or is there a different method.


 Yes it will work.  BUT with deca i believe that you wont need as much BA.  I will check and get back to ya...... unless brundels on now.  he would know.... give me a minute or so.


----------



## yerg (May 16, 2011)

5% BA  and 5% BB  for deca


----------



## Fech89 (May 17, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yes it will work.  BUT with deca i believe that you wont need as much BA.  I will check and get back to ya...... unless brundels on now.  he would know.... give me a minute or so.



Thanks for the info. Was lookin and never got much of a clear answer until now.


----------



## keith1569 (May 17, 2011)

For deca 2.5%ba and 10%BB. Never had any issues holding at 300mg/ml
5% ba is pretty high, could cause u some pain


----------



## yerg (May 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> For deca 2.5%ba and 10%BB. Never had any issues holding at 300mg/ml
> 5% ba is pretty high, could cause u some pain


Yep im a dumbass. 2.5% ba is what is recomended now. I was looking at an old recipe........
5% willl work fine. but like kieth said you can get away with 2.5%


----------



## keith1569 (May 17, 2011)

ya i have heard of people doing 5% but ouch haha


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

BA isn't what causes a painful injection shoot 1/2 cc of straight BA, tomorrow you will feel nothing a lot of pharm grade uses less than 1% and I've had that shit hurt lol it's all in the breakdown


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

Man I just pushed 100cc of Test E through a whatman...my damn hand is sore lol, nothing beats the millipore with the vacuum pump that's for sure


----------



## Aaron S. (May 17, 2011)

O.K.  I think i have made my TNE experience a little easier.  With the water base the pins clogged - went from 1.5 inch to 1 inch and still had the problem to some extent.  Also i could tell that the mg/cc had variation no matter how well it was shaken.  I decided to filter the TNE/PEG 300/Poly-80 into propylene glycol.  The cool thing about suspending it in propylene is if i warm it a little the crystals dissolve temporarily.  After all the crystals are dissolved i shake it up really well and then draw it.  I get an accurate mg/cc and no chance of clogging.  Hell i am even able to go with a smaller guage because it's so thin.  No more pins getting clogged while i'm trying to inject. (i have had to pull the pin out,  change needles out and stick myself again up to three and four times with water based).


----------



## Aaron S. (May 17, 2011)

*A.*



cutright said:


> Man I just pushed 100cc of Test E through a whatman...my damn hand is sore lol, nothing beats the millipore with the vacuum pump that's for sure



Did you get the Millipore and pump??  I want to get that set up just to have it.  I haven't done more than 40mls in a long time so i didn't buy it yet, that thing looks to be a kick ass set up for 250-1000mls!!


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Did you get the Millipore and pump??  I want to get that set up just to have it.  I haven't done more than 40mls in a long time so i didn't buy it yet, that thing looks to be a kick ass set up for 250-1000mls!!



Yea I got it but didn't break it out for this brew, I was only gonna do 50 but decided to bust out 100ml, as you know I love to cook lol


----------



## Aaron S. (May 17, 2011)

cutright said:


> BA isn't what causes a painful injection shoot 1/2 cc of straight BA, tomorrow you will feel nothing a lot of pharm grade uses less than 1% and I've had that shit hurt lol it's all in the breakdown


I'll take your word for it that excess BA doesn't cause a painful injections but i'll tell you this, BA is an extremely aggressive solvent.  The shit will eat right through plastic.  My neighbor is a bodybuilder.  He is not informed about the world we live in, but he does his own thing with pellets and is a BioChemist.  He works for the University of Florida in medical R&D.  He won't touch the stuff, BA i mean, it has uses in the scope of his job, but not the way we use it.  I keep my BA at 1% when i'm doing my normal regiment, enough for anti-microbial purposes. Iif more solvent is needed i never add BA, i'll add BB and that's it.   I have used Guiaicol, i haven't read anything that bad about it and it's powerful as hell.


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

I use 2% with everything I've never seen BA eat through plastic though lol I'll have to do an experiment now. I was just saying I've had some painful injections that were 1% and no pain with 5% before that's why I love this place there's tons of info


----------



## Aaron S. (May 17, 2011)

*A*



cutright said:


> I use 2% with everything I've never seen BA eat through plastic though lol I'll have to do an experiment now. I was just saying I've had some painful injections that were 1% and no pain with 5% before that's why I live this place there's tons of info


oh! i totally agree, no doubt, i have made shit myself that had 1% that hurt like hell.!!


----------



## keith1569 (May 17, 2011)

Ya very true the compound itself can def cause more pain. But I think high ba content can cause more pain along with it

Cut-  what size filter you use to make the 100ml?  I cant seem to get more than 50ml through a .22 syringe filter without dying.

a .45 though no problem with 120ml ha 

never had a problem with either, although i do prefer .22 when i have the stericups on hand


----------



## Aaron S. (May 17, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> Ya very true the compound itself can def cause more pain. But I think high ba content can cause more pain along with it
> 
> Cut-  what size filter you use to make the 100ml?  I cant seem to get more than 50ml through a .22 syringe filter without dying.
> 
> ...


Keith if you can get 50ml through a .22 your doing the right thing, Cut is probably using a .45 or he used more than one.  What's up with the filters Cut??  What size? How many?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 17, 2011)

I can get 100ml through a .45 if i'm doing long esters, if i'm doing my prop, isocap, decanoate, blend i can get like 80ml.  I honestly don't use a .22 for anything but bacteriostatic h2o.  After i boil some distilled and add 2.5%BA(i know what i said but for winstrol or TNE i use 2.5% BA because it just seems to turn out better) then put it through a .22 if i'm doing 100mls. other than that i use a .45 whatman.  I know what everyone has said about certain bacteria getting through a .45 but for me prevention is the key.  Everything i use is sterile and none of my powder has exposure to air for longer than the time it takes me to pull the weight out, then i vacuum seal it immediately.  Most bacteria that we are concerned with are aerobic and then the B.A. also kills most bacteria.


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

.45 is what I used tonight, the .22 are a monster lol but I got 100ml through one filter. My millipores are .22 that's why I run the vac lol.


----------



## keith1569 (May 17, 2011)

ya same ha


----------



## yerg (May 17, 2011)

YEAH 45s all the way.       

Aaron..you use 2.5% ba in your bac water???? I use 1%


----------



## yerg (May 17, 2011)

damn cutright your making human grade!!!!!!!! lOl


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

Ohhh .22 with a millipore.  That's something entirely different.  Is the surface area of the filter really big ??


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> YEAH 45s all the way.
> 
> Aaron..you use 2.5% ba in your bac water???? I use 1%


Yea for some reason when i make a 20 cc/ 1 gram batch of winstrol or TNE the hormone doesn't titrate back into micronized form the same way if i use less than 2%.  Now if i'm making B/W for HGH or HCG that's a different story all together and then yes i'll use 1%.


----------



## cutright (May 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Ohhh .22 with a millipore.  That's something entirely different.  Is the surface area of the filter really big ??



Yes it is


----------



## cutright (May 18, 2011)

yerg said:


> damn cutright your making human grade!!!!!!!! lOl



I like to consider it human grade lol


----------



## yerg (May 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Yea for some reason when i make a 20 cc/ 1 gram batch of winstrol or TNE the hormone doesn't titrate back into micronized form the same way if i use less than 2%. Now if i'm making B/W for HGH or HCG that's a different story all together and then yes i'll use 1%.


 I see.  I thought maybe for peptides or hcg.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I can get 100ml through a .45 if i'm doing long esters, if i'm doing my prop, isocap, decanoate, blend i can get like 80ml.  I honestly don't use a .22 for anything but bacteriostatic h2o.  After i boil some distilled and add 2.5%BA(i know what i said but for winstrol or TNE i use 2.5% BA because it just seems to turn out better) then put it through a .22 if i'm doing 100mls. other than that i use a .45 whatman.  I know what everyone has said about certain bacteria getting through a .45 but for me prevention is the key.  Everything i use is sterile and none of my powder has exposure to air for longer than the time it takes me to pull the weight out, then i vacuum seal it immediately.  Most bacteria that we are concerned with are aerobic and then the B.A. also kills most bacteria.



You have no control over the cleanliness of the powder from where it originated though. If they didnt take the correct precautions then your methodology is bunk.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



UA_Iron said:


> You have no control over the cleanliness of the powder from where it originated though. If they didnt take the correct precautions then your methodology is bunk.


 You know what an Iso 9000 certification is?  Do you think BA is a bunk anti-microbial??  Do you think Whatman sells bunk filters?  Do you think bacteria can survive 350 degrees for 30 minutes ? What i control is who i buy my shit from and what happens AFTER i receive the product.  I CAN control how much of a risk is involved with bacteria growing that may have somehow got in the powder at the factory, by not exposing the product to any moisture, air, or questionable surface area once i get it.  That was the only point i was making.  I don't know about you, but i have worked in clean rooms and i HAVE worked in factories that are ISO certified so i know the importance of getting products from factories that have this certification.  I'm not sure exactly what is bunk about that.....but if my methodology is bunk i guess i'm really lucky because i have pinned a dozen products hundreds of times over the last decade and dozens of people have used my products with nothing but good things to say over the last decade so if i'm just lucky i'll take that kind of luck any day LOL !!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



yerg said:


> I see.  I thought maybe for peptides or hcg.


I haven't used HCG in forever, apparently one of our people have it for really cheap so i was thinking about getting some.  It's just not something i really need (not much shrinkage) but friends ask about it sometimes so i think it would be profitable to have.


----------



## ABSolut (May 18, 2011)

So my stupid Nalgene collector bottle cracked. I planned on using the 33mm media bottle I had with the filter, but it didn't fit. I used the plastic collector and it cracked at 5-6 psi. What a POS. Good thing it was only a hairline crack. No oil leaked out, but some air bubbles came in due to the vacuum. Funny thing is the oil stopped dripping down when there is no vacuum. But when I disconnect the tubing and pump, the oil started dripping down again and alot faster than when there was vacuum. The heck? I let it sit and filter the rest of my brew. Not sure if I should get another bottle filter (one that fits my media bottle!) and refilter...


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



ABSolut said:


> So my stupid Nalgene collector bottle cracked. I planned on using the 33mm media bottle I had with the filter, but it didn't fit. I used the plastic collector and it cracked at 5-6 psi. What a POS. Good thing it was only a hairline crack. No oil leaked out, but some air bubbles came in due to the vacuum. Funny thing is the oil stopped dripping down when there is no vacuum. But when I disconnect the tubing and pump, the oil started dripping down again and alot faster than when there was vacuum. The heck? I let it sit and filter the rest of my brew. Not sure if I should get another bottle filter (one that fits my media bottle!) and refilter...



Wow bro, i'm sorry to hear that.  I'm surprised that happened with 6 psi.


----------



## cutright (May 18, 2011)

I would refilter just to be safe^^^^ it's a small price to pay for sterile gears


----------



## cutright (May 18, 2011)

Aaron I'm with you I can control what I do as far as cleanliness goes. But back to HCG it's not just for full balls it's to keep your body from shutting down completely and as much stuff as you inject lol just throw in a little  HCG bro.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



cutright said:


> I like to consider it human grade lol



I'm sure it's some kick ass gear bro.  I bet you can push it through a 25 pretty easily.  The next time i need over 200mls i'm gonna get the millipore/pump set up.  Brundel was so on point with that.  Unlike me you did the right thing and got it right away LOL!!


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



cutright said:


> Aaron I'm with you I can control what I do as far as cleanliness goes. But back to HCG it's not just for full balls it's to keep your body from shutting down completely and as much stuff as you inject lol just throw in a little  HCG bro.



I know your right, i really should be using on cycle protocol but every time i think of getting something like that my addictive personality takes over and i get 100 grams of some AAS.  Hey bro speaking of, i have been reading a lot of articles that say injectable testosterone undeclynate in castor oil ( i know thick as hell, would definitely need to put the castor through a .22) is probably going to be approved for hormone replacement because injectable TU has an extremely long half life.  The research data i read has it compared to TE.


----------



## cutright (May 18, 2011)

It's real comparable to E, it's a slower ester by about 4 or so days, the E is what I like. But get the millipore set up and filtering with a .22 will be a walk in the park


----------



## keith1569 (May 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I know your right, i really should be using on cycle protocol but every time i think of getting something like that my addictive personality takes over and i get 100 grams of some AAS.  Hey bro speaking of, i have been reading a lot of articles that say injectable testosterone undeclynate in castor oil ( i know thick as hell, would definitely need to put the castor through a .22) is probably going to be approved for hormone replacement because injectable TU has an extremely long half life.  The research data i read has it compared to TE.




Good to hear..Captn pins 2ml every 2 weeks i believe when cruising and he loves it!   i read an article where even pinning 4ml once a month works the same because since 4ml is a good size, the oil surrounding or within the hormone takes longer to become absorbed and therefore having the same release as 1 shot every 2 weeks..

found the article
http://www.musculardevelopment.com/...erone-undecanoate-big-gains-or-big-pain-.html


----------



## Aaron S. (May 18, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> Good to hear..Captn pins 2ml every 2 weeks i believe when cruising and he loves it!   i read an article where even pinning 4ml once a month works the same because since 4ml is a good size, the oil surrounding or within the hormone takes longer to become absorbed and therefore having the same release as 1 shot every 2 weeks..



Yea, you read one of the articles i'm referring to, it said with enanthate once a week is mandatory but with this stuff you can go with once a month if you shoot 4mls.  I'm not the kind of guy that would ever wait a month to shoot as my regular protocol.  I'm thinking more in terms of being able to shoot like 1000 mgs before i go on a two week trip.  I read the stuff somehow maintains regular stable release from injection site if castor oil is the medium.  The articles are really interesting.  I had no idea it had such a long half life when injected vs. oral (10-14 days oral vs like a month injected)


----------



## UA_Iron (May 19, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> You know what an Iso 9000 certification is?  Do you think BA is a bunk anti-microbial??  Do you think Whatman sells bunk filters?  Do you think bacteria can survive 350 degrees for 30 minutes ? What i control is who i buy my shit from and what happens AFTER i receive the product.  I CAN control how much of a risk is involved with bacteria growing that may have somehow got in the powder at the factory, by not exposing the product to any moisture, air, or questionable surface area once i get it.  That was the only point i was making.  I don't know about you, but i have worked in clean rooms and i HAVE worked in factories that are ISO certified so i know the importance of getting products from factories that have this certification.  I'm not sure exactly what is bunk about that.....but if my methodology is bunk i guess i'm really lucky because i have pinned a dozen products hundreds of times over the last decade and dozens of people have used my products with nothing but good things to say over the last decade so if i'm just lucky i'll take that kind of luck any day LOL !!



ISO 9000 is a standard for quality management practices. It's not even a well defined standard for doing things. Basically in an FDA audit a companies quality system will be scrutinized. You pass if you basically "do and practice what you stated in your quality system how you should do it." And yes, I'm well aware of FDA regulated industries, I work in one. 

ISO certified manufacturers are not exclusive to any healthcare industry, it encompasses a wide set of standards that apply to all industries. So what if you worked in an ISO certified manufacturing plant? Doesn't make you anymore qualified than someone else. Clean rooms on the other hand would be necessary for the preparation of injectables, do you have one in your house? Do you have the necessary testing equipment to determine that your environment is controlled? Throwing rubbing alcohol all over your work surface isn't going to ensure anything. 

BA is an excellent antimocrobial preservative. 0.9% is typically what pharma uses in injectable preparations... but BA does have a tendency at room temperature and higher to accelerate protein aggregation (think prions). Not really a big concern in environments we deal with though. 

Bro, I dont think your processes are wrong. In fact I think you probably do a better job than 99% of the people out there. If you continue in this fashion you'll be fine. I still think you should use a .22um filter or better though as an added precaution. Why skimp on something you can control?

I push my oils through a 0.05um filter before I even use them.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 19, 2011)

*A.*



UA_Iron said:


> ISO 9000 is a standard for quality management practices. It's not even a well defined standard for doing things. Basically in an FDA audit a companies quality system will be scrutinized. You pass if you basically "do and practice what you stated in your quality system how you should do it." And yes, I'm well aware of FDA regulated industries, I work in one.
> 
> ISO certified manufacturers are not exclusive to any healthcare industry, it encompasses a wide set of standards that apply to all industries. So what if you worked in an ISO certified manufacturing plant? Doesn't make you anymore qualified than someone else. Clean rooms on the other hand would be necessary for the preparation of injectables, do you have one in your house? Do you have the necessary testing equipment to determine that your environment is controlled? Throwing rubbing alcohol all over your work surface isn't going to ensure anything.
> 
> ...


My neighbor is a bio engineer at the state university here where i live.  If i have to do something really big (with the economy like it is i haven't in a long time) he lets me use one of the 4 clean rooms he has access to.  He does research for the University here and has access after hours, he puts EVERYTHING he does through a .05 but they keep track of the equipment pretty well and i don't like to take advantage of him by using something he is responsible for.  The shit he makes can easily go through a 27 gauge, it's thinner than anything i have ever made, that's for sure.    If i'm doing something small, like just for me, i can control the environment a little better, i can filter 40mls into a sterile bottle pretty quickly after i take it out of the sterilizing heater (is like a small portable oven but for sterilizing hospital equipment.  As you know whatmans can handle some pretty hot stuff.  The more being processed the greater the margin of error, cleanliness wise (my opinion), Now i do plan on getting the Millipore - .22  because, like you said, it's a precaution i should actually be taking since it really isn't that big of an expense.  My point about the ISO certification was that standards are required.  When i worked for MicroChem we had to change a lot of things and make sure we kept everything up to standard when we got certified.  I'm certainly not the guy who will say i'm qualified to do anything i have been doing the last 10 or 11 years LOL !!  I'm certainly not!  I was just saying that i do what i can as far as purchasing from companies that i know, from doing business at MicChem, and that have a certification that i am familiar with.  At least that way i know that SOME standards are required of the comapny.  I can tell you this, there are plenty of companies that say they have medical grade but offer no kind of proof that they are required to keep any kind of standards.  I get your point, and i think this whole thing went on an unnecessary tangent. I think you misunderstood what i was actually trying to say.  When you acquire a product you should store it properly.  I have in the past purchased VERY large (at least for what i do) quantities of certain products.  In order to ensure as little exposure to air i would have to break them down into centigram packages and store in a dry, cool, airtight environment.  Some people get a kilo, and draw from the package they received it in for 7 months opening and closing the package over and over again exposing it to air over and over.  It's important to store your shit properly...


----------



## Aaron S. (May 19, 2011)

O.K. Guys some of you guys know a lot about test in it's many form, i know a couple of you use it exclusively.  The effectiveness rating charts that we are all familiar with give test undeclynate a much lower rating that the others - prop, enanth, cyp, deca, iso etc...is this because they presuppose its in oral form (andriol)??    I want to try this shit but i don't want to buy it if it's not going to behave the way other tests behave.  i want it because it's got such a long half life that if you pin it every 72 hrs it would give you ridiculously high blood serum test levels after about 5 weeks if you did only 750mgs/week, 250mg 3 times a week - with a half life of like 14 days your test levels would be - like 1750mg or something...


----------



## UA_Iron (May 20, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> My neighbor is a bio engineer at the state university here where i live.  If i have to do something really big (with the economy like it is i haven't in a long time) he lets me use one of the 4 clean rooms he has access to.  He does research for the University here and has access after hours, he puts EVERYTHING he does through a .05 but they keep track of the equipment pretty well and i don't like to take advantage of him by using something he is responsible for.  The shit he makes can easily go through a 27 gauge, it's thinner than anything i have ever made, that's for sure.    If i'm doing something small, like just for me, i can control the environment a little better, i can filter 40mls into a sterile bottle pretty quickly after i take it out of the sterilizing heater (is like a small portable oven but for sterilizing hospital equipment.  As you know whatmans can handle some pretty hot stuff.  The more being processed the greater the margin of error, cleanliness wise (my opinion), Now i do plan on getting the Millipore - .22  because, like you said, it's a precaution i should actually be taking since it really isn't that big of an expense.  My point about the ISO certification was that standards are required.  When i worked for MicroChem we had to change a lot of things and make sure we kept everything up to standard when we got certified.  I'm certainly not the guy who will say i'm qualified to do anything i have been doing the last 10 or 11 years LOL !!  I'm certainly not!  I was just saying that i do what i can as far as purchasing from companies that i know, from doing business at MicChem, and that have a certification that i am familiar with.  At least that way i know that SOME standards are required of the comapny.  I can tell you this, there are plenty of companies that say they have medical grade but offer no kind of proof that they are required to keep any kind of standards.  I get your point, and i think this whole thing went on an unnecessary tangent. I think you misunderstood what i was actually trying to say.  When you acquire a product you should store it properly.  I have in the past purchased VERY large (at least for what i do) quantities of certain products.  In order to ensure as little exposure to air i would have to break them down into centigram packages and store in a dry, cool, airtight environment.  Some people get a kilo, and draw from the package they received it in for 7 months opening and closing the package over and over again exposing it to air over and over.  It's important to store your shit properly...




I'll agree we got outta hand haha. I believe you're a good homebrewer bro. Nice to have access to someone like your neighbor for sure. 

I think in the case of getting a kilo+ qty's its better to brew it all at once and filter all at once. Less handling the better.


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> O.K. Guys some of you guys know a lot about test in it's many form, i know a couple of you use it exclusively.  The effectiveness rating charts that we are all familiar with give test undeclynate a much lower rating that the others - prop, enanth, cyp, deca, iso etc...is this because they presuppose its in oral form (andriol)??    I want to try this shit but i don't want to buy it if it's not going to behave the way other tests behave.  i want it because it's got such a long half life that if you pin it every 72 hrs it would give you ridiculously high blood serum test levels after about 5 weeks if you did only 750mgs/week, 250mg 3 times a week - with a half life of like 14 days your test levels would be - like 1750mg or something...




so when you say its effectiveness rating what do you mean exactly?  are you referring to what people are saying?  are they running it for quite long periods since it has such a long half life it would take a while to build up..or are you referring to articles published?  
i believe that if run at like 600mg to 1g every 2 weeks u should definitely be good to go..course if you did inj's more frequently the amount dosed would be smaller..


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

*A.*



UA_Iron said:


> I'll agree we got outta hand haha. I believe you're a good homebrewer bro. Nice to have access to someone like your neighbor for sure.
> 
> I think in the case of getting a kilo+ qty's its better to brew it all at once and filter all at once. Less handling the better.



Oh absolutely !!LOL !!  Leaving that much powder isn't as good of an idea as brewing it all.  I hate saying this kind of shit but i wasn't brewing it.  I was "getting rid of" 25gram bags.  In 07 things got pretty amped around here.  There was an Underground subculture that was freaking huge.  I didn't know anyone that wasn't using "hormone therapy".  People that didn't lift were using HRT for libido and energy.  It's not like that anymore.  I won't have my neighbor anymore in a month.  I'll be moving.  I know he hates doing it for me any way.  It makes him so freaking nervous.  He has a really good job.  He's a PhD at a really big state University, that shouldn't be taking that kind of risk any way.  For him it's one thing but doing it for some kitchen chemist across the courtyard is just not in his best interest.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> so when you say its effectiveness rating what do you mean exactly?  are you referring to what people are saying?  are they running it for quite long periods since it has such a long half life it would take a while to build up..or are you referring to articles published?
> i believe that if run at like 600mg to 1g every 2 weeks u should definitely be good to go..course if you did inj's more frequently the amount dosed would be smaller..


There are charts on different sites that refer to a hormones ability to add size, strength, reduce body fat, amount kept after discontinue, the quality of the gains etc... these charts give test declynate a lower rating than other tests.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

Well i dropped down from 600mg of EQ&NanDec and 700 mg of Test blend to 800mg of TNE (test suspension) so 2100mg to 800mg.  Test suspension is some pretty strong stuff cause i don't feel like i'm dragging ass or anything.  I have read that EQ and Deca have built in tapering systems (the long ass esters)


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

been a while since i filtered any Tren Enanthate (through a .45 so don't beat me down UA Iron! lol) the shit came out absolutely outstanding.  Goes twice as fast as Tren Acetate.  

Also, Just want an opinion, I have to do some Test Acetate.  I'm figuring i need to use the same chemical ratios as with Tren Ace don't you guys think ???


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

Any one think i can make test acetate at like 150mg??  I would really like to do a Test/Tren Acetate at 75/50.  Any one have any experience with test acetate.?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

O.K. i'm trying the Test acetate at 166mg.  Used 2% BA and 17% BB.  This stuff had a really high melting point.


----------



## keith1569 (May 21, 2011)

def curious to see how the pain level is for it compared to say prop..when you gonna give it a try?


----------



## Aaron S. (May 21, 2011)

With regard to testosterone Acetate...Don't even try to make it over 100mg/ml.  I have taken it from 166mg to 89 mg and i'm up to 20%BB and 2% BA.  I'm gonna let it sit and see if it crashes.  At 166mg/cc with 16%BB and 1% BA it crashed in 5 minutes.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 22, 2011)

Wow !  I can see why test acetate isn't a popular hormone.  No shit after going up to 20%BB and 3% BA it still crashed.  i decided to just add 7% Guiaicol and be done with it. I guess i will see.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 22, 2011)

I can't give it a try anytime soon.  I had a request for some.  All i can take is that freaking TNE man.  I wish i could use an estered hormone.  I have religiously taken this shit and slept on my back cause my medial glutes were so sore that lying on my side stretched them too much.  I got to take a break from this bull shit...anybody got any percocete?? LOL


----------



## Aaron S. (May 22, 2011)

making winstrol in injectable form does not negate the fact that it is still 17-alpha alkalated.  I was talking with one of my buddies who was telling me he wasn't interested in making an oral winni because it was toxic that way.  PLEASE tell me if i'm totally off point here but isn't injectible winni more dangerous because it's still just as toxic as an oral version and anything water based has a higher proclivity for bacteria to grown....i am right about this aren't i.  I know some of you guys are freaking encyclopedias on these issues so help me out here if you can.  I mean i have used MANY cc's of winni, mainly cause i seem to have site enhancement from it (no data to support my theory).  But the guy with the Huge ass biceps that was on bigger stronger faster...this dude had to have been on site injectors cause no way it could have been anything else.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 22, 2011)

*A.*

I screwed up and accidentally tried to use my TNE instead of test acetate.  Figured it out and suspended the right stuff, same chem ratios as prop


----------



## Aaron S. (May 22, 2011)

I would never admit this....no i'm gonna.  It seems i got the acetate and base mixed up about a week ago.  I have been putting acetate in my body in raw crystal form....Damn i thought this shit was starting to hurt more and more.  every site i hit last week is still sore as hell.  I can't even sleep right or bump a wall.  Damn i'm an idiot.  I should have realized something was wrong but i just chalked it up to repetitive shots.  Don't ever take advice from me!!!


----------



## keith1569 (May 22, 2011)

lol freakin Aaron!  thats funny only becuase you didnt have anything like an infection occur ha

tried to look up test ace detection time..heh i came up kinda empty..isnt prop 3 weeks..so test ace would be a little less


----------



## Aaron S. (May 23, 2011)

yea.  The thing is it wasn't in a usable for, i mean i know test is in me from it but i don't think it will have the same exact half-life as acetate in a regular form shot into a muscle.  I haven't heard a word about it yet and i'm hopping i won't for a while.  I'm gonna flush anyway i just don't want anything that doesn't have to be there.


----------



## Aaron S. (May 23, 2011)

Made some more TestGel.  Shit is really comming out nice.  Gotta give it to brundel.  The stuff holds perfectly if its in a big syringe or something.  I noticed that if i add just a little isoprop alcohol while i'm mixing it it takes less heat for less time to stir it in.  I think this is the only way i'm gonna use this stuff.  half a gram-a gram and a half a day is a lot to spread on but once this test is over with i will only be doing it every now and then.  And T-Base is cheap any way


----------



## UA_Iron (May 23, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Wow !  I can see why test acetate isn't a popular hormone.  No shit after going up to 20%BB and 3% BA it still crashed.  i decided to just add 7% Guiaicol and be done with it. I guess i will see.



use 100% EO as your carrier oil bro. Try that out. It'll feel better when injected anyway as the EO prevents some of the crystallization of the compound post injection (this will essentially slow the absorption rate a tiny bit too).


----------



## ABSolut (May 23, 2011)

Pinned 1ml of my Tren E and 2ml pharma Test C and OMG my leg hurts todayyyyyyy.


----------



## keith1569 (May 24, 2011)

if your quad isnt used to it, give it time..also tren e is more painful compared to say test e..you will get used to it


----------



## Quez82 (May 24, 2011)

This is bs.  I tried getting ahold of "D" again after a few months, and it's changed.  wtf?


----------



## ABSolut (May 25, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> if your quad isnt used to it, give it time..also tren e is more painful compared to say test e..you will get used to it



The pain mostly gone today (3 days after.) First 2 were pretty bad. Slowed down my walking alot. I noticed a pink/red spot on my leg. It was small at first then it got bigger and sorta moved down my leg as time went on. No swelling or anything, just tenderness. I assume that's the oil just moving down and spreading out due to gravity. I remember this happening before on my other leg with just Test C. Fluke I guess. 
No swelling, no fever or any bad sides so I guess my source is G2G.


Well I'm been having some sleep issues for the last 3 days. Could be anything though. Not tired or anything in the morning. Just a hard time falling asleep. until early AM.


----------



## cutright (May 26, 2011)

^^^^^Try masturbating before bed...it's better then benadryl lol


----------



## Fech89 (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a recommendation as to where I can find the conversion formula for Drostanolone Enanthate. Not sure about the BB and BA %.


----------



## Quez82 (May 26, 2011)

2% BA and 20%BB should be painless.  I'd put it around 300mg's and 200mg's on the safe side if you want.


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

unclem said:


> u really have to no wat ur doing when doing raws but if u think u can do it then do the powders ( raws). but i did them and i got sick of it and sometimes it messed up on me and thats frustrating and it sucks squeezing that damn syringe even with a caulk gun. so i just do others now.


 

i know right


----------



## Digitalash (May 29, 2011)

anyone wanna share D's new address? I asked someone and got the same old one again lol


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 30, 2011)

I have been reading through this when I had a chance, for the past two days. It's been a very good read! Very informative. I have a question for you all though. Are you all using pre-sealed sterile vials, or are you all capping your own? I just can't see investing $165.00-$250.00 for a crimper for personal use. 

Would I buy a 60ml syringe to withdraw it from the stericup, vent the presealed vial, and then dispense whatever amount I was going to need into the vial? After reading through all of this that is the way I envision it in my mind. Thanks for all the info, and all the help!


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2011)

Presealed is best. Make sure they are sterile as there are non sterile.

You can purchase a large syringe like 60ml and dispense from that.

Here is what the setup looks like in action. 250ml stericup, tren ace in GSO, handpump, 20ml syringe with 5ml in it to flush out the filter.
You can then attach a septa top and draw from it. If you choose not to use a septa top you must be EXTRA careful and quick when drawing out the finished product. Remember once you open the top its no longer sterile. To keep things safe be sure to have clean hands and extract quickly...best idea is a sterile septa top.


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2011)

In that pic you can also see a 50ml sterile vial behind the filter, BA and BB in brown containers and the empty bag of raw tren.


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2011)

This doesnt have anything to do with anything but it was in my same pic folder and made me laugh.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 30, 2011)

brundel said:


> Presealed is best. Make sure they are sterile as there are non sterile.
> 
> You can purchase a large syringe like 60ml and dispense from that.
> 
> ...



Did you mix the ba, bb and hormone together and filter all at once? Also did you mix all in the first chamber of the cup, or did you mix them together and then add them to the stericup to filter? Do you have to worry about evaporation with the ba? You, as well as others have been great contributors to this thread. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## cutright (Jun 4, 2011)

I got this set up thanks to brundel it's nice


----------



## coworker23 (Jun 4, 2011)

*fml*



Bigbully100678 said:


> Did you mix the ba, bb and hormone together and filter all at once? Also did you mix all in the first chamber of the cup, or did you mix them together and then add them to the stericup to filter? Do you have to worry about evaporation with the ba? You, as well as others have been great contributors to this thread. I'm glad I found it.



I remember trying to do something like that before... apparently the filter I used was too weak (or I used too much psi). It seems that I remember i tried to use as little as possible and it still blew.

Anyway, I'm just getting back into things since a back injury, apparently perfect timing concerning all the b.s. that went down last Fall. I was wondering if you could PM me, I had a question concerning D.


----------



## coworker23 (Jun 5, 2011)

*....*



Aaron S. said:


> yea.  The thing is it wasn't in a usable for, i mean i know test is in me from it but i don't think it will have the same exact half-life as acetate in a regular form shot into a muscle.  I haven't heard a word about it yet and i'm hopping i won't for a while.  I'm gonna flush anyway i just don't want anything that doesn't have to be there.


 
PM me


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 5, 2011)

Was supposed to be a pm, damn it!!

Cutright, please let me know if you got that?


----------



## yerg (Jun 5, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Was supposed to be a pm, damn it!!
> 
> Cutright, please let me know if you got that?


 Damn, bro be carful!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 5, 2011)

yerg said:


> Damn, bro be carful!!!!!!!!!!!! lol



I know right? Anyhow, I noticed it immediately after I sent it, and immediately erased it. I am fairly sure no one saw it. <---hoping!!


----------



## brundel (Jun 5, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Did you mix the ba, bb and hormone together and filter all at once? Also did you mix all in the first chamber of the cup, or did you mix them together and then add them to the stericup to filter? Do you have to worry about evaporation with the ba? You, as well as others have been great contributors to this thread. I'm glad I found it.



See the beaker on the table?
I place that in a pan with an inch of water in it. heat on low-med.
add BB, then hormone, then BA heat untill everything dissolves then slowly add in oil. once everything is warm transfer into filter.
The filters say 15psi if I remember correctly...do not go over 5-9psi.
5 should be fine.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> See the beaker on the table?
> I place that in a pan with an inch of water in it. heat on low-med.
> add BB, then hormone, then BA heat untill everything dissolves then slowly add in oil. once everything is warm transfer into filter.
> The filters say 15psi if I remember correctly...do not go over 5-9psi.
> 5 should be fine.



You don't boil it correct? I have been reading that boiling it could contaminate the mix because of steam.


----------



## brundel (Jun 5, 2011)

if the water boils a bit its ok but not boiling is better.
DO NOT BOIL the solution in the beaker. 

Just be patient.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 6, 2011)

killer thread!!! you guys really know your stuff!! Cant wait to learn from you all.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> See the beaker on the table?
> I place that in a pan with an inch of water in it. heat on low-med.
> add BB, then hormone, then BA heat untill everything dissolves then slowly add in oil. once everything is warm transfer into filter.
> The filters say 15psi if I remember correctly...do not go over 5-9psi.
> 5 should be fine.



if its a plastic receiver flask like the nalgenes etc then definitely dont go over 5 psi. The vacuum has broken a ton of my receiver flasks and it sucks ass. Also, when you pump go very slowly, the stiction of the cylinder will cause spikes in the vacuum which will impact load the plastic causing it to crack as well - the slower you go, the less the spikes in vacuum.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

i always stay around 5psi..i still had a few cracks in the past from the stericups


----------



## brundel (Jun 6, 2011)

Yah They say 15psi or something but trust me they will crack far short of that.
Millipore ones are plastic. I like them the best but you do have to be careful.


----------



## Quez82 (Jun 7, 2011)

haha, you're in the same boat alot of people are in.  It'd be nice, but noone nice enough to give it out lol


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah it looks like that bro!!! I guess il just order from some of the adds on ecplaza and hope i hit gold...


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 9, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> yeah it looks like that bro!!! I guess il just order from some of the adds on ecplaza and hope i hit gold...



Can you really do that successfully? 

Seriously asking, not being a smart ass....


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Can you really do that successfully?
> 
> Seriously asking, not being a smart ass....




Gona find out. They are all based out of china, and im going to try the gold member and 3rd party verified.


----------



## brundel (Jun 9, 2011)

Be very careful with that.
US D E A. poses as legit sellers for the sole purpose of busting potential AAS manufacturers. Ever see the show cops? Where they put some guy on the corner to buy crack then bust the guy selling it? Or a prostitute who is a cop?  Same shit but easier for them cause they just answer emails.


----------



## brundel (Jun 9, 2011)

There are legit sellers on the b2b sites......but there is no way to know. I have also heard of people being blackmailed through those sites. Send em a bunch of emails...requesting illegal shit...send them money and personal info...and you get a second contact who blackmails you.
Trust me on this.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 9, 2011)

what is b2b? business 2 business?


----------



## yerg (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah,m freind of mine was just blackmailed. Dude ordered some powders and was given the tracking number(there was a package with nothing in it) and was contacted and told that the guy knew he was ordering shit and wanted money or he was gonna contact the FBI. NO JOKE brothers.. Those idiots should be dealt with.  you can get yourself in some hair pulling stressfull shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great.. Thats all i need.


----------



## yerg (Jun 9, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> Great.. Thats all i need.


 Glad i could help!!!!!!!!!  Im kidding bro....stick around


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 9, 2011)

haha will do


----------



## brundel (Jun 9, 2011)

use reputable sources.
Make sure you know someone who has used them.


----------



## booze (Jun 17, 2011)

ok so i recently took delivery of some test enth powder. i havent opened the packaging yet because im not ready to brew but it doesnt feel like a powder. more like a brick! is this right? cannot someone please confirm?


----------



## bccs (Jun 17, 2011)

A brick?!? Thats would be almost a lifetime of gears


----------



## booze (Jun 17, 2011)

lol not the size of a brick, but its not a free flowing powder. its seems to be hard...know what i mean?


----------



## yerg (Jun 17, 2011)

ur good bro


----------



## booze (Jun 17, 2011)

yerg said:


> ur good bro


 
meaning the powder is good to go or were u referring to someone else?!
cheers,


----------



## vizzorz (Jun 17, 2011)

Powder is good man, test e is like a clay texture, melts at like 35 degree celcius so when it returns to a cooler temp it gets really hard like a brick. I prefer cyp cause a lot of test e powder from china has had carboxyl acid, hurts like a bitch


----------



## booze (Jun 18, 2011)

vizzorz said:


> Powder is good man, test e is like a clay texture, melts at like 35 degree celcius so when it returns to a cooler temp it gets really hard like a brick. I prefer cyp cause a lot of test e powder from china has had carboxyl acid, hurts like a bitch


 
awesome, thanks for the info mate. yeah i might try and get some cyp in next time. whats the deca powder like from china? not too worried about pain, as long as it gets me large lol
i have to read through this thread again so i no what im doing when i cook.
is there a good site that shows you how to use the hand pump method to filter?! thanks.


----------



## cutright (Jun 18, 2011)

Ur goods are good, just because it feels like a brick don't tell us much they pack it tight when u open it and bring it to room temp it will start to get mushy just don't sweat it..crack it open and inspect it..put a little in your palm and watch it began to melt


----------



## booze (Jun 18, 2011)

cutright said:


> Ur goods are good, just because it feels like a brick don't tell us much they pack it tight when u open it and bring it to room temp it will start to get mushy just don't sweat it..crack it open and inspect it..put a little in your palm and watch it began to melt


 
ok, thanks cut. im not ready to brew it yet. will exposure to the external environment compromise it at all?! thanks,


----------



## cutright (Jun 18, 2011)

No it won't hurt it, just double bag it and get as much air out as possible, it will be fine, some guys use a vac seal but I never do


----------



## booze (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks again.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have. I sent funds just a few says ago, just waiting on a tracking # and shipment. I'll keep you all posted. Communication has been top notch though.


----------



## yerg (Jun 21, 2011)

bccs said:


> Has anyone dealt with our friend *** recently? I just emailed her and want some reassurance before finalizing anything.


I just cant understand why you guys mention names and such about sources. whats wrong with PMs??? Its not right.. I know what your going to say. I just said her fitst name>.. well, think about that for a minute..


----------



## brundel (Jun 23, 2011)

I think people who mention sources names on open forum should be forever banned from using the source.


----------



## Rockstarz (Jun 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> I think people who mention sources names on open forum should be forever banned from using the source.


 
^+1...Ditto!


----------



## coworker23 (Jun 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> I think people who mention sources names on open forum should be forever banned from using the source.



If you are referring to my comment maybe you should spend less time "thinking" and more time doing something about why it takes someone 50 comments to send a PM.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 24, 2011)

Or just wait till you have 50 posts instead of asking in the open forum. Just a thought 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Jun 24, 2011)

Or I could think about how a guy with 14 posts had the email in the first place. You probably never did. This why its not too bright to talk about private sources in open forum. Lawenforcement is crawling all over the place lookingfor leads. Try making a contribution to the forum instead of running your suckhole.


----------



## yerg (Jun 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> Or I could think about how a guy with 14 posts had the email in the first place. You probably never did. This why its not too bright to talk about private sources in open forum. Lawenforcement is crawling all over the place lookingfor leads. Try making a contribution to the forum instead of running your suckhole.


 And ruining it for every one else, just cause your impatient... doesnt take long to get 50 posts...


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

vizzorz said:


> Powder is good man, test e is like a clay texture, melts at like 35 degree celcius so when it returns to a cooler temp it gets really hard like a brick. I prefer cyp cause a lot of test e powder from china has had carboxyl acid, hurts like a bitch


yes it does...


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

coworker23 said:


> If you are referring to my comment maybe you should spend less time "thinking" and more time doing something about why it takes someone 50 comments to send a PM.


not nice


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 28, 2011)

I looked for a way to edit my post, but could not find a way. I guess IM will only let you edit your last post. Anyhow....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREMBO (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys could answer me if there is some problem in those powders with fiscalisation? How does they come? Is there a kind of "makeup" that the sellers send, like inside of a whey protein, or anything like that?

Iv studied how to homebrew, but i wanna research more about the sending itself, how does the thing come, and if the fiscalisation analyses it.


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> You guys could answer me if there is some problem in those powders with fiscalisation? How does they come? Is there a kind of "makeup" that the sellers send, like inside of a whey protein, or anything like that?
> 
> Iv studied how to homebrew, but i wanna research more about the sending itself, how does the thing come, and if the fiscalisation analyses it.



Sure thing officer.



ceazur said:


> Pro hormones are like eating a chicken wing, gears is like eating the chickens entire family


----------



## brundel (Jun 30, 2011)

How it is sent is not something we want to talk about in open forums.


----------



## TREMBO (Jun 30, 2011)

lol...

sorry guys, i think this "specials subjects" must be talked in private

if someone could mp me with an msn or some helpfull information, id thank!


----------



## vizzorz (Jul 1, 2011)

Yer talking about packing is a no no!! Loads of different methods! None of which should be talked a out ona forum, but Chinese sellers can either be careless or work really well with you, talk with your person build a relationship, reap the rewards


----------



## brundel (Jul 1, 2011)

In the future, Please refrain from mentioning private sources in open forums like this.
None of us want these sources to go away and putting them out on blast like that is ignorant at best. It puts everyone including those who use them at risk and more often than not the people asking have 1-10 posts which usually means they are not valued members of this community but are more likely law enforcement. This thread is meant as a source for information, not a source for cops to troll for their next victim.


----------



## brundel (Jul 1, 2011)

Notice how all the guys asking for sources have a low post count.
DO NOT GIVE OUT PRIVATE SOURCE INFO TO THESE GUYS.
Search the posters name...look at other stuff they post about.....
they are not who you might think.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2011)

*No source checking or source discussion allowed! *


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> Notice how all the guys asking for sources have a low post count.
> DO NOT GIVE OUT PRIVATE SOURCE INFO TO THESE GUYS.
> Search the posters name...look at other stuff they post about.....
> they are not who you might think.


Very true words.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *No source checking or source discussion allowed! *



^^^^

MANDATORY!!  Give your guy a GTG by all means, but if you have a sensitive question(use common sence)PM and or email them 

RNM


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 1, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I have. I sent funds just a few says ago, just waiting on a tracking # and shipment. I'll keep you all posted. Communication has been top notch though.



^^^

 
Example of the wrong way to bump and or shouting out!!!! (Not to flame bro), but way TMI. Better way would have been" great comm and customer service thus far,will update. 

When all happens to your satisfaction happens say"Thanks yxz  you da man!!  And if you are not satified, contact the APPROPRIATE mod 


RMN


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> Notice how all the guys asking for sources have a low post count.
> DO NOT GIVE OUT PRIVATE SOURCE INFO TO THESE GUYS.
> Search the posters name...look at other stuff they post about.....
> they are not who you might think.



Sorry man... I'm new in this homebrew stuff and I confess that I got a little "excited" when I discovered this possibility, because here in my country I'v never ever knew or heard about that... All people here just buy the gear made for a very high price, like 2 or 3 times the price that the normal sites sell the stuff.

I'll start as you said: getting confidence and letting the comunity know me, see that I'm a good guy and I'm not a crazy one that came and want the thinks right in the moment.

But I'm sure that I can make a lot of things for us, like taking photos or doing videos of the process... Now I'm studing the max as I can to make the things in a very secure way.


----------



## brundel (Jul 1, 2011)

The thing to remember is that in most countries manufacturing anabolic steroids is illegal. For this reason discussions should be as...general as possible. 
In addition, it important to consider the fact that it is against the rules here to discuss sources. Period.
This also includes shipping and handling. ANything pertaining to a private source just makes for trouble. 
So we can have a great discussion about pharmaceutical compounding and the thousands of people who view this site can learn from it, or, we can have 50% of the thread cops or guys with 10 posts asking for sources (probably also cops) which will take away from the overall value of the forum as well as put our members at risk.

Better to read and learn. Sources are everywhere.
Just not here.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

brundel, don't you think that our topic (homebrew) needs a particular section in the fórum? It would be great if we got a subdivision of the chemical forum just for pharmaceutical homebrew, with some specific topics like: material, formulas, users formulas, methods, etc...

I would me much more easier and organised for someone to found a specific subject... Have you ever discussed that with the moderators? If I may say, you would be an excellent moderator for this new subforum! I was reading this entire post and you always came with good ideas.


----------



## brundel (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it could be possible.
I would be willing to contribute either way.
Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## vizzorz (Jul 2, 2011)

It's easy to find powder sources, doesn't taken more than 3 brain cells. But there's more to homebrew than getting powder, what's the point if you don't have the right ingredients and equiptment as well as method perfected. Waste of powder! Don't ask for sources ask for advice to SAFELY produce these products. It's all about research, research what to use, research for to trust, email and talk to people. This is your health, not buying a tv!


----------



## vizzorz (Jul 2, 2011)

The only sites that should be talked about are ones that sell filters, bb, ba, beakers, vials and other equipment as this is more important than sourcing powders, as these products will play a larger role in keep a homebrew product safe


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 2, 2011)

How do I remove the esters to make base?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 2, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> How do I remove the esters to make base?



There is a detailed description for the synovex conversion on basskillers website. However, just fyi, test base is the cheapest powder you can buy. No need to do any conversion, just brew it up. It wouldn't cost much more, and you would get WAY more powder than doing the conversion.

I have not done the synovex conversion myself, however everyone seems to say that you can't completely remove the estradiol from the pellets.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 2, 2011)

I ordered the raw powder so I should be good to go then


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, i'v readed the first #300 posts of this topic and I got some doubts:

1) Do you have to put the BA + BB + POWDER plus or minus the oil in the beaker for heating? Or do you do all without the oil and put in the vial, and after you filter the oil trought the vial?

2) Has anyone tried to create a vacuum inside a vial when using a needle filter? It's the same logic that the stericup. You attach 2 needles at the vial, by one you push the solution trought the filter and by the other you pull the air from the vial. That's an alternative for the stericup.

For now, that's allright... I want to thank Aaron S., cutright and brundel for the informations that you guys gived at the topic, and for sharing your experiences and knowlege for us. Thank you very much!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 2, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Hey guys, i'v readed the first #300 posts of this topic and I got some doubts:
> 
> 1) Do you have to put the BA + BB + POWDER plus or minus the oil in the beaker for heating? Or do you do all without the oil and put in the vial, and after you filter the oil trought the vial?
> 
> ...



Ba + BB + Powder first for heat up, Add in Oil, Heat again, let cool slightly, and filter out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2011)

yerg said:


> I just cant understand why you guys mention names and such about sources. whats wrong with PMs??? Its not right.. I know what your going to say. I just said her fitst name>.. well, think about that for a minute..


 


brundel said:


> I think people who mention sources names on open forum should be forever banned from using the source.


 
If you report the posts they can be dealt with


----------



## cutright (Jul 3, 2011)

Pm's are nice but don't think for a minute LE can't get 50 to 100 post and start sending PM's for info....just something to think about


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 3, 2011)

Let's say that I get a X powder of an oral medicine...

1) For taking it orally is just necessary that I put them in capsules? I've readed one post that brundel has telled how to make that, weightening the stuff and etc... Or does it need to make some kind of conversion?

2) If I want to take them in liquid form, what are the procedures?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 3, 2011)

For orals there are a lot if ways to make them in liquid form. Some can be dissolved in everclear. Others you can use peg (poly ethylene glycol) or glycerine. Do a search on google for liquid conversion. There is also some stuff called ora sweet which you can use to make a decent suspension. Hope this helps.


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If you report the posts they can be dealt with



I did, thanks capt.


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

cutright said:


> Pm's are nice but don't think for a minute LE can't get 50 to 100 post and start sending PM's for info....just something to think about



This is why I have in my sig a statement regarding my inability to provide a source. Keeps people from asking.
Most people who value their sources for raws dont want to tell people.
PM or not.


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Let's say that I get a X powder of an oral medicine...
> 
> 1) For taking it orally is just necessary that I put them in capsules? I've readed one post that brundel has telled how to make that, weightening the stuff and etc... Or does it need to make some kind of conversion?
> 
> ...



I can help you with liquid oral conversion if you like.
The procedure your referring to is for capsules. Caps are nice because you can take a couple to the gym with you or work or whatever and not need the whole bottle and a syringe for measuring.


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

Some medications can also be compounded into a sublingual.
Test suspension is a good one and I like 100mg prior to training.
Mine taste like bubblegum.


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

I wrote this a long time ago and have not really looked over it but I know everything is good procedure wise.
I will say that this is useless info these days because there are so many places to get raw powders.


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

The SYNO conversion:

Supplies Needed:

Start with 2 carts then once you have it down you can do more. Trust me on this I don’t do more than 4 after MANY conversions.

A couple of 600ml Bomex beakers/ or coffee pots and Pyrex measuring cups of equal volume will suffice. MUST HAVE A POUR SPOUT ON THE FRONT and the ability to determine how much fluid is in the container.

2 Bottles of HEET. Methanol, yellow and blue bottles.

Coffee filters, cup not cone, big ones.

Paper clips or clothespins, have many on hand just incase.

2 gallons distilled water. Keep in refrigerator at while not using so it’s always cool.

Cottage cheese or margarine container thoroughly cleaned with a safety pin hole in the bottom. This must allow the distilled water to drip not pour in. Test it before you use it. It must be able to hold 500ml distilled water.

A bowl and some paper towels.

Preferably you will also have a desk lamp that will radiate a lot of heat.


1. 2 carts syno pellets in a 600ml Bomex glass beaker. Use a paperclip to push the pellets out.

2. Crush the pellets into a powder. (Doesn’t have to be perfect, this is just to make it dissolve faster)

3. Add roughly 100ml -150ml methanol. (HEET) Yellow and blue bottle.

4. Cover top. Swirl around from time to time until all residual pellet fragments are dissolved. This will not be clear there will be powder in the heet. You know it’s done because the larger fragments are dissolved.

5. Fasten a coffee filter to another flask or coffee pot, ( what I use sometimes) Fasten with clothespins or paper clips. Make sure you use something with a pour spout like a coffee pot or beaker. Make sure you can easily unfasten the paperclips or whatever from the front pour spout area in order to drain the fluid.

6. Pour the dissolved solution through the coffee filter. This gets out the binders and fillers. There should be some white residue left in the filter. Filter times vary depending on filters. Use cup filters not cone.

7. While filtering wash the 600ml Bomex beaker or the like. Again make sure it has a pour spout. Pyrex measuring cups work as well. DRY the beaker totally.

8. Remove the coffee filter with the binders and throw it away

9. Pour the syno methanol solution into the clean, dry 600ml beaker.

10. Place the cottage cheese container on top, fill with roughly 350ml-400ml distilled water and put the whole contraption in the freezer. The water should be dripping slowly into the beaker. Make sure to keep an eye on it. Takes maybe 15 min.

11. Once the water reaches the 450ml or so mark remove it from the freezer and stop the drip. On the 2-3-4th batches you’ll have a lower level as you’ll use less methanol so your total volume after adding distilled water will be more like 350-400ml.

12. After cleaning the Beaker or whatever you used previously, fasten another coffee filter to the rim. Be sure it can take 500ml+ and make sure the filter is on tight. This is where your PROP is.

13. Slowly pour the solution into the filter. Big filters work better for me because they are easier to attach and to deal with in general. You don’t want to have to remove the filter with the prop crystals in it and have it spill all over you sink or carpet. Let it filter through you may need to kind of scrape the bottom of the beaker to get all the crystals out. You can use an additional 100ml or so distilled water to rinse the beaker out and add to the filtrate. DISTILLED WATER ONLY HERE.

14. Take the Filter after it has drained and there is a white mushy/chalky powder remaining. Get a bowl and put a few paper towels in the bottom to absorb fluid. Put the coffee filter in the bowl on top of the paper towels, additional fluid will begin to be absorbed into the paper towels. I like to set up a desk lamp with a bright light and put it over the bowl very close to the powder, NOT ON. LOL and Not in the bloody oven for *&%$ sake unless you want to ruin everything. You will need to let everything dry 100% this is very important. After a few min replace the paper towels on bottom, eventually remove them so everything can dry.You’ll need to use something to scrape the powder off the filter and chop it up a bit into a finer and finer powder until it’s dry. If you let it sit alone it can take days to dry. If you use a lamp or something you can do it in a few hours thus reducing the whole process time by several days.

Now repeat 3 more times. Everything the same except reduce the amount of methanol to only as much as is needed to dissolve the powder completely. This time around you should not see any powder like the first time as we already removed the fillers. So once dissolved the solution should be ALMOST clear but not like pure water. If you have pieces that won’t dissolve, you didn’t let the powder dry and you’re a Weenie. You’ll be fine just keep on with it as planned and be sure to dry it better next round.

15. After the 4th re-crystallization leave the filtrate in the filter still attached to the contraption you were using to drain your fluid into.Undo the front and pour the fluid out being careful not to spill your prop crystals.
Rinse the crystals with 1 gallon Distilled water. Do this by slowly pouring water into the filter where your prop crystals are. I use a spray bottle to keep everything moving and to keep things off the sides. RINSE ALOT. You will have to Pour the water out of the beaker many times before your done, this is why I said to make sure you can easily remove the fixture.
NOW DRY

After you have dried it for the fourth time make sure it’s dry this time, don’t be a weenie. It will screw everything up. Must be dry.

16. From here, weigh your powder to be sure what you’ve got. You’ll have from 2 carts between 2-3.5 grams probably depending on how anal you were. Remember we would rather have 2 grams of PROP than 3.5 grams of Prop and Estradiol.


BRUNDEL


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

Keep some nolva on hand because while this works well its easy to make a mistake and...even if you dont only a small amount of E2 will have you with gyno in days.
I ran a bunch of batches with no issues but the last one gave me wicked gyno symptoms. All symptoms subsided within 2 weeks with nolva 20mg daily and cessation of prop administration.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow... That was spectacular, but what is SYNO? That method is for taking propionate orally?

I think I'll prefer the caps method because of it's practicity... For a 17AA steroid, is just putting the powder into capsules? (with proper measures of weight). Like dianabol, oxandrolone, stanozolol, aromasin, etc... etc... Just take the powder of this stuff and put them into capsules?

Brundel, where did you post that? I was wondering if I could see more posts of you in other boars, I just learned and keep learning a lot from you!


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

Conversions and Recipes


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 3, 2011)

For now I've readed more than #500 posts of this entire topic ehehehe


----------



## brundel (Jul 3, 2011)

Syno is prop and estradiol. This is a method for removing the estradiol.

For caps Follow the instructions I outlined in a previous post in this thread.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there any possibility of making homebrew HCG or GH? Or they just don't fit in that chemic?

I'v readed the whole topic but found nothing about it... Just some strange stuff about epinephrine from Aaron S. (lol, kidding) He's as big as crazy!!!


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 5, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Is there any possibility of making homebrew HCG or GH? Or they just don't fit in that chemic?
> 
> I'v readed the whole topic but found nothing about it... Just some strange stuff about epinephrine from Aaron S. (lol, kidding) He's as big as crazy!!!



No, you wouldn't be able to homebrew either of those. They are quite sophisticated.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 5, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Ba + BB + Powder first for heat up, Add in Oil, Heat again, let cool slightly, and filter out.



You dont even need to heat up, but it will quicken the whole process. 

Heating will discolor some powders/solutions due to oxidation.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 5, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Is there any possibility of making homebrew HCG or GH? Or they just don't fit in that chemic?
> 
> I'v readed the whole topic but found nothing about it... Just some strange stuff about epinephrine from Aaron S. (lol, kidding) He's as big as crazy!!!



Not unless you wanted to invest serious money for the equipment.

RNM


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that I'd make a tutorial when I'll do my first conversion... I think I'll do it in video and take some photos too, for clearing some people's mind, what you guys think?

I would like to know if the procedure is correct, if not, please, correct me!

1)17AA into capsules

The 17AA is very simple... Take the raw powder and just weight the empty capsules (for knowing that this weight is useless) and fill them with the filler (whey protein/malto/BCAA/anything), after that you weight again and see how much powder you can store at those capsules... Make de math according to your number of capsules and dosage required, like: if you will do 100 caps with 50mg you'll need 5g of powder from the 17AA. Take off 5g of the total filler weight and add the 5g of powder, mix well and fill the caps!

Is that correct?

2)Powder conversion

The powder conversion for injectable steroids:

Put the powder + BA + BB in a beaker parcially submerged in hot water that isn't boiling... After that, mix for 20 minutes than add the oil of your preference (cotonseed/grapeseed/etc) and mix. Then, go to filtration, it could be by a stericup or a wathman filter (that's the method that I choosed)... For the whatman I'll filter two times, one time with a .45 to another beaker and the second one trought a .22 to a steril vial. I'll try the method that I was wondering, that you use another needle for making a negative pressure at the vial while you push the solution into the filter. For this conversion I'll use 2% of BA and 10% of BB.

Is all correct?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 7, 2011)

An iteresting thing that I've readed was about geometric dilution method for mixing powders that you'll use for filling caps.

Exemple:

You are preparating some stanozolol powder, about 5g, with 95g of whey protein for filling 100 caps and prepare a 50mg/capsule. But when you will mix these two powders you don't want to put 95g of whey directly with 5g of powder because the powder could be not mixed very good, as small amounts get concentrated in different parts of the whey.

You need to start with equal amounts, 5g of powder + 5g of whey = 10g and mix, after that, + 10g of whey = 20g and mix, after that + 20g of whey = 40g and mix, after + 40g of whey and etc...


----------



## brundel (Jul 7, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> I think that I'd make a tutorial when I'll do my first conversion... I think I'll do it in video and take some photos too, for clearing some people's mind, what you guys think?
> 
> I would like to know if the procedure is correct, if not, please, correct me!
> 
> ...



See bold


----------



## brundel (Jul 7, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> An iteresting thing that I've readed was about geometric dilution method for mixing powders that you'll use for filling caps.
> 
> Exemple:
> 
> ...



I have always just used a mortar and pestle. MSM is my favorite filler. I use a mortar and pestle to make everything super fine then I pour everything into a coffee grinder for mixing.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol... Thank you brundel, I was missing your wise opinion!


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 8, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> An iteresting thing that I've readed was about geometric dilution method for mixing powders that you'll use for filling caps.
> 
> Exemple:
> 
> ...




This method is extremely important for caps under 10mg/cap. Think letro at 1.25mg/cap...


----------



## yerg (Jul 8, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> This method is extremely important for caps under 10mg/cap. Think letro at 1.25mg/cap...


 Good point.  also shit like methyltrienolone at mcg doses


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone can certify my logic at this chemic?

Let's supose that I got 100g of a powder and want to conver into 200mg/ml concentration, 2% BA and 20% BB.

100.000mg---- xml
200mg-------- 1ml
x = 500ml

I'll need 500ml for getting that concentration...

2% BA = 10ml
20% BB = 100ml
total = 110ml

Oil = 390ml

390 (oil) + 110 (BA + BB) = 500ml with 100g = 200mg/ml

all correct?


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 12, 2011)

Honestly I would not brew the 100g at once. If you mess up its all screwed. I would go with like 10 to 30ml vials. 

And make like 100ml at a time. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Jul 12, 2011)

If its your first few times smaller batches is a good idea.
Once you have done it a few times you can start making larger batches using a stericup filter.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 12, 2011)

brundel said:


> If its your first few times smaller batches is a good idea.
> Once you have done it a few times you can start making larger batches using a stericup filter.



Truth! 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, no your math is not correct. You forgot to include the powder displacement.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 12, 2011)

Lets say that I'll do 20g at each time:

20g of powder
I want 200mg/ml

20.000mg ----- X ml
200mg -------- 1 ml
X = 100ml

20% BB = 20ml
2% BA = 2ml
Oil = 78ml
Total = 100ml

How do I calculate the powder displacement?


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 12, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Lets say that I'll do 20g at each time:
> 
> 20g of powder
> I want 200mg/ml
> ...



WEll going off a powder calc I use, i set the  weight to .9 
making 20grams at 200mg/ml for a total of 100 ml with 2%ba and 20%bb came to

20grams powder
60ml oil
2ml ba
20ml bb

that will make you 100ml

here is a calc link
Steroid Powder calculator


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 12, 2011)

As mentioned in some of the previous posts, .85 will get you closer to the right displacement in the powder calculator provided by keith1569.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 13, 2011)

Keith, why did you used 0.9? Some special reason?


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 13, 2011)

a few pages back there was discussion about weights of powders and that is you use .9 it is a good number to use for all powders.  When making 100ml the amount displaced between .85 and .9 is minimal but i still go with .9


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 13, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> a few pages back there was discussion about weights of powders and that is you use .9 it is a good number to use for all powders.  When making 100ml the amount displaced between .85 and .9 is minimal but i still go with .9



thanks for paying attention bro 

between .85 and .95 is your range, with .9 being an excellent choice for all compounds which will put very close to accurate dosing.

never, ever, ever should one use anything below .85. Your gear will be underdosed.


----------



## Imosted (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey got a question to vets on brewing, ok so i have been reading and nobody really mentioned using olive oil for brewing, is there a reason behind this, i was looking at some HG gear, like Sustanon and Primo from Turkey and they use Olive oil.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 13, 2011)

Olive oil is just thick as hell 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 13, 2011)

homebrew powder
HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 13, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> homebrew powder
> HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community.



You mean beverage?


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to make an test prop/npp blend. make up 100 ml and see how it goes. 100/100 mg/ml.  sounds yummy


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm planning on trying my hand at home brewing. I'm going to start with some test prop.

My ultimate goal is to be able to make my own HRT and have

100mg/ml test E
50mg/ml mast E

blend, and dose that at 1ml 2x/week


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 15, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> I'm planning on trying my hand at home brewing. I'm going to start with some test prop.
> 
> My ultimate goal is to be able to make my own HRT and have
> 
> ...



That is easy as pie brother


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

so i made 100mls of test e but ran out of time to filter it all. Half is filtered, half is not but are in separate vials. I baked both vials in the oven. Is it ok for me to filter the unfiltered stuff at later date? I assume it will be. Thanks.
PS some of you have pm'd me. I can reply yet because i dont have enough posts. Sorry.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow this thread is filled with great info. I think im gonna pull the trigger on some powder. Im thinking about brewin up some Test E to start off because it seems pretty basic. My question is, if i were to just do this for personal use, would i need all that fancy set up or could i get away with just using say a 20cc syringe and a filter?


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

no need for a fancy set up with small volumes. i tried to do 100mls but ran out of time because it took so fukn long to filter lol
has anybody got some info on using the pump/vacuum method!?! thanks.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya I don't plan on doing more than 50ml at a time. I am so close to ordering. Just a quick questions though...what is the usual amount of time it takes to brew 50ml of test e with a basic setup?


----------



## Dannie (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry it it has been asked before. 
How should I sterilise the glassware?
Do I need Nylon or PVDF filter to filter the oil (and then the substance) ? 
Do I need to 'bake' the final product?

Also Is there a website where homebrew of aas is described, preferably with some kick ass pain free recipes for Bold


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Wow this thread is filled with great info. I think im gonna pull the trigger on some powder. Im thinking about brewin up some Test E to start off because it seems pretty basic. My question is, if i were to just do this for personal use, would i need all that fancy set up or could i get away with just using say a 20cc syringe and a filter?



This is the basic:

Powder
Oil
BA
BB
Filter .22
Sterile vial
Beaker


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

booze said:


> no need for a fancy set up with small volumes. i tried to do 100mls but ran out of time because it took so fukn long to filter lol
> has anybody got some info on using the pump/vacuum method!?! thanks.



How long did you take to filter up that 50ml?

What filter are you using? .45 or .22?

Did you try to push the syringe attached to the filter while pull the other one, creating a vacuum that facilitate the sucking of the oil to the vial?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Sorry it it has been asked before.
> How should I sterilise the glassware?
> Do I need Nylon or PVDF filter to filter the oil (and then the substance) ?
> Do I need to 'bake' the final product?
> ...



1) Usually pple buy the vials already sterilised... I've never brewed yet, but I think that few persons sterilise their beakers in bowling water before mixing.

2) Some people filter the oil before the mix, but it's not necessary. You do need to filter the oil + ba + bb + powder solution before putting in the vial.

3) No

PS. I've never brewed before, all I'm talking about here is from my previous reading (that's serious, I'm not joking or trying to be fake something that I do). Soon I'll be brewing.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks,
& I believe you, seen your post in some RNM thread 



What filter do I need? 
 Nylon or PVDF?


----------



## weightslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

ALWAYS filter your oil before using....ALWAYS!!!!! you can never be to sterile when it comes to this. and, use already sealed sterile vials, believe me it will save you some infections.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 16, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> This is the basic:
> 
> Powder
> Oil
> ...



Ya that's pretty much what I planned on using plus a 20ml syringe. I was gonna follow the basskillers test e conversion guide. 

Another question...do I need a lurelock syringe or can I use a lureslip syringe to attach with the filter.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 16, 2011)

You need luerlock. You may want to get a 10cc syringe to. 20cc is harder to push imo

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> ALWAYS filter your oil before using....ALWAYS!!!!! you can never be to sterile when it comes to this. and, use already sealed sterile vials, believe me it will save you some infections.



Another good obsevation is to use a .22 filter instead a .45


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 16, 2011)

True. .22 is safer but is quite a buy harder to push oil through.  I haven't had any problems using a .45um.
I have used both though. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 16, 2011)

I see no point in filtering twice. In my opinion it is an unnecessary step, particularly if you are filtering into pre-sealed sterile vials. It's not touching the air, it's passing straight through the filter into the closed vial.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 16, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Another good obsevation is to use a .22 filter instead a .45



Ya I planned on getting .22 filters. I don't mind the extra hassle as long as it is filtered good.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> True. .22 is safer but is quite a buy harder to push oil through.  I haven't had any problems using a .45um.
> I have used both though.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G



Hw long it took when you used a .45 and a .22?

Did you use another needle attached to the vial for depresurizing?


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> How long did you take to filter up that 50ml?
> 
> What filter are you using? .45 or .22?
> 
> Did you try to push the syringe attached to the filter while pull the other one, creating a vacuum that facilitate the sucking of the oil to the vial?


 
took me forever. i remember the first 30ml took me 1 hour and it was hard work lol so i would say hour and a half for the 50ml. using a .45.

And Im not sure what you mean by pulling the other one?! i just filtered straight into a vial.

Im never using a standard syringe filter again. I need some info on the hand pumps please. Also will my unfiltered gear that i have left over be fine to filter at a later date? Thanks.


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

cutright said:


> It's real comparable to E, it's a slower ester by about 4 or so days, the E is what I like. But get the millipore set up and filtering with a .22 will be a walk in the park


 
cutright, are you able to list what is required for the millipore setup? thanks.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 16, 2011)

Milipore you just need the hand pump and the milipore. Get some large syringes with a bug guage to suck up the oil to be transferred to your sterile vials. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

booze said:


> took me forever. i remember the first 30ml took me 1 hour and it was hard work lol so i would say hour and a half for the 50ml. using a .45.
> 
> And Im not sure what you mean by pulling the other one?! i just filtered straight into a vial.
> 
> Im never using a standard syringe filter again. I need some info on the hand pumps please. Also will my unfiltered gear that i have left over be fine to filter at a later date? Thanks.



It's a theory of mine:

You use one syringe to push the oil throught the filter into the vial and in the same time another different syringe for pulling the air inside the vial, creating a vacuum in the vial and facilitating the aspiration of the oil.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone knows this product?

RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Sterile PVDF 33mm Syringe Filters

It says "Suitable for filtering water based solutions" Is that true? Because it's PVDF, I thought that for water based the more suitable was PES. (See what I'm talking about at the beginning of this hp: RLS Filtration Systems)

I supose those are better than Whatman's because they're 33mm instead of 25mm from Whatman's.


----------



## booze (Jul 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Milipore you just need the hand pump and the milipore. Get some large syringes with a bug guage to suck up the oil to be transferred to your sterile vials.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 
Thanks, Ive got a price for the hand pump sorted but im still unclear how everything is connected? The pump is connected to ID Tubing I assume, but what happens from there? Obviously have to draw your unfiltered oil from a beaker somewhere and is expelled somewhere? Where is the filter located? Links would be great. Thanks.


----------



## booze (Jul 17, 2011)

brundel said:


> Presealed is best. Make sure they are sterile as there are non sterile.
> 
> You can purchase a large syringe like 60ml and dispense from that.
> 
> ...


 
so looking at this pic, is the unfiltered gear on top and filtered underneath? in between is a millipore filter of some description? Is this them? RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Stericup Complete Filter Units with Durapore PVDF Membranes

And can you replace the filters easily enough or is the whole unit thrown out after use? Thanks again.


----------



## rickusa2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

go with producing own,that way u know you are getting legit product.when looking for powders source,email few sources and tell them u want to buy test sample first,like couple different poders in 10g and 20 gram orders,like 50 grams total.that way u can produce small batch and test on self,only way to be sure.if not legit,u only risk 50 gram order,like proably 125-175 dollars depnding on what u order.if source legit,will accomadate u to get your business,if they want like 100gram -500 gram min purchase,dont risk it,check china,best place for legit cheap powders good luck.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 17, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> It's a theory of mine:
> 
> You use one syringe to push the oil throught the filter into the vial and in the same time another different syringe for pulling the air inside the vial, creating a vacuum in the vial and facilitating the aspiration of the oil.



If you have a sealed sterile vial, all you need to do is "vent" the vial with a needle. Not the entire syringe. That way the air has a place to escape as it's displaced by the oil.

In other words you'll have two needles in the vial at once. The vent, and the one with the syringe and filter that you are filtering through.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 17, 2011)

booze said:


> so looking at this pic, is the unfiltered gear on top and filtered underneath? in between is a millipore filter of some description? Is this them? RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Stericup Complete Filter Units with Durapore PVDF Membranes
> 
> And can you replace the filters easily enough or is the whole unit thrown out after use? Thanks again.



You are correct in your explanation of the operation. Unfiltered up top, the hand pump creates a vacuum im the bottom chamber where it goes through the filter into. 

One time use only though. Kinda sucks. Me personally I will never use the caulk gun method with the 60ml syringe again. Far too time consuming. The syringe kept distorting and contorting on me. For small quantities I would probably do the 10ml syringe and needle filter.

By the way, amazon.com has the stericups for a case price. Around $100 for the case. But depending on how much brewing you're going to be doing, it may be worth it.


----------



## booze (Jul 17, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> You are correct in your explanation of the operation. Unfiltered up top, the hand pump creates a vacuum im the bottom chamber where it goes through the filter into.
> 
> One time use only though. Kinda sucks. Me personally I will never use the caulk gun method with the 60ml syringe again. Far too time consuming. The syringe kept distorting and contorting on me. For small quantities I would probably do the 10ml syringe and needle filter.
> 
> By the way, amazon.com has the stericups for a case price. Around $100 for the case. But depending on how much brewing you're going to be doing, it may be worth it.



Thanks for the info. I'm not sure I follow on the syringe part though? Or is that something different?! I'll be doing a fair bit of brewing so I def need a better method. I'm not from usa so amazon not an option sorry.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 17, 2011)

If you go the milipour route they are about 10 bucks to filter 150ml. Really that isn't bad compared to buying it premade. If you want cheaper go with a syringe filter. That's 5 bucks. Good luck getting over 100ml through though 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2011)

Please do not discuss sources in this forum. I don't want to close any accounts here but if sourcing is posted I'm forced to ban guys.

Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

Im reopening the thread.

*NO SOURCE DISCUSSION*


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank God!!!


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Indeed....too much good info in here. Would suck to have to start all over again. Please guys....dont be asking for sources. If you look hard enough you will find it.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 18, 2011)

So if i am only doing 50-100ml at a time i can get away with using a 20ml syringe and a .22 filter? I dont really mind waiting. How much can i get threw one filter before having to replace it??


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> So if i am only doing 50-100ml at a time i can get away with using a 20ml syringe and a .22 filter? I dont really mind waiting. How much can i get threw one filter before having to replace it??


 100ml


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> So if i am only doing 50-100ml at a time i can get away with using a 20ml syringe and a .22 filter? I dont really mind waiting. How much can i get threw one filter before having to replace it??




I would say go with a 10cc syringe, easier to push.  I prefer a 5cc. I have trouble pushing 50ml through a .2 filter, but can get 100ml through a .45 no problem.  neather have given me problems


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 19, 2011)

so if i were to use a stericup method. I just pour the unfiltered mixture into the top and use a pump to pull the mixture to the bottom. Then once that is done do i just pop the top off and use a 10ml syringe and start filling vials? Is there a way to keep the bottom container from being open for too long. It just seems like you go through all that work to get it filtered only to have to expose it to the elements again.


----------



## booze (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think u can get it perfectly sterile mate. I guess that's why you bake after?

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

you got it..thats what i do..except i pull it up in a 20cc syringe..some refilter through a .45 when putting it into vials, but imo it isnt necessary


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 19, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> I would say go with a 10cc syringe, easier to push.  I prefer a 5cc. I have trouble pushing 50ml through a .2 filter, but can get 100ml through a .45 no problem.  neather have given me problems



I have read multiple times that you can't filter out bacteria using a  .45 filter. I used a 22 and a caulk gun when I did 200 ml and went through 2 filters, so I second heavyirons reply of 100ml.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 19, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I have read multiple times that you can't filter out bacteria using a  .45 filter. I used a 22 and a caulk gun when I did 200 ml and went through 2 filters, so I second heavyirons reply of 100ml.



How long it took?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 19, 2011)

booze said:


> I don't think u can get it perfectly sterile mate. I guess that's why you bake after?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



A guy I trust autoclaves his viles after brewing using a pressure cooker. I will ask him the method and post it here. The ba in the brew is to help kill any bacteria that did not get filtered out.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 19, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> How long it took?



Took about 3.5-4 hours from start to finish. That was also my first time. It probably would only take me about 2 to do the same amount now using the same method.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 19, 2011)

ya i might just end up using the stericup method. it just seems easier. Hopefully i will be ordering soon!!!


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

if your gonna go with .2 i would do the stericup way..pushing 100ml through a .2 is gonna blow


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm gathering all of my supplies to get ready for my first brewing.

I am still kind of up in the air as to which scale to buy, any recommendations?

I am thinking that a scale that measures to .001g with a max weight of 20g is probably a good starting point. 

Any ideas?


----------



## brundel (Jul 19, 2011)

You can use a septa top to cap the media bottle after filtering with a stericup filter.
It has a silicon stopper similar to a vial making the receiver flask act like a giant vial.
Make sure that 1. it will fit the receiver (probably 45mm) 2. it is sterile or you have the capacity to sterilize it. (autoclave or pressure cooker)


----------



## brundel (Jul 19, 2011)

Benzyl alcohol is not added to sterilize anything or to kill bacteria.
The job of sterilization is left to the filter thats the whole point of STERILE filtering.
Benzyl alcohol is added to KEEP things sterile by making the environment within the vial hostile to potential bacteria or fungi.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 19, 2011)

brundel said:


> You can use a septa top to cap the media bottle after filtering with a stericup filter.
> It has a silicon stopper similar to a vial making the receiver flask act like a giant vial.
> Make sure that 1. it will fit the receiver (probably 45mm) 2. it is sterile or you have the capacity to sterilize it. (autoclave or pressure cooker)



dropped a media vial on the floor a few months ago and lost 500 ml tren ace   be careful


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

oh god! that would hella blow!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 20, 2011)

First I want to thank Bigbully100678 for the tip about new forums

These are not photos taken by me, who did it was a guy called "FreeDOOM" from another board called "FORUMS.STEROID", but I think is very good to see how the process is. I'm sure that everyone that brews has a way to do it, so let's do constructive advices for this conversion.

PS. Dosage and substances utilized vary according the recipe, so I won't post it also.

Powder inside the vial:





Added BB





Added BA





Mix all





Vent





The "heater"





Heating





After heat





Filtering









Final result








Would somebody heat the solution in a different way? Someone told me that you just need to put it in the center of the oven... Is that right?


----------



## brundel (Jul 20, 2011)

I would use a beaker to heat it. In water.
Its similar but you don't waste a vial or needle.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 20, 2011)

PPle say that the steam could enter de beaker and form drops that could break the solution...

Well, you are the master of brewing ahahaha I think it's no problem with the beaker and water.

Particulary, I'll use the sauce pan + pan on top =)


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 20, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> First I want to thank Bigbully100678 for the tip about new forums
> 
> These are not photos taken by me, who did it was a guy called "FreeDOOM" from another board called "FORUMS.STEROID", but I think is very good to see how the process is. I'm sure that everyone that brews has a way to do it, so let's do constructive advices for this conversion.
> 
> ...




OOOOOKKKKKK!!!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 20, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> OOOOOKKKKKK!!!



Lol... you're the guy that rule this shit!

Soon I'll be PMing you


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow tons of good info in here


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovin the pics. That really helps out alot. I think im gonna do it this way for my first time. Ill stick with brewing 50ml and go from there.


----------



## brundel (Jul 22, 2011)

What is the purpose of putting the vial on top of a pan on top of a pot?
May as well just have it in the pot.

Better is to have your gear in a beaker.
have a pot with only as much water as there is gear in the beaker = same fluid level.
warm on low no boiling until everything dissolves then draw out for filtering.

Water will not enter the beaker, there will likely only be a couple inches of water and its on low heat. The water prevents cracking of the beaker and even heating.

A vial on top of a pan on top of a pot defeats the purpose.


----------



## brundel (Jul 22, 2011)

A 1000mg bomex beaker is about 5$
Ginsberg Scientific 7-441000 Griffin Bomex Beakers: 1000 Ml Capacity


----------



## brundel (Jul 22, 2011)

Pyrex measuring cup will work but they are super thick and take way too long to heat up.
If you plan on homebrewing, spring for the supplies.


----------



## booze (Jul 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> Pyrex measuring cup will work but they are super thick and take way too long to heat up.
> If you plan on homebrewing, spring for the supplies.



This is what I'm using until I get my beaker. Didn't seek to take too long. Compared to the filtering it was quite snappy lol

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> What is the purpose of putting the vial on top of a pan on top of a pot?
> May as well just have it in the pot.
> 
> Better is to have your gear in a beaker.
> ...



I agree with tou, Brundel...

For telling the truth I've read many things about dissolving...

1)Here at IM, the majority (including you) uses a pot with water to dissolve.
2)In those pictures that I've posted the guy uses a pan on top of a pot with water.
3)I saw other guy who puts just the pan in low heat and the vial on top.
4)And a a guy recommended me putting the vial/baeker directly in the center of the oven.

Well, IMO I think all works good, the unique difference is the speed of the process. And I'm pretty scared about the just-oven-and-vial procedure.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about:


PAN + WATER





JUST PAN





VIAL ON OVEN


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought a hot plate from ebay for $20 shipped. I set the beaker directly on top and heat. No problems, heats quickly and evenly.

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## stiphy (Jul 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> Then get some of these. They attach to the top of the receiver bottle allowing the receiver to act like a giant vial.
> Make certain to get sterile ones and to work in a clean environment. Clean all surfaces and your hands with alcohol sanitizer.


 
How do these attach to the receiver bottle?  Im assuming they go on after you remove the top part.  Wouldnt that allow some air in making it not sterile again?


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 24, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> That's what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> PAN + WATER
> ...





or like this LOL


----------



## brundel (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ making some meth^^??


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> ^^ making some meth^^??



LOL!! No,booze   meth is not cool at all!!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 24, 2011)

And God bless chemistry


----------



## jackedntan (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn, there's a great wealth of knowledge in this thread. Took a damn long time to read though lol. Ivenever brewed my own gear before but think I'm gonna start soon. I've ran other little chemistry expiriments before, acid/base extractions, and synthesis of some simple compounds and this seems simple enough. Really enjoyed reading this thread, learned a lot!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 25, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Damn, there's a great wealth of knowledge in this thread. Took a damn long time to read though lol. Ivenever brewed my own gear before but think I'm gonna start soon. I've ran other little chemistry expiriments before, acid/base extractions, and synthesis of some simple compounds and this seems simple enough. Really enjoyed reading this thread, learned a lot!



Research and ask questions here... I see you like I was 1 month ago, very exited but with a lot of doubts. I read a little every day and now I'm confortable with the whole process.


----------



## brundel (Jul 25, 2011)

Compared to most things homebrewing for the most part is super simple.
Its like brewing a cup of coffee.
You add materials heat filter and your done.

Some are not so simple like suspension but whipping up a few vials of cyp is easy stuff.
50 vials can be made for very cheap.
Thats at least a years worth of test even for the most hardened test junkies.


----------



## brundel (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread is a great place to come for answers.
If you dont see your questions already answered feel free to ask.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

Getting ready to do my own. Do you recommend the stericups? I was thinking about doing those.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> Compared to most things homebrewing for the most part is super simple.
> Its like brewing a cup of coffee.
> You add materials heat filter and your done.
> 
> ...



Thats why im gonna do it. I figured id be set with Test for a couple years at least by brewing myself.


----------



## brundel (Jul 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Getting ready to do my own. Do you recommend the stericups? I was thinking about doing those.



At first, no.
Just get some millipore syringe filters. Alot of people use whatman but the millipore ones are bigger by roughly 30% meaning they filter faster and can handle more filtering before clogging.

Batches under 100ml just use a syringe filter.
They are only a few$ and even if you have to blow through a few they are cheap.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 25, 2011)

Brundel, I was discussing with other guy in other forum Zap Cap (from Whatman) vs. Stericup...

The guys there hate Millipore lol...

In fact, Stericup is PVDF and ZAP CAP is nylon, which promotes a faster filtration.

Do you have ever used zap cap?


----------



## brundel (Jul 25, 2011)

I have never used them.
Nylon may be faster but faster isnt always better especially when we are sterile filtering. In addition the zap caps can only tolerate 122 degrees F where as PVDF can tolerate roughly 3 times that. PVDF can also tolerate higher acidity.

You can try both.
The millipore ones do also have a tendency to crack if you are not patient and go over maybe 5psi.

Remember though, your making a substance sterile for injecting into your body. Patience is a virtue here.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

Dont really want to run high volume through a syringe filter. Why wouldn't you recommend a stericup to use at first? PVDF style.


----------



## brundel (Jul 25, 2011)

Define "high volume"?
If its under 150ml its almost not worth buying all the gear like a vac pump, stericup filters, septa tops, etc when you can just buy a few needles a big syringe and a couple filters. ( youll need the syringe and needles as well with the stericup.)


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> Define "high volume"?
> If its under 150ml its almost not worth buying all the gear like a vac pump, stericup filters, septa tops, etc when you can just buy a few needles a big syringe and a couple filters. ( youll need the syringe and needles as well with the stericup.)



ya this is how im looking at it. Once i realized i had to get the pump and everything i just dropped that idea and went back to the basic method.


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 25, 2011)

what is the best BA to BB ratio for test e and/or test c for a painless shot...

2% - 20%
5% - 15%
2.5% - 10%?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 25, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> what is the best BA to BB ratio for test e and/or test c for a painless shot...
> 
> 2% - 20%
> 5% - 15%
> 2.5% - 10%?



depends on the dosage but a standard 250mg/ml Test E with 2% ba and 20 % BB is nice and smooth


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 25, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> depends on the dosage but a standard 250mg/ml Test E with 2% ba and 20 % BB is nice and smooth


 
Sorry...was thinking around 250-300...would like to try the 300mg/ml to tell you the truth...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 25, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Sorry...was thinking around 250-300...would like to try the 300mg/ml to tell you the truth...




Same ratio would be fine 2% ba 20% bb brother


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 25, 2011)

I've posted in other topic the maximun concentration that some users got without so much pain...

I'm planning to brew T Cypi and nandrolone deca at 400mg/ml 2% ba 20%bb


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dont really want to run high volume through a syringe filter. Why wouldn't you recommend a stericup to use at first? PVDF style.




ya man if only making about 100ml at a time, just get some syringe filters, but if you got the extra funds spring for the stericup and vacuum setup..makes things a bit easier and faster


----------



## jackedntan (Jul 26, 2011)

When just using the syringe filter method do u use a new needle when filling each individual vial? Or let's say u brewed 150ml, its in the beaker. So I would suck up 20ml at a time and filter into a sterile vial, and then would I need to swap in a new sterile needle between each 20ml of oil being filtered into the sterile vial? Or is this not neccesary?


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldnt think you would need to change it as long as the needle doesnt get dropped or touch something else making it not sterile.


----------



## booze (Jul 26, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> depends on the dosage but a standard 250mg/ml Test E with 2% ba and 20 % BB is nice and smooth



Basskilleronline calls for 5 ba and 15% bb which is what I used. Is this fine?

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

Whats the powder weight of test E?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 26, 2011)

A lot of people go with .85-.9 when calculating the powder weight. That seems to be the consensus from what I have read. 

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

booze said:


> Basskilleronline calls for 5 ba and 15% bb which is what I used. Is this fine?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



Basskiller is great, But im 100% sure he recommends 5% Ba to ensure sterility, Im sure he doesn't want to be blamed when someone brews their own and the ba is to low.

5% is going to sting a bit

2% BA and 20% BB has been a winner for me for just about everything standard


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

When I brew do I save 2cc's out of basskiller formula to flush filter, or do I use 2 seperate cc's that are not included in the calculation. also if Im going to use eo and gso do I do a 50/50 mix?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> When I brew do I save 2cc's out of basskiller formula to flush filter, or do I use 2 seperate cc's that are not included in the calculation. also if Im going to use eo and gso do I do a 50/50 mix?



Brew 2 cc more, of just use 1.5 ml of grape seed to flush out filter. For the EO and GSO mix, 50/50 is good!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

So does this look good for 50 ml of test e 250

oil- 14 ml EO, 14.4 ml GSO
Powder - 12.5 
BA - 1ml
BB - 10 ml

flush with 1.5 cc gso.

also would it hurt anything to use 13 grams of powder and change nothing else to overdose it a bit


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> So does this look good for 50 ml of test e 250
> 
> oil- 14 ml EO, 14.4 ml GSO
> Powder - 12.5
> ...



looks good man, and no it wont hurt to overdose the powder a bit


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> looks good man, and no it wont hurt to overdose the powder a bit


 

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## booze (Jul 27, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Basskiller is great, But im 100% sure he recommends 5% Ba to ensure sterility, Im sure he doesn't want to be blamed when someone brews their own and the ba is to low.
> 
> 5% is going to sting a bit
> 
> 2% BA and 20% BB has been a winner for me for just about everything standard



Ahhh ok, thanks for the info. My mate has had several injections now and he said its the same pain as the vet grade prop we've used. So might just stick to that ratio for the time being. Thanks again.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## brundel (Jul 27, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> When just using the syringe filter method do u use a new needle when filling each individual vial? Or let's say u brewed 150ml, its in the beaker. So I would suck up 20ml at a time and filter into a sterile vial, and then would I need to swap in a new sterile needle between each 20ml of oil being filtered into the sterile vial? Or is this not neccesary?



I would recommend filling 1x 100ml and 1x 50ml vial from the beaker.
This way you only need 3 needles. 1 for filling and one for venting and one for drawing.
If your only filling 2 big vials its fine to use one needle.

Remember this is for filling. Do not draw with the same needle you punch onto the vials. 1 needle can be used to draw out as much as you like or as many times as you like if its pre filter.
For filtering use 1 or 2 but fill big vials. If your syringe only holds say 20ml just disconnect the filter but leave it in the vial so the filter and needle never leave toe 100ml vial. Reattach the draw pin and suck up more gear.. then switch out for filtering.

After you have everything filtered you can transfer into smaller 10ml vials when needed.


----------



## brundel (Jul 27, 2011)

booze said:


> Basskilleronline calls for 5 ba and 15% bb which is what I used. Is this fine?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



You do not need 5% BA for 250mg test E.
2% tops.
Pharmacies use .9%
Remember the BA is not to sterilize it is to keep things sterile.
The alcohol makes it a hostile environment for bacteria and fungi.

The job of sterilizing is up the the sterile filter.


----------



## booze (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, might try 2% ba and 20%bb next. What role does the bb play?? No one seems to talk of the bb lol

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

brundel said:


> I have never used them.
> Nylon may be faster but faster isnt always better especially when we are sterile filtering. In addition the zap caps can only tolerate 122 degrees F where as PVDF can tolerate roughly 3 times that. PVDF can also tolerate higher acidity.
> 
> You can try both.
> ...




Nylon is not compatible with Benzyl alcohol - even at 1% BA. Do not use it.

And I agree with Brundel, PVDF is superior choice for filtering, its chemical compatibility is excellent. 

PTFE (teflon) filters are the absolute best, but they run a premium. PVDF is a fine choice.

Just some other FYI info for the board:
PES is not compatible with BB
Nylon is not compatible with BA
PES and Nylon are not compatible with Guaiacol, (and most likely not EO).


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

booze said:


> Ok, might try 2% ba and 20%bb next. What role does the bb play?? No one seems to talk of the bb lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk




BB prevents crystallization of the compound in the muscle (reduces pain of short esters essentially) as well as a co-solvent to keep the powder in solution.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> So does this look good for 50 ml of test e 250
> 
> oil- 14 ml EO, 14.4 ml GSO
> Powder - 12.5
> ...



test e @ 250mg/ml does not require EO or BB to stay in solution or be relatively painless. 

test e 250mg/ml (50ml)
12.5g Test E 
37.21ml carrier oil
1ml BA

simple as that.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 28, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> test e @ 250mg/ml does not require EO or BB to stay in solution or be relatively painless.
> 
> test e 250mg/ml (50ml)
> 12.5g Test E
> ...



While true, BB will help change the viscosity of the oil making it easier to draw and to pin through smaller gauge needles.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 28, 2011)

Either way with test e at 250mg/ml..you can use bb if you want at like 10% or none..both have worked..


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 28, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Either way with test e at 250mg/ml..you can use bb if you want at like 10% or none..both have worked..



True, I made my batch at 10%, and it was virtually painless, maybe a .5 on a pain scale of 10.

Sent From My Samsung Captivate


----------



## booze (Jul 28, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> BB prevents crystallization of the compound in the muscle (reduces pain of short esters essentially) as well as a co-solvent to keep the powder in solution.



Perfect, thanks for the reply.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron S. (Jul 30, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> You do not need 5% BA for 250mg test E.
> 2% tops.
> Pharmacies use .9%
> Remember the BA is not to sterilize it is to keep things sterile.
> ...



Damn bro...i feel like a total idiot.  I honestly thought it killed anything already in it.  I filter so i'm not scared i fucked anything up in the past it's just that i thought wrong.

(hey folks.  Had a stay in the big house so i'm sorry i haven't responded to anyone in over a month)


----------



## Aaron S. (Jul 30, 2011)

*A.*



UA_Iron said:


> Nylon is not compatible with Benzyl alcohol - even at 1% BA. Do not use it.
> 
> And I agree with Brundel, PVDF is superior choice for filtering, its chemical compatibility is excellent.
> 
> ...



Wow i'm surprised this is even a question.  When we are talking about the type of filtration PVDF is the only way to go.  No question.  Especially for the temperature i filter at.  Sometimes i'm filtering at just under 200 F.  You can't use nylon for hot filtering.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jul 30, 2011)

It took all this time but i have got the TNE issue under control.  I melt it down with guiaicol, and blend it with oil.  It takes 2 days for it to precipitate back into crystal form and then i heat it again in the oven at 225 or so.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jul 30, 2011)

O.K. fellas.   question for all you gurus..  besides the pain issue does any one have any legit reasons why propylene glycol shouldn't be used instead of oil for short ester hormones??


----------



## booze (Aug 4, 2011)

OK, got a slight problem. Can anyone tell me if PTFE membrane filters are good to go for filtering? my supplier failed to tell me he was out of PFVD filters and just sent me some PTFE filters. Want to filter this weekend. any advice would be great Thanks.


----------



## booze (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.membrane-solutions.com/download/PTFE_Membrane_Filter.pdf

This link says suitable for strong acids and aggressive solutions so Im guessing that they will be fine to use with BB? Thanks.


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 5, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Sorry...was thinking around 250-300...would like to try the 300mg/ml to tell you the truth...


 


OldSchoolLifter said:


> Same ratio would be fine 2% ba 20% bb brother


 
I was wondering if using only GSO (grapeseed oil) would hold well for a 300ml/mg brew or would I have to go with EO (ethyl oleate) along with GSO for that high of a ml/mg concentration?


----------



## brundel (Aug 5, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I was wondering if using only GSO (grapeseed oil) would hold well for a 300ml/mg brew or would I have to go with EO (ethyl oleate) along with GSO for that high of a ml/mg concentration?



I know everyone seems excited about high MG/ML gear but trust me its more trouble than its worth.
Over 250mg test starts to really hurt. Over 100mg if its prop.
Also remember that the solvents we use are not without health hazards.
BB is used as a pesticide and kills the organism by destroying its nervous system.
Ethyl oleate can also be very irritating and I have heard of it eating through butyl stoppers....if it eats through rubber imagine with it does to your body.

You can get Enanth to hold at 2%BA with no co solvents.....at 200mg --probably 250.
You can get cyp to hold with a little BB and 1-2% BA at 250mg...no injection pain.

I shoot a TON of test and 250mg works best because once the shit starts causing injection site swelling and pain you start having to be more creative with your site options.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of trying cyp next time for test. How much BA you add to have it hold at 200mg/ml and 250mg/ml.
I have no problems with enth but just like different things ha

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 5, 2011)

What's going on guys. I've just joined up today. Some of you guys are really knowledgeable on this stuff, and I would definitely like to learn more about all of this.

I've just finished a test E only cycle of 8 weeks. Went from 135lbs up to 164, and put on alot of mass compared to my old self. Anyways I did pay quite a bit for my stuff, and since it was my first cycle I did test only. I've got 20ml of Deca for my next cycle which I'm about ready to do. I've got tamoxifen on hand already from my 1st one. 

I would like to learn more about the homebrew side though, as I feel I may have been over-charged for what I got. Oh well, it worked great and wasn't to painful. 

Also glad to be here and hope to learn alot from the pros.


----------



## yerg (Aug 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> I know everyone seems excited about high MG/ML gear but trust me its more trouble than its worth.
> Over 250mg test starts to really hurt. Over 100mg if its prop.
> Also remember that the solvents we use are not without health hazards.
> BB is used as a pesticide and kills the organism by destroying its nervous system.
> ...


 
yeah i made test 400 but diluted it to 250 cause it was just too painfull... kinda defeats the purpose.  I feel 250mg/ml or even 300mg/ml is plenty!!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a question. WHy even use gso or cso and just use the whole carrier as EO?


----------



## yerg (Aug 5, 2011)

to much chems... i know some are alergic to eo


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 5, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I have a question. WHy even use gso or cso and just use the whole carrier as EO?



Thats the way to do it for high mg gear.

Test E should hold at nearly 400mg/ml with just 2% BA if your powder is good. But is it wise to do it? You run the risk of crystallization in the muscle which makes it painful - ie not worth the high concentration.

EO and BB prevent that crystallization. EO is an ideal carrier because it acts a solvent as well - it will actually slow the release of esters release into the body to some degree. Not much is known on the long term use of EO and its affects on human bodies - but it is used in some HG gear, there might be literature out there regarding its safety.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 5, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> O.K. fellas.   question for all you gurus..  besides the pain issue does any one have any legit reasons why propylene glycol shouldn't be used instead of oil for short ester hormones??






> Each mL of *ATIVAN®INJECTION* contains 4 mg *lorazepam*,  compounded with 80% propylene glycol, 18% polyethylene glycol and 2%  benzyl alcohol. Lorazepam is a benzodiazepine derivative developed  through original WYETH research.


ATIVAN® INJECTION


Interesting idea. 

First pharmaceutical preparation I've seen with 2% BA. First preparation I've seen with propylene glycol as a carrier.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 5, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Wow i'm surprised this is even a question.  When we are talking about the type of filtration PVDF is the only way to go.  No question.  Especially for the temperature i filter at.  Sometimes i'm filtering at just under 200 F.  You can't use nylon for hot filtering.



Because a lot of the common places that supply these solvents also sell the spectrum of different types of filter types.

PTFE has better material compatibility than PVDF.


----------



## booze (Aug 5, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Because a lot of the common places that supply these solvents also sell the spectrum of different types of filter types.
> 
> PTFE has better material compatibility than PVDF.



So my ptfe filters are good to go! Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## probuilder (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello, I am new here, my first post..

I am looki looking for a Stanazolol receipe. I have at least five  receipes, water and oil based as well. I read Stanazolol basically can  dissolve only in water and oily gears from this are not good.

Does anybody has experience with any of the receipes with this ? 

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## brundel (Aug 6, 2011)

With win you need to filter the water and BA without the win.
Filter distilled water and BA into a sterile vial
Heat Peg 300 Ps80 win untill dissolved. Win has a super high MP.
Peg will likely smoke.
Once dissolved and cooled and using a new filter filter the win into the water.


----------



## yerg (Aug 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> With win you need to filter the water and BA without the win.
> Filter distilled water and BA into a sterile vial
> Heat Peg 300 Ps80 win untill dissolved. Win has a super high MP.
> Peg will likely smoke.
> Once dissolved and cooled and using a new filter filter the win into the water.


 lol.... this is not fun...


----------



## brundel (Aug 6, 2011)

No....not really.
But it works


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 6, 2011)

that's the only way i have had any success with stan. For me Every attempt with oil has ended in a crash.  Even with Guiaicol.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 7, 2011)

O.K.  I see why no body talks much about propylene glycol.  I put 2mls@100mg/ml with 15%BB and 2%BA(thats what it took to suspend it) in my thigh and i feel like i got shot with a bean bag.  REALY painful !  And remember i have a long yardstick to measure pain since i was shooting straight crystals in myself before.


----------



## booze (Aug 7, 2011)

What does boldenone undec smell like in its raw form as a liquid? And is it a thick liquid like honey or more like water?? Thanks

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 8, 2011)

oil based winny
1g winny
.5ml ba
2ml bb
5.5ml guaiacol(super solvent)
11.25ml ethyl oleate

That will hold.

I hate the way guaiacol smells, its awful and it lingers forever.


----------



## bccs (Aug 8, 2011)

The EQ "powder" I got smells slightly sweet and is just a little thinner than honey


----------



## booze (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info mate.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

What is powder weight of tren E?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 9, 2011)

If u put the weight at .9 u will be good to go. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> If u put the weight at .9 u will be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 

Thanks


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

same weights for all ethantes?


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 9, 2011)

bwrag said:


> same weights for all ethantes?




No, but .9 is going to be the best approximation for all powders.


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 10, 2011)

Any of you guys used the scales from Harbor freight to weigh your powders? I know some of their stuff is great, but some stuff, well not so much. 

Looking to make around 100ml of Test E. So getting all my supplies lined up. Also on my last cycle that I bought, it was always kinda painful at the injection spot. What can I do exactly to soften the pain? Less BA or BB I would assume?


----------



## bccs (Aug 10, 2011)

Alright I just brewed my first batch of EQ. I ran it thru a .22 stericup then drew it out with a sterile 60ml syringe and 15ga needle and filled my vials from the syringe. Is this all that I need to do or should I bake/pressure cook the filled vials?


----------



## Rockstarz (Aug 10, 2011)

bccs said:


> Alright I just brewed my first batch of EQ. I ran it thru a .22 stericup then drew it out with a sterile 60ml syringe and 15ga needle and filled my vials from the syringe. Is this all that I need to do or should I bake/pressure cook the filled vials?



If everything used in the transfer process was very sterile (vials, syringe, needles, hands, etc.) you should be good to go.


----------



## Rockstarz (Aug 10, 2011)

03SVS said:


> Any of you guys used the scales from Harbor freight to weigh your powders? I know some of their stuff is great, but some stuff, well not so much.
> 
> Looking to make around 100ml of Test E. So getting all my supplies lined up. Also on my last cycle that I bought, it was always kinda painful at the injection spot. What can I do exactly to soften the pain? Less BA or BB I would assume?



How much did you make and how much BA/BB was used in your last go-round?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Was the bottom of your stericup setup exposed to air for long? Did you use a septa top + silicone septa for the transfer process instead of leaving the bottom open? 

People brew prop at 2%/20% 100mg/ml and report it's painless so I doubt you'd run into pain issues at 2%/20% 250mg/ml which is the standard for test E.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 10, 2011)

You don't need any bb for test e if.your making it no higher than 250mg/ml. If you want to use bb 10% will be fine and BA around 2-3% and u will have quite painless test e

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 10, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> You don't need any bb for test e if.your making it no higher than 250mg/ml. If you want to use bb 10% will be fine and BA around 2-3% and u will have quite painless test e
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G



what about 300mg/ml test e?? what kind of ba/bb ratio would i need? This is what i plan on brewing as soon as my powder arrives!!!!


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought my last batch from a supplier. I don't know what he used exactly. It was supposed to be 250mg/ML

This time around I want to try and brew my own, which is why I'm on here asking you guys for some advice. My plan is to do about the same a true 250mg/ML test enanthate (really liked the gains). When I decide to start the process. I want to make sure it is sterile, and no type of bacteria can get inside once I cap the vials. Trying to be safe as possible.

So should I do 10% BB, and 2% BA to help keep it sterile?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Just found the septa tops for the stericups. Those would be awesome. I've just been drawing out and recapping. Granted I'm drawing out with 25ml syringe and filling that way. 

Pro tip: A quick way to check your scale is to throw a nickel on there. All nickels weigh 5g even. Not many people know this.


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just found the septa tops for the stericups. Those would be awesome. I've just been drawing out and recapping. Granted I'm drawing out with 25ml syringe and filling that way.
> 
> Pro tip: A quick way to check your scale is to throw a nickel on there. *All nickels weigh 5g even*. Not many people know this.


That's pretty cool, thanks. 

Another question, do you guys buy the actual crimpers for the vials? If not what is a good way to crimp the top on?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 10, 2011)

03SVS said:


> I bought my last batch from a supplier. I don't know what he used exactly. It was supposed to be 250mg/ML
> 
> This time around I want to try and brew my own, which is why I'm on here asking you guys for some advice. My plan is to do about the same a true 250mg/ML test enanthate (really liked the gains). When I decide to start the process. I want to make sure it is sterile, and no type of bacteria can get inside once I cap the vials. Trying to be safe as possible.
> 
> So should I do 10% BB, and 2% BA to help keep it sterile?




Ya that would keep.it sterile. Filter through a .22um or .45um sterile filter though also. Most recommended a .22um but I have never had a problem with either.
The BA keeps it sterile as it has the alcohol, the BB helps it hold in solution and makes it a bit thinner 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## pieguy (Aug 10, 2011)

03SVS said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks.
> 
> Another question, do you guys buy the actual crimpers for the vials? If not what is a good way to crimp the top on?



I guarantee most people on this board will buy presealed sterile vials in whatever size they need, 10ml->100ml. Makes your life A LOT easier and keeps things very sterile. When you crimp your own vials, you run the risk of having your vial open to air as you inject into it which normally doesn't happen when you inject straight from filter to sealed vial.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 10, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I guarantee most people on this board will buy presealed sterile vials in whatever size they need, 10ml->100ml. Makes your life A LOT easier and keeps things very sterile. When you crimp your own vials, you run the risk of having your vial open to air as you inject into it which normally doesn't happen when you inject straight from filter to sealed vial.


 

Great info bro.. I was wondering the same thing. Now I know.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Presealed is where it's at. A little more pricey but a great peace of mind.


----------



## stiphy (Aug 10, 2011)

03SVS said:


> Any of you guys used the scales from Harbor freight to weigh your powders? I know some of their stuff is great, but some stuff, well not so much.
> 
> Looking to make around 100ml of Test E. So getting all my supplies lined up. Also on my last cycle that I bought, it was always kinda painful at the injection spot. What can I do exactly to soften the pain? Less BA or BB I would assume?


 
Just bought a scale from harbor freight on Monday.  Seems to work good.  Just weighed to nickels (see above).  One weighed exactly 5 and one weighed 4.9 but it was a old worn down nickel.  Seems to work good.


----------



## stiphy (Aug 10, 2011)

Remember that to calibrate it, your going to need a 500g weight that doesnt come with the scales.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 10, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> First I want to thank Bigbully100678 for the tip about new forums
> 
> These are not photos taken by me, who did it was a guy called "FreeDOOM" from another board called "FORUMS.STEROID", but I think is very good to see how the process is. I'm sure that everyone that brews has a way to do it, so let's do constructive advices for this conversion.
> 
> ...


 

I am learning here and have a question. Why do you put the rubber stopper on there and then vent it? Why not just leave if off?

Thanks


----------



## stiphy (Aug 10, 2011)

the vial comes pre-sealed to make sure that there are no contaminates in it.    You have to vent it in order to add the liquid, otherwise it would build up pressure.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 10, 2011)

If you don't vent a vial, it takes forever to push any oil into it. A presealed vial is like a pressurized chamber which is why they recommend when doing injections to pull back on the syringe and insert air into the vial to avoid negative pressure as you draw oil.

For those who have brewed their own test prop, did it hurt at 100mg/ml 2%/20%? I have read numerous times that it doesn't but just read that some still experience pain and cut down to 75mg/ml to be safe. Is that warranted cause i'm brewin tonite


----------



## stiphy (Aug 10, 2011)

pieguy said:


> if you don't vent a vial, it takes forever to push any oil into it. A presealed vial is like a pressurized chamber which is why they recommend when doing injections to pull back on the syringe and insert air into the vial to avoid negative pressure as you draw oil.
> 
> For those who have brewed their own test prop, did it hurt at 100mg/ml 2%/20%? I have read numerous times that it doesn't but just read that some still experience pain and cut down to 75mg/ml to be safe. Is that warranted cause *i'm brewin tonite* :d


 

good luck.  Have fun!


----------



## Kabapoo (Aug 11, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kabapoo said:


> I made an account here just so I could comment on how awesome this thread is. I'm guessing that **** and the others aren't board sponsors, unfortunately. If only there was a way I could get a hold of them..


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks heavy!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I am learning here and have a question. Why do you put the rubber stopper on there and then vent it? Why not just leave if off?
> 
> Thanks


 

Porkchop, I put about 3" of water in a big pan and put it on the stovetop on low. That seems to work wonderful.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I am learning here and have a question. Why do you put the rubber stopper on there and then vent it? Why not just leave if off?
> 
> Thanks


 Cause you could tip it over and lose all your magic juice..lol


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

pieguy said:


> If you don't vent a vial, it takes forever to push any oil into it. A presealed vial is like a pressurized chamber which is why they recommend when doing injections to pull back on the syringe and insert air into the vial to avoid negative pressure as you draw oil.
> 
> For those who have brewed their own test prop, did it hurt at 100mg/ml 2%/20%? I have read numerous times that it doesn't but just read that some still experience pain and cut down to 75mg/ml to be safe. Is that warranted cause i'm brewin tonite


 
No, it is not painfull at 100mg/ml


----------



## pieguy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the peace of mind yerg.

I just finished brewing ~95ml of test prop last nite and lost a bit due to the filter leaking at 50ml and due to some loss while refilling the syringe. Definitely easier then expected, but very time consuming running 100ml through a 3ml syringe into a .22um filter .Didn't want to risk using an old 10ml syringe which wasn't sterile.

I used sesame oil and did 10g powder, 67ml oil/2ml BA/20ml BB so i slightly overdosed (102mg/ml probably). The final product was more amber than i thought it'd be as I expected more of a yellow color judging from member experiences. I made sure to reheat using a pan of water and low heat (this helps so damn much). I did a 15 min bake w/ oven set at 200deg F just in case. 

Can't wait to try cause my AI comes in tonite. Really hoping it's painless w/ quad injections @ 22guage/1.5" >_<


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 11, 2011)

So if you use Prop, does that mean you have to do EOD injections? Or is it every 3 1/2 day like I did with test E? I know it doesn't stay in the system but 2-3 days, so I was wondering. 

Can't wait to try my chef skills .


----------



## pieguy (Aug 11, 2011)

Test Prop you have to inject ED or EOD. It's difficult to keep hormone levels stable otherwise and I believe there's some chart somewhere showing that prop peaks in a day or two which is why people say ED is best and EOD is second best.

Some people report sides are less prevalent at ED dosing compared to EOD. One of the big problems with prop is test flu so take care.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Thanks for the peace of mind yerg.
> 
> I just finished brewing ~95ml of test prop last nite and lost a bit due to the filter leaking at 50ml and due to some loss while refilling the syringe. Definitely easier then expected, but very time consuming running 100ml through a 3ml syringe into a .22um filter .Didn't want to risk using an old 10ml syringe which wasn't sterile.
> 
> ...


 Shit bro! You need larger sirynges.. they make 10ml, 20ml, and even 60ml.... I use the 60ml to filter into a large vial(100ml) and then use a 10ml for my smaller vials


----------



## pieguy (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha yeah I know. It completely slipped my mind to order larger syringes hen I ordered solvents and needles. Won't make that mistake next time haha


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

I used 20ml's and they actually went to 25ml. Those and a 18g pin to move from the reciver bottle to the vials. It worked pretty good. 

At first I was using 16g pin and it took a chunk out of a few rubber stoppers and pushed it into the vial so I switched to 18g making sure to hit the center of the stopper.


----------



## bccs (Aug 11, 2011)

At first I was using a 15ga 60cc syringe to draw from the receiver then a 21 to fill with but after spending over an hour and getting some sore thumbs I just filled with the 15, I tested on an empty vial and the stopper looked fine so I went with that for the rest, filling took less than 5 seconds per vial with that big honking needle.


----------



## bccs (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got done putting some labels I made on my vials of filtered GSO, I think it looks pretty legit. Overall I made 200cc of EQ, 70cc of Test E and 80cc of test P.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 11, 2011)

looks legit bro...but it looks like they only say "1 ml Sterile Vile" on the bottom??


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

bccs said:


> I just got done putting some labels I made on my vials of filtered GSO, I think it looks pretty legit. Overall I made 200cc of EQ, 70cc of Test E and 80cc of test P.


 I really like those labels.  i got some nice ones as well... but the bar code is primo!!!!!!!!!! lol Is it functional??


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh and i just notice the C with the III in it!!!!!!!!!!lmao Is that human grade???lol
Nice bro


----------



## bccs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I just edited an image I found on google, would have been to much work to change that.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

bccs said:


> At first I was using a 15ga 60cc syringe to draw from the receiver then a 21 to fill with but after spending over an hour and getting some sore thumbs I just filled with the 15, I tested on an empty vial and the stopper looked fine so I went with that for the rest, filling took less than 5 seconds per vial with that big honking needle.


 Eventually your gonna end up with a chunck of stopper in there... Really thats not that big of a deal... just saying


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> Eventually your gonna end up with a chunck of stopper in there... Really thats not that big of a deal... just saying


 
It's not a big deal at all. But seeing a chunk of rubber in the vial really makes you upset when you spent all the time doing everything perfect.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's not a big deal at all. But seeing a chunk of rubber in the vial really makes you upset when you spent all the time doing everything perfect.


 Yep... I get them now and then with an 18g pin.... Ive probably got about a pound of stopper material in my muscles... its my secret to bodybuilding!!!!!!!lol


----------



## bccs (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw one vial of the EQ that had a little stopper piece floating in it, it freaked me out until I figured out what it was lol...I'm not worried though, its way to big to go into a 21ga pin.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 11, 2011)

question....when a piece of the stopper gets pushed through, does vial leak at all? or does the top "heal" itself?? Sorry if its a dumb question.


----------



## bccs (Aug 11, 2011)

No leaks here


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 11, 2011)

I always lloaded my syringe with an 18ga and pinned with a 23ga. Never had the rubber stopped come apart on me.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> question....when a piece of the stopper gets pushed through, does vial leak at all? or does the top "heal" itself?? Sorry if its a dumb question.


Well if you use the shit out of a vial eventually its gonna leak at the stopper....  But most use the vial once and are done with it i would think....  Ive used them so much to the point where i dont even need to put air into the vial before drawing.... the vaccum is enough to draw air into the vial through the "injured" stopper.... BTW not a dumb question at all..... SO,,, they do "heal" themselves to a point, but eventually yes it will leak...


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> Well if you use the shit out of a vial eventually its gonna leak at the stopper....  But most use the vial once and are done with it i would think....  Ive used them so much to the point where i dont even need to put air into the vial before drawing.... the vaccum is enough to draw air into the vial through the "injured" stopper.... BTW not a dumb question at all..... SO,,, they do "heal" themselves to a point, but eventually yes it will leak...



Cool thanks man. Im hoping my "supplies" show up soon. Im gonna be putting them in 50ml viles so i was wondering if it would get destroyed after continuous use.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Cool thanks man. Im hoping my "supplies" show up soon. Im gonna be putting them in 50ml viles so i was wondering if it would get destroyed after continuous use.


 If you fill a 50ml vial and use it with smaller guage pins for yourself, it will last a long time.. If you are continually brewing out of the vial and using 18g or larger needles it wont last nearly as long......


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I am learning here and have a question. Why do you put the rubber stopper on there and then vent it? Why not just leave if off?
> 
> Thanks



You dont need a stopper or to vent it while heating.
Its easier to use a beaker anyways because the mouth is larger and has a pour spout, or a pyrex measuring cup but a vial will work.
You also dont put the vial on top of a pan on top of a pot of water. There is literally 0 reason to do so. 
Heat it IN the water in the pot or you can use an oven for heating but in the water is best.


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

I use 50 or 100ml vials initially but I always transfer to a 10-20ml for use. THis way you only punch the big vials a max of 10 times.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> You dont need a stopper or to vent it while heating.
> Its easier to use a beaker anyways because the mouth is larger and has a pour spout, or a pyrex measuring cup but a vial will work.
> You also dont put the vial on top of a pan on top of a pot of water. There is literally 0 reason to do so.
> Heat it IN the water in the pot or you can use an oven for heating but in the water is best.


 about an inch and a half of water that you can put the vial directly in.. Ive seen people say they use a pan inside another pan with water in it... never understood this...  might as well bake it... with winstrol you HAVE to bake cause the water will never get hot enough to heat the peg/ps/ and win... Is this correct brundel??


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

Yah bake the win.
You dont want to boil your gear you just want it hot enough to dissolve. If you boil it you will lose BA through evaporation. If your using a 500mg bomex beaker 100ml is only like a half inch of fluid in it if that. Fill the water in the pan to the same level...this way as the water heats so will the oil. 

With Win its gotta get to like 450+ degrees so baking is best.


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

You can get 1000ml borosilicate bomex beakers for about 4$.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

2 500ml beakers. Put ba,bb and powder in one. Put GSO in the other. Put the beaker with the gso in the oven and heat it up for about 10min. I put it around 180-200. Put the beaker with the powder in a big pot with about 3" of water. The amount of water depends on the weight of the beaker and its contents. You want the max amount of water. Put the stovetop on "3"

Wait until the ba and bb disolve the powder. Swirl it around in the beaker. It will become liquid. When it's dissolved pour the heated GSO in. Let this warm up and keep swirling it. Once done, you might want to let it cool just a little before putting into a filter. 

This worked good. 

I always sterilized my beakers in the over right before they were to be used. That way they are already hot and you don't wait for them to warm up. 

The rats respond well to the product.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yah bake the win.
> You dont want to boil your gear you just want it hot enough to dissolve. If you boil it you will lose BA through evaporation. If your using a 500mg bomex beaker 100ml is only like a half inch of fluid in it if that. Fill the water in the pan to the same level...this way as the water heats so will the oil.
> 
> With Win its gotta get to like 450+ degrees so baking is best.


 
Yep, Yep nothin but a peanut.....450 degrees til clear..... I need beaker...


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

My "friend" has a very nice array of beakers and hotplates with magnetic stirrers and burners and thermometers and...well all kinds of fun stuff thats been gathered over the years. Makes everything easier.
You only need to get the glass wear once.

Also Large media bottles with septa tops are awesome if you stericup filter 1000ml+ batches. The media bottles will fit the millipore stericup filters and many are glass. You can filter and cap with a septa top then fill the 100 vials at your convenience.


----------



## yerg (Aug 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> My "friend" has a very nice array of beakers and hotplates with magnetic stirrers and burners and thermometers and...well all kinds of fun stuff thats been gathered over the years. Makes everything easier.
> You only need to get the glass wear once.
> 
> Also Large media bottles with septa tops are awesome if you stericup filter 1000ml+ batches. The media bottles will fit the millipore stericup filters and many are glass. You can filter and cap with a septa top then fill the 100 vials at your convenience.


 Yeah ive seen the caps your talking about, but coudnt find them at the store......  That really looks like it works great...  BTW how hot do those hotplates get.... do they make any that are digital(and accurate)??? If so, this would be a nice way to test some raws(i think)


----------



## brundel (Aug 11, 2011)

Yah they make digi ones that go up to 500+ degrees.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> If you fill a 50ml vial and use it with smaller guage pins for yourself, it will last a long time.. If you are continually brewing out of the vial and using 18g or larger needles it wont last nearly as long......



ya i only plan on using it for personal use. I wouldnt plan on using the vile again after it was empty. Then next time i order supplies i will pick up some 10ml viles though just so they would be easier to travel with.


----------



## bccs (Aug 12, 2011)

I did my first shot of the homebrew last night, 1cc of the test e and 1cc of the EQ in the quad and I can barely feel it this morning.  The GP test E that I used last cycle felt like i got hit by a baseball the next morning so this is a great improvement. Each is 2% BA and 20% BB.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

bccs said:


> I did my first shot of the homebrew last night, 1cc of the test e and 1cc of the EQ in the quad and I can barely feel it this morning. The GP test E that I used last cycle felt like i got hit by a baseball the next morning so this is a great improvement. Each is 2% BA and 20% BB.


 
Was it the clear stuff? I had some golden GP that wasn't bad. Then i got some clear shit and it fucking hurt. 

Yeah the septa tops woulda have been nice. Makes it much easier and sterile. I'm not sure those milipore reciever flasks like the oil. Some dripped on the outside and it kinda etched the bottle. Made me uneasy about leaving it in there for too long.


----------



## bccs (Aug 12, 2011)

I had the Golden GP


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Im running the clearish gp test c and its got some pain to it the day after. 

On a side note...im gonna be brewing this weekend!!!!


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just opened my package of test e powder. It isn't really a powder but it feels hard....i haven't opened the actual bag but i can break chunks apart. Is this normal or should it be powdery?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 12, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Just opened my package of test e powder. It isn't really a powder but it feels hard....i haven't opened the actual bag but i can break chunks apart. Is this normal or should it be powdery?



That's normal man. Also, if it smells kinda like feet, or body odor, you're good.


----------



## bccs (Aug 12, 2011)

The Test E I had was about like parafin wax and smelled kinda sweet, like a fruity smell...The EQ on the other hand had more of a body odor smell.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

It has a weird smell, that's for sure.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

Update on homebrew test prop.

Painless injection like yerj said, never going to buy UGL test ever knowing this. Shit went in smooth like butter. Next morning my leg is pretty sore, like i just did heavy quad work. I guess this is expected. Did 1.25ml worth at 100mg/ml of sesame oil based 2%/20% prop. 

Anybody wanna comment on how long it took for their test prop to kick in?

Also, is the homebrew method used for test prop exactly the same for NPP and Tren Acetate? Those might be my next to raw powder orders. Tren A is expensive as hell though. Jeesus.


----------



## brundel (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Was it the clear stuff? I had some golden GP that wasn't bad. Then i got some clear shit and it fucking hurt.
> 
> Yeah the septa tops woulda have been nice. Makes it much easier and sterile. I'm not sure those milipore reciever flasks like the oil. Some dripped on the outside and it kinda etched the bottle. Made me uneasy about leaving it in there for too long.



You can buy the millipore filter without the receiver. Then purchase media bottles that can hold 1000's of MLs. Make sure the neck fits the filter.
THen you can use a septa top. Get glass media bottles, they are a bit more expensive but they are far more durable.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 12, 2011)

bccs said:


> The Test E I had was about like parafin wax and smelled kinda sweet, like a fruity smell...The EQ on the other hand had more of a body odor smell.



I think you have them backwards. I have always heard of test-e having a strong pungent smell, similar to bo. It also melts right around body temperature. So if you rubbed it between your fingers it will melt. I'll check and see what eq's melting point is.


----------



## brundel (Aug 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Update on homebrew test prop.
> 
> Painless injection like yerj said, never going to buy UGL test ever knowing this. Shit went in smooth like butter. Next morning my leg is pretty sore, like i just did heavy quad work. I guess this is expected. Did 1.25ml worth at 100mg/ml of sesame oil based 2%/20% prop.
> 
> ...



You can use the same recipe for NPP and tren A.
There is good reason why people buy fina and recrystallize it...tren is expensive. You should feel the prop pretty quick.....libido will likely go up in a week or so...the rest within 3 I would think.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

The thing is with the crystallization method, you get maybe 90% conversion so a $40 kit runs you 1.8g of tren. That's 18ml for $40 bucks. If you buy the raw from overseas, you can usually get it overseas for about $150/10g. That's 100ml for $150 so you're payin $1.50/ml vs $2.22/ml. Also saves you the trouble of the time consuming distilled water crystallization.

Thanks for the info brundel


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Anybody wanna comment on how long it took for their test prop to kick in?.


 
Felt it in 1 week. Kicked in within 2. You'll know if it's good to go soon. 




brundel said:


> You can buy the millipore filter without the receiver. Then purchase media bottles that can hold 1000's of MLs. Make sure the neck fits the filter.
> THen you can use a septa top. Get glass media bottles, they are a bit more expensive but they are far more durable.


 
Yeah I think that's the best route. Those plastic milipore recievers are pretty fragile. They crack very easily. I believe that the milipore uses a 45mm neck correct?


----------



## brundel (Aug 12, 2011)

45mm is correct.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

so my friend was gonna let me borrow his digital pocket scale this weekend but at the last minute decided to go out of town. Do you think i would be fine just using a regular food scale to brew up 50ml. it only measures in 1g incriments. If anything i would just overdose it slightly just to be sure.....what do you guys think??


----------



## bccs (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little overdosed gear.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

You overdose a gram of test c powder in a 50ml batch using 2%/10% and you only get to 270mg/ml. No biggie at all. Realistically, i doubt you'd even go a gram over.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I went 5% over to cover impurities. And if it's overdosed then that's even better!


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 12, 2011)

whats the diffrence between unrefined and refined oil? Which is better for home project?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Basically it's filtered or not filtered. Non-filtered will work because you're going to filter it anyway. And it's cheaper.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Basically it's filtered or not filtered. Non-filtered will work because you're going to filter it anyway. And it's cheaper.


 

Thanks bro


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

So would a 2/18% ba/bb work fine for good ol test e? Im wanting to possibly make it at 300mg/ml if possible. If not i could settle for 250mg


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

i think i found what im looking for. Im just gonna run 250mg/ml at 2%ba and 20%bb


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting ready to do my fist homebrew. Just waiting for the goods to arrive. What % BA/BB should I use for 1-test(dihydroboldenone) cyp? I cant find a reliable recipe anywhere. btw this thread is awesome! I learn something new everytime I read it


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

2%/10% works for test e


----------



## booze (Aug 12, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Getting ready to do my fist homebrew. Just waiting for the goods to arrive. What % BA/BB should I use for 1-test(dihydroboldenone) cyp? I cant find a reliable recipe anywhere. btw this thread is awesome! I learn something new everytime I read it


 
same as enth mate.
Making 50mls Test Enanthate With Pictures for starters.


----------



## booze (Aug 13, 2011)

had a bit of a brew today using PTFE membrane disc filters. I reckon i was getting around 20mls until they were nearly blocked and flow slowed big time. when the flow nearly stopped and filter was blocked, the flask started to leak slowly? i am using a vacuum set up with glassware. is it normal for them to start to leak when the filters become blocked? thanks.


----------



## dsl (Aug 13, 2011)

I love this thread! Lots of great info. I always did enjoy chemistry-especially my o-chem lab. So thanks to all the bro's who have contributed info. 

I'll contribute a little also. I have found this cheap heating block/melting point apparatus since some of you mentioned measuring melting points. It is $30 from here. You will have to buy the thermometer separate. But imagine putting this on a hot plate (preferable) or even the stove-top. And just a pinch of product is all you would need to use with this.







For the record, our o-chem lab used a cheap-ass melting-point apparatus. It was basically a light bulb shining on a capillary tube with a thermometer sticking out. Oh and don't forget the cheap magnify glass that completely obscured your view . Point is it would seem easy to do a homemade apparatus. Just suspend a capillary tube (cheap from amazon) over a light bulb and have a thermometer suspended at the same level as the capillary tube and that's it. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 13, 2011)

booze said:


> same as enth mate.
> Making 50mls Test Enanthate With Pictures for starters.




No, it's not the same as test enanthate. It's 1-test cypionate, not Test cypionate, big difference.



> Getting ready to do my fist homebrew. Just waiting for the goods to  arrive. What % BA/BB should I use for 1-test(dihydroboldenone) cyp? I  cant find a reliable recipe anywhere. btw this thread is awesome! I  learn something new everytime I read it


If you make it at 100mg/ml it might hold. 200mg/ml won't even hold with 100% EO as the carrier oil (so I've read).


Your next step is to use guaiacol, BB, BA and EO to get it all to hold at higher mg.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 13, 2011)

If you're homebrewing you dont even need the powder calculator (which most of you use wrong anyway). 

Mix your shit in a graduated cylinder. I'll explain.

Say you want to make 50ml of Test E with 2% BA, 20%BB (though you dont need any BB for test E):

50ml*.02 = 1ml BA
50ml*.20 = 10ml BB
12.5g Test E

Start by putting your BB into the graduated cylinder up to the 10ml mark, then put 1ml BA into that. It's easier in this order because it's easier to find the 10ml mark than the 1ml mark on most graduated cylinders.

Now dump your powder into that. Some will probably stick to the walls etc, swish it around to capture that. It's typically easier to use a wider graduated cylinder for this operation because its makes it easier to put stuff into it.

Let that sit and the test E powder dissolve completely. 

Once dissolved, pour oil into the cylinder until you hit the 50ml mark.

You now have accurately dosed Test E without even measuring the volume of oil - now filter and put into your sterile media however you desire.


*I suggest making 5-10ml more than what you want to yield because there will be losses in each step.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 13, 2011)

booze said:


> had a bit of a brew today using PTFE membrane disc filters. I reckon i was getting around 20mls until they were nearly blocked and flow slowed big time. when the flow nearly stopped and filter was blocked, the flask started to leak slowly? i am using a vacuum set up with glassware. is it normal for them to start to leak when the filters become blocked? thanks.


 

Always use a pvdf filter. 

And yes, most of mine have started to leak. I don't believe it was because they were clogged though. It was either too much vacuum, or the oil was too hot when I put it in.


----------



## bccs (Aug 13, 2011)

I used the graduated cylinder method when I brewed, its way more accurate in my opinion.  The way I checked the MP of my powder was rubber banding a melting point capillary to the end of a thermometer then placing the end in a cup of oil while slowly heating it, if your patient enough and don't heat it to quickly you can accurately measure to the half of a degree.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 13, 2011)

Could u use one of those laser gun thermometers that you get from a hardware store? I figured i could just watch the powder and shoot the laser on it as soon as it starts to melt.


----------



## bccs (Aug 13, 2011)

That would be definitely be more expensive and most likely not as precise


----------



## stiphy (Aug 13, 2011)

Should test E powder always come in a powder?  I received some that is in a solid block.  It was shipped in a air tight container but it looks like it was cut from a bigger block.  Is that normal or should it be a powder?


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 13, 2011)

stiphy said:


> Should test E powder always come in a powder?  I received some that is in a solid block.  It was shipped in a air tight container but it looks like it was cut from a bigger block.  Is that normal or should it be a powder?



I have not actually opened mine yet but mine feels like its hard and in chunks and not a powdery feel.


----------



## booze (Aug 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Always use a pvdf filter.
> 
> And yes, most of mine have started to leak. I don't believe it was because they were clogged though. It was either too much vacuum, or the oil was too hot when I put it in.


 
there was a post a couple of pages back saying the PTFE is even better than PVDF? 
and i was running around 12 psi?


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 13, 2011)

PTFE generally has better chemical compatibility than PVDF. So if youre filtering things like EO and guaiaol PTFE is a better choice. 

Maybe there's something about the pore profile of PVDF that makes it better (doesn't clog as fast) for filtering oils versus PTFE. 

I filter all my oil in a .05um filter before I even brew with it. Seems to help the final filtration step.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been limping super bad from this test prop soreness lately. Anybody wanna comment how long it takes for the soreness to clear


----------



## brundel (Aug 13, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I've been limping super bad from this test prop soreness lately. Anybody wanna comment how long it takes for the soreness to clear



Everyone is different regarding the irritation from prop.
It only takes 2-3 days for me but I have a buddy hwo has issues for 5+ days after a prop shot.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 13, 2011)

Does the pain stop after a few injections into the same muscle? Also, will this soreness occur in every body part I inject until I get each body part used to the oil?  Seems like an obvious yes but here's to hoping >_<


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had a couple different brands of prop that didn't leave me sore one bit. I'm not sure if it's me, or just how it's made.


----------



## booze (Aug 14, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> PTFE generally has better chemical compatibility than PVDF. So if youre filtering things like EO and guaiaol PTFE is a better choice.
> 
> Maybe there's something about the pore profile of PVDF that makes it better (doesn't clog as fast) for filtering oils versus PTFE.
> 
> I filter all my oil in a .05um filter before I even brew with it. Seems to help the final filtration step.



That might be a good idea, plus ill see if I can put a pre filter over the top to remove large particles. Might help you think?!


----------



## probuilder (Aug 14, 2011)

brundel said:


> With win you need to filter the water and BA without the win.
> Filter distilled water and BA into a sterile vial
> Heat Peg 300 Ps80 win untill dissolved. Win has a super high MP.
> Peg will likely smoke.
> Once dissolved and cooled and using a new filter filter the win into the water.



Thanks brundel !!



yerg said:


> lol.... this is not fun...



Yerg why do you say it is not fun ? You thought it is too complicated to brew or what ?


----------



## brundel (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^its a pain in the ass and for some reason people tend to fuck up win batches.
Could be that there are so many bad recipes out there.
If I guy posts 3 different conflicting recipes for win its because he doesnt know.


Here is the recipe that works.
for 100ml at 50mg per ml.
5g winny,
15ml peg 400,
.5ml poly80
3% BA---Extra high because water based preparations are notorious bacteria and fungi breeding grounds.
77.75 Distilled water.

Run water and BA through sterile filter into a sterile vial (100ml) -----use 1 filter
Heat Ps80, Peg 400, win to 450-460 degrees. Peg will likely smoke a bit. Wait till everything is cleared up.
Let cool a bit as the current temp will melt the filter.
Filter win solution into the water. use filter #2

Done.
50mg/ml x 100ml

YOU MUST USE 2 FILTERS DO NOT REUSE FILTERS.


----------



## probuilder (Aug 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 2 500ml beakers. Put ba,bb and powder in one. Put GSO in the other. Put the beaker with the gso in the oven and heat it up for about 10min. I put it around 180-200. Put the beaker with the powder in a big pot with about 3" of water. The amount of water depends on the weight of the beaker and its contents. You want the max amount of water. Put the stovetop on "3"
> 
> Wait until the ba and bb disolve the powder. Swirl it around in the beaker. It will become liquid. When it's dissolved pour the heated GSO in. Let this warm up and keep swirling it. Once done, you might want to let it cool just a little before putting into a filter.
> 
> ...



What do yo use to sterilize your beakers ?
I want to buy and autoclave to do this and for the best value this one seemed to be the best :
New Commercial Autoclave Sterilizer 18L Tattoo Dental | eBay

I want to sterilize my vials and stoppers too with this.

What do you or anybody say ? Is it good ?

Or maybe this for autoclave ?
SCF274/23 Philips AVENT Express Electric Steam Steriliser SCF274/23 220-240 V - Philips Support


----------



## probuilder (Aug 14, 2011)

brundel said:


> ^^^its a pain in the ass and for some reason people tend to fuck up win batches.
> Could be that there are so many bad recipes out there.
> If I guy posts 3 different conflicting recipes for win its because he doesnt know.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much !!


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yikes! I think I have read this intently for at least the past few hours! (did some link surfing). This thread has been quite helpful in understanding brewing for HRT. For that I must commend those on here who have proven to be a wealth of invaluble knowledge!


----------



## yerg (Aug 14, 2011)

probuilder said:


> Thanks brundel !!
> 
> 
> 
> Yerg why do you say it is not fun ? You thought it is too complicated to brew or what ?


 No... Not too complicated, but when transfering the peg/win/ps into the bac water the win likes to clump as the water draws the win out of the peg/ps...........So to combat this i do it slowely... and shake the vial vigorously.....  Just a bit more of a pain in the ass than most other raw aas...


----------



## yerg (Aug 14, 2011)

dsl said:


> I love this thread! Lots of great info. I always did enjoy chemistry-especially my o-chem lab. So thanks to all the bro's who have contributed info.
> 
> I'll contribute a little also. I have found this cheap heating block/melting point apparatus since some of you mentioned measuring melting points. It is $30 from here. You will have to buy the thermometer separate. But imagine putting this on a hot plate (preferable) or even the stove-top. And just a pinch of product is all you would need to use with this.
> 
> ...


Very interesting...thx for input bro


----------



## booze (Aug 15, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> PTFE generally has better chemical compatibility than PVDF. So if youre filtering things like EO and guaiaol PTFE is a better choice.
> 
> Maybe there's something about the pore profile of PVDF that makes it better (doesn't clog as fast) for filtering oils versus PTFE.
> 
> I filter all my oil in a .05um filter before I even brew with it. Seems to help the final filtration step.


 
where do you guys buy your membrane filter discs from?!


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 15, 2011)

yerg said:


> No... Not too complicated, but when transfering the peg/win/ps into the bac water the win likes to clump as the water draws the win out of the peg/ps...........So to combat this i do it slowely... and shake the vial vigorously.....  Just a bit more of a pain in the ass than most other raw aas...




That oil based winny recipe I posted works. 

I'm not too keen on even trying to make a water based injectable.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a theory. (some experience behind it) 

Try filtering into vacu-tainers. They sell different ml's but just maybe the already existing vacuum inside the container will help pull the gear through the syringe filter faster. They are incredibly cheap, or can be picked up at some medical supply stores (they are largely used to draw blood).  Once filtered you can transfer from the vacu-tainer into vials. It just may save to from carpal tunnel (esp. If running high IU of GH) haha, plus some time is saved.

Just food for thought.


----------



## probuilder (Aug 15, 2011)

yerg said:


> No... Not too complicated, but when transfering the peg/win/ps into the bac water the win likes to clump as the water draws the win out of the peg/ps...........So to combat this i do it slowely... and shake the vial vigorously.....  Just a bit more of a pain in the ass than most other raw aas...



OK. And why is the shaking ? To dissolve the clumps ?

Brundel, do you shake the win at the end of the process ? Is it necessary ?

Distilled water can be used instead of bac water, right ?


----------



## yerg (Aug 15, 2011)

probuilder said:


> OK. And why is the shaking ? To dissolve the clumps ?
> 
> Brundel, do you shake the win at the end of the process ? Is it necessary ?
> 
> Distilled water can be used instead of bac water, right ?


 Yes this helps keep it from clumping...  You can use distilled water but you must add BA to it... I use 2%... Brundel recomends 3% due to bacteria growing easily in water....  And yes shake it up bro!!!lol


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

The search function isn't working for me so I am resorting to asking without having been able to search myself... (for this I am sorry)

I am getting in some Var raws soon and am hoping someone here has a recipe for converting into a pinable form. 
I have seen the end result a long time ago and am hoping to do the same. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## brundel (Aug 15, 2011)

Yah shake it.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 16, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> The search function isn't working for me so I am resorting to asking without having been able to search myself... (for this I am sorry)
> 
> I am getting in some Var raws soon and am hoping someone here has a recipe for converting into a pinable form.
> I have seen the end result a long time ago and am hoping to do the same. Any help is appreciated.




			 		  		    		 			 			oil based winny
1g winny
.5ml ba
2ml bb
5.5ml guaiacol(super solvent)
11.25ml ethyl oleate

that holds for oil based winny, it might work for var too. Change out the winny with var and see if it holds. If not increase the guaiacol up to ~7.5ml (and subtract 2ml from the EO).

Use PVDF of PTFE filters for this. Those will attack any other filter element.

You'll have to experiment and see if it holds. Injectable var is pretty rare and not too many people have made it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 16, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> If you're homebrewing you dont even need the powder calculator (which most of you use wrong anyway).
> 
> Mix your shit in a graduated cylinder. I'll explain.
> 
> ...


I have done it this way all along.  I didn't ever know why everyone went through all those(.76 ml/gram) things to figure out how much oil to use before ever putting the powder in.  more or less I dictate,my mg/ml by how much oil i use as well as how much powder.  I think its backasswards to do it the other way.  I don't see how you could ever be right on unless you add the oil last.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 16, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> oil based winny
> 1g winny
> .5ml ba
> 2ml bb
> ...



Sounds awesome... Thank you
Var is slightly expensive, so hopefully my learning curve isn't too long. Yet I feel it will be worth it to have on hand.


----------



## probuilder (Aug 16, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yes this helps keep it from clumping...  You can use distilled water but you must add BA to it... I use 2%... Brundel recomends 3% due to bacteria growing easily in water....  And yes shake it up bro!!!lol





brundel said:


> Yah shake it.



I will shake it. For how many minutes do I have to ?

Thanks !!


----------



## yerg (Aug 16, 2011)

probuilder said:


> I will shake it. For how many minutes do I have to ?
> 
> Thanks !!


LMAO... I shake it as im pushing the peg/win solution into the vial of bac water.... cause if you just push the oil in it tends to clump and is hard to get to suspend.....  It takes about 5-10 min to push it all through into the water vial.... so shake during this period... and vigorously afterward... This should work well. and i always shake before drawing out for pinning....


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 16, 2011)

If only brew 50ml at a time...a simple setup like large syringe (60ml) and a few big needles (gauge wise) with a few .45um filter would be good to go, right?

I don't want to make this a major science project if I don't have to...


----------



## brundel (Aug 16, 2011)

I honestly would recommend no larger than a 20ml syringe. The bigger they are the harder they are to push. A 60ml will be rough on the hands and forearms.
I like 10ml myself...


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 16, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> If only brew 50ml at a time...a simple setup like large syringe (60ml) and a few big needles (gauge wise) with a few .45um filter would be good to go, right?
> 
> I don't want to make this a major science project if I don't have to...


 


brundel said:


> I honestly would recommend no larger than a 20ml syringe. The bigger they are the harder they are to push. A 60ml will be rough on the hands and forearms.
> I like 10ml myself...


 
So the setup above would be good for 50ml at a time, just use a 20ml syringe, is that right?


----------



## brundel (Aug 16, 2011)

I would use a .22 filter.


----------



## booze (Aug 17, 2011)

is anybody able to post a good place to purchase 0.45 PVDF membrane filters? PM me if required  cheers.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

20ml gets me nice sore forearms and thumbs. I didn't even want to think about using a 60ml. And this was just filling. There wasn't a filter attached.


----------



## probuilder (Aug 17, 2011)

yerg said:


> LMAO... I shake it as im pushing the peg/win solution into the vial of bac water.... cause if you just push the oil in it tends to clump and is hard to get to suspend.....  It takes about 5-10 min to push it all through into the water vial.... so shake during this period... and vigorously afterward... This should work well. and i always shake before drawing out for pinning....



OK, thanks !!


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2011)

I can see why Tst-Acetate isn't so popular.  Before i switched to guiaicol i had to use an unhealthy amount of BB/BA to suspend it.  Suspended just fine in GSO at 100mg/ml using  1.13ml guiaicol/gram raw.  I initially used so much BB trying to keep it from crashing that i started coughing after use...almost like tren caugh but much, much, worse.  It was literally hard to breath.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


>


Pretty good prices for domestic.  I'm surprised to see that kind of advertisement on here.


----------



## stiphy (Aug 17, 2011)

My first shot at homebrew.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2011)

*A.*



stiphy said:


> My first shot at homebrew.



looking really good bro!!  ResearchSupply.net has cheap crimpers if you don't have one.  One thing...how did you do the barcode.  That's one thing i'm missing.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the big syringe with a caulk gun idea. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2011)

*A.*



Evil Eagle said:


> I like the big syringe with a caulk gun idea.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



I'm too scared i'll blow a filter with the gun.  Brundel posted a kickass contraption a little while back using the millipore and break pump.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard this is a must for any syringe filtering job.

Cornwall Syringe Dispenser


----------



## stiphy (Aug 17, 2011)

I used the caulk gun technique.  Worked perfect.


----------



## stiphy (Aug 17, 2011)

Aaron S.

PM sent


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2011)

oopps


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2011)

oops


----------



## Shawnmason (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi i'm from Australia and our customs are very strict, i've found many suppliers online but i haven't found any that offer to package their gear discretely for example. The powder or vial without a label stating what it is so customs have no idea what it is. Does anyone know of any sources that offer discrete packaging?


----------



## Shawnmason (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi i'm from Australia and we have very strict customs, i have found many suppliers of gear online but none of them offer packaging discretely for example no labeling on the package. Does anyone know any sources that provide discrete packaging? Powder or vials


----------



## yerg (Aug 18, 2011)

Shawnmason said:


> Hi i'm from Australia and we have very strict customs, i have found many suppliers of gear online but none of them offer packaging discretely for example no labeling on the package. Does anyone know any sources that provide discrete packaging? Powder or vials


 No labeling??? I think all online sources(with the exception of dumb fucks!lol) use descrete shipping..


----------



## booze (Aug 18, 2011)

Shawnmason said:


> Hi i'm from Australia and we have very strict customs, i have found many suppliers of gear online but none of them offer packaging discretely for example no labeling on the package. Does anyone know any sources that provide discrete packaging? Powder or vials


 
and no1 is going to give you a contact in plain view.


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya guys, I wouldn't be spitting out names that help people out on a public forum. In a couple of months I will be needing help myself, tired of not getting that pump anymore. It's been since april since my last pin, and now the GYM just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## booze (Aug 18, 2011)

has anyone used glass fibre filters to prefilter their plain oil (grapeseed)???


----------



## pieguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Most people don't bother prefiltering their oil. If you're running it all through a .22 millipore/whatman, there's not much of a point.




UA_Iron said:


> Use .22 or .2 filters. .45 should be avoided
> 
> PVDF or PTFE have the best material compatibility. All other filter types are not compatible with BA or BB or a combo of the two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



pieguy said:


> Most people don't bother prefiltering their oil. If you're running it all through a .22 millipore/whatman, there's not much of a point.



It's redundant to filter the oil alone.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 18, 2011)

I assumed that as well. But UA Iron says it speeds up the filtering process later if you prefilter your oil. I wonder by how much though.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



Shawnmason said:


> Hi i'm from Australia and we have very strict customs, i have found many suppliers of gear online but none of them offer packaging discretely for example no labeling on the package. Does anyone know any sources that provide discrete packaging? Powder or vials


I have never gotten a package (and i have gotten pretty many) be it raw or amps that wasn't discretely.  Everyone selling that kind of thing, including huge factory "legit" raw suppliers, know what time it is.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



03SVS said:


> Ya guys, I wouldn't be spitting out names that help people out on a public forum. In a couple of months I will be needing help myself, tired of not getting that pump anymore. It's been since april since my last pin, and now the GYM just doesn't feel the same.


If i hadn't used in 6mos. it would be 5 mos since i could say i was in the gym.  I'm sure any of the 2000mg/week guys would say the same.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



pieguy said:


> I assumed that as well. But UA Iron says it speeds up the filtering process later if you prefilter your oil. I wonder by how much though.


UA knows what he is talking about, he wouldn't have mentioned it if it wasn't worth while.  Get some detail though cause he is probably saying if your gonna do 200+ml.  I sometimes make small 50ml batches of things like tren. ace./dbol/test. ace. to double filter 50 ml would be too time consuming i think.  I have filtered oil alone (>350mls) into a sterile container to use at a later time for bigger jobs.


----------



## brundel (Aug 18, 2011)

Shawnmason said:


> Hi i'm from Australia and our customs are very strict, i've found many suppliers online but i haven't found any that offer to package their gear discretely for example. The powder or vial without a label stating what it is so customs have no idea what it is. Does anyone know of any sources that offer discrete packaging?



This is not the place to look for sources or information regarding sources.
Please refrain from looking here for this information.

This thread is about the theoretical mechanics of compounding AAS at home.
We need to keep it to that so we dont make this into a cop troll thread.


----------



## stiphy (Aug 18, 2011)

We also dont want this thread to get deleted.  To much good information here.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

Not that any of you have made/used test. ace. before but FYI, u need guiaicol to process even at only 100mg/ml and it's more painful than prop or tren.  I can tell within a few hrs after use that i have taken it so it is a quick one, and within 36 hrs i can tell my levels are  quickly diminishing so it's probably exactly what anyone would expect.


----------



## bccs (Aug 18, 2011)

stiphy said:


> My first shot at homebrew.



You made those labels look nice, I'm a fan of the clear look.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> This is not the place to look for sources or information regarding sources.
> Please refrain from looking here for this information.
> 
> This thread is about the theoretical mechanics of compounding AAS at home.
> We need to keep it to that so we dont make this into a cop troll thread.


Your so right, i'm gonna make a solid effort not to mention anything outside of home brew.  And, i'm not gonna answer any more PM's about anything outside of homebrew.  Speaking of homebrew, i saw the Win in EO post and i was wondering if anyone has had any success with Win in Oil.  I tried about 6 variations and decided to quit burning through raw when im not getting any where.  Basskilleronline has some info but i followed it to the letter and it still kept crashing.  I have been away for a while so if this is a re-run let me know what page i can find out.


----------



## brundel (Aug 18, 2011)

There is a reason people make it in water.
And the EO recipe doesnt even contain any oil at all.....its 100% solvent.

I guess Ethyl Oleate is the Oil? Ethyl oleate doesnt act the same as GSO for example. 
Its cheaper and easier to just make it in water.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> There is a reason people make it in water.
> And the EO recipe doesnt even contain any oil at all.....its 100% solvent.
> 
> I guess Ethyl Oleate is the Oil? Ethyl oleate doesnt act the same as GSO for example.
> Its cheaper and easier to just make it in water.


Propylene Glycol is the only medium, besides oil and water, that i have ever used and didn't like it...to painful.  I have read the info on EO with regard to anesthetic qualities and high suspension/ml but that shit is pretty extreme and i would need to use pretty much.  The only reason i'm not into using a water base is because of what Brundel said about contaminants.  I know he is right to because water is a much easier medium for bacteria to breed in than oil.  I'm not even asking this for myself any way its for my partner.  From now on Im only using oral only for Win. since the amount of damage to the liver is the same.  I understand that you have to use a higher mg/day with orals but that doesn't concern me.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Your so right, i'm gonna make a solid effort not to mention anything outside of home brew.  And, i'm not gonna answer any more PM's about anything outside of homebrew.  Speaking of homebrew, i saw the Win in EO post and i was wondering if anyone has had any success with Win in Oil.  I tried about 6 variations and decided to quit burning through raw when im not getting any where.  Basskilleronline has some info but i followed it to the letter and it still kept crashing.  I have been away for a while so if this is a re-run let me know what page i can find out.



The Win in EO was posted in response to one of my questions. I asked if anyone has any experience with making injectable Var and UA IRON (I believe) posted that combinnation saying that it might work to make the Var. I have yet to try but as soon as I can get around to it I will be sure to post the results.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 18, 2011)

You do not need to prefilter. I simply stated what I like to do. It especially doesn't make sense with small batches. 

I have had luck with the winny in EO/guaiacol/BA/BB, its holding. I haven't used it yet though. Usually you see it crash when you start poking holes in the septum, but I think this is still a good recipe. 

EO is the carrier, there is no oil carrying solution.

To me its essentially the same as making any oil based injectable - I've never made a water based suspension though.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> You do not need to prefilter. I simply stated what I like to do. It especially doesn't make sense with small batches.
> 
> I have had luck with the winny in EO/guaiacol/BA/BB, its holding. I haven't used it yet though. Usually you see it crash when you start poking holes in the septum, but I think this is still a good recipe.
> 
> ...


Water based is too easy:
 1 g Winstrol powder
4 cc PEG 300/400 
2 pieces of 0.45 um syringe filter
0.6 ml polysorbate 80 
0.4 ml benzyl alcohol 
14.25 ml distilled water 
Mixing vial (or your prefered breaker)
20 ml vial 
20 gauge needles
Syringe 5 ml 
Syringe 10 ml 

1. Mix 14.25 ml of distilled water with 0.4 ml benzyl alcohol.
2. Pass through syringe filter into 20ml vial.
3. Put 2 ml PEG300/400 into breaker and add 0.6 ml of Polysorbate 80.
4. Add 1 g of stanozolol powder to PEG/Polysorbate 80 mix.
5. Swril and heat until solution is completely homogeneous and clear. Make sure do it until no hormone swirls, crystal or visible separation left. PEG may smoke, but it is okay, it happens every time i have done this so don't worry about the smoke.
6. Let Stanozolol liquid to cool down but not too much you want it very warm when you filter it, a PVDF filter can handle the heat.
7. Draw it into 5 ml syringe, run it through the second new syringe into the 20 ml vial containing sterile water.
8. You can still use the same syringe filter as long as the filter is completely dry, But I wouldn't use the same filter if i didn't have to.
9. Filter the PEG/Polysorbate80/Stanozol mix through the filter into the water. It will titrate back into micronized form into the water. 
10. Shake it vigerously.
11. Run 2 more ml of PEG300/400 through filter to purge.  
If your doing more than 20 mls you have to remember that step 11 isn't just to purge you need it cause PEG with Poly 80 really helps prevent clumping


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 18, 2011)

hey this might be a dumb question but do you guys sterilize your beakers before mixing?? I was thinking about just swishing some iso alchohol around and letting it dry. Should i bake it in the oven or something too? Im planning on my first brew tomorrow and never really read anything about sterilizing the beakers.


----------



## brundel (Aug 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> hey this might be a dumb question but do you guys sterilize your beakers before mixing?? I was thinking about just swishing some iso alchohol around and letting it dry. Should i bake it in the oven or something too? Im planning on my first brew tomorrow and never really read anything about sterilizing the beakers.



I put em in the dishwasher.
I also rinse them with  benzyl alcohol before use.
Everything your going to put into the beaker will be filtered.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 18, 2011)

So its not really crucial to have them super sterile? So i could just wash them by hand?


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2011)

*A.*



tyzero89 said:


> So its not really crucial to have them super sterile? So i could just wash them by hand?


I wash with a non-residue soap, rinse with ISO-alcohol, then bake at 225 for 15 or more minutes and use as soon as it cools enough and I don't use anything i haven't cleaned right when i'm gonna use it.


----------



## booze (Aug 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I wash with a non-residue soap, rinse with ISO-alcohol, then bake at 225 for 15 or more minutes and use as soon as it cools enough and I don't use anything i haven't cleaned right when i'm gonna use it.



This is what I do also. Works well.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 20, 2011)

50ml of oily goodness!!!


----------



## stiphy (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweet.  Nice job.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks very clear.  Did you use cottonseed oil?  Is it enanthate?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 20, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> 50ml of oily goodness!!!




Yummy!  

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 20, 2011)

I used GSO, and yes its Test E 250mg/ml


----------



## brundel (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks tasty.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Me wants.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't use dark green GSO when making Tren.  It looks almost brown.  Yellow and green make brown i guess.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 20, 2011)

I just did a test acetate, tren acetate, D-Bol blend (50,50,50) as far as cleaning utensils goes, i wash and heat dry everything before i bag it.  So i clean everything directly before use and right after use.  I just don't use the ISO when i do the post cleaning.  As i said in the post before the blend turned an ugly brown color cause of the yellow tren.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 21, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I just did a test acetate, tren acetate, D-Bol blend (50,50,50) as far as cleaning utensils goes, i wash and heat dry everything before i bag it.  So i clean everything directly before use and right after use.  I just don't use the ISO when i do the post cleaning.  As i said in the post before the blend turned an ugly brown color cause of the yellow tren.




do you add heat when you make the tren? That'll oxidize the tren and make it turn kind of rusty looking. When mixed with the green that'll turn brown.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 21, 2011)

yea, i heat it but only enough to melt it, and (i have ended up with amber before from overheating) i let it sit in the mix for a while.  Also i put it in last since i don't use any guiaicol with the tren i put it in after i do the dbol and test acetate so the guiaicol i used for them chemically breaks it down some before i add heat.  I only heat the tren at 190 and i do it in the oven.  The microwave REALLY turns it brown.  The majority of the problem came from using such a dark green GSO i think...I may have used too much heat though.  I'll be more careful with the heat next time but i'm definitely not using this brand of GSO when doing anything tren.  I somehow knew i should have used safflower oil for this blend.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 21, 2011)

I just lost 25% of what i made spraying it out of the syringe i was using to fill the bottle.  I think they did't have 20ml luer locks when i bought these syringes.  The non-lock syringes suck, i always put so much pressure on that it pops off and i spray the entire contents.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh shit ya I could see that. I wouldn't be able to use a non locking one

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Aug 21, 2011)

Locking ones is a must.
Get a caulking gun from home depot. Rig it so that the filter will be supported by the end this way there is pressure on the filter and the plunger. This should keep the filter from ejecting.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 21, 2011)

i'll try that, doesn't sound too hard


----------



## booze (Aug 22, 2011)

I should have some equ arriving soon. Is 2% ba and 20% bb good to go, same as enth?! Thanks.


----------



## TREMBO (Aug 22, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> do you add heat when you make the tren? That'll oxidize the tren and make it turn kind of rusty looking. When mixed with the green that'll turn brown.



That oxidation can destroy the tren molecules?

I'm planning to do Tren E heating it inside a beaker submerged into boiling water... Do you think I could loose some tren?


----------



## probuilder (Aug 22, 2011)

My first brew, winy 50mg/ml @ 10 mls.

First picture is right after it's been done and shaked, second is sitting after 2,5 days.

Does it look OK, or should be more subsided on the second ?

The vial is 12ml, not 10ml.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 22, 2011)

looks fine man.  the way that shit titrates back into micronized form coming out of the filter is so bad ass.


----------



## probuilder (Aug 22, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> looks fine man.  the way that shit titrates back into micronized form coming out of the filter is so bad ass.


 
Hm, if you say it looks OK, then I am happy. Just you know I had some winy before and they looked a little different, I mean those were more subsided. There was the powder on the bottom of the vial, and above this the clear water.

Mine looks powder on the bottom, above this a cloudy part and on the top the clear water. That's why I am not sure in this.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 22, 2011)

There is a reason it's called muscle milk.  It's more often straight white with visible particulants on the bottom than clear.  The only thing i have seen clear with all the particles settled on the bottom is test base...i'm not saying your wrong, not at all, i'm just saying it looks like winny.


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 22, 2011)

How would you rig a standard caulk gun to help pump the syringe?


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

You can rig it so the filter is against the front opening or so that the wings of the syringe are against it.


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

For the record.....
I had forgotten how bad site injecting with win felt.
1ml in each bi this morning and lets just say it sucks.


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> You can rig it so the filter is against the front opening or so that the wings of the syringe are against it.


 
Nice...I'm wondering if a shorter caulk gun would be a better option and be easier to handle than a standard size one...


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> For the record.....
> I had forgotten how bad site injecting with win felt.
> 1ml in each bi this morning and lets just say it sucks.


I was stuck doing that (as my only option) with TNE for MONTHS!  I hate site injections.


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

My forearms are cramping and fingers are tingling....
I train chest in an hour....wish me luck.


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

This is what it looks like using the recipe and method I posted.
This vial was made by a friend. Thanks brother  you know who you are.


----------



## yerg (Aug 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> My forearms are cramping and fingers are tingling....
> I train chest in an hour....wish me luck.


 GOOOOD LUCK. LMAO I dont pin more than half a cc in one spot..lol  Except for my glutes.... and i mix it with test and npp... seems to help pip
total of 50mg a day is where im at with water winny.... Id like to get up to 100mg next cycle...


----------



## yerg (Aug 22, 2011)

probuilder said:


> My first brew, winy 50mg/ml @ 10 mls.
> 
> First picture is right after it's been done and shaked, second is sitting after 2,5 days.
> 
> ...


 did you use polysorbate 80 in youre recipe???????????  Its kinda awkward that the water just sits up top in that vial....  Ive never had one do that....


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

My bis are pretty meaty I figured I would be fine. I hit 1.5ml cyp in em no prob....apparently ....I should have remembered to not underestimate the power of win.


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

yerg said:


> did you use polysorbate 80 in youre recipe???????????  Its kinda awkward that the water just sits up top in that vial....  Ive never had one do that....



If he used Ps80 +peg300 it should hold and not separate.
Like the one I posted. Some stuff settles but there is never a separation.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 22, 2011)

I am sorry if this has already been asked but I was wondering if Test Cyp Could be made at 250mg/ml with out any problems?. I remember getting the old Testex Leo Prolong which was 250mg per 2ml in an amp and half of them would crystalize..

I know it sounds stupid but I am trying to make by daily injects as easy as possiable. maybe I should just make my Enanthate at 200???


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

Test cyp will hold at 250mg/ml with 2%BA and 20% BB


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> Test cyp will hold at 250mg/ml with 2%BA and 20% BB


 

Thanks bro,,, I was hopping you would chime in.
Even if its stored for a year or 2?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 22, 2011)

long as its stored in a cool dark place u should be fine..


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

Usually it will be fine.
Sometimes cyp crashes in cold temps but running it under hot water in the sink for a min or so will get it to go back into solution.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 22, 2011)

probuilder said:


> My first brew, winy 50mg/ml @ 10 mls.
> 
> First picture is right after it's been done and shaked, second is sitting after 2,5 days.
> 
> ...


I might be missing somthing.  Is there  a clear layer of water i'm not seeing?  When i do winni it shrinks a little in surface area, but that's because it's so hot when i first shake it.  It has a screaming hot melting point so it expands but obviously when it cools, it contracts.  Are you saying you should have gotten more out of a gram or something...are both pictures the same bottle??  I wasn't realizing that...


----------



## yerg (Aug 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> If he used Ps80 +peg300 it should hold and not separate.
> Like the one I posted. Some stuff settles but there is never a separation.


 thats what i thought.. that vial is not holding right... At least it looks like it. small layer of water on top......


----------



## yerg (Aug 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> My forearms are cramping and fingers are tingling....
> I train chest in an hour....wish me luck.


 How was the work out b??


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hurt like a bitch.
Felt strong through. 
Currently running 400mg cyp eod.
Win at 100mg ed for 4 weeks
300mg caffeine + 30mg methylhexanamine before training.
No AI or SERM needed yet.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice man. I love test ha. 
What do you make your test cyp at with BA and bb?  I do 2.5%ba 20%bb. Do you think less bb could be used since I made it at 200mg/ml vs 250mg/ml

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

Gonna get some bloodwork done in a week or so. If the 100mg is wrecking me Im gonna drop it or lower it to 50mg

Im convinced I can gain muscle using winstrol.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

30mg methylhexanamine before training

What's that Brundel? ^^^^

Vasodialator?


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah its DMAA
same shit in all the PWO drinks these days. I just get the powder DMAA and caffeine and mix em with some creatine in waxy maize before training.
Who needs fancy PWO drinks.
200g caffeine is like 5$ 5g Methylhexanamine is only like 7$


----------



## probuilder (Aug 23, 2011)

yerg said:


> did you use polysorbate 80 in youre recipe???????????  Its kinda awkward that the water just sits up top in that vial....  Ive never had one do that....



Yes, I used PS80 in the receipe. Other winnys I saw before did the same, powder seperated from water, and before the shot those had to be shaked.



yerg said:


> thats what i thought.. that vial is not holding right... At least it looks like it. small layer of water on top......



You mean under the vial is not holding that the rubber stopper lets air in or you mean the brew is not holding ?



Aaron S. said:


> I might be missing somthing.  Is there  a clear layer of water i'm not seeing?  When i do winni it shrinks a little in surface area, but that's because it's so hot when i first shake it.  It has a screaming hot melting point so it expands but obviously when it cools, it contracts.  Are you saying you should have gotten more out of a gram or something...are both pictures the same bottle??  I wasn't realizing that...



Yes, these pics are about the same vial, on the second I let it to sit for 2,5 days.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think Home brew needs to have its own section of the forum....just sayin

Anyone else agree??


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 23, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> Test cyp will hold at 250mg/ml with 2%BA and 20% BB



Is 20% BB necessary??


----------



## brundel (Aug 23, 2011)

You could likely go lower but I keep mine at 20%.
Watson and Paddock (both human grade American FDA approved meds) use 20%.
Even with 20% BB the paddock pharms stuff says right on the bottle:
Warming and shaking will redissolve any crystals formed during storage at temps lower than recommended. 68-77 degrees F


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 23, 2011)

brundel said:


> You could likely go lower but I keep mine at 20%.
> Watson and Paddock (both human grade American FDA approved meds) use 20%.
> Even with 20% BB the paddock pharms stuff says right on the bottle:
> Warming and shaking will redissolve any crystals formed during storage at temps lower than recommended. 68-77 degrees F



then 20% it is.


----------



## probuilder (Aug 23, 2011)

I brewed again today some winy, and the colour of the winy-peg-ps  has been darker than before, and the colour of the final suspension has  been white, but a little brownish. Can I shot it ? ( I don't really  like it... )
I exceeded the 228-242 Celsius melting point, it was at around 245  Celsius. Do I have to be very careful with the melting point not to go  over ?

For melting point at the winy I found this :
melting point prisms = 228-242C (235C)
melting point needles = 155C

It means that first at around 155 degree the needles melt and after the prisms at around 235 degree ?

I would expect melting at around 235 Celsius, but it melted completely before this point. How it can be ??

Or just the powder starts to dissolve at 155C to the peg-ps80, and here  all the visible substances will be melted, and reaching the 235C all the  unvisible substances will be melted fully ?

I am a rookie, so sorry for the basic questions, but I don't want to waste any more powder...or at least the least as possible.                       ​


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 23, 2011)

probuilder said:


> I brewed again today some winy, and the colour of the winy-peg-ps  has been darker than before, and the colour of the final suspension has  been white, but a little brownish. Can I shot it ? ( I don't really  like it... )
> I exceeded the 228-242 Celsius melting point, it was at around 245  Celsius. Do I have to be very careful with the melting point not to go  over ?
> 
> For melting point at the winy I found this :
> ...


I have burnt winny before.  If it's brownish it might be burnt and i wouldn't use it.  How big of a batch??


----------



## probuilder (Aug 23, 2011)

There has been 20 mls brownish now, and some before. Not a big deal...
For learning to brew I pay with this. 

Reading a lot on these forums I found many opinions that winy is one of the most difficult steroid to make injectable. I hope ( and think ) if I learn it, after this the oil based ones will be much easier.


----------



## brundel (Aug 23, 2011)

Win is super easy to fuck up.
Oil based test in contrast is like making a cup of coffee.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 24, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> Win is super easy to fuck up.
> Oil based test in contrast is like making a cup of coffee.



yea, test (especially decanoate and enanthate), requires little more than an antimicrobial preservative, some heat, and a sterile bottle.  After harvesting crystals for so long to make finapro just being able to buy the raw seems like a blessing.  I guess when you think about it winstrol takes the most effort, although, i use the exact same formula to make water based TNE.  The only reason i would inject winni (these daz) if for site enhancing purposes.  If its no safer to use injections why not just take it oraly.  (my partner totally disagrees and injects EVERYTHING)


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 24, 2011)

The sticky points, for me, with Win, are:

1) letting it get too cool before i filter and consequently loosing it to the filter.

    A)  Not doing the PEG purge fast enough and loosing raw to the filter.


2) Burning, this one can be avoided by watching your brew and swirling it while you heat, if you take it off heat before the last few granuals have disappeared you should be straight, remember that it will continue melting a few second after you take it off heat and this should melt the last of it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm missing the boat on something...O.K.  My way of looking at esters goes something like this...

An ester is added to a test molecule to make it more soluble in Oil/Fat.  The shorter the ester the more help is needed assisting the molecule to suspend in oil.  This assistance comes by way of solvent.  Now why is it that some esters support my thinking (decanoate) and others do not (cypionate)??  Enanthate and Decanoate need NO assistance suspending with just a little bit of heat but cypionate (longer ester than enanthate) needs solvent to keep it from crashing in cooler temperatures.


----------



## brundel (Aug 24, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> yea, test (especially decanoate and enanthate), requires little more than an antimicrobial preservative, some heat, and a sterile bottle.  After harvesting crystals for so long to make finapro just being able to buy the raw seems like a blessing.  I guess when you think about it winstrol takes the most effort, although, i use the exact same formula to make water based TNE.  The only reason i would inject winni (these daz) if for site enhancing purposes.  If its no safer to use injections why not just take it oraly.  (my partner totally disagrees and injects EVERYTHING)



Yah just eat the win......so much work to make it an inject.
It will still cause liver damage.
It will still fuck up your lipids.
it will hurt like a fuking bitch...I can barely flex my arm today from a win inject on mon. Its brutal.
Im gonna start drinking this shit.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yah just eat the win......so much work to make it an inject.
> It will still cause liver damage.
> It will still fuck up your lipids.
> it will hurt like a fuking bitch...I can barely flex my arm today from a win inject on mon. Its brutal.
> Im gonna start drinking this shit.




Winny looks like milk, smells like almonds, and tastes like shit.


----------



## brundel (Aug 24, 2011)

Yah it can be made into a liquid oral as well.
Still tastes like shit though.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

what capsule machine do you guys recommend??? I was looking at the one on RLS but i also was looking at the Cap-M-Quick. Any thoughts??


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

also with the Millipore setup....is there a way to cap the bottom once you have taken the top piece off? also is the bottom part reusable to where i would only have to buy a complete setup once and from that point on i would just have to buy the top filters?? Or is there a way to rig up the top filter to drain into a receiver bottle that you can cap with a septa top?? Sorry if this has been asked before...


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 24, 2011)

I use cap-m-quick size #1.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya thats the one i was leaning towards....i was thinking #0 though.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 24, 2011)

*A.*



tyzero89 said:


> Ya thats the one i was leaning towards....i was thinking #0 though.



the bigger it is the more raw material you have to use.  I wouldn't want to mess with anything smalller than a one though, seems like it would be hard to work with anything smaller than that.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> the bigger it is the more raw material you have to use.  I wouldn't want to mess with anything smalller than a one though, seems like it would be hard to work with anything smaller than that.



Do you use any filler too or do you just use the raw material with no filler?


----------



## probuilder (Aug 24, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> The sticky points, for me, with Win, are:
> 
> 1) letting it get too cool before i filter and consequently loosing it to the filter.
> 
> ...



From the 240 Celsius melting point to how much degree you let about the winy to cool ?


----------



## yerg (Aug 24, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Do you use any filler too or do you just use the raw material with no filler?


Yes use filler... With cap-m-quick with the #0 size caps(the capper does 24 at a time) you can use the amount of compound(24 X ?mg) is the amount of compound and you can use protien as filler and make the total amount weight about 7g total.... that will spread nicely over the 24 caps. use the cap packer to push in the powder(protein and compound) scrap the rest in the caps with the card that comes with the capping machine....... and press the caps together.. done


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Do any of you guys crimp the tops on your vials?? What steps need to be done to keep everything sterile during the filling and crimping process?


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yes use filler... With cap-m-quick with the #0 size caps(the capper does 24 at a time) you can use the amount of compound(24 X ?mg) is the amount of compound and you can use protien as filler and make the total amount weight about 7g total.... that will spread nicely over the 24 caps. use the cap packer to push in the powder(protein and compound) scrap the rest in the caps with the card that comes with the capping machine....... and press the caps together.. done



Thanks. My main concern is making sure the compound is mixed evenly with the filler. I don't know why but i keep imagining the capping process to be very messy but im hoping that its much easier than i am imagining.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 24, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Do any of you guys crimp the tops on your vials?? What steps need to be done to keep everything sterile during the filling and crimping process?



Just buy presterilized vials. Much easier and they aren't very expensive. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes i agree but some rats get freaked out if there is no flip top on the vial and question the legitimacy.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I see what your saying. Ya Idk anyone which crimps their own. To much hastle. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## yerg (Aug 24, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Thanks. My main concern is making sure the compound is mixed evenly with the filler. I don't know why but i keep imagining the capping process to be very messy but im hoping that its much easier than i am imagining.


 
Its not bad at all... Im sure everyone has there own little method to it, but if your carefull it wont be messy..  Its worth it.. sure you dont have fancy packaging or imprinted tabs, but you will know your dosage and who cares what they look like...getting huge is what its all about... unless... your more into fitness... or sewing... or...


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

*A.*



tyzero89 said:


> Do you use any filler too or do you just use the raw material with no filler?


Sorry i used that term.  I should have said filler...The bigger the capsule the more filler you have to use.  The amount of raw material you use has nothing to do with the size of the capsule.  You determine what mg.  The capsule has nothing to do with it.  It's just that when you have huge caps #1 the more mixing involved because your mg's have to be distributed over a larger batch#2 the more filler you have to use.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

For doing capsules i use displacement and i cross multiply to find out how much filler must be subtracted from each capsule to make exactly enough room for the raw material to be the right mg.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> For doing capsules i use displacement and i cross multiply to find out how much filler must be subtracted from each capsule to make exactly enough room for the raw material to be the right mg.


 

Yes this is exactly right. Any other way doesn't account for the various desnsities of the compounds.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

*A.*



SloppyJ said:


> Yes this is exactly right. Any other way doesn't account for the various desnsities of the compounds.


 Yea, i mean, i try to use similar textures to get closer but the math as to be done, especially with compounds that are potentially harmful in overdose. Example(with regard to similar texture) I use glutamine with nolvadex and creating with dianabol.  I even use the same number of taps to pack my capsules if i'm not using the tamp.  What i mean is, if you get total glutamine/cap and you drop it (i literally mean pick up the whole rig and drop it) 4 times you need to drop the nolvedex or whatever, four times as well. 


POINT OF CONCERN:  If you don't displace evenly and slowly it doesn't matter   if your ratios are correct.  You still risk an uneven distribution of the compounds.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

I just started a dbol/tren ace/test ace front load.  In a couple daz i should be feeling on top of the world!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

which sponsor offers the best deal for powder?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought the capsule machine. I made capsules of var at 20mgs per cap. One thing I found out is after mixing ( I used both a coffee grinder and mortar and pestle) the particles become smaller, which you all already touched on.

The capsules are cheap, you can get 1000 gelatin caps for about $10. The capsule machine makes 24 caps at a time. I weighed 24 empty caps and wrote down the weight. Whatever filler you use (I like maltodextrin) grind it down into a smaller particle size, and then fill 24 caps. After they are filled, weigh the caps again. Subtract the empty weight from the filled, and you have the total amount of of filler in the caps. Take whatever dosage you want per cap, multiply by 24, and subtract the total from the filler. Mix it together and then fill your caps.

Hopefully that makes sense!!


----------



## pieguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Raws n more is the only sponsor doing raws. If u can find a good overseas seller that's probably a good option too


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I bought the capsule machine. I made capsules of var at 20mgs per cap. One thing I found out is after mixing ( I used both a coffee grinder and mortar and pestle) the particles become smaller, which you all already touched on.
> 
> The capsules are cheap, you can get 1000 gelatin caps for about $10. The capsule machine makes 24 caps at a time. I weighed 24 empty caps and wrote down the weight. Whatever filler you use (I like maltodextrin) grind it down into a smaller particle size, and then fill 24 caps. After they are filled, weigh the caps again. Subtract the empty weight from the filled, and you have the total amount of of filler in the caps. Take whatever dosage you want per cap, multiply by 24, and subtract the total from the filler. Mix it together and then fill your caps.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense!!


 
You can't just subtract the total weight of the compound from the total weight of the filler and get it accurate. You're talking about a mass and a volume measurement here. You're missing one step. 

Take 24 caps and fill them full of the compound you're mixing. Then weigh that and subtract the total of the caps. Now you have 3 knowns and you cross multiple to find the 4th.

total amount of compound = total amount of filler
____________________________________________

Desired amount of compound = x (amount of filler for 24 caps at desired dose)


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why would it not be accurate? If it's ground down into almost the same consistency, or particle size, they are going to be pretty close. It's never going to be 100% on the money, but It will be close. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is the oxandrolone I have is gritty like table salt or sugar. The maltodextrin is about the same consistency. They remain as such when compacted and/or ground down. 

Would this work with other powders? I don't know, oxandrolone is the only thing I have done so far.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Why would it not be accurate? If it's ground down into almost the same consistency, or particle size, they are going to be pretty close. It's never going to be 100% on the money, but It will be close.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is the oxandrolone I have is gritty like table salt or sugar. The maltodextrin is about the same consistency. They remain as such when compacted and/or ground down.
> 
> Would this work with other powders? I don't know, oxandrolone is the only thing I have done so far.


Cross multiplying is a sure thing (in a perfect world) doing it the way SloppyJ suggested is the "correct way" of doing it if there is such a thing.  I hear what your saying about consistency but even slight variations can make a huge difference.  If you do cross multiply like you were in 7th grade and displace.  I hope i'm using this term correctly...what i mean by displace is if you have 30 grams of filler with 5 gams of raw you start out with a gram and a gram...mix real good, then add two more grams of filler...mix real good, add 7 more grams of filler...mix real good, add 1.5g's raw...mix real good etc.  
 Mix in a puffed zip lock at first, for like 10 grams, to speed things up (don't do easier stick like this, cause it will stick to sides - winni, nolvedex)

You guys do this right?


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 25, 2011)

do you make injectable d-bol that same way you do Test cyp or enanthate?


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> do you make injectable d-bol that same way you do Test cyp or enanthate?



No.  I make a guiaicol melt, filter the melt into some sterile oil, purge filter with hot oil...that's about it!  Oh, i guess this is important, i use 1.6mls of guiaicol per gram dbol.  I don't know if you can go less but probably.  Then once i am sure it's stable i add the BA @1%-2%.  Another way, longer but doesn't take any sense of temp or timing, is to dump the melt straight into some oil, mix it, then filter the whole thing.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 25, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Cross multiplying is a sure thing (in a perfect world) doing it the way SloppyJ suggested is the "correct way" of doing it if there is such a thing.  I hear what your saying about consistency but even slight variations can make a huge difference.  If you do cross multiply like you were in 7th grade and displace.  I hope i'm using this term correctly...what i mean by displace is if you have 30 grams of filler with 5 gams of raw you start out with a gram and a gram...mix real good, then add two more grams of filler...mix real good, add 7 more grams of filler...mix real good, add 1.5g's raw...mix real good etc.
> Mix in a puffed zip lock at first, for like 10 grams, to speed things up (don't do easier stick like this, cause it will stick to sides - winni, nolvedex)
> 
> You guys do this right?



Yeah, I hear you on that. The method you describe is called geometric dilution. A lot of supplement companies use it if they are mixing uneven amounts of certain things. 

I guess it just really depends on how evenly dosed you want your caps to be.

Any of you make liquid orals?


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

The "like you were in 7th grade" wasn't meant to be smart, i don't know about you but that was a while ago for me so i was literally saying (do you remember from 7th grade)


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think someone needs to make a sticky on capping...maybe add some pics too.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

geometric dilution...i'm sure that's right.  I'm too lazy to check basskiller and i don't need to i'm sure your right


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 25, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> No.  I make a guiaicol melt, filter the melt into some sterile oil, purge filter with hot oil...that's about it!  Oh, i guess this is important, i use 1.6mls of guiaicol per gram dbol.  I don't know if you can go less but probably.  Then once i am sure it's stable i add the BA @1%-2%.  Another way, longer but doesn't take any sense of temp or timing, is to dump the melt straight into some oil, mix it, then filter the whole thing.





Thanks bro
Also, how many mg per ml would you recomend?


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

damn there are some educated muscle hheads in here.  We are definitely not the average gym rat in here.  To learn how to do something like this and be careful enough not to contaminate it, over, and over and over again with no injuries/fatalities (i hope) takes being a little more conscientious than the average bear.  We are the *TRULY* privileged!!!!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 25, 2011)

*A.*



Pork Chop said:


> Thanks bro
> Also, how many mg per ml would you recomend?


i can't believe i forgot to tell you that.!  Don't go over 50 or IT WILL CRASH!  Not 60,...50,...not 55,...50 LOL  Yea i have had head on colision crashes within the hour after making it at 55mg.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 25, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> i can't believe i forgot to tell you that.!  Don't go over 50 or IT WILL CRASH!  Not 60,...50,...not 55,...50 LOL  Yea i have had head on colision crashes within the hour after making it at 55mg.




LOL,,, Thanks again bro.
I remember when Denkall and Loffler had it and it was 25mg/ml. I knew they had to be a reason why it wasnt real high.

Thanks


----------



## dsl (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I'm missing the boat on something...O.K.  My way of looking at esters goes something like this...
> 
> An ester is added to a test molecule to make it more soluble in Oil/Fat.  The shorter the ester the more help is needed assisting the molecule to suspend in oil.  This assistance comes by way of solvent.  Now why is it that some esters support my thinking (decanoate) and others do not (cypionate)??  Enanthate and Decanoate need NO assistance suspending with just a little bit of heat but cypionate (longer ester than enanthate) needs solvent to keep it from crashing in cooler temperatures.




It's because the cypionate ester has a cyclic structural component to it.







The cyp ester has the 5-membered ring at the end. The enanthate is just a straight carbon chain. This cyclic structure of the cyp basically locks the conformation of the ring and causes molecules within the ring to reach out and grab each other rather than reaching out and grabbing the oil like the enanthate would. This would cause less solubility. Decanoate and prop are also straight carbon chains. Npp on the other hand also has the cyclic ring structure to it so would probably experience less solubility like cyp.

However, this cyclic structure doesn't affect the release time because the esterase enzyme still has to cleave off each carbon one by one.


Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

That was a very, good explanation.  I can honestly say i'm grasping what you are telling me.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

*A.*



Pork Chop said:


> LOL,,, Thanks again bro.
> I remember when Denkall and Loffler had it and it was 25mg/ml. I knew they had to be a reason why it wasnt real high.
> 
> Thanks


Yea, i saw something called averbol one time - i remembered it being 25mg but i didn't spend enough time rationalizing why they would dose it where you would need 2ml for a daily dose.  I burned through like 7 grams on 10ml batches dosing down from 100mg/ml.  I'm not a big fan of too much solvent so when i got my max dose i dosed the solvent down from 2.5 to 1.5mls guiaicol per gram.  Oh, 2 things with regard to this drug.  i sometimes make it with other things and if you do this you have to put one hormone in at a time.  Also with the 4 hr half life i use my delts as my injection site to slow things up a bit.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok guys maybe you can help me make a decision. So i just brewed up that batch of Test E and now its just sitting there. Should i finish.up the vial of ugl test that Im running now and switch to my test or just finish the test that i am running now and run my test for my next cycle. 

Also if i.did end up switching...how long do you think it would take to tell the difference if there is any?


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ if you have good test E now then you wont notice any difference.
Test E and test E are the same.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Im just wondering if it is bunk...Im about to stop my superdrol that i was kickstarting with and ill see if my weight drops at all. Its GP test so its hard to imagine it being bunk but Im just paranoid some times......maybe all the time!!!


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2011)

If you got it from naps then your homebrew test will be better.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol....so ur saying its underdosed??. Cuz I've been wondering the same thing...and i did get it from naps.


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2011)

If your wondering^^^ there is a reason 

Your homebrew test will be far better.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 26, 2011)

*Read the Double Dilution (serial dilution, geometric dilution) part of the attached
*


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

So should i just assume that it was bunk and front load like a gram a week of my Test for the next 2 weeks or find some prop and run that until my Test E has had time to kick in....I dont want get screwed when i stop the Superdrol Tomorrow and not have any Test in my system. I do have some TNE that i could run like 50mg/AM and 50mg/PM....


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2011)

I would use the test E you make at whatever dose you were thinking about using but...also shoot 50mg TNE about an hour before training. This way you have test in your system no matter what 

Did you homebrew the TNE?
Test base sublingual losenges are AWESOME prior to training....or whenever


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish i brewed the TNE!!!! After i get a few conversions under my belt i will attempt to tackle it.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just pinned 1ml of Test E and 50mg of TNE....ahhhhhhhh


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

*A.*



brundel said:


> if your wondering^^^ there is a reason
> 
> your homebrew test will be far better.


lol...


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

*A.*



tyzero89 said:


> I wish i brewed the TNE!!!! After i get a few conversions under my belt i will attempt to tackle it.


I swear i have done more TNE conversions in every thinkable medium...i use the same formula as i use for winstrol.  Personally when i mess with TNE i suspend it in oil with the same conversion i use for D-bol then i melt it down when it crashes (it crashes out about 24 hours after i suspend it so i have to melt it back into the oil)  With oil i feel no pain no matter where i shoot it.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

So are you saying you like it better in water or in oil??? Im running a Tne that is in oil right now and only had pain the first couple pins....i can taste it about 5 mins after i pin though....kinda weird


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

I like it much much better in oil.  Instead of using so much solvent to suspend it i just melt it down every 24-36 hrs.  Its weird that you taste it that long after.

right now (literally just pinned) 1.5ml of 50/50/50 Dbol, test ace, tren ace.  Wow i forgot how powerful tren is man...i'm 5 days in and i am starting to feel like a beast!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Ok guys maybe you can help me make a decision. So i just brewed up that batch of Test E and now its just sitting there. Should i finish.up the vial of ugl test that Im running now and switch to my test or just finish the test that i am running now and run my test for my next cycle.
> 
> Also if i.did end up switching...how long do you think it would take to tell the difference if there is any?



You wouldn't even be thinking about switching out unless you weren't getting what you think you paid for...when i go on cycle its like a carnival.  I get manic as hell and feel outstanding...I don't think about using something else i think about how i can get anything done feeling this good and being this manic.  I don't "wonder" if i'm getting what i'm supposed to......I KNOW!


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 26, 2011)

brundel said:


> Test base sublingual losenges are AWESOME prior to training....or whenever



Do you have a Recipe for these little workout candies Brundel? 
Those would be phenomenal out here!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

*A.*



anxious1 said:


> Do you have a Recipe for these little workout candies Brundel?
> Those would be phenomenal out here!


He has recipes for all that.  I got my topical formula from brundel to make test gel.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 26, 2011)

u still using that test gel Aaron or you able to do normal cycles now?


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> He has recipes for all that.  I got my topical formula from brundel to make test gel.



Recipe+sticky=winning!!!!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. Something strange happened to me.  I made a blend of four equal parts - test:rop, isocaproate, enanthate, decanoate and it melted together.  It literally turned into a melted glob of test.  I am not sure why this happpened since i live in AC and my place isn't hot.  

Can anyone explain why this happened??


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

*A.*



keith1569 said:


> u still using that test gel Aaron or you able to do normal cycles now?


I said screw it and started my front load (i call it venom cause it looks a nasty green brown color and its 3 equal parts tren ace, test ace, Dbol 50mgs each per ml)

It's been a long time so my receptors are ready.  I can tell.  I feel how i did when i first used tren.  Excellent CNS stimulation from the mix.  It's 10:30 and i feel like i just woke up.  I walked to publix and found myself running without even thinking about it...WOW


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> He has recipes for all that.  I got my topical formula from brundel to make test gel.




From my readings it appears he is "Brundel P.H.D."  (PHD meaning Performance Hormone Doctor. 
I do remember reading that recipe on here. 
If my memory serves me right I believe it involved hand sanitizer?


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

*A.*



anxious1 said:


> From my readings it appears he is "Brundel P.H.D."  (PHD meaning Performance Hormone Doctor.
> I do remember reading that recipe on here.
> If my memory serves me right I believe it involved hand sanitizer?



Well the brand of sanitizer made a huge difference.  I couldn't get it to hold until i used the brand he suggested...let me look...Natural Concepts 40oz is the brand.   It worked exactly like he said it would.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, and it holds at 100mg/ml sanitizer.  I think that's right anyway.  So at 10% absorption you can actually have an effective topical.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Oh, and it holds at 100mg/ml sanitizer.  I think that's right anyway.  So at 10% absorption you can actually have an effective topical.



Good skin care may get that to 20% as well! I'll have to go look that one back up. 
How long did it take for you to feel the effects after applying?


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2011)

If your skin is well hydrated and clean you can expect a higher absorption rate.
I also apply a second and even sometimes a third coat but sanitizer only.
There are chems in the hand sanitizer that are included to help penetrate the skin.
THis way you wind up getting more of it through.

It works very well.

I have run transdermal only cycles.
including tren, test, an ai.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> If your skin is well hydrated and clean you can expect a higher absorption rate.
> I also apply a second and even sometimes a third coat but sanitizer only.
> There are chems in the hand sanitizer that are included to help penetrate the skin.
> THis way you wind up getting more of it through.
> ...


brundel's way of doing this is the clearest and makes the most reason...


----------



## booze (Aug 27, 2011)

just wondering if i could get some advice or an explanation? brewed both equipoise and test enth today. equi was first and it flowed through my glass filtration setup using PTFE filter beautifully. moved onto enth and it was like chalk and cheese? enth hardly flowed at all and i gave up after 20ml in about half an hour? is this because they are of different chemical make ups or something?!
thanks!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 27, 2011)

*A*



anxious1 said:


> Good skin care may get that to 20% as well! I'll have to go look that one back up.
> How long did it take for you to feel the effects after applying?



Oh it's surprisingly fast.  Like a little over an hour to feel the TNE.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 27, 2011)

O.K.  Brundel, you had something before about concentrations of tren enanthate getting really high.  How should i use it (with test enanthate).  Should i use 100mgs ED or 200 EOD of each i mean.  So like 100&100 ED or 200&200 EOD  Thanks brother.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> If your skin is well hydrated and clean you can expect a higher absorption rate.
> I also apply a second and even sometimes a third coat but sanitizer only.
> There are chems in the hand sanitizer that are included to help penetrate the skin.
> THis way you wind up getting more of it through.
> ...



That makes sense as to how more applications of a carrier would help the absorption. 

I'll have to eventually try a transdermal cycle. 

I assume I could do a Transdermal Var creme in the same way? I know myself and a lady that would love that.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> O.K.  Brundel, you had something before about concentrations of tren enanthate getting really high.  How should i use it (with test enanthate).  Should i use 100mgs ED or 200 EOD of each i mean.  So like 100&100 ED or 200&200 EOD  Thanks brother.



I made tren e at 200mg/ml no issues. I used 2% BA and 20%bb I believe. Mabe 15%bb. Ha can't exactly remember. I bet you could go to 250mg/ml without issues 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 27, 2011)

booze said:


> just wondering if i could get some advice or an explanation? brewed both equipoise and test enth today. equi was first and it flowed through my glass filtration setup using PTFE filter beautifully. moved onto enth and it was like chalk and cheese? enth hardly flowed at all and i gave up after 20ml in about half an hour? is this because they are of different chemical make ups or something?!
> thanks!



Did you heat the enth up at all?


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 27, 2011)

Tren always makes me hungry and i don't realize how much i'm actually eating so i'm gonna have to start keeping track.  I hope the tren. E. really packs a huge punch cause i'm gonna invest some REAL time in the gym and i don't want it to be a waste.


----------



## booze (Aug 28, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Did you heat the enth up at all?


 
heated up to the same temp as the equi. boiled a kettle and sat the glass beaker inside a container of the hot water...suggestions?!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys i know i asked this before but i got no response.  Might be because the question is a tough one.  When i made my last test blend (this time i added enanthate to the usual...prop,iso,enanth,deca) after i added the enanthate (about 2 daz after) it all melted together with no heat exposure.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 28, 2011)

booze said:


> heated up to the same temp as the equi. boiled a kettle and sat the glass beaker inside a container of the hot water...suggestions?!



I don't know man. Test-E should melt right around body temp. I set my glass beaker right on top of a hot plate, a little heat and it all melted no problem.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Hey guys i know i asked this before but i got no response.  Might be because the question is a tough one.  When i made my last test blend (this time i added enanthate to the usual...prop,iso,enanth,deca) after i added the enanthate (about 2 daz after) it all melted together with no heat exposure.



It was all equal parts right? Meaning for example:	 5 grams test-e, 5 grams prop, and so on?


----------



## booze (Aug 28, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I don't know man. Test-E should melt right around body temp. I set my glass beaker right on top of a hot plate, a little heat and it all melted no problem.



It all melted and brewed fine, just that it didn't fister anywhere near as fast as the equipoise did. I was wondering if there was any reason behind it or any suggestions? I have nearly 200ml I have to filter lol


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 28, 2011)

*A.*



Bigbully100678 said:


> It was all equal parts right? Meaning for example:	 5 grams test-e, 5 grams prop, and so on?



Yea, exactly 10'gs of each of the four.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 28, 2011)

booze said:


> It all melted and brewed fine, just that it didn't fister anywhere near as fast as the equipoise did. I was wondering if there was any reason behind it or any suggestions? I have nearly 200ml I have to filter lol



I guess I misunderstood your statement. When I saw chalk and cheese, it made me think that all of the powder didn't melt. You're not trying to filter just the Enth right? You have solvent and carrier in there with it?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Yea, exactly 10'gs of each of the four.



Let me ask someone on another board, see what they say.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2011)

Usually 4 ester blends do not contain 25% of each of the 4 compounds.
One would expect there is less of the shorter esters.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think this is his own mix of powders, not a pre-made amp or vial.


----------



## booze (Aug 28, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I guess I misunderstood your statement. When I saw chalk and cheese, it made me think that all of the powder didn't melt. You're not trying to filter just the Enth right? You have solvent and carrier in there with it?


 
yeah mate, the whole brew hormone, ba, bb n GSO. Just cant understand why there is so much difference between the two when filtering!?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 28, 2011)

booze said:


> yeah mate, the whole brew hormone, ba, bb n GSO. Just cant understand why there is so much difference between the two when filtering!?



I don't know. Maybe the powder was old, or not as "clean." I made 200ml not too long ago, and I used the 60ml syringe and caulk gun contraption. It took me 3-4 hours, I don't think I would use the caulk gun again, I would probably just use a cup filter of some type. Other than that it seemed to filter fine.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 28, 2011)

I have read this thread from page 1 since yesterday.  The wife is pissed with me, but I have learned a LOT!!!!

Best thread on IM!


----------



## booze (Aug 28, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I don't know. Maybe the powder was old, or not as "clean." I made 200ml not too long ago, and I used the 60ml syringe and caulk gun contraption. It took me 3-4 hours, I don't think I would use the caulk gun again, I would probably just use a cup filter of some type. Other than that it seemed to filter fine.



Yeah I was thinking that Tue enth must have been "dirtier" or something along those lines. That's a long time to filter hey, sounds about how long it would take me. brundel, have u got any suggestions?!  Thanks for your help bully.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2011)

Use a smaller syringe. 10ml even.
The bigger the syringe the harder it is to push through the filter.
Or get a stericup setup.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ya i used a 10ml and it was very easy to hold and push thru the filter. But next time i am just gonna pony up and just get the millipore setup.


----------



## booze (Aug 29, 2011)

brundel said:


> Use a smaller syringe. 10ml even.
> The bigger the syringe the harder it is to push through the filter.
> Or get a stericup setup.



I was using a glass vacuum filter system. Enth was so slow compared to equipoise. Is this normal??


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Ya i used a 10ml and it was very easy to hold and push thru the filter. But next time i am just gonna pony up and just get the millipore setup.



I started with a 20ml syringe for my brew last week and switched to a 3ml syringe after bout 2 hours and it was so much easier and faster. Fuck that 20ml syringe lol.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 29, 2011)

booze said:


> I was using a glass vacuum filter system. Enth was so slow compared to equipoise. Is this normal??



I haven't brewed eq before, so I couldn't compare them. The only thing I can think of is maybe you didn't have the cup attached to the filter properly, so there was a leak, and it made it difficult to create a vacuum. Just a thought.


----------



## booze (Aug 29, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I haven't brewed eq before, so I couldn't compare them. The only thing I can think of is maybe you didn't have the cup attached to the filter properly, so there was a leak, and it made it difficult to create a vacuum. Just a thought.



Hmmm maybe ill look into. Have u or anyone else used a ptfe collar between the flask and receiver? It's meant to give a better seal or something. Wondering if its worth the cash?! Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 29, 2011)

with the Millipore stericup setup....is there a way to cap the bottom once  you have taken the top piece off? also is the bottom part reusable to  where i would only have to buy a complete setup once and from that point  on i would just have to buy the top filters?? Or is there a way to rig  up the top filter to drain into a receiver bottle that you can cap with a  septa top?? Sorry if this has been asked before...


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 29, 2011)

Would this work as a cap for the bottom once the oil has been filtered??





and could i use this as the collection bottle and just keep reusing it and keep buying new top filter units. I would get the one with a 45mm top so it would fit the stericup filters right??


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 29, 2011)

How are u going to make sure the cap is sterile?  That's my main concern 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 29, 2011)

I figured i would just wash it then rinse it with alcohol or something....how do you guys normally do the stericup setup? Do you just fill the smaller vials as fast as you can? Because once you take the top off the oil is exposed right?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

Keith, I feel that washing it and cleaning it with alcohol is much more sterile than leaving it open while drawing and transfering. Also knicking the bottom with the syringe might draw up some plastic or something. It's a matter of the lesser of the two evils in my mind.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 29, 2011)

That's kinda what i was thinking too. Do any of you guys use a glass receiver bottle on the bottom of the setup instead of using the plastic one that comes with the complete setup?


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 30, 2011)

How do you guys suspend a powder in a liquid for oral use??? Like if i wanted to make dbol at 50mg/ml for oral use?


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 30, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> That's kinda what i was thinking too. Do any of you guys use a glass receiver bottle on the bottom of the setup instead of using the plastic one that comes with the complete setup?



yes, this way you can run higher (negative) pressure than the 5psi that the plastic ones can barely tolerate. The filter elements are usually (dont quote me) good to 40psi+

For liquid orals - google it. There's a ton of recipes out there. PEG 300, PEG 400, Glyceine, Everclear (grain alcohol) are the main ingredients. Substitute out a few ml's of each with artificial flavoring (McCormick extracts Flavoring Extracts |McCormick® Live deliciously???)  - it's quite convenient as the main ingredients with most extracts are alcohol and glycerine or propylene glycol which help suspend the powder. 

Water based suspensions are just as valid - they require shaking before use.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 30, 2011)

My next question was gonna be about flavoring so thanks for answering it

Do you guys find it easier to make liquid orals or to cap them? I am wanting to get some powders but dont know if i want to get a capping machine and deal with all the caps...in my head it just sounds like a hassle.

Now when you say "water" based, you are talking about with the PEG and everything else right? Or are you talking about just putting it in plain water?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Keith, I feel that washing it and cleaning it with alcohol is much more sterile than leaving it open while drawing and transfering. Also knicking the bottom with the syringe might draw up some plastic or something. It's a matter of the lesser of the two evils in my mind.



Good point. I do love the way media bottles look ha

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 30, 2011)

If you're confident in your math skills then run with the caps. I think that's the best way to go. Much more convienient.


----------



## brundel (Aug 30, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> How do you guys suspend a powder in a liquid for oral use??? Like if i wanted to make dbol at 50mg/ml for oral use?



It depends on the compound but for Dbol use bacardi 151.
2ml for every 100mg.
Does not require heating.

Just swirl it around in a clean dry pyrex measuring cup.

This makes 50mg/ml dbol


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 30, 2011)

brundel said:


> It depends on the compound but for Dbol use bacardi 151.
> 2ml for every 100mg.
> Does not require heating.
> 
> ...



Seems pretty simple....would this be the same for Winny??


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 30, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> It depends on the compound but for Dbol use bacardi 151.
> 2ml for every 100mg.
> Does not require heating.
> 
> ...



OH yea, this could be very popular Brundel.  I would save on powder to because with the small variations in capping i always throw more powder in than i'm supposed to.  With the bacardi version i can be EXACT.  I will always use caps but if i'm in a hurry this is faster and more exact.


----------



## brundel (Aug 30, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Seems pretty simple....would this be the same for Winny??



No youll need peg300 for win


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 30, 2011)

I started my front load 10 days ago and my cycle 4 days ago.  250/test blend 100/tren E. per day and continuing front load of my 50.50.50 "venom".  I'm thinking after a week of the T. Blend/Tren E. every day i can stop using the front load...Thoughts?  I was going to use Test E. instead of the T. Blend but i'll probably wait a couple of weeks to switch.  I like using a blend in the beginning.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 30, 2011)

I have no desire to drink winni.  That's one i will always cap.


----------



## brundel (Aug 30, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> OH yea, this could be very popular Brundel.  I would save on powder to because with the small variations in capping i always throw more powder in than i'm supposed to.  With the bacardi version i can be EXACT.  I will always use caps but if i'm in a hurry this is faster and more exact.



Its so much easier and more accurate than capping. I made 50 doses of 50mg dbol in about 1 min. Works very well btw 
50mg before training today....I was on fire.


----------



## brundel (Aug 30, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I have no desire to drink winni.  That's one i will always cap.



Yah I hate drinking Peg


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 30, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Its so much easier and more accurate than capping. I made 50 doses of 50mg dbol in about 1 min. Works very well btw
> 50mg before training today....I was on fire.



VERY nice bro.  I can imagine that its Exactly on point with the dosage.  Excellent tip bro, excellent!


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 31, 2011)

you guys know a good place to get the glass bottles with the top with a dropper attached??


----------



## brundel (Aug 31, 2011)

I just use small disposable plastic bottles. I get em at the grocery store. There is a section where they sell travel size shampoo and mouth wash etc....thebottles are empty so you can fill with whatever to take traveling. Then you can get an oral syringe from thepharmacy.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 31, 2011)

brundel said:


> It depends on the compound but for Dbol use bacardi 151.
> 2ml for every 100mg.
> Does not require heating.
> 
> ...



Quick question. If i wanted 50mg/ml....wouldn't you actually use less than 1ml per 50mg of 151? To compensate for the volume of the powder....or is it such a small difference that you wouldn't even be able to tell?


----------



## brundel (Aug 31, 2011)

I used a bomex beaker. added dbol first. 
Then added 151 till it hit 50ml.

So technically yes it will be less than 50ml. Not alot less though like 49.5 or something.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> I used a bomex beaker. added dbol first.
> Then added 151 till it hit 50ml.
> 
> So technically yes it will be less than 50ml. Not alot less though like 49.5 or something.


Just like you were brewing, when i brew i add powder, then solvent, then oil to the desired ML hash mark on your beaker.  You just don't heat it cause it dissolves thoroughly with the 151 without any heat.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 1, 2011)

I think this 151 dbol formula looks like the easiest thing we do.  To prepare an oral that is this exact and right on with the mg makes me chuckle to myself.


----------



## brundel (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup^^^
If I do not use exact Ml measurements using a syringe I make sure the bacardi hits just under or on the low end of the line. This means it will be a bit over dosed. Better over that under


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Would the 151 work for Var as well?


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 1, 2011)

What is   *Magnetic  Spinbar Stir Bars and **Stir Bar Magnetic Retrievers*

???

Do i need to get these?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> What is   *Magnetic  Spinbar Stir Bars and **Stir Bar Magnetic Retrievers*
> 
> ???
> 
> Do i need to get these?



Those are for magnetic stirrers. Unless you're going to open an underground lab, don't bother. They're pretty expensive and usually test powders dissolve quickly with heat.

Portable Magnetic Stirrer For Biodiesel - YouTube


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 1, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Those are for magnetic stirrers. Unless you're going to open an underground lab, don't bother. They're pretty expensive and usually test powders dissolve quickly with heat.
> 
> Portable Magnetic Stirrer For Biodiesel - YouTube





Thanks bro.. What do they supposed to do?


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 1, 2011)

also, one more dumb question. If you have a 500ml flask , how do you transfer the oil into the vials. How do you get the oil out of the flask?


----------



## brundel (Sep 1, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> Thanks bro.. What do they supposed to do?



You put the stir bar in a beaker on top of a hotplate usually which has a rotating magnet in it. This way the solution is auto stirred.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 1, 2011)

*A*



Pork Chop said:


> also, one more dumb question. If you have a 500ml flask , how do you transfer the oil into the vials. How do you get the oil out of the flask?




How deep is the flasK?  Is it a florence flask?  How big is the mouth?  Post a pic of the flask you use for this.


----------



## brundel (Sep 1, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> also, one more dumb question. If you have a 500ml flask , how do you transfer the oil into the vials. How do you get the oil out of the flask?



You heat it in a 500ml beaker but youll need to run everything through a sterile filter and into vials.

If you mean after using a stericup for filtration then youll need a septa top and you can draw the solution out from there and fill vials.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> You heat it in a 500ml beaker but youll need to run everything through a sterile filter and into vials.
> 
> If you mean after using a stericup for filtration then youll need a septa top and you can draw the solution out from there and fill vials.




I think I am understanding now. So with the septa top, the flask is almost like a big vial,,?? right??? I will be able to turn the flask up and draw the research oil out,,??? correct??, lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

How important are the stir bars? If you swirl the mixture in the beaker then transport to a stericup, wouldn't that mix it up enough?


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 1, 2011)

Started cycle two weeks ago.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How important are the stir bars? If you swirl the mixture in the beaker then transport to a stericup, wouldn't that mix it up enough?



Its not necessary but it is just nice to not have to stir while the powder dissolving 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 1, 2011)

I melt it down, swirl it, then shake the hell out of it twice after its been filtered into a sterile bottle...This is good enough isn't it???  

I split my workout today and man the second workout was just as invigorating as the first, almost better i think.  Damn there is no better high...well no cleaner high than the one i get out of an intense workout that is hormone charged.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Aaron, was looking at your pic,,, what does your cylcle look bro? I figured you would be hsve been a freek with all your knowlodge bro.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 2, 2011)

give me 4 weeks and the two of us can compare pics bro.  I just started a heavy load cycle, and i'm only 2 weeks in.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 2, 2011)

I mix liquid orals with everclear and glycerine about 50/50 - why? Because straight 151 or straight everclear sucks. 

I also add in flavoring. 

Some things like winny you really have to heat the shit out of to get into solution - careful with the alcohols as they could become combustible.


----------



## brundel (Sep 2, 2011)

Please refrain from posting thenames of sources inopen forum. Consider this a warning. The next time you will be banned. Its not too hard to follow 1 simple rule if you cannot then you dontbelong here. In addition, for our valued members it would be wise to not speak openly about sources via pm if the other person has under a couple hundred posts and or has very little rep.
Thanks.


----------



## brundel (Sep 2, 2011)

It was not directed at you and I had already deleted the post, however, your now posting thename of the same source....so......now it IS you. 

Its super simple. Do not post any information regarding sources.  Period.  We have enough heat without making this thread a cop troll thread. This is the last time I'm gonna say it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 2, 2011)

O.K. your saying not to even say a persons name...I was a little freaked out and wasn't thinking cause i thought the post was still there and i thought i was saying something that everyone knew.  It won't happen again.  I have no intention of talking about anything other than brewing, and haven't since you told me last time.


----------



## brundel (Sep 2, 2011)

Most of us do know. There are always people who pop up with 3 posts and start asking forspecific source info and emails. The way they know what to ask for is they see the name out there. Trust me..there are cops that pay attn to this stuff. This in turn puts the source and anyone who uses the source in a place of potential danger. Nobody needs or wants this and we don't need anymore cops asking for source info. If they don't know what to ask for it partially solves the problem. Same with pm....you really want cops asking you for source info? Cause guess what...now they are on to you aswell...


----------



## cutright (Sep 3, 2011)

That's true^^^^ I get at least 3 pm per day asking for info, we just don't wanna mess up a good thing!!!


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 3, 2011)

just brewed my first batch ever, i did 50ml test prop by the numbers.. i filtered through a millipore 33mm 45ui syringe filter and when finished it seemed not to fill vial.. so any way i drew it back out 5ml at a time and ran it through a 22ui.. ended up with about 44ml.. has anyone else had that problem??


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 3, 2011)

used 
5g powder
35ml oil
10ml bb
1ml ba


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 3, 2011)

Did you run the extra oil thru the filter to flush it out?


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 3, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Did you run the extra oil thru the filter to flush it out?




i left out 5ml oil and ran that through at the end..


----------



## brundel (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like something was off or there was some left in the filter. The calculations are on except for .5ml - on the oil. Could be that you did not get all the gear out of the beaker even what appears to be a small amount in the beaker may be a few ml.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 3, 2011)

brundel said:


> Sounds like something was off or there was some left in the filter. The calculations are on except for .5ml - on the oil. Could be that you did not get all the gear out of the beaker even what appears to be a small amount in the beaker may be a few ml.



ok, it should still be ok to use though, right??


----------



## brundel (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yup.



nice i'll be hitting it up today... let ya know how it feels


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing but good things to say about Tren E.  benched 315 for 7 on a steep incline yesterday.  That was on 2 hrs of sleep.  I finally slept last night for 5 hours.  I have worked out 2 times a day for the last 3 days on practically no sleep.  Well the tren E must have brewed right.  I made it 250mg but it crashed with 10% solvent.  I didn't want to screw around cause i only had 10 grams of it so i just made it 100mg/ml.  Shooting a ml of it a day for like just under 2 weeks with a 4 test blend (25% of each of the following: prop, iso, enanthate, decanoate and 250mg/cc) shooting 2mls of the test a day on top of the Tren.  Had to start taking a little nolvedex.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 5, 2011)

It's so crazy the different doses my friends need.  Any ectomorphs i know have to take 3-4 times the AA load that the Mesomorphs i know do.  Especially this African American guy i know.  He is 6 foot and his waist, wrists, and ankles are the same size as mine at 5'6" (32") and his shoulders are twice as wide as mine.  He takes practically nothing when he cycles on (850mg/day - total AA load).  and he gaines 25-35 lbs in the first mo.  every time.


----------



## Blmcgee81 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey great amount of info here just spent 2.25 hrs reading the first 26 pages ( of course with other research also) and I was wondering if most raw sources sale test e/c by the 100g or can you get smaller amounts like 20g?


----------



## brundel (Sep 5, 2011)

Blmcgee81 said:


> Hey great amount of info here just spent 2.25 hrs reading the first 26 pages ( of course with other research also) and I was wondering if most raw sources sale test e/c by the 100g or can you get smaller amounts like 20g?



This is not the place to look for information of any kind regarding sources.


----------



## Blmcgee81 (Sep 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> This is not the place to look for information of any kind regarding sources.



What? I just read over half this thread and there as quite a bit of source talk.  I'm not asking for a source or about a specific source just wondering if those are even options.  I realize my low post count does not help matters so I'll just fawk off to my other forums.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 5, 2011)

There are sources that can sell in 10 gram increments. The sponsor who sells raws on this board has 50/100g minimums depending on compound. I recommend at least 50g of test p, e or c to use for the rest of ur cycling career.


----------



## Blmcgee81 (Sep 5, 2011)

pieguy said:


> There are sources that can sell in 10 gram increments. The sponsor who sells raws on this board has 50/100g minimums depending on compound. I recommend at least 50g of test p, e or c to use for the rest of ur cycling career.



Thanks bro thats exactly what I wanted to know.  I am knew to homebrew but it seems to be the safest and most logical way just as long as the raws are fairly pure and toxic metal free lol


----------



## booze (Sep 6, 2011)

Raws are so cheap I would buy a kilo at a time if it would get through customs!! 10g, Wtf??!??


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 6, 2011)

would EQ 300mg/ml hold with just 2%BA and GSO??? also do you guys just weigh it out or is there like a 1g=?ml ratio to follow since its a liquid?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

booze said:


> Raws are so cheap I would buy a kilo at a time if it would get through customs!! 10g, Wtf??!??



Do you know how expensive tren, primo and masteron in raw form costs? Shit will break your bank. You can't even use much tren at a time so it takes forever to burn through the powder.

If you're producing and reselling, by all means, buy a way. A kilo would cost you about $15,000.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 6, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Do you know how expensive tren, primo and masteron in raw form costs? Shit will break your bank. You can't even use much tren at a time so it takes forever to burn through the powder.
> 
> If you're producing and reselling, by all means, buy a way. A kilo would cost you about $15,000.



Or how about halo, about $30,000 a kilo. I do understand about say test c or test e. Just buy the 100 g min,of those things.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 6, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> would EQ 300mg/ml hold with just 2%BA and GSO??? also do you guys just weigh it out or is there like a 1g=?ml ratio to follow since its a liquid?



Ya it will hold at 2% with just gso.  

1ml=1.18grams of eq if you are measuring it out to see how many grams u need. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys, maybe you can help me out with this issue i've been having. I'm currently going 1.5ml of test prop i brewed myself in sesame oil 2/20, every other day, glutes, quads and delts. However, when I inject into my glutes, all is fine an dandy, no injection pain and soreness is minimal the next day. However, with delts and quads, I get the most debilitating pain that either prevents me from walking or even lifting my arms comfortably.

Is there a way to reduce pain of these test p injections cause I don't wanna be using glutes only for an every other day injection. Just too much scar tissue buildup. I'm using exel 22g 3ml syringes.

I always assumed that cutting the test p injection with sterile oil would do nothing to actually reduce next day soreness, only injection pain. I remember reading that the oil dries up so quickly with certain compounds that the only thing that is left is test crystals which are causing me this grief. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 6, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Nothing but good things to say about Tren E.  benched 315 for 7 on a steep incline yesterday.  That was on 2 hrs of sleep.  I finally slept last night for 5 hours.  I have worked out 2 times a day for the last 3 days on practically no sleep.  Well the tren E must have brewed right.  I made it 250mg but it crashed with 10% solvent.  I didn't want to screw around cause i only had 10 grams of it so i just made it 100mg/ml.  Shooting a ml of it a day for like just under 2 weeks with a 4 test blend (25% of each of the following: prop, iso, enanthate, decanoate and 250mg/cc) shooting 2mls of the test a day on top of the Tren.  Had to start taking a little nolvedex.



tren e requires EO to put at 250mg/ml - I found out the hard way. Or maybe even 20% BB would help, but I diluted it down to 200mg/ml with EO and all was fine.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 6, 2011)

I made tren e @200mg/ml with 2%ba and 20%bb with just gso and it held with no.problems 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 6, 2011)

*A*



UA_Iron said:


> tren e requires EO to put at 250mg/ml - I found out the hard way. Or maybe even 20% BB would help, but I diluted it down to 200mg/ml with EO and all was fine.



Yea, that was a scary one for me.  I only had like 10 grams left so i didn't want to chance anything.  Anyone think it would be wise to mix it with tren acetate, so i'm doing like a 50mg/50mg tren E. / tren Ace. since i'm shooting ED and i have like 10g's of tren ace left...


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 6, 2011)

if it were me i wouldnt mix it becuaes what if you get tired of doing eod shots.  if you mix it your stuck sticking eod till u run out..thats just me though


----------



## cutright (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Keith I couldn't read ur pm? Anyway I gotta quick question off subject a little is winny tough to convert I've read different opinions on this one and who here drinks their winny? I'm thinking about trying it to get away from that damn sting lol


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 6, 2011)

cutright said:


> Hey Keith I couldn't read ur pm? Anyway I gotta quick question off subject a little is winny tough to convert I've read different opinions on this one and who here drinks their winny? I'm thinking about trying it to get away from that damn sting lol



I shot you another pm. 

Are u wanting to make your winny water or oil based?  Cause water isn't bad but it seems oil is a little more tricky 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## cutright (Sep 6, 2011)

I got it bro thanks!!!!


----------



## cutright (Sep 6, 2011)

I was thinking just keeping it with water if I follow the simple step method will it work pretty easy or is there a trick to it


----------



## booze (Sep 7, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Do you know how expensive tren, primo and masteron in raw form costs? Shit will break your bank. You can't even use much tren at a time so it takes forever to burn through the powder.
> 
> If you're producing and reselling, by all means, buy a way. A kilo would cost you about $15,000.


 
fair call, i was thinking more for test and equi.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 7, 2011)

*A*



cutright said:


> Hey Keith I couldn't read ur pm? Anyway I gotta quick question off subject a little is winny tough to convert I've read different opinions on this one and who here drinks their winny? I'm thinking about trying it to get away from that damn sting lol



Winny is a harder one.  I use my winny conversion for my TNE conversion when i put TNE in water cause it works really well, but i don't use TNE any more and when it comes to winny i would much rather take 50-100mg capsules two times a day than shoot or drink it...PEG tastes really bad and why put BA, PEG and Poly-80 in your body if you don't have to.  I mean if you use caps your just putting Winny in your body.  That's just me, my one partner shoots EVERY thing.
With a 9hr half life i like to dose it twice a day and i'm certainly not gonna shoot Winny twice a day.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone know how or where to get a calculator or recipe(s) for multiple powders to make mixes...?

Was looking to make my own test with an oral with an oil base for injections...


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Just use your head bro. No real need for a calculator. What are you trying to mix?


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 8, 2011)

Wanted to experiment and make my own test with dbol, drol or anavar blend...


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2011)

One  issue with this is the fact that youll want to do every day injects of the hormones commonly taken orally. This is because they have no ester to slow absorption. So this also means youll be shooting the test ED as well. Its not really efficient. Your really better off eating your orals. None of the sides associated with orals are minimized through injection vs oral administration. Do you commonly run over 700mg  test weekly?


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 8, 2011)

Was gonna brew some test suspension and just wanted to throw in some oral since I'll be injecting ed anyway...500-525mg per wk on the test with ed injections....dosed at 75mg/ml


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2011)

You could add in some dbol for sure.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> You could add in some dbol for sure.


 
What's the secret recipe bro? 

With oral powder of course...


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2011)

If your making TNE just sub dianabol for test.
Like 50mg test 50dbol
or 75test 25dbol.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i have finally had an experience with dirty raw...It was just 10g, but it was Tren Ace.  It was so nasty i put it through 2 coffee filters before i even attempted putting it through the whatmans...took 2 of them and very close attention because they don't tell you when they are full and stuff will come through if your not careful.  there was literally a yellow powder in there (a cut).  It wasn't a ton of it or anything but the filters looked like i have never seen them.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't care what kind of a deal i get, i'm NEVER buying Trn Ace.  I'm making crystals.  I got pretty good at it and the price difference won't hurt too bad at all.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn bro. Thumbs down for sure 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

*a*



keith1569 said:


> Damn bro. Thumbs down for sure
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G



Yea, what a disappointment.  The Tren E. turned out great, awsome color (not to dark it was perfect) awsome results.  I must say i didn't realize i would need quite the amount of solvent but otherwise i'm very happy.  I have that excellent CNS buzz all the time (happens to me from tren) and plenty of energy to get in the gym every day.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a long way to go, but I have already started to change a little.


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^ 
Looking good Aaron, are you planning on a comp in the future?


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

*A*



anxious1 said:


> ^^^
> Looking good Aaron, are you planning on a comp in the future?




Thanks but I will never have the mass to compete.  If i flex my abs they look really, really awsome and in about a month they will look Pro, but my abs and forearms are the only muscle groups i have that are competitive...that's not saying a whole lot.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

You can't exactly tell how dirty the one on the left is, or how much clearer the one on the left is, but this is a before and after.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 9, 2011)

It's two bottles by the way.  The 30 mls i filtered on the right and the 35mls that have only gone through a couple coffee filters.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 9, 2011)

damn bro!  that is some ugly tren! 
you filtered that shit through like a .45 or .22 filter?

so r u gonna try it still?


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Aaron, 
Do you cycle for size and just aren't able to put it on?  There are always amature comps that are a blast! I am sure you could go to a few and impress. 

What is your current cycle?


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 10, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> damn bro!  that is some ugly tren!
> you filtered that shit through like a .45 or .22 filter?
> 
> so r u gonna try it still?



Oh yea, belive it or not the one bottle is totally straight and i have already used 1.5 mls per day the last three days with no problem at all, can definitely tell it's Tren and it's got to be like 85-90 mgs.  I have had some crazy insomnia cause i was only doing a ml of the Tren E and i switched to 1.5mls of the tren A.  Put it through a couple coffee filters (it was that bad) then a .45 then a .22.  Had to do it that way or i would have burned through a bunch of 22's


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 10, 2011)

*A*



anxious1 said:


> Aaron,
> Do you cycle for size and just aren't able to put it on?  There are always amature comps that are a blast! I am sure you could go to a few and impress.
> 
> What is your current cycle?



I cycle for Size always.  I frontload with Dbol/Test ace/tren ace, then Tren E, and 4 way test blend, with EQ.


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I cycle for Size always.  I frontload with Dbol/Test ace/tren ace, then Tren E, and 4 way test blend, with EQ.



With that cycle you're still not seeing your desired size?  I have read your weekly dosages and they are above average. I guess you're just one hardcore hardgainer? 

What if you switched out the EQ for some deca, and wrapped the cycle up with some inject drol?  If you want your lean gains you could run a bit of Var as well.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 10, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> Oh yea, belive it or not the one bottle is totally straight and i have already used 1.5 mls per day the last three days with no problem at all, can definitely tell it's Tren and it's got to be like 85-90 mgs.  I have had some crazy insomnia cause i was only doing a ml of the Tren E and i switched to 1.5mls of the tren A.  Put it through a couple coffee filters (it was that bad) then a .45 then a .22.  Had to do it that way or i would have burned through a bunch of 22's




damn bro thats crazy..well least its good to go in a way..to day u had to burn through a bunch of filters though..those definitely add up at like $5 a pop


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 10, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> damn bro thats crazy..well least its good to go in a way..to day u had to burn through a bunch of filters though..those definitely add up at like $5 a pop


Keith you don't even know brother.  I pay 3.75 each and had to use three of each to get like 70 mls.  I lost that much in filtration.  And believe me there was no salvaging a couple with a purge.  They were so freaking dirty i didn't dare purge them for fear i would push some of the garbage through.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL damn. That's quite a few ha. I can normally get 50ml through .2 easily. And 100ml no probem on .45 filter 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 10, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> LOL damn. That's quite a few ha. I can normally get 50ml through .2 easily. And 100ml no probem on .45 filter
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


Yea, same here so you can imagine how much more i spent per ML converting it. LOL !!


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 10, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> If your making TNE just sub dianabol for test.
> Like 50mg test 50dbol
> or 75test 25dbol.



I have had really bad luck trying to go over 50mg with the dbol.  I simply put a gram of dbol with like 1.5-1.75mls of Guiaicol.  I let that sit for a while and try to swirl it around to wet all the powder.  Then i put the steel condiment tray(what i use as a container for little things like this) on heat. when it completely dissolves from the heat (i swirl it, holding the condiment tray with tongs) i let it cool just a bit and put it through a .22 filter into the oil. i add oil till i'm at 50mg's/cc or less then i stir slowly till the melt is completely mixed into the oil.  If it fogs a little i throw it in the oven to clear it up. If i'm going to blend something else i just make another guiaicol melt the same way put it through another filter (OH! Almost forgot, i use hot oil to purge directly after i filter the melt) purge filter with hot oil add oil to get the desired mg/cc and stir them up.  If one of my products in the blend does not require guiaicol i make it first to a little over desired mg with BB and BA and throw the melt in after.


----------



## dwmer (Sep 11, 2011)

Real interesting thread here guys. Caused me to sign for account here at ironmag.  I've spent the weekend reading it an I'm thinking of going the homebrew route myself in the near future.


----------



## brundel (Sep 11, 2011)

This forum is a great place for information regarding AAS in general but we are starting to get a pretty good long homebrew thread and trenthread as well. Elite membership has some cool perks as well.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

so basicaly i just boil some water.. stir the stuff in with baking soda, stir counter block wise, take off the heat add ice cubes stire until cool, take it out sit it on a diaper and let it dry?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 12, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> so basicaly i just boil some water.. stir the stuff in with baking soda, stir counter block wise, take off the heat add ice cubes stire until cool, take it out sit it on a diaper and let it dry?



Yes, exactly. Just make sure you, stir it counter BLOCK wise like you said....Moron.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## pieguy (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you drop BA content below 2%, say 1.5%? Would it make a significant difference with injection pain or pip? I'm trying to do everything possibly to reduce PIP in my next batch which will be tren ace. Grapeseed @ 1.5/20 is what i'm thinking instead of sesame oil @ 2/20 which is how i brewed my prop.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 12, 2011)

What mg/ml are you making it at?

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwmer (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm planning on grabbing 100g of Test E or Test P.  Should I brew it all at once or only do 50g?  Basically, does it store better as powder or as an oil?

If you buy the complete filter unit does it come with everything you need aside from the pump?

RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Stericup Complete Filter Units with Durapore PVDF Membranes

What do you use to cap the receiving unit?


----------



## bccs (Sep 12, 2011)

If you use SteriCups then they will come with a pre sterilized cap that just threads on, the only problem is that you cant draw out of it.  If you want to draw then get some septa tops.


----------



## brundel (Sep 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Can you drop BA content below 2%, say 1.5%? Would it make a significant difference with injection pain or pip? I'm trying to do everything possibly to reduce PIP in my next batch which will be tren ace. Grapeseed @ 1.5/20 is what i'm thinking instead of sesame oil @ 2/20 which is how i brewed my prop.



1.5 and 20 will hold.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 12, 2011)

It would be at the usual 100mg/ml. I'll probably try 1.5/20 and hope for the best in terms of pain/pip. Thanks brundel.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 13, 2011)

dwmer said:


> I'm planning on grabbing 100g of Test E or Test P.  Should I brew it all at once or only do 50g?  Basically, does it store better as powder or as an oil?
> 
> If you buy the complete filter unit does it come with everything you need aside from the pump?
> 
> ...



I prefer to make 100ml at a time. And only brew it up when needed. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

You want to get some septa tops for those stericups. It will make transfering the oil much easier. Other than that you need a hand pump to add vacuum to the system.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You want to get some septa tops for those stericups. It will make transfering the oil much easier. Other than that you need a hand pump to add vacuum to the system.



Sloppy how do you go about making your septa tops sterile. I remember I said how u do before but can't remember ha. Do u use those tops on the media bottle or on the stericups

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Man I've only brewed a handful of times. But each time I just used the screw on tops that come with it cause I didn't know better. If it were me, I'd rinse it in alcohol and maybe put it in the oven on a very low temp to dry for an hour or so. To me this is still just as sterile as leaving the top off and filling vials. Or scraping the bottom of the plastic media bottle and getting lord knows what. Those things seem to be really soft and flake/crack easily.


----------



## dwmer (Sep 13, 2011)

RLS doesn't seem to have the right size septa top unless I'm missing something.... 

Can anyone help me out with a link?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2011)

dwmer said:


> RLS doesn't seem to have the right size septa top unless I'm missing something....
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a link?



Glass Laboratory Media Bottles - 45mm Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa | Research Laboratory Supply, Inc.

You need this + septa + media bottle with 45mm top. The millipore complete systems use a 53mm filter and a 45mm plastic receiver bottle which is compatible with the septa top. This is what the RLS rep told me when i emailed them.


----------



## dwmer (Sep 13, 2011)

Its too bad they don't have any of these that are the right size.  I saw the septa/cap setup you just mentioned but its over $15 to fucking cap and draw from a container.  It costs almost as much as the entire filtration unit.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Correct me if Im wrong but Im pretty sure you can re use the Septa top...i got one for my next brew


----------



## dwmer (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm guessing the cap part is reusable.  You might have to put a new rubber piece in though as these seem to be purchased separate from the cap.


----------



## brundel (Sep 13, 2011)

If your only gonna make 30ml or 50ml then a syringe filter is better. Just less hardware and cost involved.
If your gonna make 150ml+ stericup.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2011)

The septa tops i've seen are pretty sturdy and can take a beating. You could probably autoclave it no problem and switch out silicone septas for the remainder of your brewing career. Glass media bottle (45mm) + septa top + a few silicone septas is a must if you brew a lot and completely unnecessary if you brew a little.


----------



## goodguy19064 (Sep 14, 2011)

pork chop pm me


----------



## dwmer (Sep 14, 2011)

brundel said:


> If your only gonna make 30ml or 50ml then a syringe filter is better. Just less hardware and cost involved.
> If your gonna make 150ml+ stericup.



In your opinion does it make more sense to brew everything at once or brew what you need for the next few months and store the powder?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was kinda wondering the same


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2011)

It kinda depends on how fast you go through gear. If you burn through a vial a week perhaps make 20 or even 50 vials.
If you go through avial in 6to 8 weeks maybe just make 50ml at a time. This way you never need ,ore than afew vials,chems and asyringe filter.
With large batches you need equipment and I'm sure le watches for people buying 100,s of vials and bulk ba,bb and eo etc. 

As for storing, powder stays good for years and so do vials.


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2011)

It kinda depends on how fast you go through gear. If you burn through a vial a week perhaps make 20 or even 50 vials.
If you go through avial in 6to 8 weeks maybe just make 50ml at a time. This way you never need ,ore than afew vials,chems and asyringe filter.
With large batches you need equipment and I'm sure le watches for people buying 100,s of vials and bulk ba,bb and eo etc. 

As for storing, powder stays good for years and so do vials.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Next brew is prop. Wanting to go 150mg/ml 2% BA 20% BB. Is there anything I can do to make sure this is painless?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 14, 2011)

If i have a 250ml millipore....would i be able to make a batch of 250ml, or would i not be able to run all of it thru the filter? So would i want to make a batch of like 220ml or something like that?


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2011)

Post injection pain with prop is usually due to irritation form the ester itself.
For some its not too bad, for some its brutal and similar to TNE.

If your one of those for whom the prop ester is particularly irritating there is not much you can do to reduce post injection pain.

150mg prop is most likely gonna hurt.
I never go over 100mg /ml with prop.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Next brew is prop. Wanting to go 150mg/ml 2% BA 20% BB. Is there anything I can do to make sure this is painless?



I just brewed some prop at 100mg/ml with 2/20 and i blasted 2ml of it and it was pretty painless. It was a little sore the next day but that's about it....Im not sure about the 150mg/ml though. Would be nice if it could be done though


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

brundel said:


> Post injection pain with prop is usually due to irritation form the ester itself.
> For some its not too bad, for some its brutal and similar to TNE.
> 
> If your one of those for whom the prop ester is particularly irritating there is not much you can do to reduce post injection pain.
> ...


 
Hmmm. Every prop I've tried at 100mg/ml I never got any PIP. Maybe I'm lucky. So I guess 100mg/ml it is.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> If i have a 250ml millipore....would i be able to make a batch of 250ml, or would i not be able to run all of it thru the filter? So would i want to make a batch of like 220ml or something like that?


 
It'll be close to the top but there is room there.


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> If i have a 250ml millipore....would i be able to make a batch of 250ml, or would i not be able to run all of it thru the filter? So would i want to make a batch of like 220ml or something like that?



It will make a batch of 250ml.
Dont forget to flush the filter.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 14, 2011)

brundel said:


> It will make a batch of 250ml.
> Dont forget to flush the filter.



Would 5ml of oil suffice for flushing???


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

If it's a 250ml I'd probably save about 20ml. I believe you you take this out of your total oil calculation right? 

Say you had 100ml of oil to add in to your mixture and you wanted to flush with 20. You would only put 80ml in the mixture then filter it. Then put the extra 20 in there and push it through? Is this correct?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 14, 2011)

I always thought you used additional oil to take the place of the mixture left in the filter


----------



## cutright (Sep 15, 2011)

I watch how much oil goes into my filter before I see it entering the vial if it's 3ml then I flush with 3ml that just me though, seems to work for my use


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 15, 2011)

Right. But the oil you flush with is extra right....not part of the original batch.


----------



## cutright (Sep 16, 2011)

That's correct it's extra...if the conversion calls for 28.5 cc then that's what I use, if 3cc gets stuck in the filter then I push 3 more but it keeps my total at the 28.5. The 3 extra just pushes the 3 that's stuck in the filter out


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

Syringe filters hold 3-4ml

Stericups hold more. I forgot how much exactly but I think 20ml is too much.
I think more like 5-7ml.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 16, 2011)

So if the recipe calls for 100ml of oil then you would run 100ml thru the filter and then add in the extra 5ml. So after you are done you would end up using 105ml of oil....correct?


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 16, 2011)

I personally don't deal with flushing filters with oil etc.

If you want 100ml, make 105-110ml knowing there's a loss in the process.


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

That's like sacrificing 10ml gear for no reason.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

brundel said:


> That's like sacrificing 10ml gear for no reason.


 
But how do we know that the extra 10ml of just oil displaces the 10ml of gear in the filter and we don't dilute our mixture? 

I never flushed it, I just let it sit with vacuum on it and that seemed to work out. 

In the basskiller links, they remove the oil from the initial measurement. It calls for 30ml but they run 28 through then the extra 2 comes in later to flush. I think that's the right way to do it so you don't dilute the gear. It makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

If you assume 3ml will be trapped in the filter and you started with 30ml total.
You filter 27ml through and 3ml is trapped in the filter then you now have 24ml in the vial.
If you then flush with 3ml you will have 27ml in the vial.
Not 30.


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

If you assume 3ml will be trapped in the filter and you started with 30ml total.
You filter 27ml through and 3ml is trapped in the filter then you now have 24ml in the vial.
If you then flush with 3ml you will have 27ml in the vial.
Not 30.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

brundel said:


> If you assume 3ml will be trapped in the filter and you started with 30ml total.
> You filter 27ml through and 3ml is trapped in the filter then you now have 24ml in the vial.
> If you then flush with 3ml you will have 27ml in the vial.
> Not 30.


 
I agree but again, how do you just add an extra amount of plain oil to the filter and expect it to displace your actual gear and not dilute the final mixture? 

This is an interesting subject.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

That initial amount of gear is "stuck" in the filter. That added amount pushes the trapped amount out

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

Ultimatley I suppose there is no way to be 100% certain.
We hope the filter will act like a hose for example...ifyou run water through a hose which is already full of water the water in front will go through before the water in back will.
This being the case we assume the oil in gear which is in front will go through first.
Either way I would rather have a 3% dilution than lose 3ml total.
And 3% dilution would mean no gear at all was flushed through.
Since I'm relatively certain at least some will go through if not all we are talking about a pretty small %...like perhaps 1% dilution.


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

Ultimatley I suppose there is no way to be 100% certain.
We hope the filter will act like a hose for example...ifyou run water through a hose which is already full of water the water in front will go through before the water in back will.
This being the case we assume the oil in gear which is in front will go through first.
Either way I would rather have a 3% dilution than lose 3ml total.
And 3% dilution would mean no gear at all was flushed through.
Since I'm relatively certain at least some will go through if not all we are talking about a pretty small %...like perhaps 1% dilution.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

brundel said:


> Ultimatley I suppose there is no way to be 100% certain.
> We hope the filter will act like a hose for example...ifyou run water through a hose which is already full of water the water in front will go through before the water in back will.
> This being the case we assume the oil in gear which is in front will go through first.
> Either way I would rather have a 3% dilution than lose 3ml total.
> ...


 
I can agree with that. I always over dose by 3-5% to offset any impurities anyway. Who knows what it will do, maybe the stuff in the middle will come through but leaving extra gear on the sides of the filter. It's a tough call. 

I guess the moral of this is that I think you want to keep the oil that you flush with at a low % in relation to the overall volume so that if it doesn't get all of the gear, you haven't diluted it too much.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 16, 2011)

made 2 brews of test prop..
1st was 2ba/20bb and gso... pain is 5-6
2nd was 2ba/20/bb 50/50 eo/gso same pain????
any suggestions..... as to why there is not less pain with eo mix..


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

What's the dosage? Sounds like you're sensitive to prop.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 16, 2011)

no pain day of inject.. day after and the next is a little worse..


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 16, 2011)

100mg/ml


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Just the nature of the beast bro. Have you tried mixing it with other gear you're on? Or cutting it with GSO to see if it helped? What made you think the EO would cut down on pain?


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 16, 2011)

prop only..  have not tried cutting it.. I heard on here that Eo help's with pain..


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 16, 2011)

its the quad shot that is the worst.. delts no problem, glutes are 3-4 pain


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you shoot quads much? They're my main group I pin. At first they hurt, but I haven't felt a shot of anything in over 4 months. Maybe you just need to break them in. Same with my delts. I started slin pinning tren. Fucking hurt every time. Now I don't even feel it.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 16, 2011)

ya on second shot in quad with the prop..  i do quad,quad, glute, glute, delt delt.and start over..


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just brewed 40ml Test Cyp at 230mg/ml with a sources raws.

Took about 38 minutes for everything, including a quick clean-up. 
The heated oil went through the syringe filter smoothly, although I ran it through the filter and into the vial with an 18g pin. 

Funny story. Something fell and in the process I happened to put an 18g through one side on my middle finger and out the other! I was pissed! I had to switch out to a new one of course. :-/ 

All in all it went good, and looks amazing.


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 16, 2011)

To add to the debate about pushing the gear out of the filter with regular oil...

When you do this you can see the regular oil mix into the vial a little bit. I'd say maybe .3 ml's tops! 
Just heat it up and it looks great.

.3 tops isnt going to change much. Especially since it is mixed with gear.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok so i am trying to brew 300ml of Eq and the bottom of my millipore has cracked and is leaking some air in....have any of you guys had this problem? And if so what have you done to fix the crack? The pressure was very low so Im not sure why it cracked. I tried tape but it is still drawing in air....could i try some gum or putty?


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 16, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Ok so i am trying to brew 300ml of Eq and the bottom of my millipore has cracked and is leaking some air in....have any of you guys had this problem? And if so what have you done to fix the crack? The pressure was very low so Im not sure why it cracked. I tried tape but it is still drawing in air....could i try some gum or putty?



I assume the crack isn't big enough to let any substance in or out. 

If that is the case, then you can try a plastic safe apoxy, boat repair patch (or similar).


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 16, 2011)

No liquid is leaking....Im gonna try gum. I was mainly looking for quick fix with some household materials. If the gum don't work then i might try the plastic epoxy


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

I would just transfer the left over oil to another cup

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Household goods. 
Try a thin piece of plastic where you put super glue around the crack, (not over it) then lay some plastic over the crack and glue. 

It sounds lame, but if gear is on the line you must go to extremes.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What's the dosage? Sounds like you're sensitive to prop.



Yea man, some people say prop is a bitch for injection pain.  You may be really sensitive.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 17, 2011)

For the guy with the prop problem.  I used to make 400mg/ml guiaicol melts and then dilute down for injection.  I had way more pain issues with Prop doing it this way.  Do you make concentrates?


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 17, 2011)

How hot can you get the fluid using a millipore steri-cup and still be safe?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 17, 2011)

Move that stuff to a new unit ASAP. I ordered extra setricups and it was a great idea. I broke 2 of them the same way that you just described. I'm not sure what the problem was. Those reciever units are really soft. Next time I brew I'm shelling out the dough for a glass bottle. I'm tired of losing gear for no reason.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 17, 2011)

Managed to get all of it filtered. I will be buying a glass media bottle for the future.


----------



## booze (Sep 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> No liquid is leaking....Im gonna try gum. I was mainly looking for quick fix with some household materials. If the gum don't work then i might try the plastic epoxy



The solvents in your brew weaken the plastic and cause the cracking. This is why I went for a glass filtration system.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Booze, I noticed that too. Those recivers really got soft. 

Do you have an upper glass filtration unit or just a reciever bottle? I could really go for a glass filtration unit.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 18, 2011)

Just makin sure, is tren ace the same brew process as test p if ur using raws from a powder source? Is there a necessity to bake afterwards cause I want to avoid heavy oxidation? Thanks for any help.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't bake my gear after. Never been a problem 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Sep 18, 2011)

No reason to bake it. If you sterile filtered it its already sterile.
So if you are then baking it to sterilize it (there is no other reason) your just doing a process twice for no reason.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

No bake required. But if you do bake it and get it too hot, I believe that's where it could oxidize.


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

brundel knows his stuff. Solutions passed through a sterile filter into a sterile vessel truly are sterile, so there is no need to do anything more. 

I'm loving this thread because I work in a microbiology lab, so for once I'm reading a thread that I know something about! (lifting newb, so I'm usually just a lurker in most forums).


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> How hot can you get the fluid using a millipore steri-cup and still be safe?


 
Millipore recommends no more than 45C (will feel warm to your hand, but not hot)
Millipore - Stericup® Filter Units

You could possibly get away with somewhat higher temperatures... but maybe it doesn't take much to affect the quality of the membrane (different types of membranes are available... nylon, PFTE, etc...), and if the pore size became enlarged somehow, bacteria would be able to get through. I wouldn't risk it; stay below 45C.


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I agree but again, how do you just add an extra amount of plain oil to the filter and expect it to displace your actual gear and not dilute the final mixture?


 
If I am trying to get 100% recovery of a dissolved chemical I need to filter, here's how:

1) Make up the solution at a higher concentration than your final goal (i.e., make it at 2x strength). 
2) Filter
3) Wash the filter by passing several small volumes of the solvent thorugh the filter (at least enough to completely re-wet the filter), until you have acheived the necessary final volume so that your chemical is now at the desired final concentration.   

For the sake of economy, I understand wanting 100% recovery. For the sake of dosing, you may not need to be too picky. Notice how most doses are a nice round number? Maybe you want 100 mg/ml of a certain chemical. Nothing says that 100 is the absolute optimum, it's just a round number someone chose for the easy math. There's no good reason to think that 97 mg/ml or 104.5 mg/ml wouldn't be just as effective.


----------



## brundel (Sep 19, 2011)

onefastlady said:


> If I am trying to get 100% recovery of a dissolved chemical I need to filter, here's how:
> 
> 1) Make up the solution at a higher concentration than your final goal (i.e., make it at 2x strength).
> 2) Filter
> ...



Nice to have a lab tech comment 
I think for most people step #3 will prove difficult enough to make your final statement a truth. There is no good reason to not accept 97mg or 104mg.
THe % lost in the filter is small enough to dismiss in our case.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 19, 2011)

I count on 10% loss in all the steps required. It's not that big of a deal to me. I just make 10% more than what I wanted. 

With many solutions you cannot make them at 2x the concentration and expect them to hold. They'll crash in your filter element. I wouldn't go that route.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 20, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Nice to have a lab tech comment
> I think for most people step #3 will prove difficult enough to make your final statement a truth. There is no good reason to not accept 97mg or 104mg.
> THe % lost in the filter is small enough to dismiss in our case.



I agree, it's a pleasure to have you (one fast lady) here.  I was reading all that and was thinking you have to be kidding me.  I give a range if someone wants specifics.  I can't in good conscious do anything but.  I don't care if my gear is 250mg/ml or 245mg/ml.  If it should be 250mg in a perfect world then, considering how imperfect a world we live in i knock a few mg's off.
There are too many variables to consider when trying to get exact.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 20, 2011)

I see a bunch of info on brewing but not much on capping. 

What is everyone's favorite filler? Plan on making var. Not really wanting to do creatine since I like to save creatine to take in PCT. I want something that I can tamp down really well.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think protein powder works well. I know Aaron caps so he will chime in I'm sure 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Sep 20, 2011)

MSM 
glutamine

both work very well.

You can get a capping contraption for about $15
You can also get roughly 500 caps for about $8
You can use almost anything for a filler, the finer the filler powder, the easier to use.
BCAA's, Creatine, Glutamine, Protein powder are all good for example.
Say we are working with 24 caps. You want to weigh those caps empty first.
Now fill those caps with filler. Make sure you compress the powder with a card or something.
After you have them full, weigh them and subtract the empty cap weight from the full cap
weight. Lets say that amounts to 10g.
Now lets say we want to make caps that are 25mg. Multiply 25 x 24. (25mgx24caps)
So we have 600mg total active compound. Subtract that from the 10g total full cap weight.
That brings us to 9400mg. Thats the amount of filler we need.
So 600mg active compound, 9400mg filler= 10000mg or 10g
Combine these using a mortar and pestle. Add a few drops of liquid food coloring so that
you can tell the difference between your batches of caps. This helps when you have several
different types. Anavar, Tamoxifen etc. It also helps you to know when your filler and
active compound are fully mixed. Mix well just incase.
Now take your fully mixed powder and dump in all in your tray on one side, use a credit
card to spread it out. the caps will fill easily if the powder is dry but you will be left
with some powder not in the caps. Use the card to compress the powder into the caps and
repeat untill all the powder is in the caps.
Apply the tops and squeeze togeather untill they are tightly capped.

B


----------



## brundel (Sep 20, 2011)

Use the geometric dilution method to mix your powders.

video


----------



## booze (Sep 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Booze, I noticed that too. Those recivers really got soft.
> 
> Do you have an upper glass filtration unit or just a reciever bottle? I could really go for a glass filtration unit.


 
all glass setup mate. glass funnel up top, glass frit in the middle and a glass receiver. use membrane discs to filter. i get some leakage with the membrane discs so im looking at a ptfe collar to seal the unit better.


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok. So i just made some liquid dbol in 151 and it set my throat on fire!!!

My question is that i had a white residue on my beaker once i poured it into the container...is this normal? Once i rinsed the beaker with water the whole beaker turned a hazy white.


----------



## brundel (Sep 20, 2011)

Yah its normal.
What it is, is the dbol 151 mixture along the flask. The alcohol evaporates and leaves the crystal dbol behind.
When you hit it with water it hardens.

Yes, the shit burns.
I use a syringe and shoot it into a pool on my tongue then follow it with a big gulp of juice. Its not bad.


----------



## bccs (Sep 20, 2011)

That white film was most likely your Dbol. What concentration did you make? you probable transferred your solution before all of the Dbol was able to dissolve.


----------



## smartlooker_ (Sep 20, 2011)

how many hours or days must i wait to ensure that the brew is thoroughly sterile? i plan not to bake it


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 21, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yah its normal.
> What it is, is the dbol 151 mixture along the flask. The alcohol evaporates and leaves the crystal dbol behind.
> When you hit it with water it hardens.
> 
> ...



Ok cool. Ya i gotta chase it with something. 

I made it at 50mg/ml. Im pretty sure it was fully dissolved...i had to stir it for a few minutes but there was no particles in the fluid when i transferred it.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 21, 2011)

another one of brundels recipes comes through!


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 21, 2011)

ya i plan on running it for 6 weeks at 50mg/day but im gonna split up the doses to 25mg in the morning (pre workout) and then another 25mg around 5pm. I just wish i had the funds to get some Test Base and brew me up some TNE to run along side the dbol...would make for a pretty sick 6 weeks.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 21, 2011)

smartlooker_ said:


> how many hours or days must i wait to ensure that the brew is thoroughly sterile? i plan not to bake it



Time isn't going to make a difference on whether you made a sterile solution or not. If you followed the correct procedures, kept your hands sterile, kept the syringes sterile, wiped down the vial and used a sterile .22 filter, you're fine. You can always bake the vial @ 200 deg F for a few minutes to insure sterility. The BA in the oil prevents any bacterial growth but the sterilization actually comes from the filter.

On another note, tren acetate is really fkn hard to push thru a .22 filter. 100ml of test prop in sesame took me 2.5 hours and 50ml of tren ace took me 3 hours. Doesn't make sense >_<


----------



## brundel (Sep 21, 2011)

If the tren ace was from pellets it does make sense. There are still binders and glues present that will clog the filter. This is why syno and homemade tren takes so long to filter.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 21, 2011)

I got the powder in a raw form actually. This is my dilemma however. When i placed the powder in with BA/BB it was fairly yellowish, like a post-it note yellow almost. I always assumed raw tren ace was pure white. I hope the raw source i bought from didn't extract from fina kits, but if they did, that explains the slow filtering. 

The finished product is very clean in GSO however with absolutely no turbidity so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

Got a question I've never really seen asked before. Is it possible to make your own blend from raw powder and another type of premade gear? Say I wanted to get test E powder and blend it with deca/eq/tren e etc that could be done right? I assume you'd just have to add the right amount of ba/bb to keep the concentration right and filter it again?


----------



## smartlooker_ (Sep 21, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Time isn't going to make a difference on whether you made a sterile solution or not. If you followed the correct procedures, kept your hands sterile, kept the syringes sterile, wiped down the vial and used a sterile .22 filter, you're fine. You can always bake the vial @ 200 deg F for a few minutes to insure sterility. The BA in the oil prevents any bacterial growth but the sterilization actually comes from the filter.
> 
> On another note, tren acetate is really fkn hard to push thru a .22 filter. 100ml of test prop in sesame took me 2.5 hours and 50ml of tren ace took me 3 hours. Doesn't make sense >_<



thanks much! 

im just waiting for the raw powder to come by, it's taking some time and im a bit impatient. lol

last question, i plan to do 300 mg/ml of t cyp, with 2%ba & 20% bb. will this be  as painful as sustanon (which i used before)

i saw a painless test cyp recipe at killerbass' site, but it says there "magic solution". perhaps someone here can give a similar painless recipe just by using ba and bb, that would be very helpful.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 21, 2011)

brundel said:


> MSM
> glutamine
> 
> both work very well.
> ...


 

Brundel, I disagree with your calculations here. Different things have different densities so you cannot simply take out the amount of hormone you want from the filler calculation. You must take into account the densities of both. 

The correct way to do this is to make a batch of caps with all filler, then one with all hormone. Weigh both of these then you then have 3 known quantities (mass of filler per cap, mass of hormone per cap, and desired hormone dosage per cap) and then you solve for x by cross multipling. This gives you how much of the filler that the doseage that you want displaces. It's not going to be 1:1. You then subtract this number (x) from the total amount of filler per cap and you are left with how much filler you need per cap at that given dosage. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 22, 2011)

smartlooker_ said:


> thanks much!
> 
> im just waiting for the raw powder to come by, it's taking some time and im a bit impatient. lol
> 
> ...



Was the sust you used before premade from a lab that used higher BA concentration? I doubt you'd get much pain from 300mg/ml test cyp at 2%/20%, but maybe somebody else with some experience @ that concentration can comment. I definitely know there should be no pain from 250mg/ml test cyp at 2%/20% whether it's injection pain or post injection pain.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 22, 2011)

Why even bother with cypionate? Test E will hold at 300mg/ml with just 2% BA and thats it. Throw in 5-10% BB to make it thinner and to prevent crystallization post injection. Throw in 10% EO to make it even thinner and to make it even less painful.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 22, 2011)

I think that's kind of beside the point since he probably bought the cypionate already UA. Will it hold at 2/20 with cyp powder instead of test e powder?


----------



## brundel (Sep 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Brundel, I disagree with your calculations here. Different things have different densities so you cannot simply take out the amount of hormone you want from the filler calculation. You must take into account the densities of both.
> 
> The correct way to do this is to make a batch of caps with all filler, then one with all hormone. Weigh both of these then you then have 3 known quantities (mass of filler per cap, mass of hormone per cap, and desired hormone dosage per cap) and then you solve for x by cross multipling. This gives you how much of the filler that the doseage that you want displaces. It's not going to be 1:1. You then subtract this number (x) from the total amount of filler per cap and you are left with how much filler you need per cap at that given dosage.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



It is based upon weight.
so....irregardless of density, 1g weighs 1g.
If its 1g glutamine it still weighs 1g
if its 1g dianabol.....it weighs 1g.

so....400mg of any powder +600mg of any powder=1g


----------



## brundel (Sep 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Got a question I've never really seen asked before. Is it possible to make your own blend from raw powder and another type of premade gear? Say I wanted to get test E powder and blend it with deca/eq/tren e etc that could be done right? I assume you'd just have to add the right amount of ba/bb to keep the concentration right and filter it again?



You could but alot of times the Premade gear is already made at close to the top end mg/ml. 
You could get it to hold an additional hormone if you added more oil and solvent.
THis would lower the concentration of premade hormone though.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> You could but alot of times the Premade gear is already made at close to the top end mg/ml.
> You could get it to hold an additional hormone if you added more oil and solvent.
> THis would lower the concentration of premade hormone though.


 

Ok I see what you're saying. Say I took 300mg/ml deca and wanted to make 150mg/ml deca with 250mg/ml test would that hold? Would I just double the solvent/oil to reach half concentration and then add enough test to reach 250mg/ml? I'm assuming I could just look around at the kind of blends that have been made and will hold in solution, then just do the math on solvent/oil to add and it would work 

Also I asked this question in the "homebrewing TNE" thread, have you ever heard of making test base into a nasal spray? Is there any benefit in absorption and what kind of solvent would you use that wouldn't hurt like shit


----------



## brundel (Sep 22, 2011)

I think you would have a hard time getting 150 deca and 250 test cyp to hold.
You would probably want to employ guaiacol and EO for that.
I think if you did this it would be better to make it from scratch and not from other premade AAS.

Im pretty sure we could make a nasal spray but I cant imagine why you would want too.
Im injection
Transdermal
sublingual

Nasal?    We could try.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> I think you would have a hard time getting 150 deca and 250 test cyp to hold.
> You would probably want to employ guaiacol and EO for that.
> I think if you did this it would be better to make it from scratch and not from other premade AAS.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah raw deca isn't that expensive anyway so I would probably just grab that. I think tren/mast is where I might use that technique just because I can't afford the raws lol

I came across the nasal spray idea somewhere and just thought it would be cool to have a good amount of test all in one inconspicuous applicator. Just in case you needed to travel or something or wanted to use it preworkout at the gym etc. I've thought about making some transdermal just in case something should come up and I needed to go away somewhere where I couldn't take pins, just trying to plan for the future since I'm cruising now


----------



## smartlooker_ (Sep 22, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Was the sust you used before premade from a lab that used higher BA concentration? I doubt you'd get much pain from 300mg/ml test cyp at 2%/20%, but maybe somebody else with some experience @ that concentration can comment. I definitely know there should be no pain from 250mg/ml test cyp at 2%/20% whether it's injection pain or post injection pain.



it was from Organon in pakistan.  the quality is excellent except for the post pain that hurts like hell. later during my last cycle, i combined it with organon deca and that made it painless.

perhaps i would go at 200 mg/ml, because the scale i bought can't measure 0.1 increments, lol.  

@UA_iron  thanks for the input,  I already bought cypio and maybe next time i would go for enanthe.


----------



## brundel (Sep 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah raw deca isn't that expensive anyway so I would probably just grab that. I think tren/mast is where I might use that technique just because I can't afford the raws lol
> 
> I came across the nasal spray idea somewhere and just thought it would be cool to have a good amount of test all in one inconspicuous applicator. Just in case you needed to travel or something or wanted to use it preworkout at the gym etc. I've thought about making some transdermal just in case something should come up and I needed to go away somewhere where I couldn't take pins, just trying to plan for the future since I'm cruising now



Transdermal works very well for this and it can be hidden in all kinds of containers.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 22, 2011)

brundel said:


> It is based upon weight.
> so....irregardless of density, 1g weighs 1g.
> If its 1g glutamine it still weighs 1g
> if its 1g dianabol.....it weighs 1g.
> ...


 
D=M/V

^^ That says it all right there bro. 

1g of glutamine has a different density than 1g of dbol. Therefore it takes up more or less volume in the cap. You MUST know that ratio. I promise you if you fill up 24 caps with any filler and then fill them up again with any hormone, the mass will be different. This is because they have a different density. Therefore you cannot simply say that 24caps hold Xg of something based on weighing it one time with only one substance.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm coming along.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen this new whatman filter?

Whatman Anotop System







RLS Filtration Systems - Whatman Anotop System

Is there some difference between the old one? Or just because it's 0.02um and the usually used is 0,2um?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 24, 2011)

ya i did..i couldnt imagine trying to filter through a .02um filter...the only thing i would possibly try to filter is like something water based..but shit i would just stick with a .22um since they are close to half price compared to the .02


----------



## brundel (Sep 24, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I'm coming along.



Yah your coming along. Good work


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 24, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> I think you would have a hard time getting 150 deca and 250 test cyp to hold.
> You would probably want to employ guaiacol and EO for that.
> I think if you did this it would be better to make it from scratch and not from other premade AAS.
> 
> ...



I agree that something like this should be made without any pre-made gear.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 24, 2011)

*A*



brundel said:


> Yah your coming along. Good work



Thanks bro, i'm built so narrow so i have to stay alot more disciplined when i eat/train/sleep than any of my friends.  I get a little frustrated with how quick everyone else seems to put it on LOL!


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 24, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> ya i did..i couldnt imagine trying to filter through a .02um filter...the only thing i would possibly try to filter is like something water based..but shit i would just stick with a .22um since they are close to half price compared to the .02



I hear that bro!!  I'm still living in the dark ages with syringe filters so that would kill my hands/forearms!


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Im wanting to make liquid Var....would 20% PEG 300 and 80% 151 hold this?? Also do you think it would hold at a concentration of 50mg/ml??


----------



## colochine (Sep 26, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Im wanting to make liquid Var....would 20% PEG 300 and 80% 151 hold this?? Also do you think it would hold at a concentration of 50mg/ml??



Interested as well I was debating on capping it @ 50mg of make liquid if it was possible to have it hold at 50mg/ml.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 26, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Im wanting to make liquid Var....would 20% PEG 300 and 80% 151 hold this?? Also do you think it would hold at a concentration of 50mg/ml??



From Everyone I have ever talked to,  peg tastes horrible. I have never made it that way, so I can't really comment on your question. 

I made some liquid var recently. I made it with glycerine and water@ 20mg/ml. I also sweetened and flavored it.  

About 70% glycerine and 30% water and it makes a good suspension. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> From Everyone I have ever talked to,  peg tastes horrible. I have never made it that way, so I can't really comment on your question.
> 
> I made some liquid var recently. I made it with glycerine and water@ 20mg/ml. I also sweetened and flavored it.
> 
> ...



Cool thanks....how did u sweeten and flavor it?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 26, 2011)

I sweetened it with stevia, and I bought some hard candy flavoring and added it to it. I got apple, orange, grape, and a couple of others. 

when you heat the glycerine up to melt the va, don't let the glycerine get to its smoking point. I found out it make the glycerine taste bitter. also, let it cool before you top it off with water. I can't remember the melting point of var, but i think its around 230 celsius.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 26, 2011)

How much Var do you guys usually need to take daily to get what your looking for??  A pretty reliable authority of mine said it can do some pretty incredible things if you use like 100mg daily.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 26, 2011)

One More thing. don't forget to take whatever amount of flavoring and sweetener you add and calculate its displacement. 

I bought the individual packets of the stevia and used one packet for the 50ml and it weighed one gram.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 26, 2011)

can the glycerine/water suspend any other orals like winny or anadrol?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 26, 2011)

Go back a few pages. There were a few winny recipes posted with confirmed success 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 26, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Go back a few pages. There were a few winny recipes posted with confirmed success
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G



I was mainly using it as an example. I was really just asking if there are any other uses for the glycerine in brewing.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh I must have misread your post.

Dill you can't talk about sources. Check the sponsor section here if u r interested in homebrewing

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, ill check it out thanks


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 26, 2011)

how long can brewed gear last without it being less potent or go bad, and where should it be stored?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 26, 2011)

3 to 5 years..can be more

store in a cool dry, dark place


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 26, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> can the glycerine/water suspend any other orals like winny or anadrol?



You can make a good suspension out of almost anything with that recipe so I'm told. and the guy who who told me knows his shit really well so I believe him. Supposedly some of the others like d-bol are really bitter though, so you may wnt to go with the bacardi route on that though.


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 26, 2011)

so lets say I brew half the powder I get would I store half the powder in a ziplock freezer bag and put it in the deep freezer, and then the brewed stuff in the fridge?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 26, 2011)

i wouldnt keep it in the freezer...
just a cool dark dry place like your closet or whatever


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Safe FTW!


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 26, 2011)

ya for sure! they are on sale at costco lol


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 26, 2011)

so powders in the basement, brewed in the fridge?


----------



## brundel (Sep 26, 2011)

A safe in your basement isnt a bad idea.


----------



## probuilder (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mixed hormones*

Brundel, the winny receipe worked great you posted here. Has been tested and has good outcoming results. Thanks so much !

I would ike to brew Sustanon 250, from test dec, test iso, test phenyl, test p and test dec. 
These hormones have different melting points.
How do I have to do it ? Mix them seperately with the BA, BA, filter to the vial ?

I want to make some more type of mixed hormones like this Sustanon 250. Boldenone & Testosterone, Nandrolone & Testosterone, Trenbolone & Boldenone, etc...

One method should work for all, right ?

Thanks for the info !


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> How much Var do you guys usually need to take daily to get what your looking for??  A pretty reliable authority of mine said it can do some pretty incredible things if you use like 100mg daily.



Var at 100+mg = tren without sides.


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

probuilder said:


> Brundel, the winny receipe worked great you posted here. Has been tested and has good outcoming results. Thanks so much !
> 
> I would ike to brew Sustanon 250, from test dec, test iso, test phenyl, test p and test dec.
> These hormones have different melting points.
> ...



The sust will work fine with 2% BA 20% BB.
It will be even better with 2% BA 20% BB + EO for oil.

Keep in mind some people have allergic reactions to EO but for most its fine. EO(ethyl oleate) makes for water thin injections and helps keep things in solution.

One method will not work for mixing everything.


----------



## probuilder (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, I will try it with EO too.
And how do I have to brew this Sustanon 250 ?

Weigh out the powders, mix them together and after add the BA and BB to it ? Heat it up to the highest melting point, or how ? I think it wouldn't be good because there are lower and higher melting points, and the high temp would damage the lower ones. So I am stuck...

Please advice ! Thanks !


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

Mix BA, BB, OIL, Powders in a bomex beaker.
Heat on low stirring frequently until everything is Dissolved and the solution is clear.
DO NOT BOIL>
Allow to cool until it is hot but tolerable if you hold the beaker in your hand.
Filter.


----------



## probuilder (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, and isn't it a problem that the testo prop and pp has about the double melting point than the testo deca and iso ?


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

probuilder said:


> OK, and isn't it a problem that the testo prop and pp has about the double melting point than the testo deca and iso ?



No.
You will not be melting it.
In fact you will not likely have it anywhere near the melting point of TP.
You are heating it just enough for everything to easily become soluble in the oil and solvent combo.
This can be done at about the temp of the water coming out of your sink.


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

The best way to heat it is a hotplate but if you do not have one then use a pan with about an inch of water in it. PLace the beaker in the water and turn the heat on low.
When everything dissolves turn the heat off.


----------



## probuilder (Sep 27, 2011)

So it is not necessary to reach the "official" melting point points when I brew hormones ?
As you wrote " just enough for everything to easily become soluble in the oil and solvent combo ? "

Cause when I was brewing the winny I went up till the 235 Celsius melting point every time, but below this degree it has been clear already. So I can stop at this point the heating ?


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

With win it is a water based suspension.
SO in that case you will be melting it.
You will melt it in the PEG in order to filter it.
This is a "suspension" though.
For oil based "solutions" melting the compound is not necessary.


----------



## probuilder (Sep 28, 2011)

All right, clear. 

Thanks again for your help !


----------



## anxious1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just use a rice cooker to heat up some water with a beaker settled into it. It heats up quite quickly, cost me $10, and has worked wonders so far. 

It took maybe 3 minutes from plugging it in to having a dissolved hormone solution. Then added the oil, and two minutes later I was ready to rock and roll into the filter.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 29, 2011)

trying to down dose some winni  50 caps.  I was thinking of making 50 25's from 25 50's i was going to weigh out 25 50's and subtract capsule weight.  I already know what 25 caps of glutamine weighs so i'll add that to the mix and blend it really well.  A friend of mine said i should just match table spoon for table spoon glutamine and the 50mg stan/glutamine powder since i have a bunch of thats not been capped.


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anybody have used ou heared about the use of soybean oil instead of cottonseed or GSO?

I've read a article that Brundel have posted...





			
				brundel said:
			
		

> Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of injectable testosterone undecanoate in castrated cynomolgus monkeys (Macaca fascicularis) are independent ofdifferent oil vehicles
> Auteur(s) / Author(s)
> WISTUBA Joachim ; LUETJENS C. Marc ; KAMISCHKE Axel ; GU Yi-Qun ; SCHLATT Stefan ; SIMONI Manuela ; NIESCHLAG Eberhard ;
> Résumé / Abstract
> ...


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Soybean oil is a key oil used in vegetable oil which somebody in the homebrew thread said they brewed with. It worked, but he didn't comment on how easy/difficult it was to shoot.


----------



## Greg_the_ripp (Oct 5, 2011)

hey guys i'm new to the site and been interested in this area for a while.  Have been following the thread for a while now keep the info coming, great stuff


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 5, 2011)

soybean oil works fine..i have used it for many compounds..i prefer safflower oil though, but soybean goes through 28g slin pin, 25g, 23g no issues..28g slin does take some time though ha


----------



## dwmer (Oct 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> With win it is a water based suspension.
> SO in that case you will be melting it.
> You will melt it in the PEG in order to filter it.
> This is a "suspension" though.
> For oil based "solutions" melting the compound is not necessary.



What temperature do you aim for when you prepare your oil based solutions?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

dwmer said:


> What temperature do you aim for when you prepare your oil based solutions?


 

Depends on the compound. I just keep the heat low and make sure that all of the materials have combined into a clear uniform mixture. 

I also use the pot on top of the stove with water in it. Works good for me!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

The explorer? Yeah she's on nickeloden I think.


----------



## Greg_the_ripp (Oct 6, 2011)

well thats good to hear


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

No soruce talk broski. Might wanna edit those.


----------



## brundel (Oct 6, 2011)

dwmer said:


> What temperature do you aim for when you prepare your oil based solutions?



Yah low heat on a stove top with water works well.
Remember we are not melting we are just heating to assist the dissolving of the compounds in solution.
You will know its done when it turns clear.
Never boil the oil based solution.
If the water boils a bit its ok so long as your there to remove the solution as soon as it clears.


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 7, 2011)

*A*



keith1569 said:


> soybean oil works fine..i have used it for many compounds..i prefer safflower oil though, but soybean goes through 28g slin pin, 25g, 23g no issues..28g slin does take some time though ha



I do my tren and test in safflower.  I do everything else in GO.  Safflower is so clear (the stuff that i get) it's almost colorless.  Is there a relationship between the type of oil used and the degree the test is released.?


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a question about choosing a test.  I never use Cyp because it requires BB to prepare it.  Test Deca & Test E.  Require nothing but a little heat.  Isn't it better to use as little solvent as possible and therefore, if one has a choice, shouldn't one of these two be used instead of Cyp?


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 7, 2011)

check the sponsor section...


----------



## James Wilcox (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry about asking for source... i had no idea it was against the rules, just thought it was against the rules to openly discuss them. now that i know it will never happen again
again, i sincerely apologize


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 17, 2011)

I plan on brewing some TNE using the following...

100mg/ml
100% EO
20% GU
2% BA

My question is do i just mix all the powder and oils together and then apply heat then filter or is there certain steps i need to take....like adding things in at certain times.


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 17, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I plan on brewing some TNE using the following...
> 
> 100mg/ml
> 100% EO
> ...



this gives you 122%.  Do you mean 80% E0 20%/2% Gui/BA?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 17, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I plan on brewing some TNE using the following...
> 
> 100mg/ml
> 100% EO
> ...




That much GU shouldn't be needed for only 100mg/ml, especially using all EO.

But the PIP using that recipe should be very minimal.


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 17, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> this gives you 122%.  Do you mean 80% E0 20%/2% Gui/BA?



Thats what i meant...i was just saying that im not mixing it with GSO.


So do i just mix.... heat...filter then bottle??


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 17, 2011)

Also how long do you think i should wait before i pin some??? should i let it sit and make sure it doesnt crash or do you think i would be safe??


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 18, 2011)

Aaron S. said:


> I do my tren and test in safflower.  I do everything else in GO.  Safflower is so clear (the stuff that i get) it's almost colorless.  Is there a relationship between the type of oil used and the degree the test is released.?



Some oils will slightly delay the release of the ester in the body. EO is known to do this. This is why it helps things like prop esters feel a lot less painful, it prevents crystallization. 

This is also why we use solvent. And yes, ideally it's better to use less. What's in pharmaceutical preparations is probably even too much when you use the doses that we use.


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok so last night i made up 250ml of TNE with the following ingredients...

25g Test Base
87.5ml EO
87.5ml GSO
50ml GU
5ml BA

All i did was mix everything together and then heated until all the powder was dissolved. Then i waited for it to cool a little before filtering....Now here is where i have a question. My Millipore Stericup filter membrane started to buckle and curl about half way through the filtering. This allowed the rest of the solution to drain through in a matter of seconds so i assumed that it was not filtered there for not sterile. So out of that 250ml i filtered 50ml by hand with a syringe filter and everything went fine. So was my millipore filter just defective or did it have something to do with the guiacol???

As of now the 50ml that i filtered has not crashed. I actually used 1ml this morning and everything went fine so im pretty sure its g2g.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ GU, mixed with the EO... I think EO has more of an effect of plastics and rubbers than people think. 

Can you keep us updated on the pain, and how the solution continues to look?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can I make a TNE/Var blend using GU, EO, and BA?


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 18, 2011)

as of right now it has not crashed....the pain is also very minimal. It has been almost 12 hours since injection and there is minor irritation in my delt....ive ran a sponsors TNE in oil and it had alot more PIP than my stuff has but that might be because of the BA content.


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 18, 2011)

would the TNE hold at 100mg/ml with 100% GSO with 20% GU and 2%BA???


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> as of right now it has not crashed....the pain is also very minimal. It has been almost 12 hours since injection and there is minor irritation in my delt....ive ran a sponsors TNE in oil and it had alot more PIP than my stuff has but that might be because of the BA content.





That is awesome to hear. Congrats on the successful brew.
I know it takes a few days to kick in, yet did you feel anything while at the gym today? 

Could you post a pic?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> would the TNE hold at 100mg/ml with 100% GSO with 20% GU and 2%BA???




When I get mine in I'll try to brew this and see.


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 18, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> That is awesome to hear. Congrats on the successful brew.
> I know it takes a few days to kick in, yet did you feel anything while at the gym today?
> 
> Could you post a pic?



Not sure if it was placebo but i could definitely feel more drive and my strength felt good....it was leg day too.

as far as pics go...ill leave that for Aaron to post up goofy pics of himself....lol.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Not sure if it was placebo but i could definitely feel more drive and my strength felt good....it was leg day too.
> 
> as far as pics go...ill leave that for Aaron to post up goofy pics of himself....lol.




I meant pics of the brew. 

whether it was placebo or not, better drive, and good strength are always a plus.


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Ok so last night i made up 250ml of TNE with the following ingredients...
> 
> 25g Test Base
> 87.5ml EO
> ...




Whats your filter element made out of? 

If its not PVDF or PTFE then EO, BA, Guaiacol will attack it. Like someone said EO is particularly nasty on plastics.


----------



## FordFan (Oct 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> would the TNE hold at 100mg/ml with 100% GSO with 20% GU and 2%BA???




Yes it will hold.  I've been pulling my hair out trying to get the TNE brew down. Going 20%gui and 50/50 eo, gso, 2% ba, shit was awesome.  Only problem, I was having reactions to so much gui.  It would break me out the next day in red circles.  I was ready to rock about 1 1/2 hours after pin. I could literally taste the gui after pinning. Just couldn't take the sides or redness and swelling.  Would only last for a few days and go away.

My last brew, only has 5% gui.  It held, just does not have the "kick" like 20% gui. It was 50/50 eo, gso. It is super smooth though.


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok well i was finally able to look at the remaining 230ml of the batch and it had in fact crashed!!!! There were crystals on the bottom of the media bottle....so i heated it back up and it went back into a solution. So i added some GSO to it to dilute it down to 75mg/ml and then filtered 50ml of it. Well i woke up this morning and there looked to be some form of crystals that have formed on the side of the 50ml vial, but its not much....do you think i will be ok just leaving it like this?? or should it not make any crystals at all?


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 19, 2011)

I might post up a pic today of the brew


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 19, 2011)

FordFan said:


> Yes it will hold.  I've been pulling my hair out trying to get the TNE brew down. Going 20%gui and 50/50 eo, gso, 2% ba, shit was awesome.  Only problem, I was having reactions to so much gui.  It would break me out the next day in red circles.  I was ready to rock about 1 1/2 hours after pin. I could literally taste the gui after pinning. Just couldn't take the sides or redness and swelling.  Would only last for a few days and go away.
> 
> My last brew, only has 5% gui.  It held, just does not have the "kick" like 20% gui. It was 50/50 eo, gso. It is super smooth though.




Did your most resent brew hold?  

Only 5% GU, with anything else?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have heard that BB and GU can be used in a brew... Wouldn't that help cut down the taste that results from the GU?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there something I'm missing with the septa tops? I got a 45mm top in last night and two septa tops. They don't really seem like they "Lock" in there well. I can push them back out pretty easily. I'm worried that I will be trying to draw from it and the fucking thing falls back into the bottle.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ The septa top I received had threads on it. 

Maybe you received a plug instead?


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok. This is gonna take a while so bear with me....

So i made the original brew of TNE with the following recipe:

100mg/ml
25g Test Base
87.5ml EO
87.5ml GSO
50ml GU
5ml BA

I blew thru a millipore filter so i only filtered out 20ml just to test. Well the 20ml that i filtered has not crashed at all since i have brewed it over 48hr ago....but the 230ml that was left in the media bottle had "frost" like crystals on the bottom of the bottle so i figured that it was crashing so i added just GSO to dilute it down to 75mg/ml I then reheated it back into a solution and filtered 50ml thru a syringe filter....so i check that 50ml 24hrs later and it has crashed hard!!! and the brew that was left in the media bottle has crashed hard as well.

So i have 2 questions..

1. Why is it that the 20ml of the 100mg/ml that i filtered has not crashed yet, but the brew that i diluted down has crashed hard?

2. Is there anything you guys *cough*BRUNDEL*cough* could suggest to save this batch?

I am kicking myself in the ass for not brewing a smaller batch first....this is that last time this kind of thing will happen.


----------



## yerg (Oct 19, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Ok. This is gonna take a while so bear with me....
> 
> So i made the original brew of TNE with the following recipe:
> 
> ...


 Ok not sure if im reading this correct, but i can tell you that simply adding GSO will not make your crashing gear hold any better... there is just more oil in there........Too much oil bro!!


----------



## yerg (Oct 19, 2011)

which in turn means a lower % of your other chems in there.... add chems..imo...
BRUNDEL!!!!????? lmao  He is a plethera of knowledge..


----------



## yerg (Oct 19, 2011)

BTW dont feel bad... Its a learning process... I made like 6 batches of water-based winny before i got it right.... But now im good... Take it as a learning lesson bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 19, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> ^^ The septa top I received had threads on it.
> 
> Maybe you received a plug instead?


 

No bro the top has threads. But the actual rubber for the lid isn't attached to it. I assume it just pops in there. They are replacable. I'm just worried it will fall out.


----------



## yerg (Oct 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> No bro the top has threads. But the actual rubber for the lid isn't attached to it. I assume it just pops in there. They are replacable. I'm just worried it will fall out.


 wish i could help ya there.  Im still using syring filters and will continue to do so... Ive got an awsome system 100ml at a time only but thats all i need..........Ask B to send you a link to the correct tops and you should be good bro!


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 19, 2011)

^^maybe you should have a different ratio for the gso and eo since its a high concentration of tne or lower the concetration to 75mg with your current recipe, that should stay in solution...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 19, 2011)

yerg said:


> wish i could help ya there. Im still using syring filters and will continue to do so... Ive got an awsome system 100ml at a time only but thats all i need..........Ask B to send you a link to the correct tops and you should be good bro!


 
It's the RLS link that everyone uses. This is the only one that will fit the 45mm stericups. The integrated septa tops were only for the smaller lids.


----------



## yerg (Oct 19, 2011)

huh, strange, have you tried brewing with them yet???
can you run oil threw it with out all the compounds to test it???
Im not sure cause im not that familiar with it..


----------



## FordFan (Oct 19, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Did your most resent brew hold?
> 
> Only 5% GU, with anything else?



Yes sir! With eo & gso. It held. I made 10 ml at 50/50 eo, gso. It held. Then another 100% gso. Both have held. I did small batches. I think that could be the key.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay so this is what I ordered: 

Glass Laboratory Media Bottles - 45mm Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa | Research Laboratory Supply, Inc.

I got 1 cap and 2 of the septa top inserts. I put both of them in and both of them leaked. WTF? Were they not made of this bottle? I used the standard receiver bottle from the stericups. 45mm fit good but the septa insert didn't do shit. It leaked and I ended up losing about 20ml. 

What did I do wrong? I might by a 33mm glass bottle and go ahead and transfer the oil to it and then get one of the septas with the rubber pre-inserted into it.


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Okay so this is what I ordered:
> 
> Glass Laboratory Media Bottles - 45mm Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa | Research Laboratory Supply, Inc.
> 
> ...



Does your glass bottle have a little plastic ring that sits on the top of the vial?
(Like the blue ring in this pic)
http://www.changbioscience.com/store/images/lab/glassware/1417/1417100A.jpg

Not sure what you're trying to do with these septa tops either...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 20, 2011)

No it doesn't have that ring. Like I said, I was under the impression that I could use one of these septa tops on the reciever bottle from the stericup kit. 

I wanted to use it to draw my oil from to fill up other vials.


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 22, 2011)

if there was a website that sold instructional dvds about homebrewing with whole equipment sets it would make a good business.. i think


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, 
I tried to brew up some TNE/Var at 100mg/50mg... 

Crashed so fast I don't even know if I can call it a crash. 

I had 
20%GU
1.5% BA
rest 50/50 EO/GSO

My next step is to brew using a recipe Brundel suggested. 

I might even cut dosages to 75mgTNE/30mgVar.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Where the fuck does everyone get the septa tops from? I'm looking for an integrated 45mm septa top to use on a standard stericup reciever flask. Any help is appreciated. 

I'm tired of drawing oil out of the open container and I'm tired of the shitty septas leaking and not even working. It's bullshit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 23, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Alright,
> I tried to brew up some TNE/Var at 100mg/50mg...
> 
> Crashed so fast I don't even know if I can call it a crash.
> ...


 


Can you even brew var and TNE together as an injectable? seems really crazy. Why not just cap the var and brew the TNE. That makes more sense to me.


----------



## brundel (Oct 23, 2011)

I would cap the var for sure.
It MIGHT hold with the recipe I gave you but I wouldnt hold my breath.


----------



## brundel (Oct 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Where the fuck does everyone get the septa tops from? I'm looking for an integrated 45mm septa top to use on a standard stericup reciever flask. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I'm tired of drawing oil out of the open container and I'm tired of the shitty septas leaking and not even working. It's bullshit.



http://www.sks-science.com/plastic-caps-c-2_241.html


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 23, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Alright,
> I tried to brew up some TNE/Var at 100mg/50mg...
> 
> Crashed so fast I don't even know if I can call it a crash.
> ...


yea bro, that wont even hold tne at 100mg, never. I made tne at 100 mg, what u used is close to what i used the first time and it didnt hold either

gl


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Can you even brew var and TNE together as an injectable? seems really crazy. Why not just cap the var and brew the TNE. That makes more sense to me.



That's why I am trying it... I am hoping to have a one of a kind thing. 

I think Brundel's recipe will get it, yet I just need to figure out how to go about doing the process to get it right.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 23, 2011)

brundel said:


> I would cap the var for sure.
> It MIGHT hold with the recipe I gave you but I wouldnt hold my breath.



I'm willing to sacrifice some raws in order to try... This is all about learning, and reporting for me.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 23, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> yea bro, that wont even hold tne at 100mg, never. I made tne at 100 mg, what u used is close to what i used the first time and it didnt hold either
> 
> gl




I think I remember you reporting that now. Damn.


----------



## brundel (Oct 23, 2011)

Ditch the GSO.
Use more EO or BB


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 23, 2011)

brundel said:


> Ditch the GSO.
> Use more EO or BB




Will do on the next brew.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 23, 2011)

i think ill make a tne/dbol this week. At 75/50 that should be a nice blend, a sponsor here had it, but it seems like he might have been underdosing so maybe it wasnt dosed as he said, i dont think it would be a prob to have it hld at 50/50, i make tne/tren at 50/50, just not sure if it will hold at 75/50
gl


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^ Look forward to hearing your results... 

I remember that sponsor stating he burned through a lot of powder before he got it right, but who knows.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Where do you find an all glass vacuum filtration set-up that isn't $400?

 Looking for top part, and receiver. I want to have this before I brew with a high amount of GU, and EO.


----------



## booze (Oct 24, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Where do you find an all glass vacuum filtration set-up that isn't $400?
> 
> Looking for top part, and receiver. I want to have this before I brew with a high amount of GU, and EO.



Mine cost me 350. They're not cheap.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea I need to get that glass set up too. It's well worth it. Instead of spending 12-15 bucks a pop you just get it once for $350. Where you get it bro. PM me plz


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 24, 2011)

$350 for a glass filtration system and there's way better/faster/cheaper ways to do it?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ what do you suggest using?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, have any of you purchased tren powder before? Does it come in crystal white or is it more of a yellowish powder? I assumed tren ace should be white crystal since if you do the titration method, you get pure crystal on the filter leftover, but the raw i purchased is yellow and not very crystalized. 

When I combined the raw with BA/BB and GSO, it was perfectly clear, and upon injection once in a while, I get some tren cough, but the strength gains haven't been there nor the other usual tren sides (insomnia, 24/7 perspiration, extreme strength gains). I'm kind of paranoid since I assume I should be breaking PR's left and right on tren no? This is my first run in with tren ace and I'm using caber e3d+stane. I've attempted both 350 test p + 525 tren ace and 700 test p + 525 tren ace and neither are yielding much in the strength dept. I am consuming slightly below maintenance cals.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 24, 2011)

ive gotten tren powder before and no its not pure white, it does have color to it. Even before baking for steralization it  has a dark amberish color, unlike fina crystals. With fina it will turn dark if you bake it


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Tren ace powder has a yellowish tint to it. It also turns a really nice dark golden color when mixed with GSO.


----------



## yerg (Oct 24, 2011)

tren crystals are white, but once broken down turn yellowish...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> http://www.sks-science.com/plastic-caps-c-2_241.html


 

Can you tell me what I did wrong brundel? I sterilzed my open top 45mm cap and the septa insert. I placed the insert in the cap and pressed it down as much as I could. I then screwed this onto the stock stericup reciever bottle. The top leaked and pissed me the fuck off. Maybe I need a glass bottle with that rubber deal on the top ring to press the septa into the cap and seal it?


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Can you tell me what I did wrong brundel? I sterilzed my open top 45mm cap and the septa insert. I placed the insert in the cap and pressed it down as much as I could. I then screwed this onto the stock stericup reciever bottle. The top leaked and pissed me the fuck off. Maybe I need a glass bottle with that rubber deal on the top ring to press the septa into the cap and seal it?


 are you storing your finished product in the reciever?
gl


----------



## brundel (Oct 24, 2011)

Im not sure what went wrong.
Some of them are not super secure.
They do make ones that have the septa build into the cap so you dont have 2 parts. I think the key is to have it screwed on tightly.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 24, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> i think ill make a tne/dbol this week. At 75/50 that should be a nice blend, a sponsor here had it, but it seems like he might have been underdosing so maybe it wasnt dosed as he said, i dont think it would be a prob to have it hld at 50/50, i make tne/tren at 50/50, just not sure if it will hold at 75/50
> gl


 
Bro, when you do the tne/dbol blend hit a mofo up at let me know how it went..!!


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 24, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Bro, when you do the tne/dbol blend hit a mofo up at let me know how it went..!!



BD you're my mofo, you know I'll let you know brother.


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 24, 2011)

I know it's a little late for this but since i can download pics i wanted to show you guys what i was saying about the difference in appearance between the tren from supplier and the tren from Compnent-TH. 

is the process for the TH the same as the Fina?


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 25, 2011)

Ebay 32 0z of pure organic grapeseed oil, $16.00.
If any are interested.


----------



## cutright (Oct 25, 2011)

Have u used it before^^^^


----------



## dwmer (Oct 25, 2011)

I just finished filtering my first brew.  Its 150ml of test prop @ 100mg/ml.  I need to sterilize the septa/top before I transfer to my vials.  Will soaking the septa/top in rubbing alcohol work?


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 25, 2011)

yes, that will do it, you can do the same for your rubber stoppers.


----------



## dwmer (Oct 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Can you tell me what I did wrong brundel? I sterilzed my open top 45mm cap and the septa insert. I placed the insert in the cap and pressed it down as much as I could. I then screwed this onto the stock stericup reciever bottle. The top leaked and pissed me the fuck off. Maybe I need a glass bottle with that rubber deal on the top ring to press the septa into the cap and seal it?


I agree with you man.  The septa top proved to be utterly useless.  It leaked all over the place for me as well.


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 26, 2011)

Organic GSO, nope just ordered it.


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 27, 2011)

are these good prices? THey are mostly from Ebay, and i did look around i found some interesting suppliers in germany.

*PEG 400 Poleythlene Glycol  100g           $8.50*
*Ethyl Oleate USP                                     What would be a good price*
*Poly 80                                         16 oz          $15*
*Grape Seed Oil                           32 oz         $16*
*Guaiacol**                                      500G          $97.99*
*100ML Benzyl Benzoate USP 1 KG       $100*
*Benzyl Alcohol**                             1Liter     $38*

Thanks, i am getting some supplies in right now, i just wondered how these prices compare to others.


----------



## yerg (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah, but what about the BB??? am i reading that right?? 100ml for $100 not good.. should be around $10..


----------



## pieguy (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody have any experience suspending proviron/mesterolone in solution? Is it stable even? I'm hoping it'll just suspend in 151 or possibly guaiacol for a long time.


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 28, 2011)

Good point on BB, it states 100ML, but then in the product description it states 1 KG. I will ask.

Everything else seem to be good on at least in line?

Thanks very much for the feedback.


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 28, 2011)

Would you recommend the Whatman Sterile Syringe filters or do you think the unsterile is fine?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 28, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> Would you recommend the Whatman Sterile Syringe filters or do you think the unsterile is fine?



 The general point of a syringe filter is to sterilize the gear when putting it into your vials... So go for the sterile bro.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 28, 2011)

ya bro sterile for sure..why have the added risk


----------



## brundel (Oct 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Anybody have any experience suspending proviron/mesterolone in solution? Is it stable even? I'm hoping it'll just suspend in 151 or possibly guaiacol for a long time.


Remember suspension and solution are different.
Suspension when the active compound is impartially or not at all dissolved.
Solution is completely dissolved.
Some compounds like win will really only be stable as a suspension.
I assume your looking to make a liquid oral?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 29, 2011)

brundel said:


> Remember suspension and solution are different.
> Suspension when the active compound is impartially or not at all dissolved.
> Solution is completely dissolved.
> Some compounds like win will really only be stable as a suspension.
> I assume your looking to make a liquid oral?



Exactly Brundel. I believe proviron suspends in grain alcohol fine without any peg but I just wanted to make sure. Proviron is pretty expensive stuff and I don't want it to go to waste. I assume if you go the grain alcohol route, you just shake the bottle before you dose and go from there?


----------



## brundel (Oct 29, 2011)

Your gonna need PEG 300.

Heat your Mest and peg on a hotplate or using the water in a pan method.
Once everything is clear let it cool.
Slowly pour in the alc.

    1 gram of Mesterolone
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    8.4 ml of PEG 300
    10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
50mg/ml


----------



## yerg (Oct 29, 2011)

mmm yummy


----------



## brundel (Oct 29, 2011)

Seriously...I wish I had some proviron


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Anybody have any experience suspending proviron/mesterolone in solution? Is it stable even? I'm hoping it'll just suspend in 151 or possibly guaiacol for a long time.


151 won't work. Like brundel said you'll need 190 proof. Everclear will do it. Some states don't sale it or even allow companies to ship into them. My state doesn't sell it but I can mail order it


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok guys, I've been contemplating homebrewing for awhile now. Been reading page after page of how to's .
Unfortunately  im much more of a visual person. What are the chances of someone, maybe BigD while he's making that tne/dbol blend to video and maybe narrate step by step what's happening and why. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who prefers visual teaching method. Shit make one for every compound and I'll buy the DVD set!! Lmao!!  Forgive me if I sound crazy, just an old guy trying to learn!!


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Ok guys, I've been contemplating homebrewing for awhile now. Been reading page after page of how to's .
> Unfortunately  im much more of a visual person. What are the chances of someone, maybe BigD while he's making that tne/dbol blend to video and maybe narrate step by step what's happening and why. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who prefers visual teaching method. Shit make one for every compound and I'll buy the DVD set!! Lmao!!  Forgive me if I sound crazy, just an old guy trying to learn!!



  Liabilities are sky high, yet a good idea.  Not sure if BigD or anyone else would want that risk.   Maybe take it to a private level, and it could be done possibly.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 30, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Ok guys, I've been contemplating homebrewing for awhile now. Been reading page after page of how to's .
> Unfortunately  im much more of a visual person. What are the chances of someone, maybe BigD while he's making that tne/dbol blend to video and maybe narrate step by step what's happening and why. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who prefers visual teaching method. Shit make one for every compound and I'll buy the DVD set!! Lmao!!  Forgive me if I sound crazy, just an old guy trying to learn!!


Lol you have a better chance of winning the power ball than seeing a video of me brewing lol


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Lol you have a better chance of winning the power ball than seeing a video of me brewing lol


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 30, 2011)

Lmao, I laughed while writing it, obviously no faces would be on camera!! Lol, laughing so hard I'm crying!!!  Then I need a homebrew for dummies book!!!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey BigD if I win that powerball, I'll hire you as my personal brewmaster!! Lol


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, so i am hoping a friend of mine has not made a mistake.

He order this filter set up, and also ordered 100 .22 PTFE Filters. The Filters are not sterile. However, the PTFE membrane needs to be pre-wetted prior to use. If they are pre-wet with 70% ethyl alcohol, (which is recommended by the manf.), this would also sterilze the filter, correct? 

After seeing so many fairly negative posts about plasticware, my friend thought just going straight to glass would be better.

Thoughts?


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 30, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> Okay, so i am hoping a friend of mine has not made a mistake.
> 
> He order this filter set up, and also ordered 100 .22 PTFE Filters. The Filters are not sterile. However, the PTFE membrane needs to be pre-wetted prior to use. If they are pre-wet with 70% ethyl alcohol, (which is recommended by the manf.), this would also sterilze the filter, correct?
> 
> ...


You do understand that your glass set up needs to be sterilized as well right? The only problem with plastic is the fact that it's only good once. If your planning on doing some very high production every week, the steris are fine.


----------



## GT 500 (Oct 30, 2011)

can we reuse the receiver or Media Bottles   becuse i see the sell  *BOTTLE TOP FILTER UNITS 
*


----------



## GT 500 (Oct 30, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> Okay, so i am hoping a friend of mine has not made a mistake.
> 
> He order this filter set up, and also ordered 100 .22 PTFE Filters. The Filters are not sterile. However, the PTFE membrane needs to be pre-wetted prior to use. If they are pre-wet with 70% ethyl alcohol, (which is recommended by the manf.), this would also sterilze the filter, correct?
> 
> ...



from where he got this stuff  can plz give link 
and how much did that cost


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 31, 2011)

My friend got his on Ebay for $150 usd, the seller stated it was the last one. However if you do a google or bing search on "Mobile Phase Filtration Apparatus" you will find a lot of them. 100 PTFE filters cost $45.


----------



## FrankJames (Oct 31, 2011)

BigD, my friend does realize that the set up needs to be sterilized before each use. Thanks for the reminder though, we can't be too safe. 
My friend is not going to do a lot of high production on a weekly basis, more like turning out a sizable batch as needed, he just wanted to use the best process, figures over time it will be safer and more cost effective.

BTW: is there a reason i cannot quote someone in my replies?


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 31, 2011)

not sure why you cant quote, If youre on here through a proxi serever like i am it gives you limited use of certain features.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 31, 2011)

ok so like I had mentioned, I tried the tne/dbol at 50/50 and i got it to hold my first try, Im fairly sure with my recipe it will hold at 75/50.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 31, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> not sure why you cant quote, If youre on here through a proxi serever like i am it gives you limited use of certain features.



  That could also be the noscript add-on, the proxi shouldn't hinder your options too much, if any at all.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 31, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> ok so like I had mentioned, I tried the tne/dbol at 50/50 and i got it to hold my first try, Im fairly sure with my recipe it will hold at 75/50.



Great news BigD!! The 75/50 sounds like a nice blend!!


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 31, 2011)

that will be next, I'll see how it goes. Im pretty sure i can get it to hold


----------



## GT 500 (Oct 31, 2011)

do you think the
*Buchner-Funnel*  is ok on this kit 

http://www.amazon.com/500ml-Vacuum-Filter-Hand-Pump/dp/B004QXWWI0/ref=pd_sbs_indust_6


----------



## dwmer (Oct 31, 2011)

My homebrew prop (100mg/ml) is crippling.  I used 2%BA/20%BB and the rest GSO.  The strange thing is I've been using prop from a UGL that claims it doesn't use ethyl oleate an its been totally painless. 

At any rate I bought some EO.  Should I use 50/50 GSO/EO or straight EO?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 1, 2011)

dwmer said:


> My homebrew prop (100mg/ml) is crippling.  I used 2%BA/20%BB and the rest GSO.  The strange thing is I've been using prop from a UGL that claims it doesn't use ethyl oleate an its been totally painless.
> 
> At any rate I bought some EO.  Should I use 50/50 GSO/EO or straight EO?





Try adding around 5% GU and cutting back on the BB a bit. I personally would do EO/GSO for smoothness, cost, and lower toxicity. EO is pretty nasty stuff. Pharma companies have adopted using it, but from what I've read they aren't using it in solutions that have an every/every other day pin. 

So if you will be running it ED for months, the safest bet is EO/GSO.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

dwmer said:


> My homebrew prop (100mg/ml) is crippling.  I used 2%BA/20%BB and the rest GSO.  The strange thing is I've been using prop from a UGL that claims it doesn't use ethyl oleate an its been totally painless.
> 
> At any rate I bought some EO.  Should I use 50/50 GSO/EO or straight EO?


 you dont need eo or guaiacol or any of that for prop bro, 2% ba 18-20% bb will do it, you dont need anything else. You dont to only use EO unless you have to, some ppl have bad reactions to it, 
gl


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> you dont need eo or guaiacol or any of that for prop bro, 2% ba 18-20% bb will do it, you dont need anything else. You dont to only use EO unless you have to, some ppl have bad reactions to it,
> gl



 He could be one of those that has gnarly reactions to prop. I figured the GU would help ease it.  I have a buddy who's glutes can take 3cc's prop with no issues, then he pins lats, and explains it as though he slipped a disk, and then was shot... (he has been shot in combat, so he knows the feeling).  He brewed up using a bit GU, and it helped ease the pain quite a bit.  If it is only for personal use, and he doesn't react to EO, he doesn't need to worry to much about it.   Yet You are right. It doesn't NEED anything else.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> He could be one of those that has gnarly reactions to prop. I figured the GU would help ease it.  I have a buddy who's glutes can take 3cc's prop with no issues, then he pins lats, and explains it as though he slipped a disk, and then was shot... (he has been shot in combat, so he knows the feeling).  He brewed up using a bit GU, and it helped ease the pain quite a bit.  If it is only for personal use, and he doesn't react to EO, he doesn't need to worry to much about it.   Yet You are right. It doesn't NEED anything else.


ah, I see what you were talking about, yea some ppl have a hard time with prop

gl


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 1, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> ah, I see what you were talking about, yea some ppl have a hard time with prop
> 
> gl



 If he is saying his prop is debilitating, I can only assume he is sensitive to it.  or has a low pain threshold.


----------



## brundel (Nov 1, 2011)

Prop hurts for most.
For some its crippling.
Some people are mildly allergic to the prop ester and as a result the normally tolerable post injection pain becomes intolerable. Comperable to suspension on the pain scale.
My old training partner would literally hobble around like frankenstein for days after a prop shot.
I can shoot 400mg of cyp in his leg and hes fine.

You may want to switch esters. BEsides you gotta shoot alot more prop ml for ml.
I would rather have 250mg/ml than 100mg/ml.
Unless your competing prop is a poor choice in my opinion and I use to be a big fan.

You get with prop:
more pain
more overall volume of injection
more overall injections #
wider blood hormone swings even with eod injects.
Test flu for some.

Cyp you get:
none of those.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

man ive been running prop only and yes, im getting sick of it!!! and im def not in any compitions..lol It doesnt hurt one bit(the hormone or ester) but yeah pringles B!!!!!!!!!!!lol  I go through about 5 or 6 layers of scar tissue!!!!!!! to get to where i need to be!  cyp is sounding a lot better... i like prop because it is fast acting, but thats the only thing i like better.. halfway through a cycle and im ready for cyp..lol


----------



## brundel (Nov 1, 2011)

I know prop is faster in.....but its also gone faster.
You get a spike in test levels within like 12 hours with cyp and it drops slower. This is why total blood hormone levels get ALOT higher with cyp, because they compound and multiple are releasing at once.

I use to be prop only.
Now Im cyp only. If your gonna run 1g test that means 5x 200mg or 2ml shots of prop a week or 4x250 or 1ml ---or 2x 500mg or 2ml per week. I like eod 250mg sustained elevated blood hormone levels that remain stable throughout the cycle.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

some ppl will just run it on the front end of the cycle along with a longer ester like enan or cyp. Im use to short esters ed tho, tne is my mothers milk lol my tne is very, very smooth. The cc at 100 mg i did today was the smoothest injection of it i have ever done. I think i have perfected the recipe. I didnt feel it going in and nothing at all a far as pain now. Funny tho coz to me prop will hurt me more than tne


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 1, 2011)

which test is more pure   test e   or test cyp   i herd test cyp  is more pure
 guys what you recommend


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> which test is more pure   test e   or test cyp   i herd test cyp  is more pure
> guys what you recommend


its not a matter of purity its a matter of ester length. They are only a molecule apart, If i recal correctly enan is 7 and cyp is 8. It may be 6 and 7 tho. Im sure brundel would know. 

gl


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

pure??? u will get more hormone from one than the other, but thats just due to the ester wieght???


----------



## UA_Iron (Nov 1, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Try adding around 5% GU and cutting back on the BB a bit. I personally would do EO/GSO for smoothness, cost, and lower toxicity. EO is pretty nasty stuff. Pharma companies have adopted using it, but from what I've read they aren't using it in solutions that have an every/every other day pin.
> 
> So if you will be running it ED for months, the safest bet is EO/GSO.



BA and BB are also not meant for ed injections like this community uses them - they *can* be toxic at the levels we use them. I don't think any studies have been done on the toxicity of EO long term, certainly none have been done on guaiacol. I'm of the opinion that guaiacol is nastier stuff than EO. 

EO with prop is especially beneficial in terms of pain because the EO will actually cause the prop to release slower into the body (it will raise its half life). It prevents crystallization within the body which is causing you the pain.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> BA and BB are also not meant for ed injections like this community uses them - they *can* be toxic at the levels we use them. I don't think any studies have been done on the toxicity of EO long term, certainly none have been done on guaiacol. I'm of the opinion that guaiacol is nastier stuff than EO.
> 
> EO with prop is especially beneficial in terms of pain because the EO will actually cause the prop to release slower into the body (it will raise its half life). It prevents crystallization within the body which is causing you the pain.


 
shit, good info UA...... Interesting about eo and the slower release of the hormone!!!


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 1, 2011)

the way the manufacturer   
because lot of people received weird test e powder comper to cyp  
friend of mine received green test e  
what i mant purty of the powder


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 1, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> the way the manufacturer
> because lot of people received weird test e powder comper to cyp
> friend of mine received green test e
> what i mant purty of the powder


 green test e? waw, lol i would discontinue biz with anyone who sent me green test e. How was the end product?
gl


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 1, 2011)

in the garbage   but it smells like test


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

gear that uses grape seed oil as a carrier can have a green hue to it.... that is fine... how green is it!!!???lol


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

OK never mind... the test e was green??? the raw??? sure it wasnt tan?? are u color blind??? lol


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> gear that uses grape seed oil as a carrier can have a green hue to it.... that is fine... how green is it!!!???lol



no it was raw powder


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah.. i dont know about that.... yuck


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 1, 2011)

did anyone try Boldenone with short ester  and it was not painful


----------



## CaptainPectorals (Nov 1, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> no it was raw powder



maybe the producer added the color as a way to keep track of what is what? 

EO makes a night and day difference with my prop; impossible to tell where i injected except for pin prick.


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 2, 2011)

CaptainPectorals said:


> maybe the producer added the color as a way to keep track of what is what? .



he say its becuse the  subtract with new chemical 
it was 10g so it was not costle


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 2, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> did anyone try Boldenone with short ester  and it was not painful



  Bold base?  I am about to order some for a TNE/Bold blend. So hopefully i can find out soon.  Yet I would expect pain.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 2, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bold base?  I am about to order some for a TNE/Bold blend. So hopefully i can find out soon.  Yet I would expect pain.


 frigging mad scientist, lol
gl


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 2, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> frigging mad scientist, lol
> gl



 Looks who's talking, I see you finding a way to crank out some TNE/Dbol @ 100/75ml.     haha maybe we could change the industry forever! Just have to find the right (and safe) solvent/carrier.


----------



## UA_Iron (Nov 2, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> did anyone try Boldenone with short ester  and it was not painful



Bold prop is one of the worst things ever to inject so I've heard. It was making people sick.


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 2, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bold base?  I am about to order some for a TNE/Bold blend. So hopefully i can find out soon.  Yet I would expect pain.


i am really interested in this please keep us posted  
i thinks its going to be like d-bol in the gain  but not toxic


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 2, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> i am really interested in this please keep us posted
> i thinks its going to be like d-bol in the gain  but not toxic



 NPP would be a a bit more for gains I believe. The Bold should be phenomenal for strength, especially tied in with the TNE. The lean gains would be perfect for pre-cutting prep. (on TNE/Bold Base)


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 2, 2011)

How do you guys think a TNE(or prop)/Drostanolone prop/Nandrolone (base/or prop) blend would go?  I have a buddy running longer esters and has shown some damn good results. Wondering what your take on this is?


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 4, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> How do you guys think a TNE(or prop)/Drostanolone prop/Nandrolone (base/or prop) blend would go?  I have a buddy running longer esters and has shown some damn good results. Wondering what your take on this is?



its great blend you will never go wrong deac and Masteron the complet each other that will let the water retention to the minimum all you need is test and some will add eq  but i never add eq  i will try it next time


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 4, 2011)

TNE/Bold Base   how is that going to be 50/50   or 40/60  or what


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 4, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> TNE/Bold Base   how is that going to be 50/50   or 40/60  or what



 50/50, or I may go with a melt at 75/75. Not quite so sure however...   I think 75/75 would be awesome.  I could probably go much higher if I do a melt. I am looking into it.


----------



## yerg (Nov 4, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> its great blend you will never go wrong deac and Masteron the complet each other that will let the water retention to the minimum all you need is test and some will add eq but i never add eq i will try it next time


 huh??????????


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

I believe he said deca and masteron are quite complementary when run together. The masteron probably helps reduce the bloat due to it's AI-like properties. Throw some test in their food a working peen and if you want, add EQ.

People need to proofread


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I believe he said deca and masteron are quite complementary when run together. The masteron probably helps reduce the bloat due to it's AI-like properties. Throw some test in their food a working peen and if you want, add EQ.
> 
> People need to proofread





Running EQ and deca together? That wouldn't make sense to do. 
For some reason I just have this feeling I've read it tons of times not to do that because they are very similar.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Running EQ and deca together? That wouldn't make sense to do.
> For some reason I just have this feeling I've read it tons of times not to do that because they are very similar.



Misconception. EQ and Deca can work and some people will go 800 test, 400 deca, 600 eq or something similar for bulks. EQ makes most eat like a horse, which is a good thing when you're using deca . 


"It´s not very common to compare Equipoise to testosterone; however a far more common comparison is between Equipoise and Deca. I suspect this is because when Dan Duchaine introduced this compound to the steroid using community, he made an immediate comparison to Deca, speculating that it would act similarly to Deca but like a much stronger version of it. *Equipoise doesn´t actually act much like deca at all*; Deca is actually a progestin and a 19-nor derived steroid whereas Equipoise is more closely related to testosterone (being only one double bond differ rent). Duchaine later rescinded his original statement on *Equipoise and said that it was disappointing as a mass builder when compared with deca, but a far better drug than for both strength gains and vascularity.* Unfortunately, *the myth that Equipoise´s action is similar to Deca´s has persisted for nearly 2 decades after he revised his opinion; this is most evident on internet message boards today, where many will advise against including both of them in a cycle because "they act the same way"*


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Misconception. EQ and Deca can work and some people will go 800 test, 400 deca, 600 eq or something similar for bulks. EQ makes most eat like a horse, which is a good thing when you're using deca .
> 
> 
> "It´s not very common to compare Equipoise to testosterone; however a far more common comparison is between Equipoise and Deca. I suspect this is because when Dan Duchaine introduced this compound to the steroid using community, he made an immediate comparison to Deca, speculating that it would act similarly to Deca but like a much stronger version of it. *Equipoise doesn´t actually act much like deca at all*; Deca is actually a progestin and a 19-nor derived steroid whereas Equipoise is more closely related to testosterone (being only one double bond differ rent). Duchaine later rescinded his original statement on *Equipoise and said that it was disappointing as a mass builder when compared with deca, but a far better drug than for both strength gains and vascularity.* Unfortunately, *the myth that Equipoise´s action is similar to Deca´s has persisted for nearly 2 decades after he revised his opinion; this is most evident on internet message boards today, where many will advise against including both of them in a cycle because "they act the same way"*



  Haha I stand corrected... I have actually read that exact same article... I just switched it in my mind over time...  My apologies for giving bad info.


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 5, 2011)

thare  are lot of myths  and you will only learn by trying  
friend of my did deca and tren and test all people told him that is bad cycle you dont mix deca and tren together all bad thing is going to happens but he did and  it was great 
not a lot of people do that cycle , and  not all you know is right until it proven wrong


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ Very true bro, it is all trial and error.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 6, 2011)

Question: So my friend will filter some brew into a large container, to get this into 30 ML vials, should he run it through a syringe filter even though it has been sterile filtered, or just take the sterile batch and use a syringe and needle to put it into the 30ml vial? 
Just looking for the safest approach. If he should put it through a syringe filter, since it was pre-filtered, should he just use, say, a .45 for ease of use?

Hope i worded the question properly...
thanks.


----------



## yerg (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^no brother, u do not need to filter again.. use a new needle and syringe and make sure u swab the tops of the vials and transfer...


----------



## booze (Nov 6, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Nandrolone decanoate has a low melting point yes. But if deff should not get to you in liquid. It should have a similar consistency and even smell as test enan, if you've ever seen that. If my supplier was ever to send me deca telling it was so hot where it was stored that it's going to get to me as liquid, I surely would not get it



fuck it, its nearly here now so i have no choice. the last lot of enth i got was a powder and didnt melt until it was placed in a container that was submerged in boiling hot water.
i remember seeing a pic of some test enth that had been stored in a draw by someone and it had melted and it was still good to go?!
oh well, see what happens i guess.


----------



## booze (Nov 6, 2011)

i just did some research, melting point is between 30-35oC, so if sending from a hot humid area theres a chance that its going to melt isnt there!? its not being cold shipped or anything.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 6, 2011)

booze said:


> i just did some research, melting point is between 30-35oC, so if sending from a hot humid area theres a chance that its going to melt isnt there!? its not being cold shipped or anything.



Sure there's a chance for it to melt. The pout I'm trying to make is that if it's melting it's not being properly stored. A reputable supplier will store their product properly.


----------



## booze (Nov 6, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Sure there's a chance for it to melt. The pout I'm trying to make is that if it's melting it's not being properly stored. A reputable supplier will store their product properly.



fair enough, cheers for that.
how about testing for purity, anyone taken the plunge?!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 6, 2011)

booze said:


> fair enough, cheers for that.
> how about testing for purity, anyone taken the plunge?!



Is there a place to actually do this? Im not aware of any lab you can go to with a bag of powder hormones and ask them to test for purity. I just don't know if this can be done. I'm not 100% sure but it would seem to me very unlikely to be able to test raw powders in the U.S.


----------



## booze (Nov 6, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Is there a place to actually do this? Im not aware of any lab you can go to with a bag of powder hormones and ask them to test for purity. I just don't know if this can be done. I'm not 100% sure but it would seem to me very unlikely to be able to test raw powders in the U.S.



i have heard of people having mates in labs etc and can get them tested. but yes i wouldnt advise walking into a lab with some raws and asking them to test lol


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

booze said:


> ok so have the deca now. it is a pure liquid and i poured a bit into the cap. it looks like equipose and smells like equipoise.
> contacted my supplier who says that the powder is white and the liquid is brown?
> i think i have been ripped $600.
> comments/opinions please? im fukn angry!



If given EQ, then Brew EQ... Just do a MP test. 
Sorry you got ripped, but maybe they just had a mix-up.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 7, 2011)

booze said:


> ok so have the deca now. it is a pure liquid and i poured a bit into the cap. it looks like equipose and smells like equipoise.
> contacted my supplier who says that the powder is white and the liquid is brown?
> i think i have been ripped $600.
> comments/opinions please? im fukn angry!


Eq liquid is golden looking. Deca should not be like this. And $600? Not sure how much you got but for $600 it should have been a good bit of product.


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah it was a lot more than 10g lol I've just Google 1000 pages and its not an uncommon occurrence? Seems to happen a fair bit, once it melts it turns liquid golden?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

^x2  people would be surprised at how many people are stand-up suppliers.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 7, 2011)

deca is kinda waxy ish..it melts quite easily


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

IMO^^^^^ to much info being released that doesnt need to be...
just sayin


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ x2

a lot can be cut out.


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

what u want me to edit? didnt think i was giving out anything too specific regarding sources?


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

i dont believe that its neccisary to say how much product one has, or to say ANYTHING about a source..like "its the source that many use on this forum" Im not trying to be a hard ass, just a freindly reminder..


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

fair enough. how the fuck do you edit though?!


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

in your post at the bottom there should be an edit button....only on your posts tho obviously.. thanks bro, Like i said im not trying to be a dick, we jsut need to protect ours..know what i mean??


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

nah thats cool bro, problem is only my last two posts have the "edit" button showing and they have nothing to edit lol
suggestions?


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

brundel will take care of it bro..dont worry bout it


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

@brundel can you please edit any source talk from my posts please. also, have you ever seen/dealt with deca that once melted has turned a golden/darker colour? thanks.


----------



## brundel (Nov 7, 2011)

yah


----------



## brundel (Nov 7, 2011)

I know most of us know but for new guys reading this thread:
Please refrain from talking about sources in any manner.
Please refrain from talking about prices, or shipping/receiving.
Anything regarding a source for something illegal.
This is not only the stated rules of this forum and as such must be adhered to,
but also is for your own good.
Trust me on this. Cops look for info and for victims on forums like this.
Your IP address is public domain.
SO your talking about buying and selling illegal compounds and international trafficking and distribution....all the while displaying your location for the whole world to see. The IP address in turn links to whoever pays for your internet/ your address/ your personal computer.

Please keep it clean guys


----------



## brundel (Nov 7, 2011)

I have seen deca turn a darker color yes


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

brundel said:


> I have seen deca turn a darker color yes



thanks for the input and clean up.
i will let my friend know that he can tell his mate that if he decides he wants the deca it is good to go.
cheers


----------



## brundel (Nov 7, 2011)

Im not sure how good it was. I have always hated deca.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

booze said:


> thanks for the input and clean up.
> i will let my friend know that he can tell his mate that if he decides he wants the deca it is good to go.
> cheers



Don't tell him that. 
Tell him to test it first.


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

have no means to get it tested 
i have a mate that will use it and see how it goes lol


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

booze said:


> have no means to get it tested
> i have a mate that will use it and see how it goes lol


Like Brundle suggested to me... Do a melting point test.


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

lol.. isnt it liquid??? test over...


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

put it in the fridge if u can and it should turn into a somewhat hard waxy substace... keeping most of its color, but maybe lightening up a bit..


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

yerg said:


> lol.. isnt it liquid??? test over...



HAHA man do I feel like I just hit a brick wall.


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

hee hee


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol yeah liquid...doesn't change when in the fridge...


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 8, 2011)

booze said:


> Lol yeah liquid...doesn't change when in the fridge...



Well if you hold such a trusted source, then it must be good. 

Have a trusted (but not loved) buddy run it. If they get swole, then you know it is great!!! haha don't do that bro.


----------



## swollen (Nov 8, 2011)

yerg said:


> lol.. isnt it liquid??? test over...



This made me


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 8, 2011)

So Im wanting to know if anyone knows where I can buy benzyl benzoate and alcohol in Australia? Its fucken hard! I looked on ebay and its only america who sells it. Or anyone online who is discreete?

PM me if you can I dont get on as much as I'd like to.


----------



## dillz2006 (Nov 8, 2011)

What do you guys think my homebrew supply has been sitting at customs for over a week. I am Canadian, Is it gone?


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> So Im wanting to know if anyone knows where I can buy benzyl benzoate and alcohol in Australia? Its fucken hard! I looked on ebay and its only america who sells it. Or anyone online who is discreete?
> 
> PM me if you can I dont get on as much as I'd like to.




I have assume you you have tried researchsupply.net?

They are great for getting items


----------



## brundel (Nov 8, 2011)

dillz2006 said:


> What do you guys think my homebrew supply has been sitting at customs for over a week. I am Canadian, Is it gone?



Every time I have had a package in customs longer than 2 days its been pinched. But Im in the US so take it for what its worth.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 9, 2011)

dillz2006 said:


> What do you guys think my homebrew supply has been sitting at customs for over a week. I am Canadian, Is it gone?



When I use to buy pre made bottles there were a couple of times that my packeges were there for 8-9 days and I ended up getting them with no prob. It's not unheard of.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Every time I have had a package in customs longer than 2 days its been pinched. But Im in the US so take it for what its worth.


 

Australia is the worst bro. They even pinched my OTC fat loss products back in the day.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 9, 2011)

What happens when they do keep a shipment? Do you get a letter notifying you? If so, i assume you would just ignore it because you never ordered that stuff anyway?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 9, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> What happens when they do keep a shipment? Do you get a letter notifying you? If so, i assume you would just ignore it because you never ordered that stuff anyway?



Yup. Someone sent you something weird... So do nothing. haha


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 9, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> What happens when they do keep a shipment? Do you get a letter notifying you? If so, i assume you would just ignore it because you never ordered that stuff anyway?



What shipment ??????


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 9, 2011)

doesnt meatter what type of shipment..


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 9, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> doesnt meatter what type of shipment..



It was a joke bro, I wasn't asking what the shipment was. I was saying if you get a letter you should say "what shipment"


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> What happens when they do keep a shipment? Do you get a letter notifying you? If so, i assume you would just ignore it because you never ordered that stuff anyway?



You get a seizure letter. If they're onto you they might send you a letter asking you to call and make an appointment to pick up your package, if that happens, ignore it.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jetto said:


> New to IMF, not to the the world.
> Some of you might know me from other boards under this name or others (ironside, pac man).
> 
> Just read brundels comment on source talk, edited.




Keep editing it. Take out how it is shipped


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 10, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Just read brundels comment on source talk, edited.



What other boards are you on? I'm on 5-6 and the rules are all the same bro. I don't want to sound like a dick, coz I'm not. Just trying to look out for ya.  TMI


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry didn't think that would be an issue on this forum, read at least 10 separate post here where guys mention their sources name, email and even some phone numbers. However that's besides the point, it's not allowing me to edit anything now.
Go ahead and edit out the quoted txt if you can and ill get a hold of a mod to take care of my post


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bro, I am sure those posts you read with emails, and phone numbers were blatantly sarcastic.   Also: So if someone posts their address, that means you'll do it too?


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bro, I am sure those posts you read with emails, and phone numbers were blatantly sarcastic.   Also: So if someone posts their address, that means you'll do it too?



Actually they weren't. I know some of those sources to be legit.
I've done what I can to correct the issue. You can continue with your sarcasm or we can get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 10, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bro, I am sure those posts you read with emails, and phone numbers were blatantly sarcastic.   Also: So if someone posts their address, that means you'll do it too?



Ah I think I posted my phone number before. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Ah I think I posted my phone number before. Is that a bad thing?



 God damn it!!! I should have written it down then... I know how coveted your number is you sexy beast!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 10, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> God damn it!!! I should have written it down then... I know how coveted your number is you sexy beast!



I am a sexy mother fucker. No question about that lol


----------



## sledgehammer (Nov 10, 2011)

i have to have 25 posts to pm anyone so this is one i quess... someone just please pm me if you have a legit raw source you can reccomend i ve already lost money
TIA


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

sledgehammer said:


> i have to have 25 posts to pm anyone so this is one i quess... someone just please pm me if you have a legit raw source you can reccomend i ve already lost money
> TIA



Didn't someone earlier on THIS page say NO SOURCE talk???? 

Look around bro.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> I am a sexy mother fucker. No question about that lol




next thing you need is a lab coat!!!  kinky!

BOT: What do you guys think mixing TNE/mast prop? Not about recipes, or difficulty. I am referring to mixing a base with an estered hormone.


----------



## brundel (Nov 10, 2011)

If you see a post with a source reference or phone numbers please PM me a link.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> If you see a post with a source reference or phone numbers please PM me a link.



Check


----------



## yerg (Nov 10, 2011)

will do^


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> If you see a post with a source reference or phone numbers please PM me a link.



There's actually a few in this thread somewhere before page 25, I'll pm you if I run by them again.

On topic, I don't see a problem running TNE/Ester, you'll just have to run the mast extremely low to get the right dosage.
I've seen quite a few nice blends like this such as TNE/Tren and TNE/DBol. My buddy loves his TNE Dbol blend, said it's painless too but I have no desire to find out how true that statement is.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jetto said:


> There's actually a few in this thread somewhere before page 25, I'll pm you if I run by them again.
> 
> On topic, I don't see a problem running TNE/Ester, you'll just have to run the mast extremely low to get the right dosage.
> I've seen quite a few nice blends like this such as TNE/Tren and TNE/DBol. My buddy loves his TNE Dbol blend, said it's painless too but I have no desire to find out how true that statement is.



I have some damn near painless TNE/DBol as well. I know blends are good bro. I am not worried about that. Tren is usually coupled with Test Prop btw.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 11, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I have some damn near painless TNE/DBol as well. I know blends are good bro. I am not worried about that. Tren is usually coupled with Test Prop btw.



I've made tne/tren. It's not bad


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 11, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> I've made tne/tren. It's not bad



Hmmmm that sounds interesting! What's was the ratio? Did you ever bump up the tne/dbol?


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 11, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Hmmmm that sounds interesting! What's was the ratio? Did you ever bump up the tne/dbol?



I made the tne/tren at 50/50. I'm going to work on the higher dose tne/dbol this weekend. I'm almost sure I can make it hold @ 75/50


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> I made the tne/tren at 50/50. I'm going to work on the higher dose tne/dbol this weekend. I'm almost sure I can make it hold @ 75/50



Sounds good. So Mastp/TNE won't be an issue either. 

I am sure it'll hold, then you just have to get it painless. Which I believe you can do also.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 11, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Sounds good. So Mastp/TNE won't be an issue either.
> 
> I am sure it'll hold, then you just have to get it painless. Which I believe you can do also.



Mast/tne shouldn't  be a problem at all.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it would make a great cut blend especially if I can get Tren in there too. 

I know you understand BigD: I know I can get the tren/mast/TNE in a blend, the issue is getting it in a painless, or minimal pain brew. 

So since you have done the TNE/Tren blend and it worked well, I'll make up some TNE/mast soon. Awaiting to hear how your 75/50 blend goes this weekend.


----------



## babynips86 (Nov 11, 2011)

Where is the best place to get homebrewing supplies? filters etc..


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

If you can make DBol/TNE painless than mast/TNE definitely shouldn't cause any problems. Mast is virtually painless as is, interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll keep everyone updated. When I go to brew it up.


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 11, 2011)

hey anxious1  what happened  to the TNA/bold


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

GT 500 said:


> hey anxious1  what happened  to the TNA/bold



Haven't brewed it yet. I am waiting on supplies. 
Sorry bro.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

What bold ester are you going with?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Jetto said:


> What bold ester are you going with?



It will be TNE/Bold Base.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 11, 2011)

dude bold base is gonna hurt like a bitch!  everyone i konw who has tried it says its painful..


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> dude bold base is gonna hurt like a bitch!  everyone i konw who has tried it says its painful..



I am hoping I can minimize the pain. 
A lot of people get sick on it as well.


----------



## yerg (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive never used EQ...ever. always used deca.. How does it get you sick???? Ive heard that people have had phsycotic episodes on the shit.. Is there any truth to that??


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive never used EQ...ever. always used deca.. How does it get you sick???? Ive heard that people have had phsycotic episodes on the shit.. Is there any truth to that??



That explains why I freaked out in my dreams last night! 
In all honesty I haven't had any issues with EQ. I haven't used Bold base yet though. A lot of people just say the short estered boldenon makes them sick. If I ever have a psychotic break I'll let you know.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive never used EQ...ever. always used deca.. How does it get you sick???? Ive heard that people have had phsycotic episodes on the shit.. Is there any truth to that??


Ive been running eq for year. I've always run the undecylenate ester tho. I've never done the bold base. I hear some ppl do have bad reactions to it. But I've never hear anyone going crazy from it.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 13, 2011)

A year solid? Must look like a damn thoroughbred.
EQ makes me go a little nuts. Anxiety, dreams and personality change. Imagine all that change happening instantaneously.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Jetto said:


> A year solid? Must look like a damn thoroughbred.
> EQ makes me go a little nuts. Anxiety, dreams and personality change. Imagine all that change happening instantaneously.



I meant to write that I been using if for years, on and off. Lol


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok bros. I have nailed the painless tne at 100 mg. I been pining it about a week with no pip. I think I could pin my eye ball and I wouldnt feel it lol. I also worked my tne/dbol to be just as painless at 50/50 and 75/50. I think 50/50 tne/dbol is the perfect ration tho. One would be running it with a long ester anyway so that extra 50mg combined with the dbol is perfect. I will take reps from all my bros who read this lol


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 13, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Ok bros. I have nailed the painless tne at 100 mg. I been pining it about a week with no pip. I think I could pin my eye ball and I wouldnt feel it lol. I also worked my tne/dbol to be just as painless at 50/50 and 75/50. I think 50/50 tne/dbol is the perfect ration tho. One would be running it with a long ester anyway so that extra 50mg combined with the dbol is perfect. I will take reps from all my bros who read this lol




Whats your recipe for your painless TNE?


----------



## probuilder (Nov 14, 2011)

I will brew today my first trenbolone enanthate - boldenone undecylenate blend, 200-200mg/ml, with 3% BA and 20% BB + GSO. 
Will post the results later.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

probuilder said:


> I will brew today my first trenbolone enanthate - boldenone undecylenate blend, 200-200mg/ml, with 3% BA and 20% BB + GSO.
> Will post the results later.



 What makes you want 3% BA? (just curious)


----------



## probuilder (Nov 14, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What makes you want 3% BA? (just curious)



Brundel.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

probuilder said:


> Brundel.



 Got ya.


----------



## probuilder (Nov 14, 2011)

It holds, looks clean and has a nice colour. Tomorrow it will be shot, so after a few days I will post results.


----------



## UA_Iron (Nov 14, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What makes you want 3% BA? (just curious)



Tren E does not readily hold at 250mg/ml with 2% BA. It sucks to learn these things the hard way.


----------



## probuilder (Nov 14, 2011)

How much % of BA would hold at 250mg/ml ?

I went down from 200 to 100mg/ml with 3% BA.




UA_Iron said:


> Tren E does not readily hold at 250mg/ml with 2% BA. It sucks to learn these things the hard way.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

probuilder said:


> How much % of BA would hold at 250mg/ml ?
> 
> I went down from 200 to 100mg/ml with 3% BA.



 Wait, you went down?  So what were the end dosages?


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 14, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Ok bros. I have nailed the painless tne at 100 mg. I been pining it about a week with no pip. I think I could pin my eye ball and I wouldnt feel it lol. I also worked my tne/dbol to be just as painless at 50/50 and 75/50. I think 50/50 tne/dbol is the perfect ration tho. One would be running it with a long ester anyway so that extra 50mg combined with the dbol is perfect. I will take reps from all my bros who read this lol


 
..................


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ..................



 Don't think he's kidding bro. haha we're talking mad chemist.


----------



## yerg (Nov 14, 2011)

send it to me my freind... I need to test it!lol


BigD4life said:


> Ok bros. I have nailed the painless tne at 100 mg. I been pining it about a week with no pip. I think I could pin my eye ball and I wouldnt feel it lol. I also worked my tne/dbol to be just as painless at 50/50 and 75/50. I think 50/50 tne/dbol is the perfect ration tho. One would be running it with a long ester anyway so that extra 50mg combined with the dbol is perfect. I will take reps from all my bros who read this lol


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 14, 2011)

i make everything at 3%ba..still painless


----------



## yerg (Nov 14, 2011)

I use 2% eccept for BAC water.. i make that 3%..Brundels advice..  Water is a breeding ground for bacteria...So any water based inj. should have a little higher ba% to avoid that..


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish I knew how to get and make my own raws without any worries of being ripped off. We are all at different levels, and I would love to make my own test with full knowledge and understanding of what I'm actually doing. I geuss I'm to lazy and scared I'll screw things up somehow. I have been blessed with some good Ugls in the past.


----------



## probuilder (Nov 14, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Wait, you went down?  So what were the end dosages?



Yes, the end dosage have been Tren E 100mg/ml + Bold U 100mg/ml.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 15, 2011)

probuilder said:


> Yes, the end dosage have been Tren E 100mg/ml + Bold U 100mg/ml.



 You could go higher if you implemented GU bro. You chould keep the tren in the 100-150 range, then up the EQ to 200-300. It would take a bit of GU, but is possible.


----------



## SRX (Nov 15, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> You could go higher if you implemented GU bro. You chould keep the tren in the 100-150 range, then up the EQ to 200-300. It would take a bit of GU, but is possible.


 

I agree Guaiacol would help. 

To many chems for my body. I try and keep it old school.


----------



## UA_Iron (Nov 15, 2011)

probuilder said:


> How much % of BA would hold at 250mg/ml ?
> 
> I went down from 200 to 100mg/ml with 3% BA.





anxious1 said:


> Wait, you went down?  So what were the end dosages?




Let me clarify my post. 2% will hold if you use EO. I was at 2% BA and maybe 5-10% BB at 250mg/ml. I dilluted the mix with EO and BA (equivalent to 2%) to bring it down to 200mg/ml. 

3% BA would probably hold, might be on a hairy edge. BA is an excellent solvent though. 3% BA and 15% BB would be my recommendation for a starting point for 250mg/ml Tren E. Iterate as necessary, and I'd start by bringing the BB down...


----------



## probuilder (Nov 15, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> You could go higher if you implemented GU bro. You chould keep the tren in the 100-150 range, then up the EQ to 200-300. It would take a bit of GU, but is possible.



I would stay at BA and BB only, and the 100mg/ml concentration is enough for now.
Maybe later I will go higher and that time I will use Guiacol, what anyway I don't have.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 15, 2011)

probuilder said:


> I would stay at BA and BB only, and the 100mg/ml concentration is enough for now.
> Maybe later I will go higher and that time I will use Guiacol, what anyway I don't have.



 Sounds good... GU hurts going in man, I wont lie about that. Yet after the initial 30 seconds of pain you're g2g.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 15, 2011)

All this talk of brewing and blends. I know to learn this shit. Sounds interesting


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Some TNE/MastP blend. 50/50mg
Came out smooth. Mostly done with EO, with around 10% GSO. Dissolved damn nicely.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

^^damn that middle one looks like a gallon...lol...

good shit anxious...I just made some tne 100mg/ml and mine looks pretty dark...
the vial on the right is homebrew deca as well..





View attachment 36938


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

What chems did you use on the TNE? or at least oil. That could explain your tint, so could quality of gear. 

Haha bro I wish it was a gallon. Then I would have enough for a month long cycle.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^damn that middle one looks like a gallon...lol...
> 
> good shit anxious...I just made some tne 100mg/ml and mine looks pretty dark...
> the vial on the right is homebrew deca as well..
> ...




is it just me or is your deca look like there is 2 layers of it?  if so it shouldnt be like that..should look like test e when suspended.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 21, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Some TNE/MastP blend. 50/50mg
> Came out smooth. Mostly done with EO, with around 10% GSO. Dissolved damn nicely.




let me know if you give 

Blend of Test p, mast p, tren a at 50mg per compound..totally 150mg/ml
i would like to just be able to use GSO, BA and BB

Keith


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> is it just me or is your deca look like there is 2 layers of it?  if so it shouldnt be like that..should look like test e when suspended.




It is just the reflection I assume... It also doesn't look like a full vial at all. 

Suspended? Or did you mean in solution?


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

^^I used eo,gso and guaiacol...guaiacol in and was dark 

The powder did take a while to dissolve..


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> is it just me or is your deca look like there is 2 layers of it? if so it shouldnt be like that..should look like test e when suspended.


 
That's a sticky note I use as a label for it on the front of the vial....


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^I used eo,gso and guaiacol...guaiacol in and was dark
> 
> The powder did take a while to dissolve..



Did you just wait for it to dissolve or stirred/swirled it a bit? 

My GU is light in color, but that doesn't always mean anything.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> let me know if you give
> 
> Blend of Test p, mast p, tren a at 50mg per compound..totally 150mg/ml
> i would like to just be able to use GSO, BA and BB
> ...



I don't think you'll have any problem making that blend at 150 mg total with only ba and bb. All three of those compounds are easily dissolvable. I haven't made it but I be willing to bet 2% ba 20% bb will do it. But then again, what do I know, I'm just kinda guessing here lol


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Did you just wait for it to dissolve or stirred/swirled it a bit?
> 
> My GU is light in color, but that doesn't always mean anything.


 
I stirred it while it was dissolving...

Here's a pic of my guaiacol..its dark like the brew..I only used 10ml for 50ml brew...





View attachment 36939


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I stirred it while it was dissolving...
> 
> Here's a pic of my guaiacol..its dark like the brew..I only used 10ml for 50ml brew...
> 
> ...



Holy shit look at that. I've never had any dark guaiacol. It's always been clear.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

^^so maybe its not guaiacol... 

The shit has a very strong chemical smell to it too..


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^so maybe its not guaiacol...
> 
> The shit has a very strong chemical smell to it too..



If you've ever smell guaiacol you'll never forget the smell. I didn't mean to imply that it wasn't guaiacol, it may well be, I just never saw dark guaiacol. I'm sure if you got it from where I think you got it from its g2g


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I use the same company as you have there, and literally pulled some tonight for that brew earlier. 
That looks like you got a different product than I did. Not a different batch, but a different chem. It could be GU, but I would email the company and ask if something might have happened. 
They are g2g, but accidents do happen. Just be safe and email.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> If you've ever smell guaiacol you'll never forget the smell. I didn't mean to imply that it wasn't guaiacol, it may well be, I just never saw dark guaiacol. I'm sure if you got it from where I think you got it from its g2g


 
Even after I finished thre brew the place smelled like guaiacol and many hours afterwards...


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ you could have gotten a different batch. Yet if it is going into my hard earned muscles then I would be damn sure. RS, will help you out.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

^^I'm gonna contact them tomorrow to see what the deal is...


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds good. 
Just treat them well and they will return the favor.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 21, 2011)

i know its in here some where but

can i make tne at 100mg/ml with oil with guaiacol, gse, ba and bb and get it to hold?  i would even be willing to go with 50mg/ml
i just dont want to use EO
if so what percents would i need to for guaiacol, bb?

keith


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Try 20%BB, 5%GU. It should hold in 20%BB 2%BA in oil however.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 22, 2011)

so if i wanted to amke 50ml would this be accurate

Powder
Oil
20%BB
5%GU.
3%BA 


Making 50ML

5grams powder
31.5ml oil
1.5ml BA
10ml BB
2.5ml GU


i prefer 3%ba  i know 2% works fine


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 22, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> i know its in here some where but
> 
> can i make tne at 100mg/ml with oil with guaiacol, gse, ba and bb and get it to hold?  i would even be willing to go with 50mg/ml
> i just dont want to use EO
> ...



Anything 75mg or below you don't need eo. But you'll prolly have to use somewhere around 15% guaiacol.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 22, 2011)

My gui is dark also, and smells like hell.  You can taste the shit when you pin.

Keith, try this.

fix a small batch of 10ml / 100mg

2%ba, 5% gui and 50/50 gso eo, or you can go 100% gso.

I have fixed it both ways with the recipe.  Both held. The eo just flows a little smoother. I believe the key is small batches.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would prefer not using eo. My body doesn't like it. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, it does smell like hell...lol

So I called the company I got the guaiacol from 

The rep stated the color of the guaiacol is dark because it got oxygenated...to which I replied how can that be since the solvent (guaiacol) is in a sealed and sterile vial?

I'm standing by for an answer...


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Yes, it does smell like hell...lol
> 
> So I called the company I got the guaiacol from
> 
> ...



Oxygenated, or it oxidized? They state on their site that THEY disperse the chems into smaller quantities. So it could have occurred during the transferring process. There are so many things that could have caused oxygen to get in contact with the GU.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Oxygenated, or it oxidized? They state on their site that THEY disperse the chems into smaller quantities. So it could have occurred during the transferring process. There are so many things that could have caused oxygen to get in contact with the GU.


 
Rep said...oxygenated


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm. please keep us posted.


----------



## UA_Iron (Nov 22, 2011)

Oxygenated is not a bad thing - What do you think occupies the dead space in the vial/container the guaiacol is in?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 22, 2011)

^ umm space... 

Lol just kidding. 
There is a difference from contacting air in a sealed vial, and being constantly exposed however. It can allow for chemical properties to change. Not saying this is the case, just merely mentioning a difference.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Hmm. please keep us posted.


 
Will do dog..



UA_Iron said:


> Oxygenated is not a bad thing - What do you think occupies the dead space in the vial/container the guaiacol is in?


 
Wouldn't it take a significant time to turn the guaiacol a different color?


----------



## sledgehammer (Nov 23, 2011)

I need a conversion for 100 grams of test cyp...much appreciated
sledge


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 23, 2011)

dude really..100grams..
how about start smaller with say 100ml at a time so 25g of powder
55ml oil
2ml ba to make it 2%
20mlbb to make it 20%


----------



## brundel (Nov 23, 2011)

237ml oil
100g cyp
8ml BA
80ml BB

makes 400ml @250mg/ml


----------



## towing (Nov 24, 2011)

good post where might you get a pump so you do not have to use calk gun?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 24, 2011)

towing said:


> good post where might you get a pump so you do not have to use calk gun?



 A vacuum pump, or are you referring to something else?


----------



## Jetto (Nov 25, 2011)

Build one or buy one of those POS vampire pumps/hand held vacuum pumps online or at a auto parts store


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh cool thanks


----------



## lambofgod (Nov 26, 2011)

been reading and reading but havent really come to a final recipe for Test E 250mg/ml. If its just 3% BA will it be painless or will it need to have BB? if it needs BB to be painless then is 20% the only suitable amount?


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 26, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> been reading and reading but havent really come to a final recipe for Test E 250mg/ml. If its just 3% BA will it be painless or will it need to have BB? if it needs BB to be painless then is 20% the only suitable amount?



Test e is idiot proof lol it's very hard to fuck it up. At 250 I use to make it 2%ba 18% bb at 300 mg I use 2% ba 20% bb.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 27, 2011)

Test e is super easy. Go 2% ba, 18% bb like stated above.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 27, 2011)

for test e man u dont even need bb..but if you want to thin it a bit 2%ba and 10-15%bb will work also


----------



## JSwole (Nov 27, 2011)

*sust. conversion*

What up bris. Been brewing for over a year now and love it! 
Just wondering if anyone has theore conversion recipe for the sust. Blend if I'm using the 
Pre-mixed powder?


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 27, 2011)

here is an example to make sust

30mg test prop
60mg Test PP
60mg Test isocaproate
100mg Test Decan

To make 100ml

3%BA
15%BB

3 grams of Test P
6 grams of Test PP
6 grams of Test iso
10 grams of Test Decan

put it all in add your bb, ba mix..add oil stir it around for a while till it is all dissolved and no swirls and filter

i make all my gear with 3%ba instead of 2% like many others..i dont notice anymore pain with 3% over 2%.

Keith


----------



## JSwole (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks bro but what if I'm using the pre-mixed powder?


----------



## JSwole (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks bro but what if I'm using the pre-mixed powder?


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 28, 2011)

im not under standing..someone already mixed the different esters?  how much of each test compound?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 28, 2011)

If someone already mixed it then you can treat it as though it is Test Cyp essentially.


----------



## JSwole (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok.....I just got 100grams of sustanon powder   from a good friend of ours!!!!
and yes the esters are already combined.   Just don't haves recipe,  don't wanna fuck it up. I would think in I use the cypionate recipe then u Wong have a problem.  But I'm not sure so......


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 29, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Hmm. please keep us posted.


 


UA_Iron said:


> Oxygenated is not a bad thing - What do you think occupies the dead space in the vial/container the guaiacol is in?


 
So the company rep finally got back to me 

The rep told me...all their guaiacol they have in stock does have a change in color to it and that is how they received it from the supplier...

I guess this is ok to brew with, but I'm kinda having my doubts about it..


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2011)

JSwole said:


> Ok.....I just got 100grams of sustanon powder from a good friend of ours!!!!
> and yes the esters are already combined. Just don't haves recipe, don't wanna fuck it up. I would think in I use the cypionate recipe then u Wong have a problem. But I'm not sure so......


 

You're gonna need the ratio of the raw's to figure out what it contains.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 29, 2011)

JSwole said:


> Ok.....I just got 100grams of sustanon powder   from a good friend of ours!!!!
> and yes the esters are already combined.   Just don't haves recipe,  don't wanna fuck it up. I would think in I use the cypionate recipe then u Wong have a problem.  But I'm not sure so......



 Here is what I would do just to be safe with brewing the first small batch...  Go with 20%BB, 5%GU, 2% BA... That should hold no problem. Then on the next batch cut back the GU a bit. The less chems the better for most. But if you are worried about it not holding or wasting raws then just play it safe and use a tad more.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 29, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> So the company rep finally got back to me
> 
> The rep told me...all their guaiacol they have in stock does have a change in color to it and that is how they received it from the supplier...
> 
> I guess this is ok to brew with, but I'm kinda having my doubts about it..



 That is a legit company brother. They aren't going to risk sending out oodles of GU that is bad. I am sure they did the same thing you are doing now and checked with their supplier. You could always order more and hope for some new stuff.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Just curious, anybody ever make their test prop with half GSO, half EO? Did it reduce the injection pain and PIP considerably? The stuff's pretty pricey so i want to be sure there's a reason for using it.

ED injections of test p left my rat so sore everywhere despite injection rotation like crazy (both delts, both glutes, both quads). Could barely sit down or lay down without feeling pain/discomfort.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Prop is an ester that some people never will respond to well. Other people it doesn't hurt at all. You could try throwing some GU into the brew and that should help keep some pip away if you're just using BB,BA. It stings a bit going in but most of the time it reduces PIP by a good amount.


----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^Yeah it doesnt bother me at all(prop) LOL but this is correct.. man i know guys that get nearly crippled from it..


----------



## probuilder (Nov 29, 2011)

I brewed some deca and the colour has been dark. Is it normal ? All the  deca gears I have seen before were light, like bulldogz's one at #1843  post. Mine looks like the left on the picture.
The "raw" was liquid at room temperature.


----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah that looks fine bro...although ive never had deca liquid at room temp.. waxy and malable yes.. liquid no... Sure its not EQ?????????


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yeah that looks fine bro...although ive never had deca liquid at room temp.. waxy and malable yes.. liquid no... Sure its not EQ?????????


 

I have not seen pic but i last year had my 500g of Test E melt in my car just traveing 1 hour to my friends home to brew. White powder turned Black. We brewed it anyway and the oil was Black. Filter 2xs still balck. We tossed it. I now know what a low melting point Test e has.


----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)

SRX said:


> I have not seen pic but i last year had my 500g of Test E melt in my car just traveing 1 hour to my friends home to brew. White powder turned Black. We brewed it anyway and the oil was Black. Filter 2xs still balck. We tossed it. I now know what a low melting point Test e has.


 this is correct and can happen, but he said room temp... what the room temp?? 120 degrees lol........


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

yerg said:


> this is correct and can happen, but he said room temp... what the room temp?? 120 degrees lol........


 

Sorry did not read whole thread. Room tep is EQ not deca. I have a waxey looking deca in my hand now just to view for this thread. My EQ is all liquid.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Your gui is fine bro. Mine is the same. My rats are growing like crazy on the tne w/ gui. I didn't use bb though. I quote shit wrong evertime I use my phone.



bulldogz said:


> So the company rep finally got back to me
> 
> The rep told me...all their guaiacol they have in stock does have a change in color to it and that is how they received it from the supplier...
> 
> I guess this is ok to brew with, but I'm kinda having my doubts about it..


----------



## probuilder (Nov 29, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yeah that looks fine bro...although ive never had deca liquid at room temp.. waxy and malable yes.. liquid no... Sure its not EQ?????????



Yes I think it should be deca, I have eq and that is liquid too and has much lighter colour. 

I hope the source is OK...


----------



## booze (Nov 29, 2011)

probuilder said:


> Yes I think it should be deca, I have eq and that is liquid too and has much lighter colour.
> 
> I hope the source is OK...



I posted similar a few pages back. My deca arrived liquid and a dark colour. Darker than equipoise. I've searched it a fair bit and its not an isolated incident. I'm going to brew and pin anyway. Pm me your source if u want, prolly the same lol


----------



## probuilder (Nov 29, 2011)

booze said:


> I posted similar a few pages back. My deca arrived liquid and a dark colour. Darker than equipoise. I've searched it a fair bit and its not an isolated incident. I'm going to brew and pin anyway. Pm me your source if u want, prolly the same lol



Good to know that I am not alone with this, and can share the experiences.

I pm you.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

^^wtf is that...??



anxious1 said:


> That is a legit company brother. They aren't going to risk sending out oodles of GU that is bad. I am sure they did the same thing you are doing now and checked with their supplier. You could always order more and hope for some new stuff.


 
I kind of figured this and I doubt they would send some messed up guaiacol..



probuilder said:


> I brewed some deca and the colour has been dark. Is it normal ? All the deca gears I have seen before were light, like bulldogz's one at #1843 post. Mine looks like the left on the picture.
> The "raw" was liquid at room temperature.


 
My deca is a very fine white powder in which I used in that post/brew...it almost looks like tne powder..



FordFan said:


> Your gui is fine bro. Mine is the same. My rats are growing like crazy on the tne w/ gui. I didn't use bb though. I quote shit wrong evertime I use my phone.


 
This is def reasurring, since I was having 2nd thoughts about pinning the tne I brewed. 

Going forward, I think I will use a less % of guaiacol in my next tne brew...also guaiacol lingers around the room for a while..!


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

FordFan said:


> Your gui is fine bro. Mine is the same. My rats are growing like crazy on the tne w/ gui. I didn't use bb though. I quote shit wrong evertime I use my phone.


 
*Also wanted to ask...*
*Is/are your brews darker colored cuz of the dark guaiacol, like vial in the pic on the left..?*





View attachment 37122


----------



## yerg (Nov 30, 2011)

^^Nummy


----------



## UA_Iron (Nov 30, 2011)

JSwole said:


> Ok.....I just got 100grams of sustanon powder   from a good friend of ours!!!!
> and yes the esters are already combined.   Just don't haves recipe,  don't wanna fuck it up. I would think in I use the cypionate recipe then u Wong have a problem.  But I'm not sure so......



Are they mixed in the identical ratios to sustanon?

In any case, you don't need the powder information to make your gear...

100g = 400ml @ 250mg/ml

So you can make 400ml

get yourself a 500ml graduated cylinder:
Nalgene® Graduated Cylinder, Polypropylene, 500mL Capacity, 47314 | Lab Safety Supply

3% BA and 15% BB should hold sust just fine. 

400ml*(0.03) =  12ml
400ml*(0.15) = 60ml

Put the 100g powder into the beaker, then dump 12ml BA and 60ml BB into your cylinder. 

Let that dissolve overnight if it has to. 

Fill the rest of the cylinder up to the 400ml mark with carrier oil

Shake it around, let it go into a consistent solution. If it doesnt go into solution, then pour the contents into a beaker and apply heat. 

Filter the product.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

yerg said:


> ^^Nummy


 
Does this mean yummy or nasty?


----------



## FordFan (Nov 30, 2011)

Bulldog, mine looks very similar. It's darker than tren. Very orange. You will be fine. Shit is very pungent. You can taste the smell after you pin it. My tne at 15% gui just seemed to release quick. But I would have red welts for about 2-3 days.

I dropped gui % and life is good. Lmk if you need more help.


----------



## yerg (Nov 30, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Does this mean yummy or nasty?


 It means YUMMY!! lol


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

FordFan said:


> Bulldog, mine looks very similar. It's darker than tren. Very orange. You will be fine. Shit is very pungent. You can taste the smell after you pin it. My tne at 15% gui just seemed to release quick. But I would have red welts for about 2-3 days.
> 
> I dropped gui % and life is good. Lmk if you need more help.


 
Yeah...mine is also like an orange/yellowish color...

This particular brew which is 100mg/ml is at 20% guaiacol...

I might got with somewhere between 10-15% for next time on the guaiacol..


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

yerg said:


> It means YUMMY!! lol


 
Apparently I have to spread more rep before hittin you off again..


----------



## yerg (Nov 30, 2011)

huh? me no undersandy.....


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

yerg said:


> huh? me no undersandy.....


 
I tried to give you rep points just now for the yummy post, but I have to spread more before I can give you more reps... 

I get you on the rebound bro! 

I know..."hittin you off" is ebonics...lol


----------



## yerg (Nov 30, 2011)

oh i c... np brother... thanks for the almost reps...lol


----------



## pieguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Anybody ever run into infection troubles using a .45 whatman instead of a .22? .22 takes an eternity (last batch of 50ml took me 2.5 hours) and gets really messy so if I can speed the process up, that'd be awesome.

After some quick research, I learned that staph won't get caught in a .45micron filter meaning infection can be a big problem. boo


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't ran into infection issues with a .45 filter.  Keep your brew site clean. I always do a good wipe-down of the entire area, all the equipment, I use gloves, and if I am under the weather at all I use a particle mask. (the mask also helps me not breathe too deeply and blowing powder away. haha


----------



## brundel (Dec 2, 2011)

I always use a .22 
Maybe it takes longer.....its a bitch if its a syringe filter....sometimes they even blow out.
I can promise you this though...........if you get a staph infection its gonna be a lot more of a bitch than properly filtering your gear


----------



## probuilder (Dec 3, 2011)

Just brewing some Test Enanthate 250mg/ml.
I weighed out the powder and after added to it the BA-BB-oil, heated and stirred a little in an oven, but it didn't want to clear up.

Before this I brewed Test prop. and cyp., and all was OK.

Did I do something wrong ?
It should be clear like prop. and cyp., right ?

Thanks !


----------



## yerg (Dec 3, 2011)

yes bro.. what was the temp and lenght in the oven??


----------



## probuilder (Dec 3, 2011)

yerg said:


> yes bro.. what was the temp and lenght in the oven??



Around 50 Celsius and was in the oven for about 5 minutes.

Maybe I should warm up the powder first with BA & BB and add the oil last ?


----------



## yerg (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah, i dont think you had it hot enough or long enough.. BTW i dont put the oil in at first.. let the ba,bb,raw cook for about 10min at 300 degrees.. be patient bro.. then when its clear add the oil and throw it back in for about 5 min.... 
how many degrees is 50 celcius?? lol


----------



## probuilder (Dec 3, 2011)

50 Celsius is 122 Fahrenheit.

So it is better almost every brewing to mix the raw and BA, BB, etc solvents and when it's clear after add the oil/EO ?

I used 2% BA + 10% BB at 250mg*/*ml for this Test E, should be OK ?
Now everyting is mixed, foggy, starting to warm up.


----------



## yerg (Dec 3, 2011)

you should be good brother.. you CAN add it all and heat it up together, but i like to see the solution before oil is added... Turn the heat up and leave it for a while.. you will be good bro!


----------



## probuilder (Dec 3, 2011)

OK ! It just cleared out !! 

I will try your method too.

Thanks bro !!


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 3, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Anybody ever run into infection troubles using a .45 whatman instead of a .22? .22 takes an eternity (last batch of 50ml took me 2.5 hours) and gets really messy so if I can speed the process up, that'd be awesome.
> 
> After some quick research, I learned that staph won't get caught in a .45micron filter meaning infection can be a big problem. boo



i havent had any issues using a .45 ever..if u can go wtih .22 though its a better choice.


----------



## lambofgod (Dec 5, 2011)

what temps are people baking test e and for how long?  i've heard people saying anywhere from 160F to 300F and 5 to 15min? what has been most sucessful for you boys?


----------



## probuilder (Dec 5, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> what temps are people baking test e and for how long?  i've heard people saying anywhere from 160F to 300F and 5 to 15min? what has been most sucessful for you boys?



What I have known enough to brew till everything clears at oily solutions, without boiling.


I brewed today some Tren E 200mg/ml with 2% BA & 20% BB, looks very nice.
Any opinions about the ratio of the BA&BB if was good or not ?

Thanks !!


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 5, 2011)

^ for Test E you could go lower than 20% BB. WAY lower actually. 
You don't have to, but some people just prefer less chems. (It saves a few bucks over time as well for the home brewer.


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

yerg said:


> you should be good brother.. you CAN add it all and heat it up together, but i like to see the solution before oil is added... Turn the heat up and leave it for a while.. you will be good bro!


 

Agreed i always do BA , BB, Powder and heat for a little then add the oil.  Thats just me 

I do know guys that just measure it all out at one time and heat it. 

Sounds like you just needed to heet it somemore.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 5, 2011)

I like to get the solution mixed before adding the oil in.


----------



## probuilder (Dec 5, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> ^ for Test E you could go lower than 20% BB. WAY lower actually.
> You don't have to, but some people just prefer less chems. (It saves a few bucks over time as well for the home brewer.



I brewed Trenbolone Enanthate, not Testosterone Enanthate.

For Trenbolone Enanthate the 20% BB was too high too ?


----------



## probuilder (Dec 5, 2011)

Two blends what I want to try : 200mg EQ + 200mg Testosterone Enanthate and 200mg Nandrolone Decanoate+ 200mg Testosterone Enanthate.
Did anybody try one of these ? I am not sure about the solvents to add. Maybe only with 5% BA ?

Before I make them would be good to read some experiences.


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 5, 2011)

probuilder said:


> I brewed Trenbolone Enanthate, not Testosterone Enanthate.
> 
> For Trenbolone Enanthate the 20% BB was too high too ?



Sorry about the misread man. 

It isn't too high. It could hold lower, but if it's holding now then you're g2g. Tren is slightly too expensive to risk for most.


----------



## probuilder (Dec 5, 2011)

^ No problem mate. It is holding and looks nice, didn't crash.

What about the two blends mentioned above, did you try them to brew ?
I got tips how to brew these from a good friend of ours ( I think you now  ), but his suggestion was to make normal recommended %, not 400mgm blends.


----------



## Jetto (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't even bother with bb in test e 250, 3% BA holds fine, no pain.


----------



## probuilder (Dec 7, 2011)

Jetto said:


> I don't even bother with bb in test e 250, 3% BA holds fine, no pain.



I saw in some receipes only with BA but I had to add some BB to get it hold, I don't know why....


----------



## brundel (Dec 7, 2011)

Even though enanth doesnt necessarily require BB I still use it to reduce viscosity.
The largest needle I use is a 25g.


----------



## probuilder (Dec 8, 2011)

^ How much % BB at enanth 250mg/ml ?


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

Fast one for my IM bros, 

I believe im right but let me sk the pros here.

Just got some Finaplix H 2 carts

Is this right

.8ml BA
7.2 BB
30ML GSO

I know the filtering and so on just checking with the BA/BB and oil.  Also my Friend likes Pain Free. I remember the old Magic solution had a bite. Should i use a small % of EO ?

Have all in hand waiting for some answeres.

Thanks guys


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you gonna make the powder first out of the pellets? If so you need to get a final weight of the powder so you can dose it correctly.


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Are you gonna make the powder first out of the pellets? If so you need to get a final weight of the powder so you can dose it correctly.


 
Na, I want to do it where you let them soke and desolve. I will filter with .45, i have 4 of them he gave me then a final .22 is what he wants.

I think the carts are 2g each so i will need a converson for 4g ?


----------



## brundel (Dec 8, 2011)

unfortunately your not gonna get anywhere near 100% return on that. 50%-60 if your lucky.
So your gear is going to be 50-60mg/ml but youll never really know because your being lazy and not converting it to powder first.


----------



## SRX (Dec 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> unfortunately your not gonna get anywhere near 100% return on that. 50%-60 if your lucky.
> So your gear is going to be 50-60mg/ml but youll never really know because your being lazy and not converting it to powder first.


 

So i should convert to powder first? ok then 

Thanks

LOL "your being lazy" my wife says that all dam day.


----------



## brundel (Dec 8, 2011)

Ha. Yes convert it to powder first for sure.
Do you know the process? I have posted it a few times but Ill repost if you need it.
You wont get 100% either way but...with the recrystallization method you know exactly how much powder you have so you can adjust things so you have 100mg/ml.
With something like tren its good to know the exact mg/ml.
Alot of times guys who use to do the combine everything and filter method start using powder and find that its twice as strong....of course its not twice as strong its just properly dosed.

I can post the method if you want


----------



## SRX (Dec 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Ha. Yes convert it to powder first for sure.
> Do you know the process? I have posted it a few times but Ill repost if you need it.
> You wont get 100% either way but...with the recrystallization method you know exactly how much powder you have so you can adjust things so you have 100mg/ml.
> With something like tren its good to know the exact mg/ml.
> ...


 

Can you please post,

One more for you. My guy whom im doing this for is in his late 40s. He swears by the fina pelletts then the tren powder. Have you ever heard anything like this? im thinking he might of had some underdosed tren years ago to think like this.


----------



## brundel (Dec 9, 2011)

Im not sure I understand exactly what your saying.
Pellets then powder?


----------



## SRX (Dec 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Im not sure I understand exactly what your saying.
> Pellets then powder?


 

My guy think in his head that the Finaplex Pellets are better to make tren a with rather than makeing it with powder from a powder source.

I dont know why he thinks like that but he likes the pelletts conversion.


----------



## brundel (Dec 9, 2011)

I dont see how that could be true so long as you have a good powder source.

1 crush the pellets in a pyrex measuring cup.
2. add 150ml methanol. Heet in the yllow and blue bottle will work.
Allow 30 min to dissolve.
3. pour through a coffee filter. Make sure to capture the fluid in another pyrex measuring cup or 700+ml bomex beaker. This fluid is where your tren is.
4. pour 500ml ice cold water into the fluid. You will see the tren appear.
5. pour this through a Brown cone shaped coffee filter. Dont buy cheap ones.

There is now tren powder in the filter.
6. rinse at least 3-4 times with distilled water by pouring through the filter.
7. Allow 24 hours at least to dry. I like to put it in a bowl with a lamp over it. DO NOT PUT IN OVEN>

Once dry it is ready to be weighed and prepared for injection.


----------



## SRX (Dec 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> I dont see how that could be true so long as you have a good powder source.
> 
> 1 crush the pellets in a pyrex measuring cup.
> 2. add 150ml methanol. Heet in the yllow and blue bottle will work.
> ...


 

Thanks alot


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 9, 2011)

i wanna learn this shit, my cus tried to teach me to cook meth but i never really wanted shit to do with that but im very interested in this maybe someone could help me sometime in preparation for this


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 9, 2011)

its quite simple bro..read through this thread and u will have basically all the knowledge on how to homebrew


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently brewed some tne in oil...50ml @ 100mg/ml...

After I filtered it 3 times...I came out with a little over 40ml...

Pinned 1ml earlier this wk and smooth as hell thru a 25g needle but the PIP the next day was noticable but not bad and only lasted for 1 day, no PIP by the 2nd day..

Here is a pic of final product 





View attachment 37327


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 10, 2011)

looks good and im reading lol


----------



## FordFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Glad you got it bulldog!


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 10, 2011)

nice bro, but why did u filter 3 times?


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 11, 2011)

^ x2


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 11, 2011)

I filtered it 3x cuz it had some sediment or maybe it crystalized on the bottom of the vial...50ml jub in pic below..

Even after I re-heated the gear it did not go away so I just said fvck it and filter it 2 more times to make sure...maybe a lil over board but whatever...I'll pin the shit without any worries 





View attachment 37359


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats test in the bottom bro.
You filtered out your test.
Thats why it doesnt hurt.......

What recipe did you use?


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2011)

You can see sediment all through that vial.
WHatever you used its not holding...almost looks like a suspension.
This is why I think water based is better for TNE...
it takes s shit ton of solvents to get it to hold.

I make all my TNE into losenges. 100mg before training.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 11, 2011)

I used the following recipe....

20% guaiacol
20% BB
2% BA
EO/Oil (grapeseed/EO) at a 50/50 mix

I did also notice the shit thru out the whole vial..thats why I re-filtered it...I know for next time...was my first shot at tne in oil..

It does hurt, but pip only last 1 day and its the day after my shot...


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you used raws from the same source before?


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 11, 2011)

first time bro..got it from a sponsor at that..


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2011)

Its hard to know for certain.
In the future just make it water based I think.

You can also purify it if you like but sometimes it doesnt clean out the impurities if thats the issue. Of course we dont know if thats the issue so I would just make it water based.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 11, 2011)

If at best....if each vial at this point might be 50mg/ml its all good...

To be honest I think I might have even burnt the raws since it was kinda clumpy and pebble like at the bottom of the beaker while I had it in warm water to melt everything together but it was on for a long time..lol..

I think my mistake this time around was that I put eveything all together (raws, solvents and oil) in the beaker and then put it in the warm water...I should have probably melted the solvents and oil first and then added the powder slowly..


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2011)

Its possible that you burned off /evaporated alot of the solvents.
You gotta be right on top of that shit brother.

Especially with  TNE.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 11, 2011)

I did get distracted at one point of the process while makin this brew for a lil too long...

But glad it wasn't too much raws I used for the first time with TNE


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2011)

This is not the place to inquire about sources.
There is a sponsor forum. You may look there and ask all the questions you like.
You may NOT do so in this, the research chem forum.
This forum is for research and information only. 
It is not a place to find your next source.

In the future please go to the sponsor forum and look for a source there. There are plenty.
Failure to adhere to this, as a rule of this board, will result in infraction and or a ban.

Thank you.


----------



## gilby1987 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry bro, but I wasn't looking for a source or any names, I was just merely asking for a yes or no. Thanks for the neg too


----------



## FordFan (Dec 12, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I did get distracted at one point of the process while makin this brew for a lil too long...
> 
> But glad it wasn't too much raws I used for the first time with TNE



Got to stay focused when you do this man. That recipe will hold. I've done it. So far for me, the key to brewing tne is the steps taken. Melt all solvents, then add oil. Take your time. I've gotten this to hold with less than half the gui. Patience is awesome.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 12, 2011)

FordFan said:


> Got to stay focused when you do this man. That recipe will hold. I've done it. So far for me, the key to brewing tne is the steps taken. Melt all solvents, then add oil. Take your time. I've gotten this to hold with less than half the gui. Patience is awesome.


 
Yessir...this is what I plan to do for next time.. 

I was plannin to try it again tonight but might hold out for another 2wks...


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 13, 2011)

It shouldn't take that long for the Test base to dissolve in that recipe. Especially with such a small amount. You wouldn't even need to stir, just swirl and it should all mix in.   I never mix the oil/EO in before it is all dissolved.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

Simple question. What's the highest mg NPP that any of yall made with BA,BB, and GSO only?

I really want to make some at 150mg/ml but I don't want to waste a bunch if it won't hold. I'd even consider 125mg/ml if that would be better


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 15, 2011)

brundel said:


> I dont see how that could be true so long as you have a good powder source.


How pure would the tren be using this recipe from pellets?
Isn't there an amount of estradiol in the synovex and finaplix pellets?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> How pure would the tren be using this recipe from pellets?
> Isn't there an amount of estradiol in the synovex and finaplix pellets?



There is a good amount of estradiol in the test p pellets (synovex), but I don't think it is in the tren pellets (finaplix).


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 16, 2011)

There is no estrogen in the pellets. You will not get 100% yield. That's why it's best to make it into a powder, then weigh that shit so you know exactly how much tren you have. It's a crapshoot the other way. Or just cut the bullshit and get some tren powder from someone.


----------



## tyzero89 (Dec 19, 2011)

Say i was going to make an oral suspension of Var using a 60/40 mixture of Glycerine/Distilled Water....Would you guys also ad in some BA or something at 1% just to keep any bacteria from forming??


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 19, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> Say i was going to make an oral suspension of Var using a 60/40 mixture of Glycerine/Distilled Water....Would you guys also ad in some BA or something at 1% just to keep any bacteria from forming??



 It is oral... Sterile isn't really going to happen man. No need for BA.   40% water is a tad high on the water if you want a good hold @ 20-25mg/ml.


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 20, 2011)

So i made a pretty simple Test Cyp recipe, 
5 grams of Test Cyp
1 ml BA
15.25 ml of GSO
Looked good for a while but it crashed. I think i let the BA evaporate to much. My quetion is, should i add extra BA, (.5 ml or so?), after the fact, heat it up and see if it holds? 

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## tyzero89 (Dec 20, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> It is oral... Sterile isn't really going to  happen man. No need for BA.   40% water is a tad high on the water if  you want a good hold @ 20-25mg/ml.



Im not really worried about it being sterile. Im just not wanting any  mold or anything to grow in the bottles. Last time i made a small bottle  at 70/30 and it worked fine so i just figured id see if 60/40 would  work but ill stick with the 70/30.


----------



## probuilder (Dec 20, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> So i made a pretty simple Test Cyp recipe,
> 5 grams of Test Cyp
> 1 ml BA
> 15.25 ml of GSO
> ...



I think you should add 15-20 % BB ( 3,75 - 5 ml ) to it and it will be fine, won't crash.
I made Test Cyp 200mg/ml with 2% BA and 20% BB. Looks and holds nice.


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 20, 2011)

I was looking for a recovery method for this one. I added .5ml BA to each Vial and reheated, it seems to be holding for now.

Next time i will add some BB to it and see how it goes.
Thanks!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Has anybody made any decent labels for there homebrew?


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 27, 2011)

Although you will need to dig through the thread, there are some real nice ones shown in here.


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 27, 2011)

bccs said:


> I just got done putting some labels I made on my vials of filtered GSO, I think it looks pretty legit. Overall I made 200cc of EQ, 70cc of Test E and 80cc of test P.


 

Here you go, they look pretty good to me.


----------



## yerg (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes they do, but they look very familiar... did u get the template from somewhere?? Or did u design them yourself??


----------



## rick89 (Dec 29, 2011)

They look spot on Frank James

Dont suppose I could drop you a question through email could I bro


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 29, 2011)

Yerg: They came from an earlier post from this thread, the quote states they are from bccs. He is the one who originally designed these.

rick: sure, but as i said, these originally came from bccs, however, whatever i can do to help a bro'.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 29, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> Yerg: They came from an earlier post from this thread, the quote states they are from bccs. He is the one who originally designed these.
> 
> rick: sure, but as i said, these originally came from bccs, however, whatever i can do to help a bro'.



alright bro wont let me PM due to post count could you shoot me your email addy ??

Rick


----------



## rick89 (Dec 29, 2011)

Frank you got email bro

cheers Rick


----------



## pieguy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody have good places to buy EO? Researchsupply kind of expensive but I bet EO is just expensive to manufacture.


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have looked all over for EO... It is expensive everywhere. RS is cheaper than some places... The liter should last you a VERY long time.


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 4, 2012)

FrankJames said:


> So i made a pretty simple Test Cyp recipe,
> 5 grams of Test Cyp
> 1 ml BA
> 15.25 ml of GSO
> ...



 I know this was already addressed, I just want to cover it for others...   Test Cyp needs to be brewed with BB for it to hold correctly 100% of the time.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 4, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Anybody have good places to buy EO? Researchsupply kind of expensive but I bet EO is just expensive to manufacture.


 
Yeah bro...RSL is one stop shopping...you should have jumped on the sale they which ended on the 2nd...

But they are transitioning over to...medical and lab supplies.com and if you register on the new site you will get a 5% discount off your order...I think that discount is still active...


----------



## pieguy (Jan 5, 2012)

Any way to tell if you're allergic to EO? Like would an injection of straight EO let you know immediately? I'm about to go on a homebrewing spree and don't wanna make a bunch of gear i'm allergic too.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

^^just brew a small batch of something, use 1 gram of raws...maybe tne in oil or some shit...

Maybe 10 or 20ml of it and inject 1ml and see if you have a reaction like swelling, redness or flu like symptoms...not everyone will have the same reaction to EO


----------



## jordandiamond (Jan 5, 2012)

*Cracked Two 150ml Nalgene Filter Bottles At Less Thank 10psi*

Last month, I brewed 150ml of Primo -- twice.  And both times the nalgene bottom container cracked at under 10psi.  

Have I just been lucky?  I've probably brewed test and tren a couple dozen times using various .22 filters -- and none cracked.  But I put primo in, and bam!

Anyone else crack theirs?

~jc

PS: Yep, I'm posting because the Primo cracked.  At about a zillion times more expensive than test, it's murphy's law.  I've read about folks who've spilled their filters . . . since they're so light, it's easy to do . . . and I wouldnn't wanna do it with Primo.....



~jo





ABSolut said:


> So my stupid Nalgene collector bottle cracked. I planned on using the 33mm media bottle I had with the filter, but it didn't fit. I used the plastic collector and it cracked at 5-6 psi. What a POS. Good thing it was only a hairline crack. No oil leaked out, but some air bubbles came in due to the vacuum. Funny thing is the oil stopped dripping down when there is no vacuum. But when I disconnect the tubing and pump, the oil started dripping down again and alot faster than when there was vacuum. The heck? I let it sit and filter the rest of my brew. Not sure if I should get another bottle filter (one that fits my media bottle!) and refilter...


----------



## Dannie (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I just did my 1st ever home made AAS  40ml of EQ at 250mg/ml Filtered and baked, looks good. Although I need to wait another 4 weeks till I start jabbing it. 

I need to homebrew some Test E,  Preferably at 300mg/ml or higher without the use of EO as I am allergic to it.  

Can you share some good recipes for high concentration Test E ?


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bro, you can go up to 500mg/ml without using EO...   Test E is EASY to work with, almost as easy as EQ IMO.  Some people don't even use BB for 250mg/ml.  I personally would use BB to thin it out since I enjoy small pins.   Test E- Just go wit 2% BA and 10%BB with GSO for 300mg/ml.  There are so many possible recipes for this, so I just posted one that will be a bit thinner.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jan 8, 2012)

anxious1 said:


> I have looked all over for EO... It is expensive everywhere. RS is cheaper than some places... The liter should last you a VERY long time.



LeMelange is much cheaper


----------



## GT 500 (Jan 9, 2012)

LeMelange  from what i know is not pharmacy grade 
some people had bad experience 
and it can be from lot of things


----------



## GT 500 (Jan 9, 2012)

any good recipe for test e  that is higher than  450mg  and without EO
 is ther any chart for oil Viscosity or what is the thinst oil


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 9, 2012)

RS's EO looks and feels much better, (I know it isn't pharm grade) however.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jan 9, 2012)

> *Please Note:*  Although all of the solvents and  chemicals we sell are all originally USP or NF grade, they are purchased  in bulk containers and re-bottled.  The re-bottling process takes place  in a very clean environment, with the utmost care for maintaining the  product's purity.  However, since the re-bottling process does not take  place in an FDA certified clean room, these products are technically no  longer USP or NF grade.  However, we guarantee the original potency of  all re-bottled products.



that pretty much negates anything about it being USP grade. 

You guys ever read the standards and requirements for an FDA clean room?


----------



## anxious1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree, and RS says the same thing.   I have been in a clean room, and have looked into how they are made/ maintained. (looked into hardware manufacturing) It is insanely expensive, and labor intensive to build, let alone maintain the clean environment. I believe the site also went on to explain that's why USP NF grade is so much more expensive.   In my above post I stated I knew how it WASN'T pharm (USP) grade.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 9, 2012)

once it's filtered it shouldn't matter a whole lot though whether it's pharm grade right?



Also what concentration of Test E can one go up to without EO and without it being extremely painful?


----------



## GT 500 (Jan 10, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Also what concentration of Test E can one go up to without EO and without it being extremely painful?


i am looking for the same thing


----------



## Raylike (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Rick,
Sorry to hijack this thread late in the day. I was hoping you could help me some info please.I dont have enough posts to pm you,sorry.
Any chance i could send you a email or something.

Those labels are smoking!!!


----------



## GT 500 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## GT 500 (Jan 22, 2012)

what is the best membrane  for EO     
and what is the best for high viscosity oils


----------



## UA_Iron (Jan 23, 2012)

GT 500 said:


> what is the best membrane  for EO
> and what is the best for high viscosity oils



PVDF is the best membrane. 

PTFE is more universally compatible from a material standpoint, but the membranes tend to clog faster than the PVDF which is also a very good choice.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaking of filter types, does anybody's millipore syringe filter melt after about 30-50ml of oil? I heat my oil and use 2%/20%/eo+GSO and the pressure cracks the filter every time. kinda sucks only getting 50ml per filter.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 23, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Speaking of filter types, does anybody's millipore syringe filter melt after about 30-50ml of oil? I heat my oil and use 2%/20%/eo+GSO and the pressure cracks the filter every time. kinda sucks only getting 50ml per filter.


I've been using the same ones and no problems at all so far...




View attachment 39608


----------



## yerg (Jan 23, 2012)

whats that^^ lmao im kidding


----------



## rick89 (Jan 24, 2012)

Raylike said:


> Hey Rick,
> Sorry to hijack this thread late in the day. I was hoping you could help me some info please.I dont have enough posts to pm you,sorry.
> Any chance i could send you a email or something.
> 
> Those labels are smoking!!!



yes mate go for it

ricky89@hushmail

just explain who you are buddy as get alot of messages lol


----------



## FordFan (Jan 24, 2012)

Never seen one of those, is that the new Trojan condom?


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 24, 2012)

^^yessir..it's for my lil penis


----------



## FordFan (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate them fuckers (syringe filters). I keep a couple for "backup".  I'm hooked on stericups now man. For a few bucks more, you can have hands free filtering.


----------



## rick89 (Jan 28, 2012)

anybody cap?? or no anything about capping as in the flip top caps that go over rubber on top of vial?


----------



## colochine (Jan 28, 2012)

rick89 said:


> anybody cap?? or no anything about capping as in the flip top caps that go over rubber on top of vial?



What about them? You need 20mm flip tops butyl stoppers and a 20mm flip top crimper.

Sterile gear goes in the sterile vial, sterile butyl stopper goes in the vial and 20mm flip top goes over that then crimp.


----------



## rick89 (Jan 28, 2012)

colochine said:


> What about them? You need 20mm flip tops butyl stoppers and a 20mm flip top crimper.
> 
> Sterile gear goes in the sterile vial, sterile butyl stopper goes in the vial and 20mm flip top goes over that then crimp.



is it possible to put the tops on ready crimped sterile vials I have filled, ?? would I need a crimper to do so??


thanks buddy


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 28, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I hate them fuckers (syringe filters). I keep a couple for "backup". I'm hooked on stericups now man. For a few bucks more, you can have hands free filtering.


 
It is a lil of a pain, but the shit is easy for me...

I would like to use the stericup setup but I am retarted and need a detailed step by step on how to along with pics


----------



## yerg (Jan 28, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> It is a lil of a pain, but the shit is easy for me...
> 
> I would like to use the stericup setup but I am retarted and need a detailed step by step on how to along with pics


 stick with syringe filters IMO... for personal


----------



## Jetto (Feb 13, 2012)

Going to attempt tne/dbol 75/25. Trying to make it painless and able to shoot through a slin. hows this recipe look?
 20% guaiacol 20% BB 2% BA 50/50 eo/safflower oil
Or should I try using peg300?


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 13, 2012)

Jetto said:


> Going to attempt tne/dbol 75/25. Trying to make it painless and able to shoot through a slin. hows this recipe look?
> 20% guaiacol 20% BB 2% BA 50/50 eo/safflower oil
> Or should I try using peg300?


 
That recipe will be good...no need for the peg..


----------



## Jetto (Feb 14, 2012)

Think I could get away without the eo? Not a fan of it but will use if I have to. Maybe doing a 50/50 mct/safflower blend to thin?


----------



## probuilder (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

Anybody has a good receipe for Testoplex 300 ?
I don't know either the prompt Testosterone types and mgs, just it contains 5 type of it.

Thanks !


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

I love brewing my own it is part of my over all hobby.


----------



## Gold Ion (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey dudes ! 

I see a shit load of Sus 250, Deca 250 & Enanthate 250 !
Top quality disco shit !
Does anyone want to see it to ??

Must be in Canada to see this to !


----------



## Fech89 (Mar 1, 2012)

What are the best types of filters to use. I ve gotten some millipore filters before and they just seem to crack at 10psi.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 2, 2012)

Jetto said:


> Think I could get away without the eo? Not a fan of it but will use if I have to. Maybe doing a 50/50 mct/safflower blend to thin?


 
You probably can get away without the EO, but I like to make my TNE at 50/50 (gso/eo)...makes it nice and thin



probuilder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody has a good receipe for Testoplex 300 ?
> I don't know either the prompt Testosterone types and mgs, just it contains 5 type of it.
> ...


 
There is a testoplex300 raw powder?


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 2, 2012)

Fech89 said:


> What are the best types of filters to use. I ve gotten some millipore filters before and they just seem to crack at 10psi.


 
I use millipore syringe filters myself...just use less pressure


----------



## Fech89 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've used syringe filters before too but I don't have all day to sit around and do that.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 4, 2012)

Gold Ion said:


> Hey dudes !
> 
> I see a shit load of Sus 250, Deca 250 & Enanthate 250 !
> Top quality disco shit !
> ...





Nope...... Please take a hike


----------



## dwmer (Mar 4, 2012)

That guy is an idiot, lol wtf is disco? discount maybe?

Brundel,

Is transdermal test propionate possible or do I need to strip the ester?  Would you make it at 50mg/ml in hand sanitizer?  

Btw, the formeron stripped several pounds of test bloat off me in the first week. Good shit, I'll be back for more.  Too soon to speak about the acnedren.


----------



## GT 500 (Mar 5, 2012)

any one bought test cyp or e   how is the quality


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 5, 2012)

GT 500 said:


> any one bought test cyp or e how is the quality


 
Depends on your source...if you trust your source you should be gtg..!


----------



## dwmer (Mar 12, 2012)

dwmer said:


> Is transdermal test propionate possible or do I need to strip the ester?  Would you make it at 50mg/ml in hand sanitizer?



Can anyone give advice on this?


----------



## belske (Mar 13, 2012)

for how long you can hold the raw powder before its useless? 1,2 or more years


----------



## alextg (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry for the off-topic ... Just wanted to say ... Best thread ever ! Been reading it as a guest for ages ! Keep up the good work and educate us ! Brundel


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 25, 2012)

just to recap as this thread is huge, I want the millipore stericup or steritop that goes on a glass media bottle I guess? Also is research supply the best place to go or is there somewhere better that carries everything?


----------



## FordFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> just to recap as this thread is huge, I want the millipore stericup or steritop that goes on a glass media bottle I guess? Also is research supply the best place to go or is there somewhere better that carries everything?



I would get the disposable millipore stericup.  Use it, chunk it. research supply has changed names also.  Haven't ordered since they changed.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 25, 2012)

Gotcha, is the stericup only good for one use? Say I get 150ml one I toss it after 150ml or is there a way to change the filters or anything like that?


edit: anyone have issues with dora lately that I should be worried about?


----------



## alextg (Mar 26, 2012)

150ml Millipore Stericup Complete Filter (Qty. 1) | Complete Filter Units | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply

You get one of these and with the help of a hand pump you have your filtered gear in notime.After its filtered just put it to a sterile vial.
Yeah toss it ... afterall it only costs 10$


----------



## FordFan (Mar 26, 2012)

for kicks, take a peak at the 250ml.  I think it's only like $3-4 more.  The benefit to the stericup is not having to physically filter the gear. pour it in the top.  set your psi, and wait.  as you've prob. read, don't go high on the psi.  I only go to 3 1/2 psi max.  I don't want to break the cup.

enjoy!!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 3, 2012)

what hand pump are you guys using, I remember hearing pep boys or something similar carried a pump for brakes that would work with the stericups? Also is there a cheaper place for grapeseed oii, preferably a local place I can just grab it. I'm seeing it much cheaper on some other sites than on research supply but not 100% sure if it's safe to use?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 3, 2012)

Also I was thinking of possibly doing some test base in the future but have only heard of recipes using guaicol, reading up on it I'm unsure whether it's safe? Here's an example of a post I found

http://sourceauthority.net/index.php...4440-guaiacol/

Special 
thanks to Skeng for his invaluable help.


Acute toxicity of guaiacol 
administered subcutaneously in the mouse. Mart?nez Enriquez ME, Del Villar A, 
Chauvet D, Lopez Valle A, Susano Pompeyo M, Campos Sep?lveda AE. Source 
Departamento de Farmacolog?a, Facultad de Medicina, Universidad Nacional Aut? 
noma de M?xico, M?xico. elenamm@servidor.unam.mx

Abstract

Guaiacol 
is a compound used as expectorant. In Mexico City, this product is being 
illegally used for aesthetic treatment with fatal results. The aim of this study 
is to confirm the lethal toxicity documented in humans. Male Swiss Webster mice 
(CFW) 30-45g were employed. Dose-response curves to guaiacol were performed by 
subcutaneous administration (6.25-400 microl/40g). Basal temperature was 
recorded 30-120 min following administration of guaiacol. Animals were 
continuously observed for 120 min after guaiacol administration, lethality and 
toxicity manifestations were recorded. Depending of the dose, high toxicity was 
observed; sub lethal doses (6.25-12.5 microl/40 g) produced tachycardia and 
hyperactivity, follow by sedation, hypnosis, high hypothermic effect (loss of 6 
degrees C) dyspnea, myoclonus, hematuria, blindness, abdominal distension and in 
higher doses (25-400 microl/40 g) lethal effect. Necropsy showed hepatic and 
renal necrosis, pulmonary edema, hemorrhages and bladder clotting. We concluded 
that guaiacol is an extremely toxic product (toxic rating class 5) whose use 
should be restricted or banned.

So 1) the doses some of you fellas are 
using are causing dyspnea (shortness of breath) which is one of the sides there 
indicating a similar dose but I assume lower than what they're 
testing.

2) I was right, liver metabolism and some is just pissed out but 
it causes damage to both along the way."



Is there reason to be worried or am I being a pussy? I might as well ask now, what's a good percentage of guaicol to use in 100mg/ml test base? Assuming 2%BA 18%BB?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> what hand pump are you guys using, I remember hearing pep boys or something similar carried a pump for brakes that would work with the stericups? Also is there a cheaper place for grapeseed oii, preferably a local place I can just grab it. I'm seeing it much cheaper on some other sites than on research supply but not 100% sure if it's safe to use?



Just get the hand pump from research supply

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## smartlooker_ (Apr 4, 2012)

homebrewed a  bold cyp 150 mg/ml from chinese source last week. frontloaded and wow,  im still in pain more than 5 days after. feverish and painful, injection sites are raised and one part is like golf ball-hard.

yesterday, i pinned bold cyp but diluted 1:1 with homebrewed test cyp. it was more tolerable, tho not painless. 

now im trying to create sterile oil to dilute b.c. further... can i just add 1% ba (using the steroid powder calculator) then run it through a whatman filter?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 5, 2012)

the D lady's trying to charge me an arm and a leg for some test, are you guys still paying this?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 5, 2012)

No source talk bro. Ur gonna get the thread locked

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 5, 2012)

smartlooker_ said:


> homebrewed a  bold cyp 150 mg/ml from chinese source last week. frontloaded and wow,  im still in pain more than 5 days after. feverish and painful, injection sites are raised and one part is like golf ball-hard.
> 
> yesterday, i pinned bold cyp but diluted 1:1 with homebrewed test cyp. it was more tolerable, tho not painless.
> 
> now im trying to create sterile oil to dilute b.c. further... can i just add 1% ba (using the steroid powder calculator) then run it through a whatman filter?



It's like a wicked chain.  Most stuff apparently comes from china, and the chinese have zero value of human life.  So when you get UG or homebrew from chinese powders how does one ever tell if it is legit?


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 6, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> It's like a wicked chain. Most stuff apparently comes from china, and the chinese have zero value of human life. So when you get UG or homebrew from chinese powders how does one ever tell if it is legit?



Either melting point test or pin and do bloodwork


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 7, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Either melting point test or pin and do bloodwork



Will the filters catch heavy metals if it's contaminated?


----------



## hill450 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got some test cyp coming from Chinese source. It is supposed to smell like vinegar. Hoping I don't have to do the damn melting point test in my shitty oven.

Also can I dose cyp at 250mg/ml? All recipes are 200mg/ml. I'm new to home brewing


----------



## smartlooker_ (Apr 13, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Got some test cyp coming from Chinese source. It is supposed to smell like vinegar. Hoping I don't have to do the damn melting point test in my shitty oven.
> 
> Also can I dose cyp at 250mg/ml? All recipes are 200mg/ml. I'm new to home brewing



mine doesnt smell like vinegar. also chinese sourced. i always do 250 mg/ml 2%ba 20% bb in grape seed oil carrier


----------



## hill450 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just from what I've read it has a smell like vinegar? I did read recipes right after I posted that that outlined 250mg/ml. Some also said cyp crashed easy? Hell I don't even know what that would look like.


----------



## sledgehammer (Apr 14, 2012)

I need a link to some type of syringe or something to draw out of a media bottle to fill smaller bottles... any help?


----------



## alextg (Apr 14, 2012)

sledgehammer said:


> I need a link to some type of syringe or something to draw out of a media bottle to fill smaller bottles... any help?



Just get a regular syringe and do the job ... If solution is very thick , get a bigger needle , like a 18G one ...


----------



## FordFan (Apr 14, 2012)

fill 50 or 100ml vials (nurse vials).  then pull out as needed and put in 10ml vials.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys can I use something like Now foods grape seed oil? its much cheaper than the "usp" oils at research supply. Like 10 bucks for over 400ml at amazon. Any ideas?


----------



## alextg (Apr 16, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Hey guys can I use something like Now foods grape seed oil? its much cheaper than the "usp" oils at research supply. Like 10 bucks for over 400ml at amazon. Any ideas?



why dont you go and buy unfiltered GSO from some local store ? after all you will filter the whole mixture ... I found some local store near me that sells 1lt GSO for 18euro ...


----------



## hill450 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was going to do that but forgot to look when I was there last. I will definitely check that out but thats pretty well the same price. And I don't necessarily need a liter sitting around getting old. That would take me a while to use. Just wanted to make sure I could use something like that. I know I will be filtering it all. Thanks

EDIT: Its actually cheaper now, $8.72 per 16 ounces. So this would be cheaper than buying in the store.


----------



## probuilder (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anybody know a receipe to brew GHRP-6 ?

Thanks !!


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Will the filters catch heavy metals if it's contaminated?



I use the Millipore .22 pore size syringe filters and that shit should and better catch heavy metals


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

So I royally fucked up a batch of TNE not sure what went wrong. This is what I used

2%BA
15% BB
10% Guaiacol
25% EO
Topped off with GSO

I heated it and it was good then it crashed in the stericup during filtration. Pretty much a total fucking loss of an entire batch. I'm pissed cause the guaiacol and EO aren't cheap at all.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So I royally fucked up a batch of TNE not sure what went wrong. This is what I used
> 
> 2%BA
> 15% BB
> ...



Try the recipe I give you without the bb. Did you brew in stages? Before filtering I let mine sit for about 2 hrs to see if it would crash. Warmed, then filtered. What were your amounts of each. Maybe miscalculation?


----------



## hill450 (Apr 24, 2012)

If anyone ever reads this anymore I've got a question. I'm going to make some test cyp soon and planning to use millipore 33mm .22 sterile syringe filters. Will I just run all the oil, solvents, and powder through the syringe filter into 10ml vials then run an additional 3ml of oil through the syringe filter into the last vial? I don't know how much it will hold in the filter and I don't want to dilute my gear or anything.

Thanks


----------



## PurePersian (Apr 24, 2012)

hill450 said:


> If anyone ever reads this anymore I've got a question. I'm going to make some test cyp soon and planning to use millipore 33mm .22 sterile syringe filters. Will I just run all the oil, solvents, and powder through the syringe filter into 10ml vials then run an additional 3ml of oil through the syringe filter into the last vial? I don't know how much it will hold in the filter and I don't want to dilute my gear or anything.
> 
> Thanks


I dont see a question up their brother seems like your just saying what you are going to do and waiting for a response. Goto basskiller they have a great article on brewing cyp. also you forgot the heating stage in what you wrote above.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 24, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> I dont see a question up their brother seems like your just saying what you are going to do and waiting for a response. Goto basskiller they have a great article on brewing cyp. also you forgot the heating stage in what you wrote above.



Well yea I know to heat it I just didn't know how much oil to put through the syringe after I have filtered everything? Ya know to get all the left over stuff out of the filter? Not really a hormone specific question just home brew in genereal


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 24, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> So I royally fucked up a batch of TNE not sure what went wrong. This is what I used
> 
> 2%BA
> 15% BB
> ...



What's the concentration your trying to make and how many ml's?

I started low and made 50ml of TNE @ 100mg/ml using the following...

2%ba, 20% bb, 20%guaiacol, 50%eo and 50%gso


----------



## alextg (Apr 25, 2012)

Im gonna be making 160ml's of 300mg test enth and 160mls of 300mg boldenone.Will a 2% ba , 18%bb and gso be sufficient to hold them (and be kinda painless) or do i need EO ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 25, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> What's the concentration your trying to make and how many ml's?
> 
> I started low and made 50ml of TNE @ 100mg/ml using the following...
> 
> 2%ba, 20% bb, 20%guaiacol, 50%eo and 50%gso




I tried to make a BUNCH at 100mg/ml. Not going to say the exact amount but it was a LOT. I will have to try again in smaller batches. 

I went ahead and made some prop just to show myself that I still had it in me.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 25, 2012)

alextg said:


> Im gonna be making 160ml's of 300mg test enth and 160mls of 300mg boldenone.Will a 2% ba , 18%bb and gso be sufficient to hold them (and be kinda painless) or do i need EO ?



I'd def use EO to thin it out...I made 300mg/ml test e with not much EO and the shit was extremely painfull...

while I loaded up a syringe the shit looked like syrup while the syringe was loading..



SloppyJ said:


> I tried to make a BUNCH at 100mg/ml. Not going to say the exact amount but it was a LOT. I will have to try again in smaller batches.
> I went ahead and made some prop just to show myself that I still had it in me.




I like the idea of smaller batches with TNE since it can be a bitch to get to hold at higher mg's...good luck!


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

alextg said:


> Im gonna be making 160ml's of 300mg test enth and 160mls of 300mg boldenone.Will a 2% ba , 18%bb and gso be sufficient to hold them (and be kinda painless) or do i need EO ?



If this is your first time making this blend bro, try making like 40 or 50ml to make sure it holds..i dont see it being a problem especially with the EO but still sure would suck to lose 160ml.

i make eq at 600mg/ml with just oil and ba..thick as hell but painless haha..


----------



## alextg (Apr 27, 2012)

It not a blend ... they are seperate.300mg test e and 300mg boldon ... most of the guys said that i dont need EO for such concentrations , but i'll but some EO to make it thinner and a bit more painless.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh I got ya 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## hill450 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well might as well share my first home brewing experience. I can safely say fuck syringe filters and I will never use them again. I was filtering and i noticed it was leaking where the syringe attaches to the filter. It eventually came apart and the luer lock part on the filter looked all deteriorated. I guess the gear did that? Idk? So I've lost what was in that filter and have started again with a new one. Hopefully I can get this filtered before it fucks up too. I'm going to use the stericup method from here on out. This is too big of a pain in the ass, especially when it seems like I'm losing a lot.

Only question I have about the stericups is how do you get the gear out of the bottom once it is filtered? I don't have one yet and was curious.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 30, 2012)

you were probably pressing to hard bro...when i syringe filter i use 3ml syringes..easier to push withouth blowing the filter out


----------



## hill450 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just figured blowing the filter out meant blowing the internals out. I did have to push pretty hard though and had a huge fucking syringe. Oh well first time live and learn


----------



## Fech89 (May 3, 2012)

Are there any sure ways to test my powders to make sure they are 100% legit.


----------



## hill450 (May 3, 2012)

You can use a lab but since its an illegal substance so good luck with that. You can also go by melting point. Its less scientific and accurate but it should work. I've never done it but each hormone melts at a different temperature. Test E is sticky at room temperature I think and EQ is liquid, to name a few.


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 3, 2012)

Anyone know where to get a scale that measures to the tenth of a gram?

Looking to cap my own var and dbol, thanks!


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Amazon probably has them


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

They do I just checked, they'll run you about 15 bucks.


----------



## alextg (May 11, 2012)

Don't pump at 15psi ... i think its too much and your filter will brake ... 3-5psi will do the job just fine and you'll be safe.


----------



## overburdened (May 22, 2012)

sometimesilift said:


> ive been checking out each sponsor and for the life of me cant figure out which one offers this? a little help please


really aren't supposed to be asking this on this site bro... you haven't looked enough... there is a sponsor on here that is 100%legit that ONLY sells raws!!!  it's not hard to find...


----------



## pain2gain (Jun 6, 2012)

Omg #2091 posts and I just spent days reading the lot, but I have gained so much from this thread so massive thanks to you guys, there will be a happy brewer this side of the pond very soon.


----------



## StrongEctoGenes (Aug 11, 2012)

damn im only on page 23 of this but its the best read i think ive ever found on a steroid forum

can anyone pm me doras email address i really dont want to get scammed on alibaba

thanks bros


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 13, 2012)

What's the concentration your trying to make and how many ml's?

I started low and made 50ml of TNE @ 100mg/ml using the following...

2%ba, 20% bb, 20%guaiacol, 50%eo and 50%gso'


....bro that's 142%....


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 13, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> What's the concentration your trying to make and how many ml's?
> 
> I started low and made 50ml of TNE @ 100mg/ml using the following...
> 
> 2%ba, 20% bb, 20%guaiacol, 50%eo and 50%gso



bro that's 142%


----------



## pain2gain (Aug 14, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> bro that's 142%



I think he just means he used half and half oil/EO whatever that is in mls


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 15, 2012)

pain2gain said:


> I think he just means he used half and half oil/EO whatever that is in mls


My fault.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 16, 2012)

Keith,

For the Dbol i use 1.5mls guiaicol for each gram.  I don't push the melt through a filter into the oil for this one.  I pour the hot melt into the oil, use something clear, if you use GSO it will turn a little black.  After i pour a gram into 16.5 ml oil with .5 BA i slowly stir it because it can crash if you aggresively try to mix it off the rip.  after i stir it slowly three or four seperate times and let it sit a couple hours i heat it up and push it through a .45 IU.  Like i said in my PM don't try to push it higher than 50mg.  If you use light yellow oil it will look a little orange if you used enough Guiaicol.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 16, 2012)

Badass Thanks man
Gonna give it a try in a few weeks


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 16, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Badass Thanks man
> Gonna give it a try in a few weeks


Yeah, it's a pretty good way to use Dbol if you don't mind shooting at least once a day *?(i like shooting anyway)*


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ya plus people seem to like the benefits more that way vs oral

U ever made inj drol?  If so how did u like it and how did u make it


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 17, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Ya plus people seem to like the benefits more that way vs oral
> 
> U ever made inj drol?  If so how did u like it and how did u make it


I haven't ever tried with anadrol so i don't know.  Whenever i try to create an inject-able from what is made for oral i use a little more BA and then i start at a ML of guiaicol and go up when making the melt.  I either push the melt through a whatman and purge with PEG or pour it into oil and let it settle before filtering.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2012)

Keith,


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 19, 2012)

Any luck with injectable anavar? I tried with guaiacol, 15mg/ml and it did not work at all.


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 20, 2012)

nope.  I only ever tried with the dbol and that was cause i knew there was already an inject-able form (averb0l).  So what do you guys think is the best way to use inj. Dbol?  Is it ok to do a 50mg shot or do you have to do like 30mg twice a day.  I only ever used mine for pre workout pump but i would like to get some feedback on this please.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 16, 2012)

would it be possible to add an ester to a methylated hormone? AKA dbol propionate or something like that lol? I know its not that difficult to add any ester you wish to an injectable base hormone, if you can come across that particular acid but they are regulated...


Still if one could source the acids would it be as simple to esterify one of the orals as it is with test base or something like that? My chemistry knowledge is limited so this may be a very dumb question but if so it would make injectable orals work alot better


----------



## Kublai (Sep 21, 2012)

Tons of great info in this thread


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 22, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> would it be possible to add an ester to a methylated hormone? AKA dbol propionate or something like that lol? I know its not that difficult to add any ester you wish to an injectable base hormone, if you can come across that particular acid but they are regulated...
> 
> 
> Still if one could source the acids would it be as simple to esterify one of the orals as it is with test base or something like that? My chemistry knowledge is limited so this may be a very dumb question but if so it would make injectable orals work alot better



Adding an ester to Dbol would be so awsome.  You said you could add an ester to test base easily.  How does one go about that.  Are you saying there are acids or something that do this?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2012)

You can get inj dbol and abombs, but they are without esters


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 4, 2012)

Any one found any Formestane Acetate?  It's OTc so don't bust by balls about looking for a source.  I need the acetate version so i can Make it IM inj.


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 10, 2012)

I've brewed test E without BA or BB and it went ok... Do you know if I could do the same with Equipoise, since it's liquid?


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 14, 2012)

TREMBO said:


> I've brewed test E without BA or BB and it went ok... Do you know if I could do the same with Equipoise, since it's liquid?



Total saturation, with test E and test Deca. is at almost three hundred mg/ml so, no, you don't need sovent to suspend it but you should always use about 1% BA for anti-microbial reasons as well as a preservative.  The BB is often used for thinning the product rather than for its use as a suspending agent.


----------



## brundel (Oct 21, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> Any one found any Formestane Acetate?  It's OTc so don't bust by balls about looking for a source.  I need the acetate version so i can Make it IM inj.



I take it you never found it?
Your just gonna have to go with TD or oral. As we discussed, your never gonna get Form base into a solution. 
Formestane works great as a transdermal though and if you eat enough it works great as an oral.

Formeron is a great choice


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> I take it you never found it?
> Your just gonna have to go with TD or oral. As we discussed, your never gonna get Form base into a solution.
> Formestane works great as a transdermal though and if you eat enough it works great as an oral.
> 
> Formeron is a great choice



Thanks bro.  I have 100g's coming pretty soon.  I'm just gonna do what you told me to do 110mg 3x's/day oral


----------



## brundel (Oct 23, 2012)

A buddy of mine got his pro card using Formestane as his only ai.
Trust me.....at the right dose the shits magic. Great balance of AI and PH.


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone got some experience homebrewing l-carnitine?

You guys think it worth it or it's just another BS supplement?

I've read about brewing it and it's very simple...


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> A buddy of mine got his pro card using Formestane as his only ai.
> Trust me.....at the right dose the shits magic. Great balance of AI and PH.



AI's are typically a bad thing for competition. Flatten you out too much


----------



## Spoona (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys, new member from aus, tried to get some ugl gear in with no luck yet,been reading this thread, gunna try n brew some test E, dont know any source for powder or good sites to get what i need, would really appreciate some help in both of these. pm if your able to help.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 19, 2012)

Stericup question.  If I were mixing up a few different batches of gear say 50 ml of each could I run them all through the stericup one after the next ( changing out receiver bottles after each) or is it a must to swap out the upper unit and use a new one for each mix?  In my mind as long as the solvents and suspension are the same it should not be a problem.   What I am getting at is can the 125ml handle more fluid than 125ml or is that it's max capacity and how will you know when it's shot/reached max filter capacity?  I am not worried about a little test p getting into my test e or my tren....


----------



## Fech89 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can someone pm, i need a new source (legit, someone you've used preferably), been homebrewing for years now and my sources are no longer in the business.


----------



## pain2gain (Dec 21, 2012)

Swfl said:


> Stericup question.  If I were mixing up a few different batches of gear say 50 ml of each could I run them all through the stericup one after the next ( changing out receiver bottles after each) or is it a must to swap out the upper unit and use a new one for each mix?  In my mind as long as the solvents and suspension are the same it should not be a problem.   What I am getting at is can the 125ml handle more fluid than 125ml or is that it's max capacity and how will you know when it's shot/reached max filter capacity?  I am not worried about a little test p getting into my test e or my tren....




Ideally a 125ml filter unit should filter 125ml then be thrown and a 500ml one 500ml and so on, that's not to say that sometimes a filter may have some life left in it after its capacity has been run trough but that's something you'd have to judge on a case by case basis.
Personally I just stick to the above.


----------



## Asphyx (Dec 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> Like this for example. This is a stericup filter but the procedure is similar.
> Notice the 4ml of GSO in the big syringe.
> Thats for flushing.
> In retrospect I probably should have flushed with more cause those filters are pretty big.
> Lazy tren powder conversion.


Im a bit slow here, my english is not the best.. But the whole point of doing it this way is to filter it faster.. But if I try to put the filtered solution into smaller vials then i have to filter AGAIN??  And do I have to throw the stericup away after each batch? Or can I keep the stericup and only exchange the filter?


----------



## Swfl (Dec 23, 2012)

I just finished my first three brews which were, Test P 250mg/ml 20ml  a blend of Tren A 75mg and Masteron 100mg for a  total of 30ml.  And Primo 50mg/ml I was feeling a little more confident on this one and did 100 ml.  The test crashed but the blend and Primo went beautiful... Thanks to all who posted info here. Without your help, I would never had been able to do this.  I fixed the test by adding some BB. It's holding perfectly now.

Thanks again!


----------



## brundel (Dec 23, 2012)

Asphyx said:


> Im a bit slow here, my english is not the best.. But the whole point of doing it this way is to filter it faster.. But if I try to put the filtered solution into smaller vials then i have to filter AGAIN??  And do I have to throw the stericup away after each batch? Or can I keep the stericup and only exchange the filter?



Well...faster yes but also easier. Small syringe filters are a huge pain in the ass and you have to do all the work.
With this setup you just pump a few times and watch it go.....

Not seen in this pic is a septa top. Once filtration is finished you detach the filter and attach a top to the receiver which has a rubber stopper like a giant vial.
You then draw the sterile gear from the receiver and fill vials. If you do it quickly and carefully there is little chance of infecting the batch.  I have done it many times with no issues.

You cant reuse the filter. You can reuse the receiver but youll have to sterilize it and since its plastic its probably better to not.
The receiver filter combo is like 9$ so just buy a new one.

SEPTA TOP


----------



## Asphyx (Dec 24, 2012)

Shit... Ill save thousands $$$ Hahaha


----------



## Asphyx (Dec 26, 2012)

next question, (although Im getting the hang of it, it isnt rocket science really )
A supplier has the regular tests; cyp, ena, prop etc. etc. But he also have something called Testosterone Base....
Do I need to buy the Base AND the Cyp (as a example) and mix these two together to get Testo Cyp?


----------



## ls1x (Dec 26, 2012)

Asphyx said:


> next question, (although Im getting the hang of it, it isnt rocket science really )
> A supplier has the regular tests; cyp, ena, prop etc. etc. But he also have something called Testosterone Base....
> Do I need to buy the Base AND the Cyp (as a example) and mix these two together to get Testo Cyp?



Test base is test without an ester. So it hits almost instant. Great for pre workout. Enanthate is just an ester attached to the test hormone to cause it to release slower. Therefore lasting longer.


----------



## Asphyx (Dec 26, 2012)

Ahaaa, thanks! Man I learn so much on this forum, thanks everyone for your great great patience hahaha


----------



## brundel (Dec 26, 2012)

You dont want test base. Test base is painful and needs to be injected Every day min...twice a day is better.
Just go with cyp.


----------



## bawkin (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello all i have a couple problems if someone can help me i have some guiacol 50ml i ordered it's almost a solid in the bottle does anyone know if this is normal do i warm it up? Also i have sustonon powder 50gs pre mixed i would like a solid recipe. thank you


----------



## ElliotV (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey.  Newer to this site but have an interest in the whole "brewing" world.  I'm a physical chemist during the day but synthesis (and some analytical) has a small piece of my heart.  I'm doing a side research project (not for personal use I'm a girl- it's just for sh*ts and giggles)  and going around buying stuff from websites and testing it, adding/deleting functional groups, testing sterilization techniques, ect.  So far the two sites I've tried ordering from one was completely bogus and the other ~60% mannitol.  My references are from sig al (FTNMR) so I'm pretty sure they're good.  Anyway, once I find an inexpensive legit resource I'd like to try out some other ideas anyone has!  I've gotten a few off of here so far.  And if anyone has some tips or tricks from own experiences I'd love the advice.  

Also- I'm trying this two different ways.  "backyard brewing" style and 797 regulation to see the difference in microbial growth.  

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 23, 2013)

brundel said:


> A buddy of mine got his pro card using Formestane as his only ai.
> Trust me.....at the right dose the shits magic. Great balance of AI and PH.


Sorry it took me so long to give you credit for your advice but the Formestane really impressed me.  I took off completely for like 10 weeks and right now i'm doing like 500mg/test Isocaproate/wk    600mg/Tren E/wk and like 250mg of Formestane per week and i feel F*****g awsome.  No Nolv just formestane.  My weight is 200 and my arms are pushing 19".  Not gonna lie, my diet could b a lot better and as such my waist is 33" and that's not that great at 5'5"  i can't believe how little hormone i have to use after only taking 10 weeks off.  I used to use like 1000 mg of test, 1000mg of Deca and 1000mg of EQ per week and i didn't feel nearly as good or motivated to work out as i do now.  you were right Brundel.  The Formestane is the shit.


Much gratitude,
Aaron


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 23, 2013)

I meant 250-300mg daily on the Formestane.....oops


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 23, 2013)

My God.....I can attest to that!  I had a test comming up in 2011 that may have included Hormone as well as the usual illicit drugs and oh my lord that stuff was a pain in the ass, thighs, delts, tri's and i had to even go with bi's a couple times cause every thing else was sooooo SORE.  i'll never use anything with test base from now on except the topical gel Brundel showed us how to make with hand sanitizer.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry about the placement of the above message,  this was in reference to Brundels post about the difficulty with using Test Base......Sorry about that.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 23, 2013)

ElliotV said:


> Hey.  Newer to this site but have an interest in the whole "brewing" world.  I'm a physical chemist during the day but synthesis (and some analytical) has a small piece of my heart.  I'm doing a side research project (not for personal use I'm a girl- it's just for sh*ts and giggles)  and going around buying stuff from websites and testing it, adding/deleting functional groups, testing sterilization techniques, ect.  So far the two sites I've tried ordering from one was completely bogus and the other ~60% mannitol.  My references are from sig al (FTNMR) so I'm pretty sure they're good.  Anyway, once I find an inexpensive legit resource I'd like to try out some other ideas anyone has!  I've gotten a few off of here so far.  And if anyone has some tips or tricks from own experiences I'd love the advic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's awsome, please post your results i'm sure everyone will be very interested.


----------



## Aaron S. (Jan 25, 2013)

bawkin said:


> Hello all i have a couple problems if someone can help me i have some guiacol 50ml i ordered it's almost a solid in the bottle does anyone know if this is normal do i warm it up? Also i have sustonon powder 50gs pre mixed i would like a solid recipe. thank you


I have never seen guiacol in a solid form.  Its always been in liquid for me but mabe there is something i don't know.  It wouldn't be the first time.  I can't imagine why a solvent would come in solid formm


----------



## Thunderdog (Feb 21, 2013)

I am interested in home brew. can you give me any advise..?


----------



## Asphyx (Feb 22, 2013)

Quick question about recipes,
I had a look at the powder calculators, but they do not include EO..
If my recipe says 35% EO, does that mean 35% of total liquid or 35% eo and 65% oil?

Says like this;
2,2% BA
25% BB
35% EO
Sesame Oil


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 2, 2013)

The most difficult is to get a quality powder.


and greater arrogance is not able to talk about the same in forums ..


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 6, 2013)

Asphyx said:


> Quick question about recipes,
> I had a look at the powder calculators, but they do not include EO..
> If my recipe says 35% EO, does that mean 35% of total liquid or 35% eo and 65% oil?
> 
> ...



Typically, the percentage of EO should be a percentage of the carrier oil volume - though I don't believe that is expressed in the above formulation. The above formulation is expressed identical to the BA and BB percentages, meaning that 35% of the entire solution should be EO. 

It is bad practice to express EO in terms percentages of the entire mixture. I'll give you an example of why its bad:
a recipe calls for 2% BA, 20%BB and 70% EO, 25g Test Enanthate to make 100ml of Test E @ 250mg/ml. 70% by volume of the entire mixture is 70ml. The BA, BB and Test E alone make up 45.585ml, adding 70ml to this mix puts you at 115ml @ 216mg/ml. 

70% of the carrier oil volume is 38.1ml and the rest of the oil volume being 16.33ml.


----------



## Asphyx (Mar 8, 2013)

UA_Iron said:


> Typically, the percentage of EO should be a percentage of the carrier oil volume - though I don't believe that is expressed in the above formulation. The above formulation is expressed identical to the BA and BB percentages, meaning that 35% of the entire solution should be EO.
> 
> It is bad practice to express EO in terms percentages of the entire mixture. I'll give you an example of why its bad:
> a recipe calls for 2% BA, 20%BB and 70% EO, 25g Test Enanthate to make 100ml of Test E @ 250mg/ml. 70% by volume of the entire mixture is 70ml. The BA, BB and Test E alone make up 45.585ml, adding 70ml to this mix puts you at 115ml @ 216mg/ml.
> ...




Thanks,
very helpful!


----------



## Aaron S. (Mar 27, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> It's redundant to filter the oil alone.


I no longer agree with this statement that i made.  Filtering the oil through a .22 then filtering both through a .22 definitely makes it thinner


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good to know brother. I will give it a try sometime.


----------



## bobbyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone had success with Drol in just everclear alone? I tried 5g in 95ml to yield 50mg/ml. It holds in a warm water bath but crashes once cooled. I was thinking of adding more everclear to make it 25mg/ml because it doesn't look like it all falls out. I'm hoping that would fix the problem but some feedback from anyone with better experience would be great before I fuck with it anymore. I plan on running it at 100mg/day so the higher the concentration the better but ill do what I gotta do.


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 7, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> I no longer agree with this statement that i made.  Filtering the oil through a .22 then filtering both through a .22 definitely makes it thinner



agreed. makes you wonder how much crap is in the oil huh?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2013)

it sure does!!


----------



## acejack (Jun 27, 2013)

Using GSO hormones clear with test propi, test enan, Masteron are green?


----------



## jparker (Jul 19, 2013)

I recently brewed my first batch of cyp and, like a retard, used enriched safflower oil. It is Hollywood brand safflower oil and is enriched with vitamin e, dl-beta-tocopheryl. Should I scrap it and get some straight safflower oil or will it be good to go? I went through 5 .22 um millipore syringe filters and still ended up with visible particulates in it. I ordered 5 more filters, planning to re-filter, but if I shouldn't have used the enriched oil I might as well start over.


----------



## Asphyx (Aug 1, 2013)

basskiller said:


> true but if it's too hot, you'll melt the membrane



Hey bro
Been around more than a few times on your webpage, always using tve calculator..

Question; would eq with gso and 20%bb filter smoothly through a .22 steritop filter?


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 13, 2013)

I dont know if im allowed to do this but,email me chrisferrara46@gmail.com and il throw you a great suggestion


----------



## smash1904 (Oct 22, 2013)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Get a vacuum pump and bottle top filters......done.



What kind will not be melted by lets say 20% bb and 80% eo...


----------



## smash1904 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just fishing around cause I had been using bbp and they're gone, and  I don't want to use as2 cause they're super expensive. I've been logging for awhile on another site so if I get a pm I can verify, I'm just pretty new to this site. I've already got an idea but im having some trouble finding feedback.


----------



## roberttaylor (Dec 8, 2013)

guys where do i buy ggod powder form


----------



## natChem (Dec 24, 2013)

I have read all 72 pages.. people stop asking for sources, email address ect you will NOT be given them and you will stop guys like Bundal and Aaron from replying.. And Thunderdog, you need help in brewing, are you serious??, start at page 1. Im not going to summary all 72 pages.. Amazing info, i did a Nylon Vs PVDF search and alot said Nylon.. but on here everyone says PVDF.
Question 1: when pre filtering the Carrier oil does it matter if Nylon of PVDF is used? of Nylon is faster then any reason not to use Nylon to prefilter and the PVDF to filter the final batch ?


----------



## natChem (Dec 24, 2013)

And few more questions i wrote since reading this all
1. Is there any reason not to melt the powder at melting point in oven in a beaker (with or without BB?), then add oil, bb, ba , let it sit at 120F in oven for 20mins to mix or hot plate with stirrer, then let cool and filter?
2. Hot plate cant get past 100C so how does it melt the powder if it has >100C melting point?

3. The Seripettor Bottletop Dispenser, you would have to autoclave this thing but can you add a needle on the end of it so you can fill direct into sterile vials?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BigBurn (Apr 19, 2014)

natChem said:


> I have read all 72 pages.. people stop asking for sources, email address ect you will NOT be given them and you will stop guys like Bundal and Aaron from replying.. And Thunderdog, you need help in brewing, are you serious??, start at page 1. Im not going to summary all 72 pages.. Amazing info, i did a Nylon Vs PVDF search and alot said Nylon.. but on here everyone says PVDF.
> Question 1: when pre filtering the Carrier oil does it matter if Nylon of PVDF is used? of Nylon is faster then any reason not to use Nylon to prefilter and the PVDF to filter the final batch ?



This is Aaron, i forgot the email address and password i used for my Aaron S. account because its been so long since i have been posting because of all the messages i have gotten about sources.  so i have to use one of my search accounts (BigBurn)....There is no reason to use anything but nylon for filtering the oil alone...of course you should use a .22 micron pvdf/preferably whatman for final batch


----------



## Beaker (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys, hope someone can help, I've been brewing a while using the bottle top method, but have recently tried to use a glass media bottle instead of the plastic ones that always crack! 


Every time I try to sterilise the media bottle it leaves condensation! Obviously I haven't filtered into it with it being like this as I will just end up with cloudy end product.


my method has been, clean bottle with anti bac soap and boiling water then rinse with distilled water, then bath in 70% isoprop then whack in the oven for an hour at 400 with foil on top. Once I removed from oven, after 10 mins I start to get condensation.


anyone else get this? Any advice would be great. 


Thanks guys


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beaker said:


> Hey guys, hope someone can help, I've been brewing a while using the bottle top method, but have recently tried to use a glass media bottle instead of the plastic ones that always crack!
> 
> 
> Every time I try to sterilise the media bottle it leaves condensation! Obviously I haven't filtered into it with it being like this as I will just end up with cloudy end product.
> ...




Late reply, and I have been away for a few years now but thought I would answer now that i have crawled out of my hole. 

The foil on top while in the oven prevents "breathing". Your best option is to add the foil the last few minutes before removing from the oven. 

Though an Autoclave is always ideal, it is over kill for most along with being out of budget for the average home brewer.


----------

